# Help me understand something about Black culture / behaviors/ beliefs?



## BrokeLoser

Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


----------



## PurpleOwl

the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do. 

What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum


----------



## BrokeLoser

PurpleOwl said:


> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum



Well, the country is still 77% white so I'd guess this would be a mostly white forum...I figured my title would beg the question to be answered by blacks though? Wonder if I can edit title?
It can't be that worn out of a stereotype if my daughters black sociology professor is discussing it with students in class.


----------



## The Irish Ram

I find it odd, that you named yourself BrokeLoser, and yet describe your self as a quality Caucasian.

Let us be the judge of that.....


----------



## BrokeLoser

The Irish Ram said:


> I find it odd, that you named yourself BrokeLoser, and yet describe your self as a quality Caucasian.
> 
> Let us be the judge of that.....



I'm guessing that must mean you're a real Irish Ram then?
A real Irish mountain goat that can type...WOW!
My username could be one facetious in nature...I could explain further if you care to continue deflecting from the issue?


----------



## PurpleOwl

BrokeLoser said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the country is still 77% white so I'd guess this would be a mostly white forum...I figured my title would beg the question to be answered by blacks though? Wonder if I can edit title?
> It can't be that worn out of a stereotype if my daughters black sociology professor is discussing it with students in class.
Click to expand...

are you doing that thing where you try to ask a racist question as if your innocent, but really you have your own shitty answer well prepared and your just doing this to promote that idea?

If it is just cut to the chase, what do you want?


----------



## BrokeLoser

In case you're confused: 
Quality Human - 
Someone who considers parenting their utmost priority
Someone who is thoughtful, courteous and kind
Someone who pulls their own weight through life
Someone who works and pays taxes
Someone who doesn't ask others to pick up their tab for their bad decision making
Someones who doesn't commit crime
I could carry on if you're still confused...let me know.


----------



## rdean

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


I'm not sure what you are talking about:


----------



## BrokeLoser

PurpleOwl said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the country is still 77% white so I'd guess this would be a mostly white forum...I figured my title would beg the question to be answered by blacks though? Wonder if I can edit title?
> It can't be that worn out of a stereotype if my daughters black sociology professor is discussing it with students in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you doing that thing where you try to ask a racist question as if your innocent, but really you have your own shitty answer well prepared and your just doing this to promote that idea?
> 
> If it is just cut to the chase, what do you want?
Click to expand...


That's up to you to decide...are you doing that thing where diversion and deflection is used?
This really shouldn't be all that trivial...I asked a genuine question for genuine reasons...If you'd prefer to create conflict and insight angry argument because you're scared to tackle it and talk intellectually I completely understand?


----------



## beagle9

Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.


----------



## Old Yeller

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...



Outliers must be removed from data set to see true distribution. If outliers become too large population of data set, you re-evaluate limits or go out of business. You can't produce product with too many outliers.


----------



## BrokeLoser

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...


There you go; now we're getting somewhere. That's a perfect depiction of the .0000002% Caucasian that we would definitely condemn as us positive contributors do not want to be associated with this type of human regardless of race or color.


----------



## BrokeLoser

num_nut said:


> Whenever I come acrosd one of these threads (or the threads celebrating white soon to be minority) first thought.  Name successful innovative manojority brown black.......go.    Chile?  Maybe?  Got any Germanies? Australian?  I can name some up and coming Asian.
> 
> What you got?  You know who you are.



I have no idea what you're saying...
Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?


----------



## Hossfly

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


Ask WelfareQueen . She be an expert.


----------



## Old Yeller

BrokeLoser said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I come acrosd one of these threads (or the threads celebrating white soon to be minority) first thought.  Name successful innovative manojority brown black.......go.    Chile?  Maybe?  Got any Germanies? Australian?  I can name some up and coming Asian.
> 
> What you got?  You know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're saying...
> Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?
Click to expand...



My apologies. Another poor post. I will delete it. Until I can get to a keyboard.  My point?  Many on this site celebrate the end of "white" majority daily.   Name me any Black or Brown innovative successful thriving growing country.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Hossfly said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask WelfareQueen . She be an expert.
Click to expand...



Hoss...I don't know.  Bad apples in every bunch...regardless of skin tone.


----------



## PurpleOwl

BrokeLoser said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I come acrosd one of these threads (or the threads celebrating white soon to be minority) first thought.  Name successful innovative manojority brown black.......go.    Chile?  Maybe?  Got any Germanies? Australian?  I can name some up and coming Asian.
> 
> What you got?  You know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're saying...
> Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?
Click to expand...

so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?


----------



## The Irish Ram

BrokeLoser said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd, that you named yourself BrokeLoser, and yet describe your self as a quality Caucasian.
> 
> Let us be the judge of that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that must mean you're a real Irish Ram then?
> A real Irish mountain goat that can type...WOW!
> My username could be one facetious in nature...I could explain further if you care to continue deflecting from the issue?
Click to expand...


Wow that you don't know that there is more than one meaning for Ram:


> ram
> _noun_
> noun: *ram*; plural noun: *rams*
> 
> *1*.
> an uncastrated male sheep.
> the zodiacal sign or constellation Aries.
> singular proper noun: *Ram*; noun: *the Ram*
> 
> *2*.
> short for battering ram.
> the falling weight of a pile-driving machine.
> historical
> a beak or other projecting part of the bow of a warship, for piercing the hulls of other ships.
> 
> _verb_
> verb: *ram*; 3rd person present: *rams*; past tense: *rammed*; past participle: *rammed*; gerund or present participle: *ramming
> 1*.
> roughly force (something) into place.
> "he rammed his stick into the ground"
> synonyms: force, thrust, plunge, stab, push, sink, dig, stick, cram, jam, stuff, pack
> "he rammed his sword into its sheath"



Since I am a female, that makes your assumption incorrect.  
As for:


> My username could be one facetious in nature..


So could your assertion that you are a "quality" Caucasian...


----------



## Unkotare

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?









??????


----------



## Moonglow

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?[/QUOTE]
so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?[/QUOTE]

Are you asking for my opinion on how to penalize perpetrators?
I'm not really trying to save the world here in this thread; I'm simply opening a conversation about how and why some legitimate people of society will refuse to condemn their peers who may be absolute scum...and why some negate self accountability by raising their children to believe that whatever shortcoming they may experience in their lives is not caused by them but caused by the man holding them down. I think we need to get to a point where color aside if you're a piece of sh*t you're treated as such by your peers...being treated as an equal at minimum should require acting like an equal.


----------



## PurpleOwl

BrokeLoser said:


> Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?


so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?[/QUOTE]

Are you asking for my opinion on how to penalize perpetrators?
I'm not really trying to save the world here in this thread; I'm simply opening a conversation about how and why some legitimate people of society will refuse to condemn their peers who may be absolute scum...and why some negate self accountability by raising their children to believe that whatever shortcoming they may experience in their lives is not caused by them but caused by the man holding them down. I think we need to get to a point where color aside if you're a piece of sh*t you're treated as such by your peers...being treated as an equal at minimum should require acting like an equal.[/QUOTE]
exactly you're an ignorant racist piece of shit and should be treated as such


----------



## BrokeLoser

PurpleOwl said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I asked the question and hoped to be answered by black people...this issue really isn't about race or color...it's about good quality humans demanding more from poor quality humans. Rather than offering support directly or indirectly for bad behaviors and poor decisions how about we condemn the perpetrators and call them out publicly among our peers...crazy concept?
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
Click to expand...


Are you asking for my opinion on how to penalize perpetrators?
I'm not really trying to save the world here in this thread; I'm simply opening a conversation about how and why some legitimate people of society will refuse to condemn their peers who may be absolute scum...and why some negate self accountability by raising their children to believe that whatever shortcoming they may experience in their lives is not caused by them but caused by the man holding them down. I think we need to get to a point where color aside if you're a piece of sh*t you're treated as such by your peers...being treated as an equal at minimum should require acting like an equal.[/QUOTE]
exactly you're an ignorant racist piece of shit and should be treated as such[/QUOTE]

Huh, don't get frustrated and angry because something makes to much sense...that's a defense mechanism used by people who can't use logic and intellect to converse.


----------



## PurpleOwl

I'm not frustrated or angry


----------



## Death Angel

PurpleOwl said:


> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?


THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.

Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."


----------



## BrokeLoser

Death Angel said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.
> 
> Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."
Click to expand...


True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.


----------



## PurpleOwl

BrokeLoser said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.
> 
> Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
> I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.
Click to expand...

so what do you think should be done with all these "sub-humans" as you call them?


----------



## BrokeLoser

PurpleOwl said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.
> 
> Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
> I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what do you think should be done with all these "sub-humans" as you call them?
Click to expand...


You're asking for a lengthy explanation that can't really be completed here in its entirety. The problem has to be treated at the root.
In short, here's some outlandish thoughts that are rational and logical but scare the shit out of liberals and takers:
Giving birth should only be a human right if you're in a position to cover all expenses related to the birth and the raising of a child
One should not be able to give birth and then hand me the invoice for the child's life
There should be an application process to follow to be afforded the right to procreate (dictatorship like...right? But logical...right?)
If you procreate and didn't follow the 'process' you've committed a crime, a felony and may be incarcerated forfeiting the child to the system.
If one requires any level of public assistance, there are predefined timelines as to how long one will receive X benefit(s). 
One must be required to test for drug and alcohol usage
One must follow strict educational requirements to assure the cycle stops and doesn't carry on through generations
It should be criminal to drop out of school before graduating highschool for both child and parent

I could go on on but by now you probably see where this is headed. The bottom line is many people will choose to be ignorant and lazy so long as they know they always have a safety net and it's essentially allowed. Despite associated struggles many perceive ignorant and lazy to be an easier life. We have to remove the incentive to choose ignorance. It shouldn't be an option for anyone to ask me for a monthly payment for their life, family and poor decision making.


----------



## PurpleOwl

BrokeLoser said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.
> 
> Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
> I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what do you think should be done with all these "sub-humans" as you call them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking for a lengthy explanation that can't really be completed here in its entirety. The problem has to be treated at the root.
> In short, here's some outlandish thoughts that are rational and logical but scare the shit out of liberals and takers:
> Giving birth should only be a human right if you're in a position to cover all expenses related to the birth and the raising of a child
> One should not be able to give birth and then hand me the invoice for the child's life
> There should be an application process to follow to be afforded the right to procreate (dictatorship like...right? But logical...right?)
> If you procreate and didn't follow the 'process' you've committed a crime, a felony and may be incarcerated forfeiting the child to the system.
> If one requires any level of public assistance, there are predefined timelines as to how long one will receive X benefit(s).
> One must be required to test for drug and alcohol usage
> One must follow strict educational requirements to assure the cycle stops and doesn't carry on through generations
> It should be criminal to drop out of school before graduating highschool for both child and parent
> 
> I could go on on but by now you probably see where this is headed. The bottom line is many people will choose to be ignorant and lazy so long as they know they always have a safety net and it's essentially allowed. Despite associated struggles many perceive ignorant and lazy to be an easier life. We have to remove the incentive to choose ignorance. It shouldn't be an option for anyone to ask me for a monthly payment for their life, family and poor decision making.
Click to expand...

fuck..... this is worse than if you had just said slavery and genocide


----------



## BrokeLoser

PurpleOwl said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you have in mind? slavery segregation or full out genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how leftists always respond when the rational among us dare to suggest that people be held accountable for their bad decisions.
> 
> Good Allah I hate liberalism -- but then, I do sit in the "basket of deplorables."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
> I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what do you think should be done with all these "sub-humans" as you call them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking for a lengthy explanation that can't really be completed here in its entirety. The problem has to be treated at the root.
> In short, here's some outlandish thoughts that are rational and logical but scare the shit out of liberals and takers:
> Giving birth should only be a human right if you're in a position to cover all expenses related to the birth and the raising of a child
> One should not be able to give birth and then hand me the invoice for the child's life
> There should be an application process to follow to be afforded the right to procreate (dictatorship like...right? But logical...right?)
> If you procreate and didn't follow the 'process' you've committed a crime, a felony and may be incarcerated forfeiting the child to the system.
> If one requires any level of public assistance, there are predefined timelines as to how long one will receive X benefit(s).
> One must be required to test for drug and alcohol usage
> One must follow strict educational requirements to assure the cycle stops and doesn't carry on through generations
> It should be criminal to drop out of school before graduating highschool for both child and parent
> 
> I could go on on but by now you probably see where this is headed. The bottom line is many people will choose to be ignorant and lazy so long as they know they always have a safety net and it's essentially allowed. Despite associated struggles many perceive ignorant and lazy to be an easier life. We have to remove the incentive to choose ignorance. It shouldn't be an option for anyone to ask me for a monthly payment for their life, family and poor decision making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck..... this is worse than if you had just said slavery and genocide
Click to expand...


Well, that's exactly what you're suppose to say by default...you're programmed...I'll guess you like things just the way they are? Like I said these things freak out liberals and takers. No criminal sees anything positive in law and order; they hate nothing more than when you take away their ability to rob, cheat and steal. These policies are aggressive but justified...just ask any good quality tax paying human. 
So, I'd like to ask you; what part of my suggestions would you consider unjust? 
Why should it not be considered criminal for people to have children knowing full well that I'll pick up the tab? 
How is that not the equivalent to stealing cash from my bank?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
Click to expand...



I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
Click to expand...

If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
Click to expand...


Tricky diversion....You're reaching way too far here...most 'modern day' whites don't even know who Billy The Kid is.
This thread is really about how good people should hold their bad people accountable for their behaviors and demand better from them. 
IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons.  
It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky diversion....You're reaching way too far here...most 'modern day' whites don't even know who Billy The Kid is.
> This thread is really about how good people should hold their bad people accountable for their behaviors and demand better from them.
> IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
> 39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons.
> It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?
Click to expand...

If thats what the thread is about why are you claiming Black people dont hold their bad people accountable? Let me guess. You dont even know any Black people do you?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky diversion....You're reaching way too far here...most 'modern day' whites don't even know who Billy The Kid is.
> This thread is really about how good people should hold their bad people accountable for their behaviors and demand better from them.
> IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
> 39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons.
> It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats what the thread is about why are you claiming Black people dont hold their bad people accountable? Let me guess. You dont even know any Black people do you?
Click to expand...


I have a number of black friends and colleagues...all of which are awesome humans. They'll be the first to admit that so long as the Al Sharpton's and Kanye's are publicly implying that poor human behavior is perpetuated by whites, police, things that occurred a half century ago...etc etc...people will believe that have an excuse for poor behavior...Logically thinking; what else can it be?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
Click to expand...

And this idolizing or celebrating doesn't ever have anything to do with these guys fighting for causes that mattered to them and their families did it?  Once the cause they defended seemed all but lost, then they became outlaws right ? The white people in your mind just have a desire to celebrate stone cold killers without any reasoning behind it (what so ever), and that is what you think right ?   Oh no wait, that is what you do isn't it ?  You do know that people along with their characters are multi-faceted human beings right, where as a person can be idolized or celebrated for the good part of their soul/characters and/or their plight in life, but then also be hated for the bad side of their characters in life right ?   Now I know that you have heard the old phrase before or where it has been said that a person has a love/hate relationship in life with someone right ? Well you just did, and that about covers it.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky diversion....You're reaching way too far here...most 'modern day' whites don't even know who Billy The Kid is.
> This thread is really about how good people should hold their bad people accountable for their behaviors and demand better from them.
> IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
> 39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons.
> It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats what the thread is about why are you claiming Black people dont hold their bad people accountable? Let me guess. You dont even know any Black people do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a number of black friends and colleagues...all of which are awesome humans. They'll be the first to admit that so long as the Al Sharpton's and Kanye's are publicly implying that poor human behavior is perpetuated by whites, police, things that occurred a half century ago...etc etc...people will believe that have an excuse for poor behavior...Logically thinking; what else can it be?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have ignorant friends that think the best way to solve an issue is pretend the root cause doesnt exist. Have you ever in the history of the earth heard of such a stupid approach to problem solving?.  I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes whites are the cause of the present conditions but you cant sit back and let that be an excuse.  Its only a reason. Intelligent people understand the difference between the two and masses of Black youth I have helped become successful Black adults get it as well.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
Click to expand...

What he says is true. Billy the Kid was awful...yet he is idolized. Same with Mafia...everyone LOVES that shit. Yes, I admit I do too. The Godfather was epic..so was Casino. I just am fascinated by them. However, many know Columbus Day is an embarrassment to all of us yet there it is...a holiday. For a mass murdering asshole that didn't discover what was already found by the indigenous peoples that lived here.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> 
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricky diversion....You're reaching way too far here...most 'modern day' whites don't even know who Billy The Kid is.
> This thread is really about how good people should hold their bad people accountable for their behaviors and demand better from them.
> IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
> 39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons.
> It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats what the thread is about why are you claiming Black people dont hold their bad people accountable? Let me guess. You dont even know any Black people do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a number of black friends and colleagues...all of which are awesome humans. They'll be the first to admit that so long as the Al Sharpton's and Kanye's are publicly implying that poor human behavior is perpetuated by whites, police, things that occurred a half century ago...etc etc...people will believe that have an excuse for poor behavior...Logically thinking; what else can it be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you have ignorant friends that think the best way to solve an issue is pretend the root cause doesnt exist. Have you ever in the history of the earth heard of such a stupid approach to problem solving?.  I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes whites are the cause of the present conditions but you cant sit back and let that be an excuse.  Its only a reason. Intelligent people understand the difference between the two and masses of Black youth I have helped become successful Black adults get it as well.
Click to expand...




Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always seen just the opposite. Whites celebrate and praise their white criminals. They think Columbus was great.  The think the morally bankrupt founders of the country are great. They made movies of the original gangstas. The whites of new york and chicago that made the mafia famous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're doing and it's quite clever of you and all but when will it become important to address whats happening in modern times...particularly here and now?
> Until someone invents a time machine I'm pretty sure it's time to move on...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you see what I am doing then you wouldn't ask such a silly question about modern times. Whites have always celebrated and will continue to celebrate criminals. Thats why Billy the Kid is still idolized to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he says is true. Billy the Kid was awful...yet he is idolized. Same with Mafia...everyone LOVES that shit. Yes, I admit I do too. The Godfather was epic..so was Casino. I just am fascinated by them. However, many know Columbus Day is an embarrassment to all of us yet there it is...a holiday. For a mass murdering asshole that didn't discover what was already found by the indigenous peoples that lived here.
Click to expand...


You're confusing me here by blurring the issue. 
But I'll play...So lets assume that 'whites' do idolize these people from history dating back half century and more ago. Do you believe whites are keeping themselves from becoming positive contributors in society by dwelling on the past and "idolizing" Columbus? 

p.s.- For some odd reason no one really addressed this from my earlier post. Care to try?
"IF whites do 'idolize' poor quality whites I don't believe it's leading to a financial burden on tax payers.
39% of whites aren't collecting public assistance and 37% of whites don't occupy our jails and prisons. 
It's time people stop the deflecting and just focus on facts...and make a change to stop the cycle....isn't it?"


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*



This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
Whites are not currently causing the following:
Horrible parenting 
School dropout rate
Teen pregnancies
Criminal activity and incarceration
Jobless ratios
Public assistance / welfare 
Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.


----------



## koshergrl

Blacks have been captured and brainwashed over more than a hundred years by Democrats. They have been told that they aren't expected to live up to our societal standards (or the societal standards we used to have). They have been taught that they will receive free stuff just because they're black. They've been taught that when they are criminally inclined, it's okay and not their fault. They've been taught that drug and alcohol addictions are diseases that are incurable. They've been told that it's okay to be promiscuous, that they don't have to speak the same English that the rest of us do, that they don't have to work for or be thankful any assistance they receive. They've been taught that burglary, looting, robbery are all acceptable methods of protest. That's what you get when you allow socialists to oversee the "betterment" of any class of people.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
Click to expand...

Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
Click to expand...

. You are a pure racist, and you blame whites for everything which is the most idiotic thing imaginable, yet you feel that you are the smart one ?  People letting you teach their young is outrageously shocking, but you claim you are doing it so we have to take your word for it I guess.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
Click to expand...

. So in summary here, what is it again that you, and your students plan to do about it all ????  You say that one thing you will do, is that you will just outwork the whites, and then you will just laugh at them once you pass them up or leave them behind (i.e. in the dust) ???? 

But wait, how will you do that if somewhere in your agenda you encounter many, many, whites that are still not buying the bull crap that your pushing on them (i.e. where as you think that they are to blame for blacks problems forever), and then you find that these whites are still currently in power (shocker) ???  

It is that you will find that these whites are not ready to be blamed for everything you want to tag them with or that they are not ready to be made a mockery of by someone like you and your brainwashed students who want your plans to blame them to go on, and on, and on forever,  instead of you teaching that pushing for equality like it should be is the best policy, (whether whites are involved or blacks are involved the push is the exact same thing for everyone in America), what's it gonna be ???? 

How will these whites that you say you know so well, ever let you pass through their gates in which you wish to pass through, if it is learned that you wish to make a mockery of them or you wish to destroy them upon passing through those gates afterwards ?  Otherwise why should they allow you to pass by their post if they are your sworn enemy, and if you are theirs in the ways that you speak of or do speak about them here ?? 

What is going on within your tormented mind that you feel whites are to be blamed for all the blacks problems on and on or forever and ever, but no fault lies within your own when problems are going on in places like Chicago etc. ?  Will you use all sorts of strategies and tactics when teaching your students to blame whitey, and this in order to fool your opponent's in order to get around them instead of uniting with them as Americans ????  Instead of you finally saying to yourself that we made it by trusting in God, country, and our works here, and instead of saying to yourself that you are so proud of yourselves that you have done so, (you blame whitey) still ??? 

Would it not be best to check yourselves instead of this constant blaming of someone else (i.e in your case the whites who aren't guilty as a whole, but yet you want to say that they are in order to blame them for all your problems in life forever) ???  

Now this is just directed at you, and to your brainwashed students maybe, and not towards the black race on whole for whom are not involved in your racist ideology or racist views that you espouse here. 

Can you blame a white for not liking you if you don't like them because of something (as idiotic a thinking) where it is found that some people don't like someone as based upon the color of their skin or vice-versa ?   All lives matter..


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
Click to expand...


First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.


----------



## Yarddog

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...



Family reunion Dean?  where's the colslaw and biscuits?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are a pure racist, and you blame whites for everything which is the most idiotic thing imaginable, yet you feel that you are the smart one ?  People letting you teach their young is outrageously shocking, but you claim you are doing it so we have to take your word for it I guess.
Click to expand...

its none of my business that you think I am a racist.  I dont feel I am the smart one. I know for a fact i am the smart one. You dont have to take my word for anything. I would never expect you to because your ego is to fragile to even ponder such concepts.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So in summary here, what is it again that you, and your students plan to do about it all ????  You say that one thing you will do, is that you will just outwork the whites, and then you will just laugh at them once you pass them up or leave them behind (i.e. in the dust) ????
> 
> But wait, how will you do that if somewhere in your agenda you encounter many, many, whites that are still not buying the bull crap that your pushing on them (i.e. where as you think that they are to blame for blacks problems forever), and then you find that these whites are still currently in power (shocker) ???
> 
> It is that you will find that these whites are not ready to be blamed for everything you want to tag them with or that they are not ready to be made a mockery of by someone like you and your brainwashed students who want your plans to blame them to go on, and on, and on forever,  instead of you teaching that pushing for equality like it should be is the best policy, (whether whites are involved or blacks are involved the push is the exact same thing for everyone in America), what's it gonna be ????
> 
> How will these whites that you say you know so well, ever let you pass through their gates in which you wish to pass through, if it is learned that you wish to make a mockery of them or you wish to destroy them upon passing through those gates afterwards ?  Otherwise why should they allow you to pass by their post if they are your sworn enemy, and if you are theirs in the ways that you speak of or do speak about them here ??
> 
> What is going on within your tormented mind that you feel whites are to be blamed for all the blacks problems on and on or forever and ever, but no fault lies within your own when problems are going on in places like Chicago etc. ?  Will you use all sorts of strategies and tactics when teaching your students to blame whitey, and this in order to fool your opponent's in order to get around them instead of uniting with them as Americans ????  Instead of you finally saying to yourself that we made it by trusting in God, country, and our works here, and instead of saying to yourself that you are so proud of yourselves that you have done so, (you blame whitey) still ???
> 
> Would it not be best to check yourselves instead of this constant blaming of someone else (i.e in your case the whites who aren't guilty as a whole, but yet you want to say that they are in order to blame them for all your problems in life forever) ???
> 
> Now this is just directed at you, and to your brainwashed students maybe, and not towards the black race on whole for whom are not involved in your racist ideology or racist views that you espouse here.
> 
> Can you blame a white for not liking you if you don't like them because of something (as idiotic a thinking) where it is found that some people don't like someone as based upon the color of their skin or vice-versa ?   All lives matter..
Click to expand...

Thats a very long post which I dont do well with when they are filled with silly white boy ideas and opinions. You are better off listing one foolish claim at a time if you want them addressed.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
> Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.
Click to expand...

You are welcome. Its always my pleasure to observe you white boys and your thoughts in writing.

Its obvious you dont have the intellect or desire to understand much of anything. You are set in your dogma and your rationalizations for your inferiority complex. I dont cast pearls before swine and honestly I dont care if  you ever understand. My concern is with my people and not what some silly clown of a white boy on the internet does or does not understand.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
> Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome. Its always my pleasure to observe you white boys and your thoughts in writing.
> 
> Its obvious you dont have the intellect or desire to understand much of anything. You are set in your dogma and your rationalizations for your inferiority complex. I dont cast pearls before swine and honestly I dont care if  you ever understand. My concern is with my people and not what some silly clown of a white boy on the internet does or does not understand.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.
That's exactly how I respond to logical questions that I don't have logical answers for. Good job...at least you'll admit it...well, indirectly anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
> Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome. Its always my pleasure to observe you white boys and your thoughts in writing.
> 
> Its obvious you dont have the intellect or desire to understand much of anything. You are set in your dogma and your rationalizations for your inferiority complex. I dont cast pearls before swine and honestly I dont care if  you ever understand. My concern is with my people and not what some silly clown of a white boy on the internet does or does not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> That's exactly how I respond to logical questions that I don't have logical answers for. Good job...at least you'll admit it...well, indirectly anyway.
Click to expand...

I already knew you didnt have the capability for having logical answers. Thank for admitting as much.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to an organization that teaches Black youth that yes *whites are the cause of the present conditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
> Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome. Its always my pleasure to observe you white boys and your thoughts in writing.
> 
> Its obvious you dont have the intellect or desire to understand much of anything. You are set in your dogma and your rationalizations for your inferiority complex. I dont cast pearls before swine and honestly I dont care if  you ever understand. My concern is with my people and not what some silly clown of a white boy on the internet does or does not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> That's exactly how I respond to logical questions that I don't have logical answers for. Good job...at least you'll admit it...well, indirectly anyway.
Click to expand...

 You just gotta spell it out for him I guess, because he seems to not be able to read between the lines sometimes it seems...


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem...whites are not the cause of current NEGATIVE conditions...your teachings are wrong and misleading...that's simply a provided excuse for loser-hood. The only current conditions that taxpayers / whites ARE responsible for are positive...such as providing free health care, schooling and welfare for minorities. These are unarguable facts...I'm not making this stuff up.
> Whites are not currently causing the following:
> Horrible parenting
> School dropout rate
> Teen pregnancies
> Criminal activity and incarceration
> Jobless ratios
> Public assistance / welfare
> Some groups lead heavily in the mentioned categories with no sign of change in sight despite the record number of taxpayer funded resources available...How is this explained? Until people admit this truthfully the vicious cycle continues...the two most powerful components related to self psychology is denial and admission....this is a simple no-brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is silly. Anyone with a degree of intelligence can see whites and their racists instincts are the cause. However, it is up to Blacks to understand this and move on from it. They shouldnt waste time trying to convince whites they are a problematic virus on Blacks. Whites like you will just continue to deny it and Blacks will be stagnated trying to convince them. Blacks should understand that white genetics make them have an inferiority complex and that Blacks are their natural enemy. Once you understand this as a Black person you just outwork them and laugh at their fragile egos and silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I really want to thank you for your participation in this thread as you have 100% proved my point to the tee.
> Also, please help me understand how whites are forcing 15 year old Shaquita to drop out of school to give birth, have five children by age 22 with three different men and then ride the welfare system for life while teaching her children the same cycle? Now I know you're probably thinking I've created an isolated situation that isn't very common right?....But come on, you and I both know this is a very common situation in your 'community'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome. Its always my pleasure to observe you white boys and your thoughts in writing.
> 
> Its obvious you dont have the intellect or desire to understand much of anything. You are set in your dogma and your rationalizations for your inferiority complex. I dont cast pearls before swine and honestly I dont care if  you ever understand. My concern is with my people and not what some silly clown of a white boy on the internet does or does not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> That's exactly how I respond to logical questions that I don't have logical answers for. Good job...at least you'll admit it...well, indirectly anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just gotta spell it out for him I guess, because he seems to not be able to read between the lines sometimes it seems...
Click to expand...

You must be a birther. You all say the same thing. "read between the lines"


----------



## Kat

Oh brother. What a stupid thread.


----------



## beagle9

Kat said:


> Oh brother. What a stupid thread.


 And you were curious why ?


----------



## BrokeLoser

The constant irrational logic and denial is very fascinating to me...many people call it inherit ignorance but I really don't believe that (in all cases anyway) I believe it's grandest display of delusion that I can come up with. How can these people really believe they got it all figured out and everyone else is crazy and lost?
Grown adults living a disgusting life whom have to count on hard working taxpayers to eat and survive will continue to bring children whom aren't asking to be born into a life of misery and disgust without concern...it's mind-blowing that these people can be comfortable with that...These people should be considered criminals.

There are so many things that are so confusing. 
A man is pulled over by police, defies the officers commands then reaches to his waistband and gets shot...How can anyone with an iQ above 7 believe the action taken by the officer wasn't justified? Isn't this super simple?

A woman is pulled over by police, defies officers commands, is argumentative and combative, gets roughed up a bit, is taken to jail where she later hangs herself and is found dead...Somehow this is spun into the fault of the officer and system. How do these things become so twisted?

Do these people not understand cause and effect...something we are taught in second grade? How about this for a strange concept: OBEY OFFICERS COMMANDS AND KEEP ANYTHING LIKE THIS FROM HAPPENING!

This is simple people...You must act legitimate to be treated legitimate.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> The constant irrational logic and denial is very fascinating to me...many people call it inherit ignorance but I really don't believe that (in all cases anyway) I believe it's grandest display of delusion that I can come up with. How can these people really believe they got it all figured out and everyone else is crazy and lost?
> Grown adults living a disgusting life whom have to count on hard working taxpayers to eat and survive will continue to bring children whom aren't asking to be born into a life of misery and disgust without concern...it's mind-blowing that these people can be comfortable with that...These people should be considered criminals.
> 
> There are so many things that are so confusing.
> A man is pulled over by police, defies the officers commands then reaches to his waistband and gets shot...How can anyone with an iQ above 7 believe the action taken by the officer wasn't justified? Isn't this super simple?
> 
> A woman is pulled over by police, defies officers commands, is argumentative and combative, gets roughed up a bit, is taken to jail where she later hangs herself and is found dead...Somehow this is spun into the fault of the officer and system. How do these things become so twisted?
> 
> Do these people not understand cause and effect...something we are taught in second grade? How about this for a strange concept: OBEY OFFICERS COMMANDS AND KEEP ANYTHING LIKE THIS FROM HAPPENING!
> 
> This is simple people...You must act legitimate to be treated legitimate.


 Yep alot of craziness indeed going on, but what I would love to see is our justice system restored in this nation, and then honored by all,  and also operated correctly again. Their are forces out there in which are causing challenges to happen upon all fronts in this nation now, but this nation can easily meet these challengers/challenges with responsibility, and with decency if everyone gets back on board again. What we are seeing is alot of issues coming to a head, and these things are creating vacuums in which are being filled with cowards or tyrants afterwards.  The war on cops is a crazy thing that won't work for those who think that this is the wild west.  It is just setting up a hardcore system that once it cleanses itself of the bad that is on their side, then there will be no mercy for the other side when it commits to acts of terrorism against the innocents (who yes), just happen to be the police in some cases when this lashing out takes place in a blanketing way against the police. This nation won't stand for the idiocy to go on to long, so watch out for the recoil because it's coming.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


15 months of racist bullshit from you.  Wow how many racist threads have you started?  And you want us to take you seriously on if illegals are bankrupting the country?  You simply and clearly aren't rational enough to have an honest and thoughtful discussion on the subject or racism and immigration.


----------



## Death Angel

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 15 months of racist bullshit from you.  Wow how many racist threads have you started?  And you want us to take you seriously on if illegals are bankrupting the country?  You simply and clearly aren't rational enough to have an honest and thoughtful discussion on the subject or racism and immigration.
Click to expand...

He's a RAAAAAYSSSSSISSSS!


----------



## BrokeLoser

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 15 months of racist bullshit from you.  Wow how many racist threads have you started?  And you want us to take you seriously on if illegals are bankrupting the country?  You simply and clearly aren't rational enough to have an honest and thoughtful discussion on the subject or racism and immigration.
Click to expand...


Awesome...someone did a little due diligence huh? Cool, so did I.
Have I said things that aren't true? Are you terrified of the non PC era where smart people are done dumbing themselves down?
Are you sure you want to talk about credibility and whether or not someone should be taken seriously here? You thought I forgot...didn't you you nutless little bitch? Let me know if you need me to post all your "racist rants"

On November 26, 2016 sealybobo says:
I'm a Republican now
*I'm a Republican now*
"I am declaring it here and now. I believe we are overpopulated and I believe Republican policies of personal responsibility are designed to deal with that problem.

So when poor people breed I'm not going to ask Republicans to feed them for free so they can keep having more. I'm going to ask the poor people to stop breeding. 

If you can't afford private school don't have kids. If you don't have insurance don't have kids. If you don't have a job or husband don't have kids. We got too many now.

If you can afford to have kids have as many as you want."


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 15 months of racist bullshit from you.  Wow how many racist threads have you started?  And you want us to take you seriously on if illegals are bankrupting the country?  You simply and clearly aren't rational enough to have an honest and thoughtful discussion on the subject or racism and immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome...someone did a little due diligence huh? Cool, so did I.
> Have I said things that aren't true? Are you terrified of the non PC era where smart people are done dumbing themselves down?
> Are you sure you want to talk about credibility and whether or not someone should be taken seriously here? You thought I forgot...didn't you you nutless little bitch? Let me know if you need me to post all your "racist rants"
> 
> On November 26, 2016 sealybobo says:
> I'm a Republican now
> *I'm a Republican now*
> "I am declaring it here and now. I believe we are overpopulated and I believe Republican policies of personal responsibility are designed to deal with that problem.
> 
> So when poor people breed I'm not going to ask Republicans to feed them for free so they can keep having more. I'm going to ask the poor people to stop breeding.
> 
> If you can't afford private school don't have kids. If you don't have insurance don't have kids. If you don't have a job or husband don't have kids. We got too many now.
> 
> If you can afford to have kids have as many as you want."
Click to expand...


I never said I 100% disagree with you guys.  LOL.


----------



## mudwhistle

PurpleOwl said:


> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum


Or you could marry one and really learn about black people.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?



I can't argue with this.  

Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values

Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.

“It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”


----------



## monkrules

BrokeLoser said:


> True...the only other option is using IQ, following logic and admitting to things as they truly are...for some it's much easier to insight confrontation and pretend 'we got this'. And that there folks is why nothing will change anytime soon.
> I stand by it and I've always practiced it...if you act sub-human you get treated as a sub-human...this really is so simple.


I don't want to derail the thread, but you've used the word "insight" twice when it seems obvious you meant "incite". I'm just trying to make sure your meaning and message is clear. 

It's a topic worth discussing but I doubt many people will answer honestly. That's one of the reasons this shit never changes, imo.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?



You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
Click to expand...


Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.

*The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *


----------



## JQPublic1

beagle9 said:


> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.


 You've got the definition of uncle Tom all wrong. An Uncle Tom is a Negro who gains prestige among  Caucs at the expense of blacks in general. He is the   eyes and ears  for those Caucs who would stifle progress in the Black community or do political harm to blacks.The Uncle Tom would be welcome on Fox News as a exemplary Negro for his work publicly excoriating black leaders and their goals


----------



## BarryWilson

*BrokeLoser Have I said things that aren't true?*

Attempting to make a point by using selective facts or invented scenarios is not telling the truth.

There are so many things that are so confusing.
A man is pulled over by police, defies the officers commands then reaches to his waistband and gets shot...How can anyone with an iQ above 7 believe the action taken by the officer wasn't justified? Isn't this super simple?

In that scenario, Police responding with deadly force is understandable

A woman is pulled over by police, defies officers commands, is argumentative and combative, gets roughed up a bit, is taken to jail where she later hangs herself and is found dead...Somehow this is spun into the fault of the officer and system. How do these things become so twisted?

When a person is arrested it is illegal to rough them up a bit no matter how they behaved.  If a jail does not have enough personnel or cameras to be able to stop someone from hanging themselves,  then the system is to blame for not providing that protection to inmates.  Being arrested for or guilty of being argumentative and combative is not a reason for the death penalty.  If changers were not made after this happened, then the system is to blame.  And the police are responsible if they roughed someone up after they were arrested.

Do these people not understand cause and effect...something we are taught in second grade? How about this for a strange concept: OBEY OFFICERS COMMANDS AND KEEP ANYTHING LIKE THIS FROM HAPPENING!

An untruth is leaving out information.  What people do not understand.  The 2 mentioned above?

Obeying officers commands is the right thing to do.  What about when no commands are given

A woman called 911 to report a possible sexual assault in the alley behind her home.  Officer Driving told investigators that he was startled by a loud noise right before the woman who called approached the driver's side window of their police SUV.

Driving officer, said passenger seat officer then fired his weapon from the passenger seat, hitting the woman and killing her.

Are police so untrained and made so fearful for their lives that any move will set off a round of gunfire.  A man following police commands moved one hand too close to his waist and was shut up and killed.   I tried crawling forward and went a little off balance making a hand go back. 

So an untruth is that following police commands will Keep anything like this from happening.

I don't know if these people are black or white but it seems police are very quick to shoot people.  People who called them for help and people doing what they are told.  

So Col Beauregard.  You can come up with plenty of instances where people interacting with police do something that justifies the use of force, but there are plenty of cases where people are shot for doing nothing wrong.     If you cherry pick your facts life is easy.

I on the other hand belief that there are good reasons for force and good reasons that force was uncalled for and likely criminal. 
All the best


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
Click to expand...

Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?


----------



## BarryWilson

So is this forum a combination of reasonable people and trolls?

Thanks and take care


----------



## Lysistrata

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.


What of Crooked Hillary, not to mention Bill and Franken?


----------



## BarryWilson

Got my answer Reasonable people and trolls


----------



## BrokeLoser

BarryWilson said:


> *BrokeLoser Have I said things that aren't true?*
> 
> Attempting to make a point by using selective facts or invented scenarios is not telling the truth.
> 
> There are so many things that are so confusing.
> A man is pulled over by police, defies the officers commands then reaches to his waistband and gets shot...How can anyone with an iQ above 7 believe the action taken by the officer wasn't justified? Isn't this super simple?
> 
> In that scenario, Police responding with deadly force is understandable
> 
> A woman is pulled over by police, defies officers commands, is argumentative and combative, gets roughed up a bit, is taken to jail where she later hangs herself and is found dead...Somehow this is spun into the fault of the officer and system. How do these things become so twisted?
> 
> When a person is arrested it is illegal to rough them up a bit no matter how they behaved.  If a jail does not have enough personnel or cameras to be able to stop someone from hanging themselves,  then the system is to blame for not providing that protection to inmates.  Being arrested for or guilty of being argumentative and combative is not a reason for the death penalty.  If changers were not made after this happened, then the system is to blame.  And the police are responsible if they roughed someone up after they were arrested.
> 
> Do these people not understand cause and effect...something we are taught in second grade? How about this for a strange concept: OBEY OFFICERS COMMANDS AND KEEP ANYTHING LIKE THIS FROM HAPPENING!
> 
> An untruth is leaving out information.  What people do not understand.  The 2 mentioned above?
> 
> Obeying officers commands is the right thing to do.  What about when no commands are given
> 
> A woman called 911 to report a possible sexual assault in the alley behind her home.  Officer Driving told investigators that he was startled by a loud noise right before the woman who called approached the driver's side window of their police SUV.
> 
> Driving officer, said passenger seat officer then fired his weapon from the passenger seat, hitting the woman and killing her.
> 
> Are police so untrained and made so fearful for their lives that any move will set off a round of gunfire.  A man following police commands moved one hand too close to his waist and was shut up and killed.   I tried crawling forward and went a little off balance making a hand go back.
> 
> So an untruth is that following police commands will Keep anything like this from happening.
> 
> I don't know if these people are black or white but it seems police are very quick to shoot people.  People who called them for help and people doing what they are told.
> 
> So Col Beauregard.  You can come up with plenty of instances where people interacting with police do something that justifies the use of force, but there are plenty of cases where people are shot for doing nothing wrong.     If you cherry pick your facts life is easy.
> 
> I on the other hand belief that there are good reasons for force and good reasons that force was uncalled for and likely criminal.
> All the best



You wrote an awful lot...but said very little...I'm a bit confused by the circle talk.
*"Attempting to make a point by using selective facts or invented scenarios is not telling the truth."*
Be specific and point out where "selective facts" and "invented scenarios" were used.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
Click to expand...


There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
Click to expand...


You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.


----------



## bodecea

BrokeLoser said:


> In case you're confused:
> Quality Human -
> Someone who considers parenting their utmost priority
> Someone who is thoughtful, courteous and kind
> Someone who pulls their own weight through life
> Someone who works and pays taxes
> Someone who doesn't ask others to pick up their tab for their bad decision making
> Someones who doesn't commit crime
> I could carry on if you're still confused...let me know.


Where's that "thoughtful, courteous and kind" part?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.


So, sub-Saharan Africa, black failure and political correctness don't exist.

If you are black and not some white snowflake, why would you deny the existence of your ancestral homeland?

Why would you insist on political correctness yet deny its existence?

Why do you defend black failure when that too does not exist?

Finally, why do you loathe yourself so much? Being from a sub-culture of very modest achievement does not mean you cannot accomplish things in life. The playing field has been great leveled over the years, you are afforded an education and even been classified as a protected class. You have the ability to rise above the station of those around you.


----------



## bodecea

beagle9 said:


> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.


And I've heard whites call other whites "race traitors".....


----------



## bodecea

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
Click to expand...

Where's that "thoughtful, courteous and kind" part?


----------



## BrokeLoser

bodecea said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's that "thoughtful, courteous and kind" part?
Click to expand...


I'll play along.
You can add that if it makes you feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> So, sub-Saharan Africa, black failure and political correctness don't exist.


Depends what you mean by "failed" as that's subjective. You think in terms hierachy. That's how white people think in that everything has to be ordered.

Let's say you were in rural Kenya.

How long do you think it would be before I came upon your pink and naked body laying in a fen of fern, gasping and shivering, eyes bulging in horror, whilst some poisonous amphibian set atop your chest awaiting your inevitable demise?

Can you start a fire without matches ? Can you look at the sun and use it guidance map ? Can you purify water ? Can skin a wild animal and the fur as clothing ? Do you know how preserve food without a fridge ?

Strip away the technology and tools and what can you really do ?

By taking away humans weapons, you’re removing almost every advantage humans have - it’s like a turtle without a shell.

The human animal is not adapted to fit in the wild. Humans require fire to survive. Humans require electricity and the by-products produced using electricity. Medicine is a requirement. Present day man may be able to survive for a long time in the wild but new born children will die from lack of nourishment, poor environment and long term climate conditions.

*The human civilization that you live in is set up precisely so you’re not tested. s*

You want a chicken ? You don't have to kill it. You go down your shop buy one and cook it. Hell you can buy an already cooked one and warm it up in the microwave or if that’s too stressful you can phone up and order one and they’ll deliver it to your doorstep. Most humans buy everything at stores, and many don’t even walk to them, they use cars to get there.

Humans have lost many of it’s animal instincts, as humans simply don’t have to fight for their food and without tools, the human race would become extinct within a year.


Meathead said:


> If you are black and not some white snowflake, why would you deny the existence of your ancestral homeland?


No such thing as ancestral homeland. There is only countries dominated by white supremacy. White supremacy dominates every country on the planet.



Meathead said:


> Why would you insist on political correctness yet deny its existence?


Political correctness was really never anything but the desire for folks not to be racist pricks.

The main reason white people get angry at political correctness is to maintain a form of white privilege : The privilege of saying whatever whites want, whenever whites want.

That u won’t be able to understand this point is about your own sense of entitlement. White people are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something so they take great offense when their own freedom, including the freedom to offend, is stopped.


Meathead said:


> Why do you defend black failure when that too does not exist?


If black people are such failures then why do white people need a system to prop them up ?
Why practice systematic racism against black people ? I mean. We are failues. right ? so we are just gonna fk thins up anyway. right ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, sub-Saharan Africa, black failure and political correctness don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you mean by "failed" as that's subjective. You think in terms hierachy. That's how white people think in that everything has to be ordered.
> 
> Let's say you were in rural Kenya.
> 
> How long do you think it would be before I came upon your pink and naked body laying in a fen of fern, gasping and shivering, eyes bulging in horror, whilst some poisonous amphibian set atop your chest awaiting your inevitable demise?
> 
> Can you start a fire without matches ? Can you look at the sun and use it guidance map ? Can you purify water ? Can skin a wild animal and the fur as clothing ? Do you know how preserve food without a fridge ?
> 
> Strip away the technology and tools and what can you really do ?
> 
> By taking away humans weapons, you’re removing almost every advantage humans have - it’s like a turtle without a shell.
> 
> The human animal is not adapted to fit in the wild. Humans require fire to survive. Humans require electricity and the by-products produced using electricity. Medicine is a requirement. Present day man may be able to survive for a long time in the wild but new born children will die from lack of nourishment, poor environment and long term climate conditions.
> 
> *The human civilization that you live in is set up precisely so you’re not tested. s*
> 
> You want a chicken ? You don't have to kill it. You go down your shop buy one and cook it. Hell you can buy an already cooked one and warm it up in the microwave or if that’s too stressful you can phone up and order one and they’ll deliver it to your doorstep. Most humans buy everything at stores, and many don’t even walk to them, they use cars to get there.
> 
> Humans have lost many of it’s animal instincts, as humans simply don’t have to fight for their food and without tools, the human race would become extinct within a year.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are black and not some white snowflake, why would you deny the existence of your ancestral homeland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as ancestral homeland. There is only countries dominated by white supremacy. White supremacy dominates every country on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you insist on political correctness yet deny its existence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness was really never anything but the desire for folks not to be racist pricks.
> 
> The main reason white people get angry at political correctness is to maintain a form of white privilege : The privilege of saying whatever whites want, whenever whites want.
> 
> That u won’t be able to understand this point is about your own sense of entitlement. White people are not used to anyone telling them that they can’t do something so they take great offense when their own freedom, including the freedom to offend, is stopped.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you defend black failure when that too does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If black people are such failures then why do white people need a system to prop them up ?
> Why practice systematic racism against black people ? I mean. We are failues. right ? so we are just gonna fk thins up anyway. right ?
Click to expand...

This is silly. If black failure did not exist, we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.

I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> This is silly.


Ad hominems don't mean anything. 


Meathead said:


> If black failure did not exist,


What you do mean when you say "Black failure" because you talk in general terms and that could mean anything.


Meathead said:


> we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.


What is "political correctness" ? And what do you mean by the term "crying racism"


Meathead said:


> I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.


So if Africa is the place you claim it is, then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominems don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black failure did not exist,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you do mean when you say "Black failure" because you talk in general terms and that could mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "political correctness" ? And what do you mean by the term "crying racism"
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Africa is the place you claim it is, then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?
Click to expand...

There is a reason he calls himself meathead. Its because he already knows how dumb he is.  He talks in generalities because he lacks the intellect to express himself in terms of specifics.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominems don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black failure did not exist,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you do mean when you say "Black failure" because you talk in general terms and that could mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "political correctness" ? And what do you mean by the term "crying racism"
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Africa is the place you claim it is, then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about?

Sub-Saharan  Africa is the biggest shithole in the world. Black failure is global and political correctness is why those are unacceptable to you.

These are not secrets.


----------



## sealybobo

BarryWilson said:


> So is this forum a combination of reasonable people and trolls?
> 
> Thanks and take care


Which are you? Since you just derailed the thread and your comment has nothing to do with the subject I’m guessing troll?


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominems don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black failure did not exist,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you do mean when you say "Black failure" because you talk in general terms and that could mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "political correctness" ? And what do you mean by the term "crying racism"
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Africa is the place you claim it is, then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Sub-Saharan  Africa is the biggest shithole in the world. Black failure is global and political correctness is why those are unacceptable to you.
> 
> These are not secrets.
Click to expand...

What’s wrong with your country? Don’t they have a Greek message board? Dot GR?


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominems don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black failure did not exist,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you do mean when you say "Black failure" because you talk in general terms and that could mean anything.
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> we wouldn't be having this conversation. If political correctness didn't exist, you wouldn't be crying racism merely for acknowledging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "political correctness" ? And what do you mean by the term "crying racism"
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to get into the existence of sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Africa is the place you claim it is, then why did they have to fight whites to get out of there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Sub-Saharan  Africa is the biggest shithole in the world. Black failure is global and political correctness is why those are unacceptable to you.
> 
> These are not secrets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s wrong with your country? Don’t they have a Greek message board? Dot GR?
Click to expand...

Why? I am a dual citizen: US/Greek and I live in the Czech Republic and can speak and write in each language.

Snowflakes don't get to dictate where I post. After all, are there no sites for snowflakes where you can post and political correctness is demanded, and indeed enforced?


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
Click to expand...

They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.

And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people. 

They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy


----------



## The Irish Ram

BrokeLoser said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd, that you named yourself BrokeLoser, and yet describe your self as a quality Caucasian.
> 
> Let us be the judge of that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that must mean you're a real Irish Ram then?
> A real Irish mountain goat that can type...WOW!
> My username could be one facetious in nature...I could explain further if you care to continue deflecting from the issue?
Click to expand...


Except there is more than one definition of the word ram.  Too broke for school books were you?
Nothing in your op to deflect.  It is worthless rationale.   You would do well as a human to look for the common ground instead of looking down from your pretend pedestal...


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't argue with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington on fatherhood, family values
> 
> Denzel Washington is probably going to catch hell for espousing a family values script that has been tethered in the hands of conservatives.
> 
> “It starts at the home,” the prolific actor recently told the New York Daily News. “It starts with how you raise your children. If a young man doesn’t have a father figure, he’ll go find a father figure. So, you know, I can’t blame the system. It’s unfortunate that we make such easy work for them.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.
> 
> And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people.
> 
> They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy
Click to expand...


You really need to shut up whte boy. Because what you say is totally untrue. If what you said was true.Maguc Johnson would be called a sellout for acting white because he owns businsses and so would many other black business people.

What you white people need to do is shut the fuck up and deal with the many problems you have in your own communities. You commit more crimes do just as much if not more drugs and have he same problem with single aren't families yet you bitches think you have the right to sit on your punk asses lecturing us on the internet. Your race has been given every handout that this government has created and you still have these problems. Every white communities should have streets paved with gold for as much as you bitches have been given. So please spare me your opinions about blacks. You don't now shit about black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Why? I am a dual citizen: US/Greek and I live in the Czech Republic and can speak and write in each language.


This guy lives in the Czech Republic and this proves my point because whites often say "Well if you've been around black people...you think like I do" well there are pretty much no black ppl in the Czech Repub and black people are still on his mind. 

And wasn't they killing each other down there a decade ago ? All that war in Bosnia and all the shit going on. White people should have far more anger at there own people, because there own people have caused them more sh*t than blk people ever could.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I am a dual citizen: US/Greek and I live in the Czech Republic and can speak and write in each language.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy lives in the Czech Republic and this proves my point because whites often say "Well if you've been around black people...you think like I do" well there are pretty much no black ppl in the Czech Repub and black people are still on his mind.
> 
> And wasn't they killing each other down there a decade ago ? All that war in Bosnia and all the shit going on. White people should have far more anger at there own people, because there own people have caused them more sh*t than blk people ever could.
Click to expand...

Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.


Silence. You clown.

White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.

You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.

And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)


----------



## miketx

PurpleOwl said:


> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum


Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
Click to expand...

If he's a crook, name the crimes?
I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless. 
Put up or shut up.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
Click to expand...


Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.

I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
Click to expand...

That really makes no sense.
First of all you say "White People" have been killing each other for decades......as if that's an excuse for drug dealers and gang members killing each other over turf or because somebody hurt their pride. It's one thing to us deadly violence because a country is invading it's neighbors. Yet another when some motherfucker called you a bitch. Wars start because one country sees that somebody has something they want and instead of trading with them they want to just take it. This isn't just White People that do this. 

Try to keep it in perspective.


----------



## Paul Essien

miketx said:


> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.


Like what movies ?


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
Click to expand...

Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
Click to expand...

 
Kinda like this black movie?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
Click to expand...


No, because you know the case.


----------



## beagle9

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...

. I heard on this usmb forum from a guy called JOEB131 that the thug word is just a code word for the N-word.  Uhh what the heel is that above if that was true ?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I heard on this usmb forum from a guy called JoeB that the thug word is just a code for the N-word.  Uhh what the heel is that above if that was true ?
Click to expand...


What do you think? It's pretty obvious.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like this black movie?
Click to expand...

I eagerly await the video where you get your ass handed to you a cop in fear for his safety.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)


Good God. I've rarely seen such a gruesome train wreck of history or geography, except for maybe the theories of the existence of jungle-bunny civilizations and the and the denial of a sub-Saharan Africa.

Perhaps an atlas and the name Czechoslovakia might help sort out some of you ignorance. Why, by the way do you think the Velvet Revolution was followed by the  Velvet Divorce, because of the African-like bloodshed?


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
Click to expand...

Pretending is a leftist hallmark.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
Click to expand...


Boyz N The Hood
Django Unchained
New Jack City
Juice
American Gangster
Rosewood
Amistad
Hustle & Flow
All About The Benjamins
The Help
In The Heat Of The Night
Menace II Society
Set It Off
Baby Boy
Dead Presidents
Poetic Justice
Four Brothers
8 Mile
In Too Deep
South Central
Colors
Fresh
Do The Right Thing
Straight Outta Compton
American Me
Clockers
Crooklyn
Friday


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because you know the case.
Click to expand...

I don't know of any evidence of fraud.
Spit it out....


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You elected a crook and criminal to be president and you support him without fail. So don't ask stupid ass questions.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because you know the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know of any evidence of fraud.
> Spit it out....
Click to expand...


Sure you don't. But you can cite every crime Obama did by statute like Sean Hannity made up.


----------



## miketx

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
Click to expand...

Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!


----------



## Paul Essien

mudwhistle said:


> That really makes no sense.


What makes sense to the Sheep is not going to make sense to the Wolf.


mudwhistle said:


> First of all you say "White People" have been killing each other for decades


Which they have as the biggest killers of white people has been other white people. Black people have not done a thing to whites on a mass systematic level.


mudwhistle said:


> ......as if that's an excuse for drug dealers and gang members killing each other over turf or because somebody hurt their pride.


Where did I excuse killings involving drug dealers and gang ? And now you brought that up. Let's unpack that.

Most of the real distributes of the drugs are not black.

The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught.

Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are exclusively white. Italian crime is exclusive  (Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia) are all true blue Italian organisations. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra.

European crime in general is white and violent like you could not even imagine. Even women and children are not spared. The murder is the message.
Not to mention. Chinese triads and Japanese Yakuza are the two exceptions) and La Eme from Mexico also latin american drug cartels from Columbia

These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This is why you don't see them in crime stats.

There are no funds in the poor black areas which could pay up the tons of drugs they import annually into USA. It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.

The police don't go after the big fish. They go for the easy marks. Black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons. And even after they do their time, they do not get to start over clean.

No one will hire you.
Professional licences are out of the question.
For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
So within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison and all this is explained away that Black men are sub-human and beast-like creatures with low IQ’s who (despite the goodness of Whites ) just can’t seem to do any better. Right ?

Not that I say that street crime is nothing. It has to be taken seriously too but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white criminals live there in peace


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
Click to expand...


I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.

In the heat of the night?

Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
Click to expand...

Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.


----------



## beagle9

Lysistrata said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
Click to expand...

. Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's a crook, name the crimes?
> I can name every crime Obama committed and provide links to the statutes.
> You throw racism and criminality around like it's meaningless.
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because you know the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know of any evidence of fraud.
> Spit it out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you don't. But you can cite every crime Obama did by statute like Sean Hannity made up.
Click to expand...

No shit Sherlock.
Now show me you aren't the mindless fool you appear to be and give me an example.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes sense to the Sheep is not going to make sense to the Wolf.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you say "White People" have been killing each other for decades
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which they have as the biggest killers of white people has been other white people. Black people have not done a thing to whites on a mass systematic level.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......as if that's an excuse for drug dealers and gang members killing each other over turf or because somebody hurt their pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I excuse killings involving drug dealers and gang ? And now you brought that up. Let's unpack that.
> 
> Most of the real distributes of the drugs are not black.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught.
> 
> Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are exclusively white. Italian crime is exclusive  (Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia) are all true blue Italian organisations. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra.
> 
> European crime in general is white and violent like you could not even imagine. Even women and children are not spared. The murder is the message.
> Not to mention. Chinese triads and Japanese Yakuza are the two exceptions) and La Eme from Mexico also latin american drug cartels from Columbia
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This is why you don't see them in crime stats.
> 
> There are no funds in the poor black areas which could pay up the tons of drugs they import annually into USA. It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.
> 
> The police don't go after the big fish. They go for the easy marks. Black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons. And even after they do their time, they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> No one will hire you.
> Professional licences are out of the question.
> For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> So within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison and all this is explained away that Black men are sub-human and beast-like creatures with low IQ’s who (despite the goodness of Whites ) just can’t seem to do any better. Right ?
> 
> Not that I say that street crime is nothing. It has to be taken seriously too but one has to remember the causes of it. Also one has to remember that black street gangs can not operate openly in the suburbia where as the white criminals live there in peace
Click to expand...

I think you're over simplifying everything.
But you are right about drug-trafficking.
The big fish rarely go down.

Would you be surprised to learn that the reason we're arguing over a wall is because of drug-trafficking?
What do you think will happen when a former coke addict becomes president?
He'll pull back ICE from the borders and encourage hundreds of thousands of people to flood the U.S.....along with a massive inflow of drugs.
Then this coke addict will release thousands of former drug dealers serving time in prison.
Local cops will tell these ex-cons that they have to sell drugs or end up back in prison.
This is what's going on here in my city. 
One who didn't want to sell them ended up a floater in the Cumberland River.
So if you're wondering how a politician comes to Washington broke and leaves owning 5 homes and an off-shore account....this is why.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure  you can. How about we start with fraud.
> 
> I don't throw racism around. You are a mother fucking racist. You've shown that yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because you know the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know of any evidence of fraud.
> Spit it out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you don't. But you can cite every crime Obama did by statute like Sean Hannity made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Now show me you aren't the mindless fool you appear to be and give me an example.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to do that. You know the case.


----------



## Paul Essien

miketx said:


> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!


Most people who go to the movies are white people then white people must be responding to an already held impression of black people. Right ?

The images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos” wouldn’t resonate nearly so much as to make possible billions of dollars of sales annually. So white people need to consider that the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black actors to play to that image 

If white people were interested in seeing black films about black history (That's not about black people getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and about black history and black achievements, radical social transformation, community uplift (and yes there are many, many black films out there like that) 

*Then that’s the films that would be churned out in larger numbers.* 

But white people aren’t looking  to watch films about black people being the fathers of Science, the Fathers of Maths, the fathers of Civilization, nor are white people looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which they benefit. 

No. White people would rather films about black people that 100% involved guns and drugs, and being a thug

So it's white film-goers who make these kind of films profitable. But instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the actors for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.
Click to expand...


I don't deny anything. But you live your life in denial. You're white, I'm black and your punk ass is in here trying to tell me about black culture.

This is a fucking joke. All this thread was made for was allow dumb ass white bastards like you to sound off ignorantly. You should be banned from this section. This thread should be closed.


----------



## beagle9

It was also being accused of the Muslims for not standing up for America by denouncing the killers who claim to be Muslims/Islamist extremist when they attacked Americans in this country, and did so in the radicalized sense of the group or groups who do such things. A denouncing of any bad is good if wrong has been done in a groups name...  So in essence your beef is with those blacks who won't denounce the blacks who do bad things, and in some cases even try to make excuses for that bad because deep down you feel that they actually agree with the bad if it affected a white person negatively ??  My thoughts are in effect that there is a fear amongst some blacks whether in groups or as individuals that think that if they don't remain as united at any cost, then they might become separated and then conquered over and over and over again by their supposed enemies in the world. For the ones who have defected, well we see how they have been treated.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
Click to expand...

Do you want me to explain the plot?
Black Detective from a big city ends up stranded in a small Southern hick town and is accused of committing a murder.
They find out he's a Homicide Detective of the first order and that his captain orders him to help the locals solve the crime.
The locals are all your stereotypical red-neck Democrats that hate blacks.
Eventually the Detective solves the crime and they discover it's all about some red-neck that knocked up his girl-friend and wanted to pay for an abortion. So he kills a rich guy and takes his money.
It's a classic with great acting, great direction....and also something that was a breakthrough film that was filmed before the passing of Civil Rights legislation.
It's a reminder of how Democrats used to be in the 50s and 60s and was before it's time.
Also the type of thing that Democrats like to remind us about on a consistent basis....with a few changes....like Republicans are always the racists now....not Democrats, which isn't historically accurate.

Now all that Hollywood wants to do is use this format to remind us how racist whites are. And of course they forget to mention that Democrats were the racists in American history, and that the Republican Party was formed to fight slavery.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific. Name the case. What has Trump done that can be classified as fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because you know the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know of any evidence of fraud.
> Spit it out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you don't. But you can cite every crime Obama did by statute like Sean Hannity made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Now show me you aren't the mindless fool you appear to be and give me an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do that. You know the case.
Click to expand...

You're not because you can't.
You know that I'll tear your example to shreds....so you're too scared to say it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who go to the movies are white people then white people must be responding to an already held impression of black people. Right ?
> 
> The images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos” wouldn’t resonate nearly so much as to make possible billions of dollars of sales annually. So white people need to consider that the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black actors to play to that image
> 
> If white people were interested in seeing black films about black history (That's not about black people getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and about black history and black achievements, radical social transformation, community uplift (and yes there are many, many black films out there like that)
> 
> *Then that’s the films that would be churned out in larger numbers.*
> 
> But white people aren’t looking  to watch films about black people being the fathers of Science, the Fathers of Maths, the fathers of Civilization, nor are white people looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which they benefit.
> 
> No. White people would rather films about black people that 100% involved guns and drugs, and being a thug
> 
> So it's white film-goers who make these kind of films profitable. But instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the actors for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
Click to expand...

Blacks watch black themed films. This is why most black films don't make the kind of money that other genres do. 
Whites don't want to watch that shit. They want to watch films that help them escape from reality, not face up to it.
We don't want to pay somebody $10 to tell us how fucked up life is. We want to see stuff that doesn't exist in real life.
Many of the better black themed films are what we watched in film class in college. Some are well acted and well directed.
I like Colors and Boyz N The Hood.
I don't like most of the crap they come up with now.
I see it as being too preachy and depressing. 
Not my bag.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. But you live your life in denial. You're white, I'm black and your punk ass is in here trying to tell me about black culture.
> 
> This is a fucking joke. All this thread was made for was allow dumb ass white bastards like you to sound off ignorantly. You should be banned from this section. This thread should be closed.
Click to expand...

You do know that saying only blacks understand blacks is about as racist and ignorant as you can get, right?


----------



## miketx

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. But you live your life in denial. You're white, I'm black and your punk ass is in here trying to tell me about black culture.
> 
> This is a fucking joke. All this thread was made for was allow dumb ass white bastards like you to sound off ignorantly. You should be banned from this section. This thread should be closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that saying only blacks understand blacks is about as racist and ignorant as you can get, right?
Click to expand...

It's a black thang. Well so is a pile pf shit.


----------



## Lysistrata

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
Click to expand...

You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who go to the movies are white people then white people must be responding to an already held impression of black people. Right ?
> 
> The images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos” wouldn’t resonate nearly so much as to make possible billions of dollars of sales annually. So white people need to consider that the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black actors to play to that image
> 
> If white people were interested in seeing black films about black history (That's not about black people getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and about black history and black achievements, radical social transformation, community uplift (and yes there are many, many black films out there like that)
> 
> *Then that’s the films that would be churned out in larger numbers.*
> 
> But white people aren’t looking  to watch films about black people being the fathers of Science, the Fathers of Maths, the fathers of Civilization, nor are white people looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which they benefit.
> 
> No. White people would rather films about black people that 100% involved guns and drugs, and being a thug
> 
> So it's white film-goers who make these kind of films profitable. But instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the actors for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
Click to expand...

Sorry chumptard I gave up watching any black movies years ago because they are mostly about poah poah blacks and racist whites. STFU and do something without blaming someone for your lazy ass ghettos thugs.


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
Click to expand...

What you refuse to see in your everybody is equal bullshit is that not everybody is equal or able to do a job. That's why we have so many sorry people doing jobs they can't do. We are all* CREATED* EQUAL! What happens after that is dependent upon many factors, not all of which are in your control.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
Click to expand...

Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
We're what they call deep-thinkers.

I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
I don't know what he's done in his life.
However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
That's why I defend him.
Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.


----------



## miketx

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
Click to expand...

They are only saying what the media has fed them.


----------



## beagle9

Lysistrata said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
Click to expand...

. Well could you try to keep it less political and more so about morals, decency and the realistic views or realities of the situations instead ?   The only focus of mine is ones due process rights being violated in each case.  This accusing people of stuff in a highly charged political atmosphere is just to coincidental for the average American to believe in, and want to condemn someone in. Now that the wheels are running off of the Demon-crats bus, we all see the corruption, intent, and media bias in it all.


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
Click to expand...

Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.
> 
> And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people.
> 
> They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to shut up whte boy. Because what you say is totally untrue. If what you said was true.Maguc Johnson would be called a sellout for acting white because he owns businsses and so would many other black business people.
> 
> What you white people need to do is shut the fuck up and deal with the many problems you have in your own communities. You commit more crimes do just as much if not more drugs and have he same problem with single aren't families yet you bitches think you have the right to sit on your punk asses lecturing us on the internet. Your race has been given every handout that this government has created and you still have these problems. Every white communities should have streets paved with gold for as much as you bitches have been given. So please spare me your opinions about blacks. You don't now shit about black people.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
Click to expand...


I just took a peek in here...are we really playing the greatest game of pretend that's ever been played?
Come on guys...don't act stupid...all the demographics are out there...Hands-down Blacks are this countries largest liability...PERIOD! Lucky for Blacks, Wetbacks are stealing the negative spotlight...atleast for now.
"Black failure" begins the moment the Black exists the womb as most are born to filthy lowlife "parents".
These kids never have a chance...their 'parents' are their worst enemy.
These 'parents' give their kids a Zulu names, never teach their kids to speak clearly and articulate the English language, they teach their kids that if they do develop people skills...they're "soft".
It's the same old shit that's always been...generally speaking there is no enthusiasm to succeed in Blacks...Black yoot has been programmed not to act "White".....by trying, by working hard, by staying motivated to succeed....Blacks are comfortable counting on others to feed them, Blacks take great pride in their criminal activities, Blacks are comfortable being incarcerated, (added street cred)
Like I said, until legitimate Blacks openly and publicly condemn the Black filth the shit will continue. Good quality Blacks need to band together and demand that rappers and others with influence STOP glamorizing the "ghetto lifestyle". Blacks will only consider opinions and advice from other Blacks...they refuse to allow themselves to be influenced by anyone outside the race. This is where Hussein Obeaner really fucked up...he had the worlds grandest stage for eight long years...he should have spent eight years discreetly convincing Blacks that it was time to do right....but instead he spent eight years making life here easier for illegal wetbacks....yep, he fucked over his own.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
Click to expand...

Gorsuch
Illegal immigration
Economy
Deregulation
ISIS
Beating the Beast
Draining the swamp

There's a lot more, but that is enough for now.


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
Click to expand...

You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!


----------



## miketx

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.
> 
> And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people.
> 
> They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to shut up whte boy. Because what you say is totally untrue. If what you said was true.Maguc Johnson would be called a sellout for acting white because he owns businsses and so would many other black business people.
> 
> What you white people need to do is shut the fuck up and deal with the many problems you have in your own communities. You commit more crimes do just as much if not more drugs and have he same problem with single aren't families yet you bitches think you have the right to sit on your punk asses lecturing us on the internet. Your race has been given every handout that this government has created and you still have these problems. Every white communities should have streets paved with gold for as much as you bitches have been given. So please spare me your opinions about blacks. You don't now shit about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just took a peek in here...are we really playing the greatest game of pretend that's ever been played?
> Come on guys...don't act stupid...all the demographics are out there...Hands-down Blacks are this countries largest liability...PERIOD! Lucky for Blacks, Wetbacks are stealing the negative spotlight...atleast for now.
> "Black failure" begins the moment the Black exists the womb as most are born to filthy lowlife "parents".
> These kids never have a chance...their 'parents' are their worst enemy.
> These 'parents' give their kids a Zulu names, never teach their kids to speak clearly and articulate the English language, they teach their kids that if they do develop people skills...they're "soft".
> It's the same old shit that's always been...generally speaking there is no enthusiasm to succeed in Blacks...Black yoot has been programmed not to act "White".....by trying, by working hard, by staying motivated to succeed....Blacks are comfortable counting on others to feed them, Blacks take great pride in their criminal activities, Blacks are comfortable being incarcerated, (added street cred)
> Like I said, until legitimate Blacks openly and publicly condemn the Black filth the shit will continue. Good quality Blacks need to band together and demand that rappers and others with influence STOP glamorizing the "ghetto lifestyle". Blacks will only consider opinions and advice from other Blacks...they refuse to allow themselves to be influenced by anyone outside the race. This is where Hussein Obeaner really fucked up...he had the worlds grandest stage for eight long years...he should have spent eight years discreetly convincing Blacks that it was time to do right....but instead he spent eight years making life here easier for illegal wetbacks....yep, he fucked over his own.
Click to expand...

Brotha's need to learn how to talk!


----------



## Lysistrata

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well could you try to keep it less political and more so about morals, decency and the realistic views or realities of the situations instead ?   The only focus of mine is ones due process rights being violated in each case.  This accusing people of stuff in a highly charged political atmosphere is just to coincidental for the average American to believe in, and want to condemn someone in. Now that the wheels are running off of the Demon-crats bus, we all see the corruption, intent, and media bias in it all.
Click to expand...

But you insist on defending bigotry in all of its forms. You only claim "due process" when it suits you, and then seek to pollute our political and law-enforcement processes.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
Click to expand...


For those of you who are stupid and or not paying attention...here's what's happened on Donny's watch.
Jobs...UP
Consumer confidence / spending....UP
Real estate values...UP
Stock market....UP
Deportation of third world filth....UP
illegal immigration....DOWN
REAL American unity....way up
Governorship on behalf of the upper 2/3's (versus Hussein's lower 1/3)
Smashed ISIS
SCOTUS
Exposed Obeaner Care for what it really is
Tax reform for the middle and upper class

TRUMPS GREATEST ACCOMPLISHMENT IN JUST ONE YEAR:
High quality REAL American's feel confident in government again while the piece of shits continue to piss their pants and feel like the piece of shits they actually are...(a priceless accomplishment)...haha...I could go on and on...this guy is absolutely KILLIN' IT and our wackos, criminals, illegals and bottom feeders can't stand it....hahaha

Remember, it's been less than a year...it will take some time to undue years of corruption.
This admin will continue bitch-slapping the un-American filth among us for another 7 years....get yourself and your shit right or get ran over. Pretty simple shit.


----------



## BrokeLoser

miketx said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.
> 
> And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people.
> 
> They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to shut up whte boy. Because what you say is totally untrue. If what you said was true.Maguc Johnson would be called a sellout for acting white because he owns businsses and so would many other black business people.
> 
> What you white people need to do is shut the fuck up and deal with the many problems you have in your own communities. You commit more crimes do just as much if not more drugs and have he same problem with single aren't families yet you bitches think you have the right to sit on your punk asses lecturing us on the internet. Your race has been given every handout that this government has created and you still have these problems. Every white communities should have streets paved with gold for as much as you bitches have been given. So please spare me your opinions about blacks. You don't now shit about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just took a peek in here...are we really playing the greatest game of pretend that's ever been played?
> Come on guys...don't act stupid...all the demographics are out there...Hands-down Blacks are this countries largest liability...PERIOD! Lucky for Blacks, Wetbacks are stealing the negative spotlight...atleast for now.
> "Black failure" begins the moment the Black exists the womb as most are born to filthy lowlife "parents".
> These kids never have a chance...their 'parents' are their worst enemy.
> These 'parents' give their kids a Zulu names, never teach their kids to speak clearly and articulate the English language, they teach their kids that if they do develop people skills...they're "soft".
> It's the same old shit that's always been...generally speaking there is no enthusiasm to succeed in Blacks...Black yoot has been programmed not to act "White".....by trying, by working hard, by staying motivated to succeed....Blacks are comfortable counting on others to feed them, Blacks take great pride in their criminal activities, Blacks are comfortable being incarcerated, (added street cred)
> Like I said, until legitimate Blacks openly and publicly condemn the Black filth the shit will continue. Good quality Blacks need to band together and demand that rappers and others with influence STOP glamorizing the "ghetto lifestyle". Blacks will only consider opinions and advice from other Blacks...they refuse to allow themselves to be influenced by anyone outside the race. This is where Hussein Obeaner really fucked up...he had the worlds grandest stage for eight long years...he should have spent eight years discreetly convincing Blacks that it was time to do right....but instead he spent eight years making life here easier for illegal wetbacks....yep, he fucked over his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brotha's need to learn how to talk!
Click to expand...


Yep, the basic of all basics for employment opportunity....communication skills and people skills.
I love when people talk about the lack of employment options for wetbacks and ghetto thugs who can barely speak....funny shit!


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. But you live your life in denial. You're white, I'm black and your punk ass is in here trying to tell me about black culture.
> 
> This is a fucking joke. All this thread was made for was allow dumb ass white bastards like you to sound off ignorantly. You should be banned from this section. This thread should be closed.
Click to expand...


The Color of Crime - American Renaissance
*The Color of Crime*
*Major Findings*

The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
Both violent and nonviolent crime has been declining in the United States since a high in 1993. 2015 saw a disturbing rise in murder in major American cities that some observers associated with depolicing” in response to intense media and public scrutiny of police activity.
*Crime rates*

There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a nonblack to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
*Interracial crime*

In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
*Urban centers*

In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting”—defined as firing a bullet that hits someone—a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
*If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.*
*In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent*.
*Police shootings*

In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
Click to expand...

I can name a bunch of stuff.
He's ended Net Neutrality
He's ended our involvement in TPP
He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations 
He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
He's defeated ISIS
He's massively increase consumer confidence
He's increased the GDP to over 3%
Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
Click to expand...


The Velvet Revolution was pretty peaceful, which split Czechs from Slovaks.

Czechs, Poles, and Slovaks (West Slavs) are very peaceful people.

Low murder rates despite modest incomes, and no history of genocide.


----------



## Lysistrata

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
Click to expand...

To the person who rated this "funny," couldn't name one good thing that trump has done for the American people, could you?


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
Click to expand...

what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the person who rated this "funny," couldn't name one good thing that trump has done for the American people, could you?
Click to expand...

I can and I did.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
Click to expand...

I don't have any whores.

Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the person who rated this "funny," couldn't name one good thing that trump has done for the American people, could you?
Click to expand...




mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
Click to expand...

You got pwned snowflake.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can't. And you can't really argue with what you are about to be told. Half the white households have no father in them. So lets not talk about family values. You guys listen to black actors. black basketball players and everyone but the black experts. Denzel is not the one to listen to. Denzel is a great performer but he is no expert on these matters. William Julius Wilson is.
> 
> *The 2017 Wilson Lecture William Julius Wilson: Reflections on Race, Class and Cumulative Adversity *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really expect anyone to watch an hour of someone making excuses for black failure, as if your posts weren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no back failure. Whites are the ones who have failed. Look at  you, you are an example of  it. Just because you are not man enough to look at the facts doesn't change the reality that such facts exist. All it foes is show that you are a racist pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You enablers have fabricated one excuse after another..you call these fabricated excuses "facts"....it's plain fuckin weird that you're able to do this for decades upon decades.
> Whitey nor the plantation owner is forcing DaShawn and ShaQuita to drop out of the ninth grade....whitey is not inserting Dashawn's unprotected penis into the vaginas of filthy ghetto queens creating multiple baby mamas, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to commit crime and become incarcerated, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to embrace, to glamorize and take pride in his filth and failures, whitey is not forcing DaShawn to prefer to be a pet human to taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ll say those people are the result of generations of being kept down. And that is true. But in order for them to make it in America they have to stop.
> 
> And they know this because the ones who do make in America do it. But the ghetto blacks tell other ghetto blacks they’re sellouts or losers for working at Burger King. Well that’s where you got to start. Same for poor white people.
> 
> They need to also realize no one is going to make a person like that an employee let alone a ceo. Barrack obama types can be ceos. Michael Jordan could be a ceo. So let’s see the black culture emulate that not young geezy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to shut up whte boy. Because what you say is totally untrue. If what you said was true.Maguc Johnson would be called a sellout for acting white because he owns businsses and so would many other black business people.
> 
> What you white people need to do is shut the fuck up and deal with the many problems you have in your own communities. You commit more crimes do just as much if not more drugs and have he same problem with single aren't families yet you bitches think you have the right to sit on your punk asses lecturing us on the internet. Your race has been given every handout that this government has created and you still have these problems. Every white communities should have streets paved with gold for as much as you bitches have been given. So please spare me your opinions about blacks. You don't now shit about black people.
Click to expand...


Apparently, neither do you.  Even though blacks are only a small % of the population, blacks are 3 times more likely to commit a crime.









You need to shut up and face the facts..





Stop with the poor black victim bullshit and get control of your communities.


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
Click to expand...

Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
Click to expand...

This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
Click to expand...

Liberals are more into banning words and identity politics. This is just more of the same nonsense from the Clinton News Networks. 
I think you need to use a more reliable source that CNN or the WaPo.


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
Click to expand...

You have a whore in trump. Ever try balancing income versus spending of an American family? The republicans need to publish budgets for an American family of four, two adults, two kids, at the income ranges of $20,000, $40.000, $60,000 and up, taking into account the costs of housing, food, and transportation in their areas. Remember that $600 a month in Arkansas, but won't get a two-room apartment on the east coast.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a whore in trump. Ever try balancing income versus spending of an American family? The republicans need to publish budgets for an American family of four, two adults, two kids, at the income ranges of $20,000, $40.000, $60,000 and up, taking into account the costs of housing, food, and transportation in their areas. Remember that $600 a month in Arkansas, but won't get a two-room apartment on the east coast.
Click to expand...

Who's fault is that?
Why is it that blue states always have massive fluctuations in the housing market?
Because their economies suck. 
Why did businesses leave CA in droves?
Because CA state taxes are 3 times higher than the federal taxes.
What you're paying for is greedy politicians. 
The 7 most expensive counties in America are where?
In the Washington DC area. 
Why is that? 
Massive taxation.


----------



## TheParser

The OP, I believe, wants to know why African Americans (as a group) do not admit some of the shortcomings of other members of their ethnicity.

I believe that no individual or group likes to do that.

a. I (proudly) voted for President Trump. Every time someone denigrates the President, that makes me an even more stubborn supporter.
b. Every time that someone ridicules a liberal, that liberal will simply become more convinced than ever that liberal policies are the best.

We human beings do not like to admit our shortcomings.

*****

*In fact*, some African Americans have directly or indirectly admitted some of the shortcomings of some of their members.

1. Many years ago (in the 1970s?) a prominent Civil Rights leader said something like this:  "When I walk down the street at night and hear someone walking behind me, if I turn around and see an African American young man, I will be more concerned than if I see a Caucasian young man."

2. Here in my city, a group of elderly African American ladies in a traditionally African American neighborhood every year hosts a dinner party for the area's police officers. They are acknowledging that the police are the only people who stand between them and some individuals who would harm them  if they had the opportunity.

3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."

a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
b. Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?


----------



## Lysistrata

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white person, I would have to observe that many white folks have not done a good job of distancing themselves from those accused of misconduct. There has been a lot of support for trump and moore and the rest of that crowd, defending their bad behavior; everything from sexual harassment and trolling for teens to hobnobbing with the Russians. Nobody has any room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
Click to expand...

No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.


----------



## miketx

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Care to list the white scum on the Demon-crats side ??  Thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
Click to expand...

You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
Click to expand...

Youre an expert at putting foreign objects in your ass.  Drumpf didnt win the popular vote. He got political affirmative action.


----------



## monkrules

TheParser said:


> 3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but* if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."*
> 
> a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
> b.* Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?*


*NO. Absolutely not.
*
It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.

We have white communities in deep poverty all around the country. They don't get attention from politicians, their "safety net" is in shreds, they deal with all the problems poverty brings. And yet, their crime rates are microscopic when compared to black crime rates wherever blacks are concentrated.

A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice. You can call it racist (as many do), or you can be honest, and understand tha their choice makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked. Franken is resigning. Hollywood moguls are resigning or have been fired. When will you stop defending people like trump and moore? Remember Newt Gingrich and his inability to keep it in his pants? Remember that moore, in addition to trolling for teenagers, was removed from office twice for violating the Constitution and then went on to say that the female half of our American people should not participate in government? A person who wishes to shove Americans out of the democratic process is not a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
Click to expand...

Does the truth hurt your ears?

And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.

We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us only defend the above because we're able to read between the lines.
> We're what they call deep-thinkers.
> 
> I see a hostile press attacking every God Damned thing Trump does.
> Roy Moore is an unknown to me.
> I don't know what he's done in his life.
> However, I've watched Trump for 30 years....and I knew that the corrupt media would dream up ways of calling him every name in the book and they have.
> That's why I defend him.
> Roy Moore can go get fucked far as I'm concerned.
> The only reason he was running for that Senate seat is because Trump picked Jeff Sessions to be his AG, which I don't think was his idea.
> Jeff Session immediately stabbed Trump in the back before he moved into his office by recusing himself from the Russian Collusion investigation.
> I think that when somebody does something that blatantly dishonest there should be a probation period where if they turn out to be fucked up the president can just let him go for incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
Click to expand...

I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
Click to expand...

Why do you whites always deflect? No one is talking about other billionaires. The focus is on the one that was semi elected to the office of POTUS.


----------



## IM2

monkrules said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but* if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."*
> 
> a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
> b.* Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?*
> 
> 
> 
> *NO. Absolutely not.
> *
> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.
> 
> We have white communities in deep poverty all around the country. They don't get attention from politicians, their "safety net" is in shreds, they deal with all the problems poverty brings. And yet, their crime rates are microscopic when compared to black crime rates wherever blacks are concentrated.
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice. You can call it racist (as many do), or you can be honest, and understand tha their choice makes all the sense in the world.
Click to expand...


You are a white racist. You can't accurately comment on black culture. There are all kinds of programs and money put into impoverished white communities. And if there is one thing the media does not ignore is the plight of whites. I know back culture at an expert level since I'm part of it. This is a thread  that needs to close because all threads like this become are sounding boards where ignorant white racists are allowed to sound off. Because when someone black even tries explaining black culture as has been requested in the OP, it's always dismissed by one of these white assholes.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but* if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."*
> 
> a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
> b.* Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?*
> 
> 
> 
> *NO. Absolutely not.
> *
> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.
> 
> We have white communities in deep poverty all around the country. They don't get attention from politicians, their "safety net" is in shreds, they deal with all the problems poverty brings. And yet, their crime rates are microscopic when compared to black crime rates wherever blacks are concentrated.
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice. You can call it racist (as many do), or you can be honest, and understand tha their choice makes all the sense in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...I know back culture at an expert level since I'm part of it. ....
Click to expand...


Illogical.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.
Click to expand...

So we can't talk about white "failure" at all? This is just a racist thread?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but* if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."*
> 
> a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
> b.* Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?*
> 
> 
> 
> *NO. Absolutely not.
> *
> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.
> 
> We have white communities in deep poverty all around the country. They don't get attention from politicians, their "safety net" is in shreds, they deal with all the problems poverty brings. And yet, their crime rates are microscopic when compared to black crime rates wherever blacks are concentrated.
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice. You can call it racist (as many do), or you can be honest, and understand tha their choice makes all the sense in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...I know back culture at an expert level since I'm part of it. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illogical.
Click to expand...


It's illogical to you because you don't know what logic is. I'm part of black culture. I think I can say that since I am black, it makes me an expert on it. So is A. So is Essen.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A few days ago, I heard an African American gentleman say something like this on a television discussion program: "I am NOT making  an excuse for the violence among African American youth in Chicago, but* if Caucasian young men had to live in similar conditions, they would behave in the same way."*
> 
> a. I chuckled at his comment, for he DID make an excuse.
> b.* Was he right that Caucasian youth would act the same way in such conditions?*
> 
> 
> 
> *NO. Absolutely not.
> *
> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.
> 
> We have white communities in deep poverty all around the country. They don't get attention from politicians, their "safety net" is in shreds, they deal with all the problems poverty brings. And yet, their crime rates are microscopic when compared to black crime rates wherever blacks are concentrated.
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice. You can call it racist (as many do), or you can be honest, and understand tha their choice makes all the sense in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...I know back culture at an expert level since I'm part of it. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illogical.
Click to expand...

We already knew you were illogical. Dont beat yourself up by announcing it for the board to see.


----------



## IM2

*This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.
*
No, this thread is not about black failure. The fact that many of the whites posting here think this, is why this thread needs to be closed.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit man! He'll spin so hard he might create a black hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess these are the only movies ever made by blacks.
> 
> In the heat of the night?
> 
> Wow, we are really dealing with some stupid ass whites in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is so stupid as blacks in denial. Just like your regressive massas are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny anything. But you live your life in denial. You're white, I'm black and your punk ass is in here trying to tell me about black culture.
> 
> This is a fucking joke. All this thread was made for was allow dumb ass white bastards like you to sound off ignorantly. You should be banned from this section. This thread should be closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Color of Crime - American Renaissance
> *The Color of Crime*
> *Major Findings*
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> Both violent and nonviolent crime has been declining in the United States since a high in 1993. 2015 saw a disturbing rise in murder in major American cities that some observers associated with depolicing” in response to intense media and public scrutiny of police activity.
> *Crime rates*
> 
> There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
> In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a nonblack to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
> *Interracial crime*
> 
> In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
> *Urban centers*
> 
> In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting”—defined as firing a bullet that hits someone—a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
> *If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.*
> *In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent*.
> *Police shootings*
> 
> In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
> In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
Click to expand...


The color of crime is a discredited piece of trash written by Jared Taylor.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

I took milk from a closed door in Plaid Pantry.

I wasn't stealin' but that's not what I did it for.

He understood I had no money.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that trump has done that has been good. Everything that he has done has been aimed at hurting the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
Click to expand...

Warren buffet? The point is you don’t understand the rich have now completely taken over. And you think this is going to benefit you? You just took a step back and don’t even know it. When your social security gets cut and you have to pay more for Medicare you’ll blame liberals ya dumb mofo


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a deranged liar. The fact that he won the election is good for us all. Getting rid of illegals is good for us. Tax reform is good for us all. More jobs is good for us all...now spin and smoke and screech!
> 
> 
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren buffet? The point is you don’t understand the rich have now completely taken over. And you think this is going to benefit you? You just took a step back and don’t even know it. When your social security gets cut and you have to pay more for Medicare you’ll blame liberals ya dumb mofo
Click to expand...

They have taken over now? I thought they took over centuries ago. And I'm a "dumb mofo" lol


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren buffet? The point is you don’t understand the rich have now completely taken over. And you think this is going to benefit you? You just took a step back and don’t even know it. When your social security gets cut and you have to pay more for Medicare you’ll blame liberals ya dumb mofo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have taken over now? I thought they took over centuries ago. And I'm a "dumb mofo" lol
Click to expand...


Pickin' lettuce....I'll packin boxes...see you here.


----------



## miketx

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren buffet? The point is you don’t understand the rich have now completely taken over. And you think this is going to benefit you? You just took a step back and don’t even know it. When your social security gets cut and you have to pay more for Medicare you’ll blame liberals ya dumb mofo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have taken over now? I thought they took over centuries ago. And I'm a "dumb mofo" lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pickin' lettuce....I'll packin boxes...see you here.
Click to expand...

Lay down the pipe...


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

Redneck Riviera .....we gotcha and cover for you South and Lazy folk..


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the whore/pervert's election was not "good for us all." He won in the electoral college with help from the Russians. He did not win the vote of the electorate. Prostituting the U.S.A. is not good for any of us. Poisoning the U.S.A. is not good for us.  We do not need "tax reform." "Illegals" are not among our major problems .This filthy pig needs to get gone back to the gutter and take his half-naked hoochie mama with him.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a butt hurt liar. You are expert at pulling things out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt your ears?
> 
> And don’t blame trump or Russia. Blame the dumb asses in Michigan Pennsylvania and Wisconsin for falling for it. Trump did enough bad things he should have never been elected but his message was very effective. He pretended not to be one of them while being a billionaire con man. These politicians are a representation of us. Reality tv star now leads the free world.
> 
> We need to run oprah. She will win women and blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard you tell the truth. But, find one 70 year old billionaire that hasn't done some "bad things". I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren buffet? The point is you don’t understand the rich have now completely taken over. And you think this is going to benefit you? You just took a step back and don’t even know it. When your social security gets cut and you have to pay more for Medicare you’ll blame liberals ya dumb mofo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have taken over now? I thought they took over centuries ago. And I'm a "dumb mofo" lol
Click to expand...

Like evolution it happens slowly over time so the dumb mofos don’t know it’s happening yes


----------



## sealybobo

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> Redneck Riviera .....we gotcha and cover for you South and Lazy folk..


What the h e double hockey sticks are you talking about?


----------



## Paul Essien

monkrules said:


> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.


And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?

Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.


monkrules said:


> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.


I agree whites for most part do not want to live around black people and whites have a system of white supremacy that can assist them in that desire with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).

But white flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors. If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.

If you read the posts from white folks in here like Meathead (Lives in Czech Republic) or SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.

Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some "_Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy_" story


----------



## monkrules

“Paul Essien said:


> 1) And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?
> 
> 2) Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.



1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately. And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites. Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy. So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create. And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.

And just the cost to a city for emergency services, to respond to black on black shootings: hospitalization, medical care, police and fire department response, must be astronomical. White tax payers pay the cost of that, too. And it’s a total waste of money. They should let the dumbfucks die where they fall. They bring nothing worthwhile or positive to society, anyway. Let them rot in the fucking street.

2) Fuck you. Don’t tell me who I care about, you don’t know shit about me. I probably know more black people than you do. There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.



“monkrules said:


> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.





“Paul Essien said:


> I agree whites for most part do not want to live around black people and whites have a system of white supremacy that can assist them in that desire with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> But white flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors. If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.


Horseshit. 

The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread. Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks. And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations. I KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.  There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.



“Paul Essien said:


> If you read the posts from white folks in here like Meathead(Lives in Czech Republic) or SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.
> 
> Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some “Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy” story


You’ll have to ask them about their feelings, I don’t speak for them. But I’m sure they know how to read. And they probably watch the news. And who knows how much personal experience they have dealing directly with black people. So I don’t understand why you even brought them into this.


----------



## IM2

monkrules said:


> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?
> 
> 2) Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately. And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites. Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy. So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create. And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.
> 
> And just the cost to a city for emergency services, to respond to black on black shootings: hospitalization, medical care, police and fire department response, must be astronomical. White tax payers pay the cost of that, too. And it’s a total waste of money. They should let the dumbfucks die where they fall. They bring nothing worthwhile or positive to society, anyway. Let them rot in the fucking street.
> 
> 2) Fuck you. Don’t tell me who I care about, you don’t know shit about me. I probably know more black people than you do. There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.
> 
> 
> 
> “monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whites for most part do not want to live around black people and whites have a system of white supremacy that can assist them in that desire with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> But white flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors. If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread. Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks. And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations. I KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.  There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the posts from white folks in here like Meathead(Lives in Czech Republic) or SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.
> 
> Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some “Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy” story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll have to ask them about their feelings, I don’t speak for them. But I’m sure they know how to read. And they probably watch the news. And who knows how much personal experience they have dealing directly with black people. So I don’t understand why you even brought them into this.
Click to expand...


You don't know more black people  than someone black. Rap doesn't say any more about what we think than death metal says what whites think. Can someone white here please explain to me what it s about white culture, beliefs and behaviors that makes them think they actually knw more about clacks and black culture than we do? You don't study it. When someone black tries telling you something about black history ,you tell hem that didn't happen and yet we have a white person allowed by some here  to start a troll thread basically  so that whites ca make rude comments about blacks and black culture.


----------



## Paul Essien

monkrules said:


> 1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately.And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites.


Wrong. Rap reflects how white people think of black people.

Why ?

Most rap music purchases and downloads are made by whites so it's white people who are responding to an already held impression of black people.

It's white people who have made the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black artists to play to that image

If white people were interested in buying CDs and downloading music by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, community uplift, racism and black history (*and yes there are many, many such artists out there*) then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers.

But white people aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. White boys in the boring ass ‘burbs would rather listen to songs about guns and drugs and partying and being a thug

It is white people who make that kind of rap you are moaning about profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.


monkrules said:


> Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy.


What buildings were burnt ? What business were trashed ? What cars are destroyed ? What innocent people were attacked ?

Why don't you sort out the problems of the stuff your complaining about in the white community ?

Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.

These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.

















Or the early annual riots that happened at the hands of mostly white people in San Francisco whenever the Giants won the World Series wasn’t publicized nearly as much.
















So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.

At least we (Black people) choose serous issues to raise hell over — like police brutality, poverty and racism — whites lose their minds over sports games.

That’s the fundamental difference. Black people generally don’t riot for sport and play


monkrules said:


> So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create.


What negative shit ? Where ? When ? Stop talkiin in cliches. Point out specific examples


monkrules said:


> And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.


Where ? Where are all these black on white crimes  going on? I really want to know. White people live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these black on white crimes going on ? Even the white supremacist police are sick and tired of whites wasting police time by calling the police on black men.

If a black man so much as even looks at a white person, the white person sh*ts himself and calls the calvary






So black people can't roam white areas for even harmless reasons. Never mind bad reasons. So again where are these black on white crimes happening ?

You have never been attacked by a black person
You have never been evicted by a black person
You have never had a black person deny your child the college of her choice
You have never had a black person deny you a job
And you've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 1000 jobs here - have a nice day!"
I don't think that you're the only white guy who can make these claims. SobieskiSavedEurope, Taz, bgrouse, Mudda healthmyths could say the same thing

Every mean word. Every cruel act. Every bit of pain and suffering in your life has had a white face attached to it.

Tell me when I'm lying ?

So why is it exactly that u should be afraid of black people?

I look around at the world I live in and I'll let you into a secret it's not the African-Americans who have made this planet such a pitiful place it is.


monkrules said:


> There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.


What kinda silly point is this ?

I'm sure you could implant the words "white" and it would be just as true

"_There are plenty of white people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of white assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in_"



monkrules said:


> And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations.


I don't believe this for a minute. White people are not looking to live in areas with high black populations. Stop lying.


monkrules said:


> Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks.  KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.


Even if this is true (Which I highly doubt) If your negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people: an argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given your original line of reasoning.

Second. What were YOU doing white man ?

Because I'd like to hear there side of the story. See white people often like to go into victim mode or talk about how black people are, when they run into black men who don't let their white supremacy. If you are gonna be racist in black community then what do you expect ?

Plus - Whites are five times more likely to be victimized violently by another white person than by a black person and each year, far more people are killed by occupational diseases and injuries–resulting from inadequate safety and health standards in white owned corporations than are killed in street-level homicides, let alone those committed by blacks .

So what the fk you talking about ?

So if you're all about the facts then it's whites who u should be scared of..


monkrules said:


> The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread.


Dude. Get over yourself. If you want to wake up and look one way and what do you see ? White people !! Look another ? Yipee !! More white people !! If that's what you want cool but don't come at me with nonsense like you have lived around black people.

This is the white world you want. Right ?






These behaviors seem to be part of the White Colonial Settler mentality. Perhaps if a group of people take land by force they are aware of how easily the tables could be turned on them.


monkrules said:


> There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.


Ppl who rationalize their racism because of their personal experiences with black people are being highly selective when it comes to the experiences from they choose.

There are 36 million black people in the USA and you are basing your experiences with a handful of black people ?.

How many bad experiences with whites are you forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?

The boss who fired you or regularly gave u a hard time was white.
The girlfriend who dumped was probably white.
White people probably ran the companies that made the shitty products you bought over the years.
The service technicians who worked on your air conditioning, or your cars, or you plumbing, and never could quite seem to fix things, but always charged you plenty for their time? Mostly white.
The politicians who lied to us were almost all white.
The teachers who talked down to u and tried to control ur every move in school, were probably white.
Most everyone who ever did anything to hurt you was white
But why would you never think of holding that fact against whites as whites ?
Questions ?

"_But blacks are violent_?"

So, if the three percent of blacks who will commit a violent crime in a given year, somehow prove that blacks are dangerous and to be avoided, then why don’t the 97 percent who won’t commit such a crime, equally prove that blacks are non-violent and perfectly safe to be around ?


----------



## healthmyths

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately.And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Rap reflects how white people think of black people.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Most rap music purchases and downloads are made by whites so it's white people who are responding to an already held impression of black people.
> 
> It's white people who have made the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black artists to play to that image
> 
> If white people were interested in buying CDs and downloading music by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, community uplift, racism and black history (*and yes there are many, many such artists out there*) then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But white people aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. White boys in the boring ass ‘burbs would rather listen to songs about guns and drugs and partying and being a thug
> 
> It is white people who make that kind of rap you are moaning about profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What buildings were burnt ? What business were trashed ? What cars are destroyed ? What innocent people were attacked ?
> 
> Why don't you sort out the problems of the stuff your complaining about in the white community ?
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the early annual riots that happened at the hands of mostly white people in San Francisco whenever the Giants won the World Series wasn’t publicized nearly as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> At least we (Black people) choose serous issues to raise hell over — like police brutality, poverty and racism — whites lose their minds over sports games.
> 
> That’s the fundamental difference. Black people generally don’t riot for sport and play
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What negative shit ? Where ? When ? Stop talkiin in cliches. Point out specific examples
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where ? Where are all these black on white crimes  going on? I really want to know. White people live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these black on white crimes going on ? Even the white supremacist police are sick and tired of whites wasting police time by calling the police on black men.
> 
> If a black man so much as even looks at a white person, the white person sh*ts himself and calls the calvary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So black people can't roam white areas for even harmless reasons. Never mind bad reasons. So again where are these black on white crimes happening ?
> 
> You have never been attacked by a black person
> You have never been evicted by a black person
> You have never had a black person deny your child the college of her choice
> You have never had a black person deny you a job
> And you've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 1000 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> I don't think that you're the only white guy who can make these claims. SobieskiSavedEurope, Taz, bgrouse, Mudda healthmyths could say the same thing
> 
> Every mean word. Every cruel act. Every bit of pain and suffering in your life has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> So why is it exactly that u should be afraid of black people?
> 
> I look around at the world I live in and I'll let you into a secret it's not the African-Americans who have made this planet such a pitiful place it is.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kinda silly point is this ?
> 
> I'm sure you could implant the words "white" and it would be just as true
> 
> "_There are plenty of white people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of white assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in_"
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe this for a minute. White people are not looking to live in areas with high black populations. Stop lying.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks.  KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if this is true (Which I highly doubt) If your negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people: an argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given your original line of reasoning.
> 
> Second. What were YOU doing white man ?
> 
> Because I'd like to hear there side of the story. See white people often like to go into victim mode or talk about how black people are, when they run into black men who don't let their white supremacy. If you are gonna be racist in black community then what do you expect ?
> 
> Plus - Whites are five times more likely to be victimized violently by another white person than by a black person and each year, far more people are killed by occupational diseases and injuries–resulting from inadequate safety and health standards in white owned corporations than are killed in street-level homicides, let alone those committed by blacks .
> 
> So what the fk you talking about ?
> 
> So if you're all about the facts then it's whites who u should be scared of..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Get over yourself. If you want to wake up and look one way and what do you see ? White people !! Look another ? Yipee !! More white people !! If that's what you want cool but don't come at me with nonsense like you have lived around black people.
> 
> This is the white world you want. Right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These behaviors seem to be part of the White Colonial Settler mentality. Perhaps if a group of people take land by force they are aware of how easily the tables could be turned on them.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ppl who rationalize their racism because of their personal experiences with black people are being highly selective when it comes to the experiences from they choose.
> 
> There are 36 million black people in the USA and you are basing your experiences with a handful of black people ?.
> 
> How many bad experiences with whites are you forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?
> 
> The boss who fired you or regularly gave u a hard time was white.
> The girlfriend who dumped was probably white.
> White people probably ran the companies that made the shitty products you bought over the years.
> The service technicians who worked on your air conditioning, or your cars, or you plumbing, and never could quite seem to fix things, but always charged you plenty for their time? Mostly white.
> The politicians who lied to us were almost all white.
> The teachers who talked down to u and tried to control ur every move in school, were probably white.
> Most everyone who ever did anything to hurt you was white
> But why would you never think of holding that fact against whites as whites ?
> Questions ?
> 
> "_But blacks are violent_?"
> 
> So, if the three percent of blacks who will commit a violent crime in a given year, somehow prove that blacks are dangerous and to be avoided, then why don’t the 97 percent who won’t commit such a crime, equally prove that blacks are non-violent and perfectly safe to be around ?
Click to expand...


A) I am part American Indian (larger part then Elizabeth Warren by the way)..
B) I had a black cousin in the 50s in the midwest....(My grandma when holding Andre said innocently by the way with no prejudice.."I love his little nappy head"!) which would be
    today considered an "insult".
C) I had a black partner in Texas in the 70s... ate at he and his wife's home got to know his kids.
D) Had a black boss in Texas and a black woman co-worker who helped ME get a better job.
E) I hate the term "some of my best friends are black" by whites!

All that being said are the facts that refute ALL your points in one article written by a black you probably consider an Uncle Tom because he refutes your comments!

Refute that please because that description of how the Federal support discourages two-parent households and the decreasing number of black two-parent households
is in direct correlation.  The 2 parent family is penalized.  Hence the father leaves the household!
Hence this statistic:
The truth is that black female-headed households were just 18 percent of households in 1950,  
as opposed to about 68 percent today. 
Do you understand?  
Back during those TERRIBLE TERRIBLE days of "WHITE SUPREMACY"  ..... just 18% of black households had ONLY a female head!
TODAY over 68% have just a female.

In fact, from 1890 to 1940, the black marriage rate was slightly higher than that of whites. 
Even during slavery, when marriage was forbidden for blacks, most black children lived in biological two-parent families. 
In New York City,  in 1925, 85 percent of black households were two-parent households. 
A study of 1880 family structure in Philadelphia shows that three-quarters of black families were two-parent households."
Black female head of households number is 68 percent
By Walter E. Williams is a professor of economics at George Mason University. 
(Oh by the way in the famous words of Obama..."And did I mention he's black?")
23 Obama Quotes That Turned Out To Be Broken Promises Or Cold-Hearted Lies

So why such are black families missing black fathers?
For example, a single mother with two children who earns $15,000 per year would generally receive around $5,200 per year of food stamp benefits. 
However, if she marries a father with the same earnings level, her food stamps would be cut to zero. 
A single mother receiving benefits from Section 8 or public housing would receive a subsidy worth on average around $11,000 per year if she was not employed, but if she marries a man earning $20,000 per year, these benefits would be cut nearly in half. Both food stamps and housing programs provide very real financial incentives for couples to remain separate and unmarried.

Overall, the federal government operates over 80 means-tested welfare programs that provide cash, food, housing, medical care, and social services to poor and low-income individuals. Each program contains marriage penalties similar to those described above. Low-income families generally receive benefits from several programs at the same time. The marriage penalties from multiple programs when added together can provide substantial financial disincentives to marriage. For example, if a single mother who earns $20,000 per year marries a man who earns the same amount, the couple will typically lose about $12,000 a year in welfare benefits. In effect, the welfare system makes it economically irrational for most low-income couples to marry.

The anti-marriage aspect of the welfare state can be illustrated by comparing means-tested welfare with the federal income tax code. For example, under a progressive income tax system with only a single schedule of tax rates indiscriminately covering both single persons and married couples, nearly all individuals would experience an increase in taxes owed when they married and lower taxes if they remain separate or divorce. The current federal income tax system mitigates this anti-marriage effect by having separate tax schedules for singles and married couples.

By contrast, the means-tested welfare system, in most cases, does not have a separate schedule for married couples. When a low-income mother and father marry, they will generally experience a sharp drop in benefits, and their joint income will fall. The anti-marriage penalty is often most severe among married couples where both parents are employed.
How Welfare Undermines Marriage and What to Do About It

And so we have The War on Poverty which has cost $22 trillion --

Since the War on Poverty began under President Lyndon Johnson, welfare spending has exploded to sixteen times its original size. In a new report from the Heritage Foundation, Robert Rector and Rachel Sheffield tackle the welfare system, explaining how spending has skyrocketed since the 1960s.
America has spent more on welfare than defense since 1993.
The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.

 It hasn't led to a drop in the poverty rate, which remains close to the same level it was when the War on Poverty began. 
However, Rector and Sheffield point out that it's misleading to think that Americans are not better off today -- 
the poverty rate is measured based on income that does not include welfare transfers. 
They offer this example:  a household receiving $50,000 in welfare benefits would still be classified as poor if its pre-welfare income fell below the poverty line.
So, how are poor households today doing? 

Rector and Sheffield offer a few statistics: 

eighty percent (80%)!!! of America's poor households have air conditioning, 
two-thirds (66%)!! have cable or satellite television, 
half (50%) have a personal computer and 
43% have access to the internet.
The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion


What have the white people of the United States gotten in return for all of this spending?
Gross misperceptions by a handful of blacks including yourself...Paul Essien!
You and your ilk which make UP less then 1% of the black community are getting headlines over NOTHING!
And so that's one of the many reasons MOST whites feel guilty i.e. the MSM is exploiting your ignorance Paul Essien... 
AND most blacks (unlike you Paul Essien) are really embarrassed by these actions!


----------



## Paul Essien

healthmyths said:


> A) I am part American Indian (larger part then Elizabeth Warren by the way)..


And what's that meant to mean ? That 5-Dollar Indian ?


healthmyths said:


> B) I had a black cousin in the 50s in the midwest....(My grandma when holding Andre said innocently by the way with no prejudice.."I love his little nappy head"!) which would be
> today considered an "insult".
> C) I had a black partner in Texas in the 70s... ate at he and his wife's home got to know his kids.
> D) Had a black boss in Texas and a black woman co-worker who helped ME get a better job.
> E) I hate the term "some of my best friends are black" by whites!


Is all that supposed to impress me ?

You're still a white supremacist

Look. White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.

Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people

A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, employ black people, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy. A white supremacist would employ black people just as long as whites were in charge of employing



healthmyths said:


> All that being said are the facts that refute ALL your points in one article written by a black you probably consider an Uncle Tom because he refutes your comments!
> 
> Refute that please because that description of how the Federal support discourages two-parent households and the decreasing number of black two-parent households
> is in direct correlation.  The 2 parent family is penalized.  Hence the father leaves the household!
> Hence this statistic:
> The truth is that black female-headed households were just 18 percent of households in 1950,
> as opposed to about 68 percent today.
> Do you understand?
> Back during those TERRIBLE TERRIBLE days of "WHITE SUPREMACY"  ..... just 18% of black households had ONLY a female head!
> TODAY over 68% have just a female.
> 
> In fact, from 1890 to 1940, the black marriage rate was slightly higher than that of whites.
> Even during slavery, when marriage was forbidden for blacks, most black children lived in biological two-parent families.
> In New York City,  in 1925, 85 percent of black households were two-parent households.
> A study of 1880 family structure in Philadelphia shows that three-quarters of black families were two-parent households."
> Black female head of households number is 68 percent
> By Walter E. Williams is a professor of economics at George Mason University.
> (Oh by the way in the famous words of Obama..."And did I mention he's black?")
> 23 Obama Quotes That Turned Out To Be Broken Promises Or Cold-Hearted Lies
> 
> So why such are black families missing black fathers?
> For example, a single mother with two children who earns $15,000 per year would generally receive around $5,200 per year of food stamp benefits.
> However, if she marries a father with the same earnings level, her food stamps would be cut to zero.
> A single mother receiving benefits from Section 8 or public housing would receive a subsidy worth on average around $11,000 per year if she was not employed, but if she marries a man earning $20,000 per year, these benefits would be cut nearly in half. Both food stamps and housing programs provide very real financial incentives for couples to remain separate and unmarried.
> 
> Overall, the federal government operates over 80 means-tested welfare programs that provide cash, food, housing, medical care, and social services to poor and low-income individuals. Each program contains marriage penalties similar to those described above. Low-income families generally receive benefits from several programs at the same time. The marriage penalties from multiple programs when added together can provide substantial financial disincentives to marriage. For example, if a single mother who earns $20,000 per year marries a man who earns the same amount, the couple will typically lose about $12,000 a year in welfare benefits. In effect, the welfare system makes it economically irrational for most low-income couples to marry.
> 
> The anti-marriage aspect of the welfare state can be illustrated by comparing means-tested welfare with the federal income tax code. For example, under a progressive income tax system with only a single schedule of tax rates indiscriminately covering both single persons and married couples, nearly all individuals would experience an increase in taxes owed when they married and lower taxes if they remain separate or divorce. The current federal income tax system mitigates this anti-marriage effect by having separate tax schedules for singles and married couples.
> 
> By contrast, the means-tested welfare system, in most cases, does not have a separate schedule for married couples. When a low-income mother and father marry, they will generally experience a sharp drop in benefits, and their joint income will fall. The anti-marriage penalty is often most severe among married couples where both parents are employed.
> How Welfare Undermines Marriage and What to Do About It


The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:






Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.






The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.






An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).







healthmyths said:


> And so we have The War on Poverty which has cost $22 trillion --
> 
> Since the War on Poverty began under President Lyndon Johnson, welfare spending has exploded to sixteen times its original size. In a new report from the Heritage Foundation, Robert Rector and Rachel Sheffield tackle the welfare system, explaining how spending has skyrocketed since the 1960s.
> America has spent more on welfare than defense since 1993.
> The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
> Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.
> 
> It hasn't led to a drop in the poverty rate, which remains close to the same level it was when the War on Poverty began.
> However, Rector and Sheffield point out that it's misleading to think that Americans are not better off today --
> the poverty rate is measured based on income that does not include welfare transfers.
> They offer this example:  a household receiving $50,000 in welfare benefits would still be classified as poor if its pre-welfare income fell below the poverty line.
> So, how are poor households today doing?
> 
> Rector and Sheffield offer a few statistics:
> 
> eighty percent (80%)!!! of America's poor households have air conditioning,
> two-thirds (66%)!! have cable or satellite television,
> half (50%) have a personal computer and
> 43% have access to the internet.
> The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion


This idea that black folks just sit back and collect welfare checks rather than working for a living.

Fact: There are only about 270,000 black adults in the entire country (out of about 29 million black adults in all) who receive cash assistance (TANF).

That's about 0.9 percent of all black adults in the U.S

Second  The idea that black people rely on cash welfare and SNAP (food stamps) for their income, rather than working for a living.

Fact: Only 5% of overall black family income in the U.S. comes from welfare. The rest is from work (78% for blacks) or various other sources such as retirement, child support/alimony, interest or dividends and pensions. 

Also this the idea that blacks on cash welfare and food stamps (SNAP) don't want to work. They'd rather sit around and do nothing.

Fact: 54% of black folks receiving TANF (cash) benefits live in families with someone in the labor force; and 60% of black SNAP beneficiaries (and 72% of similar Latinos) live in families with someone in the labor force.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a poverty problem. There's a huge cultural problem, as well. And the cultural aspects are probably much more of an influence. Hell, just listen to rap music. These fools glorify violence and the thug life. They're imbeciles.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?
> 
> Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ior SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.
> 
> Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some "_Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy_" story
Click to expand...


I don't live in Poland, I'm Polish American, born in the U.S.A.

I however went to a Black majority college, and found the Blacks there incredibly rude, and obnoxious.

I've also found those who randomly have harassed me on the streets have been Black.


----------



## healthmyths

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) I am part American Indian (larger part then Elizabeth Warren by the way)..
> 
> 
> 
> And what's that meant to mean ? That 5-Dollar Indian ?
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> B) I had a black cousin in the 50s in the midwest....(My grandma when holding Andre said innocently by the way with no prejudice.."I love his little nappy head"!) which would be
> today considered an "insult".
> C) I had a black partner in Texas in the 70s... ate at he and his wife's home got to know his kids.
> D) Had a black boss in Texas and a black woman co-worker who helped ME get a better job.
> E) I hate the term "some of my best friends are black" by whites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is all that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> You're still a white supremacist
> 
> Look. White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, employ black people, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy. A white supremacist would employ black people just as long as whites were in charge of employing
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said are the facts that refute ALL your points in one article written by a black you probably consider an Uncle Tom because he refutes your comments!
> 
> Refute that please because that description of how the Federal support discourages two-parent households and the decreasing number of black two-parent households
> is in direct correlation.  The 2 parent family is penalized.  Hence the father leaves the household!
> Hence this statistic:
> The truth is that black female-headed households were just 18 percent of households in 1950,
> as opposed to about 68 percent today.
> Do you understand?
> Back during those TERRIBLE TERRIBLE days of "WHITE SUPREMACY"  ..... just 18% of black households had ONLY a female head!
> TODAY over 68% have just a female.
> 
> In fact, from 1890 to 1940, the black marriage rate was slightly higher than that of whites.
> Even during slavery, when marriage was forbidden for blacks, most black children lived in biological two-parent families.
> In New York City,  in 1925, 85 percent of black households were two-parent households.
> A study of 1880 family structure in Philadelphia shows that three-quarters of black families were two-parent households."
> Black female head of households number is 68 percent
> By Walter E. Williams is a professor of economics at George Mason University.
> (Oh by the way in the famous words of Obama..."And did I mention he's black?")
> 23 Obama Quotes That Turned Out To Be Broken Promises Or Cold-Hearted Lies
> 
> So why such are black families missing black fathers?
> For example, a single mother with two children who earns $15,000 per year would generally receive around $5,200 per year of food stamp benefits.
> However, if she marries a father with the same earnings level, her food stamps would be cut to zero.
> A single mother receiving benefits from Section 8 or public housing would receive a subsidy worth on average around $11,000 per year if she was not employed, but if she marries a man earning $20,000 per year, these benefits would be cut nearly in half. Both food stamps and housing programs provide very real financial incentives for couples to remain separate and unmarried.
> 
> Overall, the federal government operates over 80 means-tested welfare programs that provide cash, food, housing, medical care, and social services to poor and low-income individuals. Each program contains marriage penalties similar to those described above. Low-income families generally receive benefits from several programs at the same time. The marriage penalties from multiple programs when added together can provide substantial financial disincentives to marriage. For example, if a single mother who earns $20,000 per year marries a man who earns the same amount, the couple will typically lose about $12,000 a year in welfare benefits. In effect, the welfare system makes it economically irrational for most low-income couples to marry.
> 
> The anti-marriage aspect of the welfare state can be illustrated by comparing means-tested welfare with the federal income tax code. For example, under a progressive income tax system with only a single schedule of tax rates indiscriminately covering both single persons and married couples, nearly all individuals would experience an increase in taxes owed when they married and lower taxes if they remain separate or divorce. The current federal income tax system mitigates this anti-marriage effect by having separate tax schedules for singles and married couples.
> 
> By contrast, the means-tested welfare system, in most cases, does not have a separate schedule for married couples. When a low-income mother and father marry, they will generally experience a sharp drop in benefits, and their joint income will fall. The anti-marriage penalty is often most severe among married couples where both parents are employed.
> How Welfare Undermines Marriage and What to Do About It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so we have The War on Poverty which has cost $22 trillion --
> 
> Since the War on Poverty began under President Lyndon Johnson, welfare spending has exploded to sixteen times its original size. In a new report from the Heritage Foundation, Robert Rector and Rachel Sheffield tackle the welfare system, explaining how spending has skyrocketed since the 1960s.
> America has spent more on welfare than defense since 1993.
> The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
> Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.
> 
> It hasn't led to a drop in the poverty rate, which remains close to the same level it was when the War on Poverty began.
> However, Rector and Sheffield point out that it's misleading to think that Americans are not better off today --
> the poverty rate is measured based on income that does not include welfare transfers.
> They offer this example:  a household receiving $50,000 in welfare benefits would still be classified as poor if its pre-welfare income fell below the poverty line.
> So, how are poor households today doing?
> 
> Rector and Sheffield offer a few statistics:
> 
> eighty percent (80%)!!! of America's poor households have air conditioning,
> two-thirds (66%)!! have cable or satellite television,
> half (50%) have a personal computer and
> 43% have access to the internet.
> The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This idea that black folks just sit back and collect welfare checks rather than working for a living.
> 
> Fact: There are only about 270,000 black adults in the entire country (out of about 29 million black adults in all) who receive cash assistance (TANF).
> 
> That's about 0.9 percent of all black adults in the U.S
> 
> Second  The idea that black people rely on cash welfare and SNAP (food stamps) for their income, rather than working for a living.
> 
> Fact: Only 5% of overall black family income in the U.S. comes from welfare. The rest is from work (78% for blacks) or various other sources such as retirement, child support/alimony, interest or dividends and pensions.
> 
> Also this the idea that blacks on cash welfare and food stamps (SNAP) don't want to work. They'd rather sit around and do nothing.
> 
> Fact: 54% of black folks receiving TANF (cash) benefits live in families with someone in the labor force; and 60% of black SNAP beneficiaries (and 72% of similar Latinos) live in families with someone in the labor force.
Click to expand...



You wrote "The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:"
BUT The absolute numbers indicate that as a percent of total population this is the FACT:
A) *Blacks in 2008* constituted 37.3 million of the population and *1.2% out of wedlock births!*
B) Whites in 2008 constituted 227.7 million but less then *.3% of the wedlock births*
Now you tell me which group had the largest percent of their population had the largest number of the out of wedlock births???
hmmm... seems the "black and white" facts are BLACKS had in 2008 4 times the number of out of wedlock births in proportion their population!
Historical racial and ethnic demographics of the United States - Wikipedia

Just one of SEVERAL facts your biased "comments" were wrong in totality!


----------



## healthmyths

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) I am part American Indian (larger part then Elizabeth Warren by the way)..
> 
> 
> 
> And what's that meant to mean ? That 5-Dollar Indian ?
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> B) I had a black cousin in the 50s in the midwest....(My grandma when holding Andre said innocently by the way with no prejudice.."I love his little nappy head"!) which would be
> today considered an "insult".
> C) I had a black partner in Texas in the 70s... ate at he and his wife's home got to know his kids.
> D) Had a black boss in Texas and a black woman co-worker who helped ME get a better job.
> E) I hate the term "some of my best friends are black" by whites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is all that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> You're still a white supremacist
> 
> Look. White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, employ black people, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy. A white supremacist would employ black people just as long as whites were in charge of employing
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said are the facts that refute ALL your points in one article written by a black you probably consider an Uncle Tom because he refutes your comments!
> 
> Refute that please because that description of how the Federal support discourages two-parent households and the decreasing number of black two-parent households
> is in direct correlation.  The 2 parent family is penalized.  Hence the father leaves the household!
> Hence this statistic:
> The truth is that black female-headed households were just 18 percent of households in 1950,
> as opposed to about 68 percent today.
> Do you understand?
> Back during those TERRIBLE TERRIBLE days of "WHITE SUPREMACY"  ..... just 18% of black households had ONLY a female head!
> TODAY over 68% have just a female.
> 
> In fact, from 1890 to 1940, the black marriage rate was slightly higher than that of whites.
> Even during slavery, when marriage was forbidden for blacks, most black children lived in biological two-parent families.
> In New York City,  in 1925, 85 percent of black households were two-parent households.
> A study of 1880 family structure in Philadelphia shows that three-quarters of black families were two-parent households."
> Black female head of households number is 68 percent
> By Walter E. Williams is a professor of economics at George Mason University.
> (Oh by the way in the famous words of Obama..."And did I mention he's black?")
> 23 Obama Quotes That Turned Out To Be Broken Promises Or Cold-Hearted Lies
> 
> So why such are black families missing black fathers?
> For example, a single mother with two children who earns $15,000 per year would generally receive around $5,200 per year of food stamp benefits.
> However, if she marries a father with the same earnings level, her food stamps would be cut to zero.
> A single mother receiving benefits from Section 8 or public housing would receive a subsidy worth on average around $11,000 per year if she was not employed, but if she marries a man earning $20,000 per year, these benefits would be cut nearly in half. Both food stamps and housing programs provide very real financial incentives for couples to remain separate and unmarried.
> 
> Overall, the federal government operates over 80 means-tested welfare programs that provide cash, food, housing, medical care, and social services to poor and low-income individuals. Each program contains marriage penalties similar to those described above. Low-income families generally receive benefits from several programs at the same time. The marriage penalties from multiple programs when added together can provide substantial financial disincentives to marriage. For example, if a single mother who earns $20,000 per year marries a man who earns the same amount, the couple will typically lose about $12,000 a year in welfare benefits. In effect, the welfare system makes it economically irrational for most low-income couples to marry.
> 
> The anti-marriage aspect of the welfare state can be illustrated by comparing means-tested welfare with the federal income tax code. For example, under a progressive income tax system with only a single schedule of tax rates indiscriminately covering both single persons and married couples, nearly all individuals would experience an increase in taxes owed when they married and lower taxes if they remain separate or divorce. The current federal income tax system mitigates this anti-marriage effect by having separate tax schedules for singles and married couples.
> 
> By contrast, the means-tested welfare system, in most cases, does not have a separate schedule for married couples. When a low-income mother and father marry, they will generally experience a sharp drop in benefits, and their joint income will fall. The anti-marriage penalty is often most severe among married couples where both parents are employed.
> How Welfare Undermines Marriage and What to Do About It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so we have The War on Poverty which has cost $22 trillion --
> 
> Since the War on Poverty began under President Lyndon Johnson, welfare spending has exploded to sixteen times its original size. In a new report from the Heritage Foundation, Robert Rector and Rachel Sheffield tackle the welfare system, explaining how spending has skyrocketed since the 1960s.
> America has spent more on welfare than defense since 1993.
> The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
> Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.
> 
> It hasn't led to a drop in the poverty rate, which remains close to the same level it was when the War on Poverty began.
> However, Rector and Sheffield point out that it's misleading to think that Americans are not better off today --
> the poverty rate is measured based on income that does not include welfare transfers.
> They offer this example:  a household receiving $50,000 in welfare benefits would still be classified as poor if its pre-welfare income fell below the poverty line.
> So, how are poor households today doing?
> 
> Rector and Sheffield offer a few statistics:
> 
> eighty percent (80%)!!! of America's poor households have air conditioning,
> two-thirds (66%)!! have cable or satellite television,
> half (50%) have a personal computer and
> 43% have access to the internet.
> The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This idea that black folks just sit back and collect welfare checks rather than working for a living.
> 
> Fact: There are only about 270,000 black adults in the entire country (out of about 29 million black adults in all) who receive cash assistance (TANF).
> 
> That's about 0.9 percent of all black adults in the U.S
> 
> Second  The idea that black people rely on cash welfare and SNAP (food stamps) for their income, rather than working for a living.
> 
> Fact: Only 5% of overall black family income in the U.S. comes from welfare. The rest is from work (78% for blacks) or various other sources such as retirement, child support/alimony, interest or dividends and pensions.
> 
> Also this the idea that blacks on cash welfare and food stamps (SNAP) don't want to work. They'd rather sit around and do nothing.
> 
> Fact: 54% of black folks receiving TANF (cash) benefits live in families with someone in the labor force; and 60% of black SNAP beneficiaries (and 72% of similar Latinos) live in families with someone in the labor force.
Click to expand...




According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics( BLS), the unemployment rate for black Americans is the lowest it has been since the year 2000, 17 years ago. 
In November, the national unemployment rate for black Americans, ages 16 and over, was 7.3%.
The last time it was 7.3% was in the year 2000, during the months September, October and November.
Black Unemployment Rate Lowest in 17 Years






During the Bush and Obama years (2001 -2016), the black unemployment rate fluctuated between 7.7% and a high of 16.8%.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can name a bunch of stuff.
> He's ended Net Neutrality
> He's ended our involvement in TPP
> He's directed the Department of Health and Human Services to minimize the financial burden of Obamacare on citizens, states, providers, insurers and others affected by its regulations
> He's removed tons of red-tape reducing the costs of government
> He's overseen an economy that is creating new jobs
> He's created an environment that is causing overseas jobs to return to the U.S. and caused companies to reverse their plans to move to China and Mexico
> He's reduced unemployment for all races across the board
> He's defeated ISIS
> He's massively increase consumer confidence
> He's increased the GDP to over 3%
> Reduced illegal immigration by 70% just by becoming president
> 
> 
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can't talk about white "failure" at all? This is just a racist thread?
Click to expand...


White failure = Multiculturalism
The way dumb Liberals want it.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> what of this is good? And he has NOT increased consumer confidence. He is impoverishing our nation and handing it over to corporations. Why is ending net neutrality good? The stupid bitch didn't "defeat ISIS." Ask your whore where our health care is. Ask your whore if he is even familiar with the Consumer Price Index. Ask your whore why he is making an environmental pigsty out of our country. Ask your whore why the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is being taken off-line.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can't talk about white "failure" at all? This is just a racist thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White failure = Multiculturalism
> The way dumb Liberals want it.
Click to expand...

You actually believe this stuff?


----------



## monkrules

Paul Essien said:


> At least we (Black people) choose serous issues to raise hell over — like police* brutality, poverty* and racism....


Want end 'poverty' Paul? Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job. Save your money. Struggle and save and be responsible — in other words, do the same things every other person has to do in order to improve their lives. There is no secret to it.

If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime and stop whining about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy. If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.

But, overall, Paul, you are  full of shit. Unbelievable.

You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades. Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country. And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.

Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country. 

And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior, and all of the problems blacks have created for themselves. It won’t work, Paul. People are sick of black excuses. And sick of their huge contributions to crime, riots, looting, arson, rape, murder, theft, welfare abuse, fleas and ticks, and general stupidity.

I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure. Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...

The never-ending BLM riots, and other riots that start at the drop of a hat, the mall invasions, endless thievery and murders and rapes, are all figments of the “man’s” imagination. Well, you’re lying, Paul. Just like always.

You’re plain fucking delusional. Take another hit, and enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any whores.
> 
> Personally, I think you are just spewing garbage without any knowledge of what you're saying.
> Oh, and I'm sure any whore who has a degree in Business knows what the CPI is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well ask your Oval Office whore about this:
> Word ban at CDC includes 'vulnerable,' 'fetus,' 'transgender' - CNN
> I understand that you like your "president" whore. A stupid dictatorial pig and you like him. Filth happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about black failure, not yours nor the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we can't talk about white "failure" at all? This is just a racist thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White failure = Multiculturalism
> The way dumb Liberals want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually believe this stuff?
Click to expand...

Black failure is not a question of belief, it is rather an acknowledgement of reality, an amazing grasp of the obvious. Blacks in the US are the most advanced in the world and yet still occupy the lowest rungs of American socieo-economics. It gets worse in other countries which is the reason they risk life and limb to get our of their shit holes to be in American and European shit holes. We have better shit holes I guess.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?
> 
> 2) Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately. And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites. Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy. So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create. And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.
> 
> And just the cost to a city for emergency services, to respond to black on black shootings: hospitalization, medical care, police and fire department response, must be astronomical. White tax payers pay the cost of that, too. And it’s a total waste of money. They should let the dumbfucks die where they fall. They bring nothing worthwhile or positive to society, anyway. Let them rot in the fucking street.
> 
> 2) Fuck you. Don’t tell me who I care about, you don’t know shit about me. I probably know more black people than you do. There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.
> 
> 
> 
> “monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whites for most part do not want to live around black people and whites have a system of white supremacy that can assist them in that desire with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> But white flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors. If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread. Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks. And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations. I KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.  There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the posts from white folks in here like Meathead(Lives in Czech Republic) or SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.
> 
> Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some “Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy” story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll have to ask them about their feelings, I don’t speak for them. But I’m sure they know how to read. And they probably watch the news. And who knows how much personal experience they have dealing directly with black people. So I don’t understand why you even brought them into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know more black people  than someone black. Rap doesn't say any more about what we think than death metal says what whites think. Can someone white here please explain to me what it s about white culture, beliefs and behaviors that makes them think they actually knw more about clacks and black culture than we do? You don't study it. When someone black tries telling you something about black history ,you tell hem that didn't happen and yet we have a white person allowed by some here  to start a troll thread basically  so that whites ca make rude comments about blacks and black culture.
Click to expand...

. Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) And how does black people listening to rap affect white people ?
> 
> 2) Because stop acting like you really care what happens to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Rap, fucked up as it is, does reflect what a lot of blacks think, unfortunately. And it does say a lot about the black thug sub-culture. And if black thugs act out violently based on their negative beliefs about whites, America, etc., of course that’s going to affect whites. Who the fuck do you think has to pay for cleaning up after these imbeciles riot, burn buildings, trash businesses, destroy cars, attack innocent people, etc. It sure as hell isn’t black people paying for any of the shit they destroy. So, all the negative shit blacks do, and they do plenty, affects whites who pay for cleaning up the never-ending messes black rioters and thugs create. And this doesn’t even include any of the huge numbers of black on white crimes commited.
> 
> And just the cost to a city for emergency services, to respond to black on black shootings: hospitalization, medical care, police and fire department response, must be astronomical. White tax payers pay the cost of that, too. And it’s a total waste of money. They should let the dumbfucks die where they fall. They bring nothing worthwhile or positive to society, anyway. Let them rot in the fucking street.
> 
> 2) Fuck you. Don’t tell me who I care about, you don’t know shit about me. I probably know more black people than you do. There are plenty of black people I know who are decent people. But I also know loads of black assholes who go through life doing nothing but causing problems, committing crimes, and never taking responsibility for the destruction they cause. These low-lifes should be held responsible for every single destructive act they ever engage in.
> 
> 
> 
> “monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of white folks do not want to live close to blacks, if it can be avoided. And there are a lot of sound reasons for that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whites for most part do not want to live around black people and whites have a system of white supremacy that can assist them in that desire with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> But white flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors. If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> The fact that most whites prefer not to live around blacks has nothing to do with the bullshit you added about mortgages, etc. That’s not even related to this thread. Most people DO know that blacks (most often) do NOT make good neighbors. And too many make horrible neighbors. I’ve lived next door to blacks. And I’ve lived in several neighborhoods with high black populations. I KNOW blacks do not make good neighbors. I also know many other people who have lived around blacks or next door to them, and not one has a positive thing to say about that experience.  There is NO propaganda involved. The negative stereotypes about blacks not being good neighbors are based on many, many, years of personal experiences on the part of large numbers of people.
> 
> 
> 
> “Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the posts from white folks in here like Meathead(Lives in Czech Republic) or SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) these are white folks who are never around black folks and live in countries with hardly any black people there. But they will come forth with many negative stereotypes about black people in spite of no first-hand day to day experience.
> 
> Now watch SobieskiSavedEurope or Meathead come with some “Had a friend, who got robbed by some black guy” story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll have to ask them about their feelings, I don’t speak for them. But I’m sure they know how to read. And they probably watch the news. And who knows how much personal experience they have dealing directly with black people. So I don’t understand why you even brought them into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know more black people  than someone black. Rap doesn't say any more about what we think than death metal says what whites think. Can someone white here please explain to me what it s about white culture, beliefs and behaviors that makes them think they actually knw more about clacks and black culture than we do? You don't study it. When someone black tries telling you something about black history ,you tell hem that didn't happen and yet we have a white person allowed by some here  to start a troll thread basically  so that whites ca make rude comments about blacks and black culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
Click to expand...


I know all about dead heads and had grateful dead albums back in the day, but unlike monk I would not dare to use that as any example to make claims about an entire race or culture. And that's what whites are doing here. They are running their mouths off about black culture based in their own personal racist beliefs and not on reality. Then when a black person who is part of that culture tries saying it's not that way, then one of you whites try arguing with he black person about their own culture.  I don't know why for  example that you decided to explain this to me instead of going to monk.


----------



## monkrules

beagle9 said:


> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.


Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.

Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.

Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.

I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.

People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.

And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.

The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.


----------



## IM2

monkrules said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.
> 
> Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.
> 
> Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.
> 
> I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.
> 
> People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.
> 
> And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.
> 
> The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.
Click to expand...


And rap is not the only music blacks listen to. Still there are some rap songs that accurately reflect how we blacks feel. Like the rap song named fuck Donald Trump.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.
> 
> Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.
> 
> Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.
> 
> I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.
> 
> People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.
> 
> And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.
> 
> The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rap is not the only music blacks listen to. Still there are some rap songs that accurately reflect how we blacks feel. Like the rap song named fuck Donald Trump.
Click to expand...

. That did get a chuckle out of me I have to admit, but it appears to be a sign of capitulation on your part.. lol.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.
> 
> Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.
> 
> Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.
> 
> I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.
> 
> People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.
> 
> And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.
> 
> The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rap is not the only music blacks listen to. Still there are some rap songs that accurately reflect how we blacks feel. Like the rap song named fuck Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . That did get a chuckle out of me I have to admit, but it appears to be a sign of capitulation on your part.. lol.
Click to expand...


Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.


----------



## MikeK

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


While your observation will undoubtedly be denounced by the delusion-peddlers and excuse-mongering race-pimps, everything you've written in the above commentary is the simple, factual truth.  It is something I've also been observing over the years but haven't gotten around to bringing up as a separate issue, so I'm very pleased that you have.

An outstanding example of Black bias was the unified uproar that finally spawned the _Black Lives Matter_ movement, i.e. the killing of that bullying Black thug, Michael Brown.  Any cause to question the shooting of that assaultive punk was eliminated by the video of Brown's conduct in the store where he strong-armed a clerk while brazenly stealing merchandise, and the evidence of his attempt to disarm the cop who ultimately, and justifiably, shot him to death. 

The fact is killing Michael Brown did the world a favor, because what is known about his character makes it quite clear that he would have harmed a lot of innocent, weaker people had he lived.  But the way Black America has reacted to that event, combined with the rising level of Black-on-White violence, is unmistakable evidence that racial conflict in America is headed for a destructive outcome.


----------



## MikeK

IM2 said:


> Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.


True.  But the reported sales volumes are evidence that a sufficient number of young Blacks listen to this type of _rap_ "music" to be more than adequate cause for concern:

Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
======================================
"Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."

(Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."

(Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."

(Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."

(Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                                 
"A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."

(A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all night long.  I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."

(Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."

(Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."

(What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)


"Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.

(The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."

(Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."

Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.

(Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                             
"Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."

(Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."

(Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."

(Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."

(Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."

(Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."

(Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."

(Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."

(Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                      
"Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."

 (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."

 (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."

(Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                                
"Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."

(Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."

(Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."

(Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."

(2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But the reported sales volumes are evidence that a sufficient number of young Blacks listen to this type of _rap_ "music" to be more than adequate cause for concern:
> 
> Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
> ======================================
> "Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."
> 
> (Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."
> 
> (Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."
> 
> (Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."
> 
> (Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."
> 
> (A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all night long.  I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."
> 
> (Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."
> 
> (Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."
> 
> (What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> "Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.
> 
> (The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."
> 
> (Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."
> 
> Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.
> 
> (Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."
> 
> (Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."
> 
> (Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."
> 
> (Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."
> 
> (Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."
> 
> (Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."
> 
> (Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."
> 
> (Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."
> 
> (Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."
> 
> (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."
> 
> (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."
> 
> (Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."
> 
> (Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."
> 
> (Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."
> 
> (Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."
> 
> (2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
Click to expand...


I'm not concerned about it. If you want to not be concerned end your racism.

As a white man you don't knw shit about our culture. What you are concerned about is in such small numbers that it won't happen. There happen to be back adults that do exist ok? And all those black kids will grow out of their rebellious years just like white kids do. So you're just a misguided racist talking stupid and actually I should charge you for my time.


----------



## IM2

MikeK said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> While your observation will undoubtedly be denounced by the delusion-peddlers and excuse-mongering race-pimps, everything you've written in the above commentary is the simple, factual truth.  It is something I've also been observing over the years but haven't gotten around to bringing up as a separate issue, so I'm very pleased that you have.
> 
> An outstanding example of Black bias was the unified uproar that finally spawned the _Black Lives Matter_ movement, i.e. the killing of that bullying Black thug, Michael Brown.  Any cause to question the shooting of that assaultive punk was eliminated by the video of Brown's conduct in the store where he strong-armed a clerk while brazenly stealing merchandise, and the evidence of his attempt to disarm the cop who ultimately, and justifiably, shot him to death.
> 
> The fact is killing Michael Brown did the world a favor, because what is known about his character makes it quite clear that he would have harmed a lot of innocent, weaker people had he lived.  But the way Black America has reacted to that event, combined with the rising level of Black-on-White violence, is unmistakable evidence that racial conflict in America is headed for a destructive outcome.
Click to expand...


Again, you are a white man and you really know nothing about back culture. The only delusion -peddlers and excuse mongering race pimps are whites like you. Look at what you post.it tells the story. Thee is no rising level of back on white violence hat's a lie and it's all part of your race primping. You don't knw anything about Browns character. There was no evidence of him disarming the cop wen he was murdered. Everything you say here is a lie.


----------



## Paul Essien

).





healthmyths said:


> You wrote "The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:"
> BUT The absolute numbers indicate that as a percent of total population this is the FACT:
> A) *Blacks in 2008* constituted 37.3 million of the population and *1.2% out of wedlock births!*
> B) Whites in 2008 constituted 227.7 million but less then *.3% of the wedlock births*
> Now you tell me which group had the largest percent of their population had the largest number of the out of wedlock births???
> hmmm... seems the "black and white" facts are BLACKS had in 2008 4 times the number of out of wedlock births in proportion their population!
> Historical racial and ethnic demographics of the United States - Wikipedia
> Just one of SEVERAL facts your biased "comments" were wrong in totality!


I'll try and explain more clearly in case you misunderstood
*
The American illegitimacy rate by race* in 2008 (Hispanics separate):

72.3% Blacks
65.8% Natives
52.6% Hispanic
28.7% Whites
16.9% Asians
These are states you look at. These are the stats you base your arguments on. This is where the “Over 70% of Black children are now born out of wedlock!” come from

The data is confusing. So I will try and explain it as clearly as possible.

When guys like you argue that there is an “illegitimacy” crisis in black America and that rising out-of-wedlock birthrates are the real cause of black folks’ problems, you demonstrate an inability to actually understand statistics. 

The fact is, the birth rate for unmarried black women (births per 1000 such women of childbearing age) is _dropping_, not rising. For black teens, the birth rate has fallen by half since 1970 and is now at its lowest point ever, and for black women generally the out-of-wedlock birthrate is down by about a third in that same period of time.

It is true that the percentage of black births that _are_ out-of-wedlock _as a share of all black births_ has risen. OK ? Nearly doubling since 1970, and now stands at just over 72 percent.. OK.?

Both of these things are true: declining birth rates and fertility rates for unmarried black women (i.e., unmarried black women are increasingly being more and more “responsible” in conservative terms, not less), and also a climbing share of out-of-wedlock kids as a share of all black kids born.

The reason for these seemingly contradictory trends can best be explained like this:

Imagine a community of 100,000 people of childbearing age (50,000 men and 50,000 women), where half the men and women are married and half of each are single. Of the 25,000 single women, imagine that 500 had babies this year. This would represent a very small number, and an unmarried birth rate of 20 babies per 1000 women. You could also represent this by saying that only about 2% of single women in this community would have a baby out of wedlock this year, since most women would have only one child per year, and so the 500 babies born likely represent roughly 500 of the 25,000 women too.

But let’s say that that same year, for whatever reason, only 200 of the married women gave birth. In that case, 500 of the 700 babies born, or over 71 percent of all babies born in this community would be out-of-wedlock! 

Oh my God! Send out the cultural police! But note, this result would not in any way reflect the widespread misbehavior of single women and their male companions — after all 98 percent of all unmarried women are not giving birth — but rather, it would reflect the fact that married couples were simply having even fewer kids than single women were.

And in fact, that is what has happened in the U.S. Even though single black women have cut back on how many babies they have while unmarried, married black women have cut back _even further_. So if single black women have reduced their birthrates by a third, but married couples have cut theirs by over half, or even two-thirds (which is the case), then obviously the percentage of births in the black community that are out-of-wedlock will rise.

But guys like you seize upon the latter of these facts while ignoring the context that explains it, is that your argument is first and foremost that black folks need to stop having babies out of wedlock. But the data says they are _already cutting back on that_, and dramatically so. 

And since black single women are already cutting back on childbearing, there is only one other way that that 72 percent number could be brought down. But it is unlikely that ur going to push for it: namely, if black couples started having 5, 6, even 10 kids each, that number (the percentage of black births that are out of wedlock as a percentage of all black births) would be cut in half within a year or so. 

So, since single black women are already behaving increasingly “responsibly” in terms of their childbearing behavior, how about it white man? 

How about white people push for a massive increase in married black womens’ fertility ? 

Maybe pass out fertility drugs so they can have triplets and quads ? Maybe encourage black women to go the “full Dugger family” and have 20? 

That way, the share of out-of-wedlock births in the black community can plummet and everyone can stop talking about shit they don’t understand. Oh, and the black population would also skyrocket, so…

*Yeah, I didn’t think so.
*
Using statistics to “prove” the pathology arguments as wrong. This can become just as spurious as using statistics to prove or invalidate any other black pathology argument. When I see all sorts of statistics manipulated to prove a point (without the usual rigour of a scientific study) I start to read things with a grain of salt, esp. when I know they could be manipulated to prove a different point.


----------



## Paul Essien

monkrules said:


> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...


You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.

*You are blaming black people for white racism*.

White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.

You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.

I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.

Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.


monkrules said:


> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.


The white supremacists control all the jobs


monkrules said:


> Save your money.


The white supremacists control all the money


monkrules said:


> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime


And how does black on black crime affect white people ?


monkrules said:


> and stop whining


To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.

Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.

And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.

Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count


monkrules said:


> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.


You are the one blaming black people for racism.

Let's say I step on your foot.

You remove the foot. Right ?

Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this

I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.



monkrules said:


> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.


The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"

Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.

This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.

.The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.

White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?

But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.

Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.

And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.

Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.

Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.


monkrules said:


> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.


Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.

That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak


monkrules said:


> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.


And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists.

If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.

Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

The police murder those who file complaints against them

Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people

But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.


monkrules said:


> And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.


If I said to you that there was racism in 1892. You'd agree. Right ?

Well more black people were killed in 2016 by the police than they were in 1892

But we don't have a problem.with the Police. Right ?

But - Yes - More black people are killed by black people than by the Police.

True. But guess what ?

*That would have been true 100 years ago.*

But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?

No. So why is it now ?

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""

But that would have been just as true.

The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.







These executions are NOT just a police problem.

Prosecutors
Grand Juries
Judges
Biased Media& DA’s

are ALL complicit

As Malcolm X said







monkrules said:


> Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country.






monkrules said:


> And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,


That is what you doing. It's you the one who is shfiting the blame onto black people.

You are trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think  black people do. At one level it is just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at me but at whites themselves.

White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.

If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!

So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.



monkrules said:


> for the widespread negative black behavior,


You need to look in your own back yard.

White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
But can you also explain these questions about your white people

Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks



monkrules said:


> and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,


So let me get this straight.

So whites are not expected to “take responsibility” for the racism that has skewed the opportunity structure in their favor, historically and still today.

I’ve always found it funny how whites want to view responsibility as a one-way street:

They need to clean up their act, but _we_ don’t need to do anything,

How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that even when we have the same level of education and experience, we still are paid less than white people and more likely to be unable to find a job ?

How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that black men are more likely to have our cars stopped and searched for drugs, even though whites are twice as likely to actually have drugs on them when they’re stopped?

Black and brown poor folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that such institutions have never done much to improve our situation and nothing at all unless it was demanded.

But I see very little self-reflection in the white community. Rarely do u spend time dealing with your own internalized racial biases and which only u have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like u.

.But I'm to believe that ppl like you holding these biases would nonetheless be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow these stereotypes to which you show in this post would play no role in your evaluations of blk ppl in the real world ?


monkrules said:


> And sick of their huge contributions to crime, riots, looting


Looting ? Please.

White people have looted whole continents.

But on another scale I've always noticed that white crime (much like white collar crime, art theft, and cyber crime) is often treated like something “cool” or “edgy”. Italian Mafia is used to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?

Romanticism plays a big part of it. That's the reason why people don't demonize the mafia and white crime. It shows how white crooks are envied for their slyness and intelligence.

Bernie Madoff (He who stole 50 million) was described as a criminal mastermind. I often wonder if Madoff was a black guy named Jerome Jenkins, how long would he have gotten away with it ?

Madoff; one of the biggest criminals ever and yet his doings are seen somehow “victimless” even though he stole billions which means tens of thousands lost their pention funds, money, houses, life savings etc.


monkrules said:


> And sick of their huge contributions to riots








Thanks to social media, many people on Twitter exposed the media bias. Maybe it’s time we actually start talking about the careless behavior of white youth. Perhaps we need to examine white-on-white violence, which should be a part of the mainstream’s lexicon. Until then, whenever I see a gang of young white males coming down the street, I may start walking on the other side for safety reasons.

White kids riot all the time with no negative stank to implicate them collectively afters. Its quite often what some white college kids do. NCAA tourneys, drinking holidays, house parties, break-ins into former NFL player's houses (look it up).

I joked back when the Ferguson protests began after the Mike Brown slaying that some Masters social science student could make a mighty fine thesis just observing their propensity to tear stuff up each and every St. Patrick's Day (Again, Google "St. Patrick's Day riot" and see what I mean).

This is one clear example of how media supports white supremacy through its different treatment of social events. Whites rioting is either benign or explainable: "oh its just young people acting out" after a football game or festival. It happens.

The rare instance of blacks "rioting," and they are rare versus the number of white riots -- but you'd never know that based on media reporting, are presented as unexplainable

Welcome to America where white people can start shit for insignificant reasons and not be seen as a problem while black people can gather peacefully to fight a problem that threatens their very existence and be portrayed as _the_ problem


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Zimbabwe was under colonial rule for decades and is just recently just getting out from under Englands and America's foot on their necks. So internal conflict is expected.
> 
> So the fact that you bring up Zimbabwe is extremely unnerving.
> 
> The black population has been on the brink of starvation there for decades because the white colonial thugs pushed just about all of the blacks (who were the majority of the population) on to about 3 percent of the fertile land.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of seeing people express sympathy for the whites who benefited from an oppressive regeme and trivialize the plight of blacks in that country.
> 
> Most people seem quite smiiten with the romantic notion of the white farmers in Africa who were just trying to make due (let's ignore the part about them staying afloat by standing on the necks of the collective indigenous population).
> 
> The blacks had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> The system of Aparheid shows that blacks have always been treated the worst under white colonial rule. In South Africa and Rhodesia (Zimbabwe), whites were first class citizens, Asians and people of mixed blood were second class citizens, and blacks were third class citizens.
> 
> The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> Furthermore, regarding Africa...... Africa had it's most valuble recource, HUMAM BEINGS, stolen from them. Do that to Japan or china (Or these countries your claming are so great) or any country and see how far behind the rest of the world they will be.
> 
> _Funny that this "Asians are doing really well" thing I keep hearing is never said by Asians themselves._ Why is that ?
> 
> I always question the source. I know you tried to get yourself as many african websites as you could to give the impression that this is not racist or biased but just because it's called zimbabwenation.com or mgafrica.com does not mean that white people are not behind it.
> 
> The themes are African, the aesthetic is African but the ownership is 100% White.
> 
> Economic apartheid gets less press, it appears less evil. Unlike pure apartheid that was a clear evil on global display, economic apartheid continues and generates less concern because people see a Black government.
> 
> Zimbaweans faced generations of generations of lost of vital skill banks. So while Europeans were getting access to qualifications and then acquiring years of experience and special knowledge in nation building sectors, farming etc these opportunities were denied to African people.
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this country and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And now you want to point the finger at generations of people who were damaged and say “why don’t you run your country better ?” As if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> It will take years for this current generation to acquire the experience to become leaders in these fields. And with the de skilled generation dynamic no forced legislation of “Black Empowerment” could reverse the European domination of all key sectors within Zimbabwe.
> 
> Even if the government favors giving loans to African business people but if these people are skill deficient, a lot of wastage and failure will occur, to the cheer of guys like you who believe Africans are incapable of self-governance.
> 
> The balance between business ownership, education and skill experience will determine the pace of true progress. If one of these things is out of balance the fragile process servicing progress will be arrested, because education without job opportunity doesn't create skill experience, education with skill experience limits the ascension of Africans within industry and will forever see them answering to a skilled European boss.
> 
> More Africans in European run companies will not deliver justice. More African presenters on television answering to European writers and executives will fall short of reflecting diversity and restoring justice
> 
> Snatching wealth from people on its own will not fix the problems of economic apartheid in Zimbabwe. However, conditions on the ground must be challenged and changed to restore the imbalance of Apartheid.
> 
> Economic transfer cannot happen by a forced process because it requires as its core sincerely skilled people who are able to operate at an exceptional standard.
> 
> Symbolic handing over of keys of industry will do nothing for the future of Africa.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw how got rid of
> That's what white supremacy means, supreme. That does not mean white people are better.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police murder those who file complaints against them
> 
> Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said to you that there was racism in 1892. You'd agree. Right ?
> 
> Well more black people were killed in 2016 by the police than they were in 1892
> 
> But we don't have a problem.with the Police. Right ?
> 
> But - Yes - More black people are killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These executions are NOT just a police problem.
> 
> Prosecutors
> Grand Juries
> Judges
> Biased Media& DA’s
> 
> are ALL complicit
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you doing. It's you the one who is shfiting the blame onto black people.
> 
> You are trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think  black people do. At one level it is just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at me but at whites themselves.
> 
> White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look in your own back yard.
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let me get this straight.
> 
> So whites are not expected to “take responsibility” for the racism that has skewed the opportunity structure in their favor, historically and still today.
> 
> I’ve always found it funny how whites want to view responsibility as a one-way street:
> 
> _They _need to clean up their act, but _we_ don’t need to do anything,
> 
> Tell me How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that even when we have the same level of education and experience, we still are paid less than white?
> and are more likely to be unable to find a job? How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that black men are twice as likely to have their cars stopped and searched for drugs, even though whites are twice as likely to actually have drugs on them when we’re stopped?
> 
> Black and brown poor folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that such institutions have never done much to improve our situation and nothing at all unless it was demanded.
> 
> But I see very little self-reflection in the white community. Rarely do u spend time dealing with your own internalized racial biases and which only u have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like u.
> 
> .But I'm to believe that ppl like you holding these biases would nonetheless be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow these stereotypes to which you show in this post would play no role in your evaluations of blk ppl in the real world ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sick of their huge contributions to crime, riots, looting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looting ? Please.
> 
> White people have looted whole continents.
> 
> But on another scale I've always noticed that white crime (much like white collar crime, art theft, and cyber crime) is often treated like something “cool” or “edgy”. Italian Mafia is used to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Romanticism plays a big part of it. That's the reason why people don't demonize the mafia and white crime. It shows how white crooks are envied for their slyness and intelligence.
> 
> Bernie Madoff (He who stole 50 million) was described as a criminal mastermind. I often wonder if Madoff was a black guy named Jerome Jenkins, how long would he have gotten away with it ?
> 
> Madoff; one of the biggest criminals ever and yet his doings are seen somehow “victimless” even though he stole billions which means tens of thousands lost their pention funds, money, houses, life savings etc.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sick of their huge contributions to riots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to social media, many people on Twitter exposed the media bias. Maybe it’s time we actually start talking about the careless behavior of white youth. Perhaps we need to examine white-on-white violence, which should be a part of the mainstream’s lexicon. Until then, whenever I see a gang of young white males coming down the street, I may start walking on the other side for safety reasons.
> 
> White kids riot all the time with no negative stank to implicate them collectively afters. Its quite often what some white college kids do. NCAA tourneys, drinking holidays, house parties, break-ins into former NFL player's houses (look it up).
> 
> Hell, I had joked back when the Ferguson protests began after the Brown slaying that some Masters social science student could make a mighty fine thesis just observing their propensity to tear stuff up each and every St. Patrick's Day (Again, Google "St. Patrick's Day riot" and see what I mean).
> 
> This is one clear example of how media supports white supremacy through its different treatment of social events. Whites rioting is either benign or explainable: "oh its just young people acting out" after a football game or festival. It happens.
> 
> The rare instance of blacks "rioting," and they are rare versus the number of white riots -- but you'd never know that based on media reporting, are presented as unexplainable
> 
> Welcome to America where white people can start shit for insignificant reasons and not be seen as a problem while black people can gather peacefully to fight a problem that threatens their very existence and be portrayed as _the_ problem
Click to expand...

We got it. You think black failure is because of racism. Long-winded whining is still whining. Stop whining.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> We got it. You think black failure is because of racism. Long-winded whining is still whining. Stop whining.


We live in a global system of white supremacy and that system dominates all areas of human interactions. Labour. Laws. Economics, Education. Politics. Sex. War and Religion.

So the past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white people the way you do.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got it. You think black failure is because of racism. Long-winded whining is still whining. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a global system of white supremacy and that system dominates all areas of human interactions. Labour. Laws. Economics, Education. Politics. Sex. War and Religion.
> 
> So the past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white people the way you do.
Click to expand...

Black failure is the fault of whites. Blacks good - Whites bad.We got it. A bit tired though.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> .The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police murder those who file complaints against them
> 
> Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said to you that there was racism in 1892. You'd agree. Right ?
> 
> Well more black people were killed in 2016 by the police than they were in 1892
> 
> But we don't have a problem.with the Police. Right ?
> 
> But - Yes - More black people are killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These executions are NOT just a police problem.
> 
> Prosecutors
> Grand Juries
> Judges
> Biased Media& DA’s
> 
> are ALL complicit
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you doing. It's you the one who is shfiting the blame onto black people.
> 
> You are trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think  black people do. At one level it is just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at me but at whites themselves.
> 
> White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look in your own back yard.
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let me get this straight.
> 
> So whites are not expected to “take responsibility” for the racism that has skewed the opportunity structure in their favor, historically and still today.
> 
> I’ve always found it funny how whites want to view responsibility as a one-way street:
> 
> They need to clean up their act, but _we_ don’t need to do anything,
> 
> How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that even when we have the same level of education and experience, we still are paid less than white people and more likely to be unable to find a job ?
> 
> How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that black men are more likely to have our cars stopped and searched for drugs, even though whites are twice as likely to actually have drugs on them when they’re stopped?
> 
> Black and brown poor folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that such institutions have never done much to improve our situation and nothing at all unless it was demanded.
> 
> But I see very little self-reflection in the white community. Rarely do u spend time dealing with your own internalized racial biases and which only u have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like u.
> 
> .But I'm to believe that ppl like you holding these biases would nonetheless be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow these stereotypes to which you show in this post would play no role in your evaluations of blk ppl in the real world ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sick of their huge contributions to crime, riots, looting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looting ? Please.
> 
> White people have looted whole continents.
> 
> But on another scale I've always noticed that white crime (much like white collar crime, art theft, and cyber crime) is often treated like something “cool” or “edgy”. Italian Mafia is used to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Romanticism plays a big part of it. That's the reason why people don't demonize the mafia and white crime. It shows how white crooks are envied for their slyness and intelligence.
> 
> Bernie Madoff (He who stole 50 million) was described as a criminal mastermind. I often wonder if Madoff was a black guy named Jerome Jenkins, how long would he have gotten away with it ?
> 
> Madoff; one of the biggest criminals ever and yet his doings are seen somehow “victimless” even though he stole billions which means tens of thousands lost their pention funds, money, houses, life savings etc.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sick of their huge contributions to riots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to social media, many people on Twitter exposed the media bias. Maybe it’s time we actually start talking about the careless behavior of white youth. Perhaps we need to examine white-on-white violence, which should be a part of the mainstream’s lexicon. Until then, whenever I see a gang of young white males coming down the street, I may start walking on the other side for safety reasons.
> 
> White kids riot all the time with no negative stank to implicate them collectively afters. Its quite often what some white college kids do. NCAA tourneys, drinking holidays, house parties, break-ins into former NFL player's houses (look it up).
> 
> I joked back when the Ferguson protests began after the Mike Brown slaying that some Masters social science student could make a mighty fine thesis just observing their propensity to tear stuff up each and every St. Patrick's Day (Again, Google "St. Patrick's Day riot" and see what I mean).
> 
> This is one clear example of how media supports white supremacy through its different treatment of social events. Whites rioting is either benign or explainable: "oh its just young people acting out" after a football game or festival. It happens.
> 
> The rare instance of blacks "rioting," and they are rare versus the number of white riots -- but you'd never know that based on media reporting, are presented as unexplainable
> 
> Welcome to America where white people can start shit for insignificant reasons and not be seen as a problem while black people can gather peacefully to fight a problem that threatens their very existence and be portrayed as _the_ problem
Click to expand...

So how many more Cosby shows would TV need for you to not consider it racist?

Oprah's channel racist? I AGREE!!!!


----------



## GHook93

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?



When well respected blacks criticize the black community they get call Uncle Tom’s and are dismissed by the black community as racists. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote "The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:"
> BUT The absolute numbers indicate that as a percent of total population this is the FACT:
> A) *Blacks in 2008* constituted 37.3 million of the population and *1.2% out of wedlock births!*
> B) Whites in 2008 constituted 227.7 million but less then *.3% of the wedlock births*
> Now you tell me which group had the largest percent of their population had the largest number of the out of wedlock births???
> hmmm... seems the "black and white" facts are BLACKS had in 2008 4 times the number of out of wedlock births in proportion their population!
> Historical racial and ethnic demographics of the United States - Wikipedia
> Just one of SEVERAL facts your biased "comments" were wrong in totality!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and explain more clearly in case you misunderstood
> *
> The American illegitimacy rate by race* in 2008 (Hispanics separate):
> 
> 72.3% Blacks
> 65.8% Natives
> 52.6% Hispanic
> 28.7% Whites
> 16.9% Asians
> These are states you look at. These are the stats you base your arguments on. This is where the “Over 70% of Black children are now born out of wedlock!” come from
> 
> The data is confusing. So I will try and explain it as clearly as possible.
> 
> When guys like you argue that there is an “illegitimacy” crisis in black America and that rising out-of-wedlock birthrates are the real cause of black folks’ problems, you demonstrate an inability to actually understand statistics.
> 
> The fact is, the birth rate for unmarried black women (births per 1000 such women of childbearing age) is _dropping_, not rising. For black teens, the birth rate has fallen by half since 1970 and is now at its lowest point ever, and for black women generally the out-of-wedlock birthrate is down by about a third in that same period of time.
> 
> It is true that the percentage of black births that _are_ out-of-wedlock _as a share of all black births_ has risen. OK ? Nearly doubling since 1970, and now stands at just over 72 percent.. OK.?
> 
> Both of these things are true: declining birth rates and fertility rates for unmarried black women (i.e., unmarried black women are increasingly being more and more “responsible” in conservative terms, not less), and also a climbing share of out-of-wedlock kids as a share of all black kids born.
> 
> The reason for these seemingly contradictory trends can best be explained like this:
> 
> Imagine a community of 100,000 people of childbearing age (50,000 men and 50,000 women), where half the men and women are married and half of each are single. Of the 25,000 single women, imagine that 500 had babies this year. This would represent a very small number, and an unmarried birth rate of 20 babies per 1000 women. You could also represent this by saying that only about 2% of single women in this community would have a baby out of wedlock this year, since most women would have only one child per year, and so the 500 babies born likely represent roughly 500 of the 25,000 women too.
> 
> But let’s say that that same year, for whatever reason, only 200 of the married women gave birth. In that case, 500 of the 700 babies born, or over 71 percent of all babies born in this community would be out-of-wedlock!
> 
> Oh my God! Send out the cultural police! But note, this result would not in any way reflect the widespread misbehavior of single women and their male companions — after all 98 percent of all unmarried women are not giving birth — but rather, it would reflect the fact that married couples were simply having even fewer kids than single women were.
> 
> And in fact, that is what has happened in the U.S. Even though single black women have cut back on how many babies they have while unmarried, married black women have cut back _even further_. So if single black women have reduced their birthrates by a third, but married couples have cut theirs by over half, or even two-thirds (which is the case), then obviously the percentage of births in the black community that are out-of-wedlock will rise.
> 
> But guys like you seize upon the latter of these facts while ignoring the context that explains it, is that your argument is first and foremost that black folks need to stop having babies out of wedlock. But the data says they are _already cutting back on that_, and dramatically so.
> 
> And since black single women are already cutting back on childbearing, there is only one other way that that 72 percent number could be brought down. But it is unlikely that ur going to push for it: namely, if black couples started having 5, 6, even 10 kids each, that number (the percentage of black births that are out of wedlock as a percentage of all black births) would be cut in half within a year or so.
> 
> So, since single black women are already behaving increasingly “responsibly” in terms of their childbearing behavior, how about it white man?
> 
> How about white people push for a massive increase in married black womens’ fertility ?
> 
> Maybe pass out fertility drugs so they can have triplets and quads ? Maybe encourage black women to go the “full Dugger family” and have 20?
> 
> That way, the share of out-of-wedlock births in the black community can plummet and everyone can stop talking about shit they don’t understand. Oh, and the black population would also skyrocket, so…
> 
> *Yeah, I didn’t think so.
> *
> Using statistics to “prove” the pathology arguments as wrong. This can become just as spurious as using statistics to prove or invalidate any other black pathology argument. When I see all sorts of statistics manipulated to prove a point (without the usual rigour of a scientific study) I start to read things with a grain of salt, esp. when I know they could be manipulated to prove a different point.
Click to expand...


Why do the illegitimacy rates fit 100% with racial IQ in the U.S.A?

The Bell Curve book supported this too.

But, it does make sense, those with higher intellects can plan ahead better, and that includes in their children planning.

Not to deny that there's some smart people with this problem, it just appears to be less common.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> .The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people have looted whole continents.
Click to expand...


Well, it's a little harder for a people without wheels, sea faring vessels, or guns to loot whole continents.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> .The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists.
Click to expand...


Not in Detroit, in Detroit the crime stats are obviously done by Blacks, the police chief of Detroit is Black, also the majority of the Police Force in Detroit is also Black.

Detroit still has off the chart murder rates.

Why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> .The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police murder those who file complaints against them
> 
> Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said to you that there was racism in 1892. You'd agree. Right ?
> 
> Well more black people were killed in 2016 by the police than they were in 1892
> 
> But we don't have a problem.with the Police. Right ?
> 
> But - Yes - More black people are killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These executions are NOT just a police problem.
> 
> Prosecutors
> Grand Juries
> Judges
> Biased Media& DA’s
> 
> are ALL complicit
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what you doing. It's you the one who is shfiting the blame onto black people.
> 
> You are trying to move the argument from what whites do to what you think  black people do. At one level it is just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at me but at whites themselves.
> 
> White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look in your own back yard.
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But on another scale I've always noticed that white crime (much like white collar crime, art theft, and cyber crime) is often treated like something “cool” or “edgy”. Italian Mafia is used to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Romanticism plays a big part of it. That's the reason why people don't demonize the mafia and white crime. It shows how white crooks are envied for their slyness and intelligence.
> 
> Bernie Madoff (He who stole 50 million) was described as a criminal mastermind. I often wonder if Madoff was a black guy named Jerome Jenkins, how long would he have gotten away with it ?
> 
> Madoff; one of the biggest criminals ever and yet his doings are seen somehow “victimless” even though he stole billions which means tens of thousands lost their pention funds, money, houses, life savings etc.
Click to expand...


Black gangsters are glorified / demonized just like Italian Mafia.

Madoff is glorified by how many?

It's mostly just kids who look at criminals as "Cool"
Guess which  race of kids think criminals are even "Cooler"?????? 

Besides, Sicilians, and Ashkenazi Jews aren't real Whites... They only have traces of European DNA. (Aryan - Cro Magnon)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got it. You think black failure is because of racism. Long-winded whining is still whining. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a global system of white supremacy and that system dominates all areas of human interactions. Labour. Laws. Economics, Education. Politics. Sex. War and Religion.
> 
> So the past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white people the way you do.
Click to expand...


You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.

Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.

Why?

Had Mugabe not Monkey'd around, he probably could have held an economy more similar to South Africa, but he failed his objective.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming blaming black people. You are accusing me of doing what you are doing.
> 
> *You are blaming black people for white racism*.
> 
> White racism is always presented as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception, it seems limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> I'm sure my observations seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the money
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to end brutality, do something about black on black crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black on black crime affect white people ?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> and stop whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> about whitey and white privilege and white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one blaming black people for racism.
> 
> Let's say I step on your foot.
> 
> You remove the foot. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. If you have a white supremacist mindset like you and SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak because you'd say this
> 
> I'm not stepping on your foot. How dare you accuse me of that and after all the nice things I have done for you !! You are just imagining it. You people do nothing but blame others and complain. Look at your IQ !! Look at your crime stats !! Look at your out-of wedlock birth !! You just hate white people, that is why you are saying that. Arab traders step on feet, did you know that? It is perfectly natural. But if I am stepping on your foot, then I am truly sorry, but it is not something I would ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these things bother you so much, move to fucking Africa. Then you'll have black privilege, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"
> 
> Blacks had to fight a long civil wars for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> This is what has happened every time that a black nation has sought independence. Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
> 
> .The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.
> 
> White Europeans own controlling interests in many of the natural resources in Africa, and Africans have never seen any of the profits, how much revenue do you think blacks miss out on from the sale of De'Beers apartheid diamonds ?
> 
> But I guess to you, it matters not that, white people who run this continent and others never went into black inhabited countries and played their own form of monopoly.
> 
> Carving up the country in ways that it was never meant to be. Making countries where none existed before. They were ruling over these places subjugating the people all the while sucking out the natural resources then leaving them in a shambles.
> 
> And you act like as if all it takes is to one day say, go free! And *BAM!* Those people are able to catch up in a heartbeat when white European countries have these countries in check in the first place.
> 
> Observe, find you own understanding outside the books, or even other people.
> 
> Calling me radical is the ultimate compliment, cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote a mess. Your statistics are twisted, your deflections are everywhere, and you apparently have not read a newspaper in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine a person is unknowingly eating soup made of human flesh and you point out the fact to them, and prove it to them by fishing a finger out of the bowl. Everyone is going to deny being a knowing cannibal, but many of the people will also accuse you of lieing to them, not because they love eating human flesh but because their psyche won’t allow them to believe what they’ve done and plus so they continue eating soup made out of people on a regular basis, and benefit from eating the soup.
> 
> That's the mindset of the likes of you SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead bgrouse, Taz, Correll, Mudda, healthmyths, abu afak
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime statistics, alone, should convince even someone as delusional as you, that blacks commit MORE crimes percentage-wise than any other group in the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who creates those crime statistics ? The white supremacists.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police murder those who file complaints against them
> 
> Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And black on black crime, especially murder, is monumental compared to anything the police have ever done to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said to you that there was racism in 1892. You'd agree. Right ?
> 
> Well more black people were killed in 2016 by the police than they were in 1892
> 
> But we don't have a problem.with the Police. Right ?
> 
> But - Yes - More black people are killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These executions are NOT just a police problem.
> 
> Prosecutors
> Grand Juries
> Judges
> Biased Media& DA’s
> 
> are ALL complicit
> 
> As Malcolm X said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, your bullshit-filled rant proves only one thing: that I am right. Blacks have huge cultural and values problems. Inner-city, and other black thugs live only to create problems, commit crimes, avoid work, hustle the welfare system, and contribute NOTHING to this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still, YOU want to deflect, and blame whitey for the widespread negative black behavior,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about themselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.
Click to expand...


Having a Polish heritage, I'd strongly disagree that you are treated worse than us.

Polish Americans don't have any benefits, nor protections you people do, despite a good amount of discrimination against us.

Furthermore, minorities can be downright hostile to us as well, seeing us as the Whitey who owes them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only answered your earlier post because I’ve seen over the past many months that you post the same rationalizations over and over again. Always blaming whitey, white supremacy, white privilege, everything and everyone else for black failure.
> Blaming everyone else, that is, except blacks. In your mind (only) blacks are innocent little victims, they have never done anything wrong. They deserve to be coddled forever. “It’s whitey’s duty”. Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to end poverty? Yeah? Well get a fucking job. Keep the job. Do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs
Click to expand...


How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?

A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.

Why do these "White supremacists" hire non-Whites over Whites all the frigging time?

Illegal Mexicans imported, for low end jobs, Indian legals imported, for high end jobs,  jobs exported to China, just to fill the whims of White Supremacists?

I call big time BS.

More like they are Greedy Capitalist Supremacists. LOL


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why do the illegitimacy rates fit 100% with racial IQ in the U.S.A?


Because we live under a global system of white supremacy and in order to justify that system then the white supremacists are going to try and create scientific rationale to explain that system and if what you say is true. Then how do you explain the fact that that Iceland has the highest out of wedlocks births. Does not get more whiter than Iceland....right ?







SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Bell Curve book supported this too.


That's like saying Ronald McDonald supported the idea that Vegetarians suck. What the fk do you expect them to say ?

*They're white supremacists.*

By the way I've read the whole book.

The crucial factor of the book is race. Even though they try to keep a credible appearance by somewhat admitting its arbitrary character they assume the reader to take the US concept of race as a universal given.

*That’s how they can continue being vague about it throughout the book.*

How are we to classify a person whose parents hail from Panama but whose ancestry is predominantly African? Is he a Latino? A black?

They wrote a book whose central point is the classification of humans by intelligence and allegedly significant IQ differences between races. They assume an innate genetic component in both race and IQ (without ever addressing it's lack of scientific proof!) but themselves fail to deliver a universal definition of the groupings they write about.

They're not stupid.

They know very well that the classifications they assume as given are not repeatable and applicable everywhere in the world.

The last chapter is the main piece were they basically suggests that we might as well stop making progress in further finding the true factors for all sorts of inequalities, injustice, conflicts, social problems and accept them as a natural law.

The chapter suggests that the authors have found the ultimate explanation of everything and any other research can halt now. But then, at the same time, they take a nostalgic look backwards to philosophies of long gone centuries where the unwashed masses of dumb sheep are at the mercy of an elite.

An elite who alone have the power to choose when they are generous and when they are punitive. Although the authors are trying so hard....so, so hard to be subtle and preserve the appearance of being unbiased all the way through.

The last chapter is where they show their true colours and the true purpose of the book.

Finally, if in an allegedly scientific context authors go through the effort of making apologetic statements and/or adding praising reviews, they annihilate their own credibility.

In no serious scientific publication will you find something like “_So many non-believers were trying to discredit our work because they just don’t understand our “novelty ideas_”


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, it does make sense, those with higher intellects can plan ahead better, and that includes in their children planning.


Once again. Look at the vagueness. When you say "Those"...who do you refer to ? What do you mean when you say "Higher intellects" ?

The Unabomber was a certified genius. He would've probably would score highly on just about any standardized test you chose to give them. And what of it ?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not to deny that there's some smart people with this problem, it just appears to be less common.


What do you mean by smart person ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the illegitimacy rates fit 100% with racial IQ in the U.S.A?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live under a global system of white supremacy and in order to justify that system then the white supremacists are going to try and create scientific rationale to explain that system and if what you say is true. Then how do you explain the fact that that Iceland has the highest out of wedlocks births. Does not get more whiter than Iceland....right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bell Curve book supported this too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's like saying Ronald McDonald supported the idea that Vegetarians suck. What the fk do you expect them to say ?
> 
> *They're white supremacists.*
> 
> By the way I've read the whole book.
> 
> The crucial factor of the book is race. Even though they try to keep a credible appearance by somewhat admitting its arbitrary character they assume the reader to take the US concept of race as a universal given.
> 
> *That’s how they can continue being vague about it throughout the book.*
> 
> How are we to classify a person whose parents hail from Panama but whose ancestry is predominantly African? Is he a Latino? A black?
> 
> They wrote a book whose central point is the classification of humans by intelligence and allegedly significant IQ differences between races. They assume an innate genetic component in both race and IQ (without ever addressing it's lack of scientific proof!) but themselves fail to deliver a universal definition of the groupings they write about.
> 
> They're not stupid.
> 
> They know very well that the classifications they assume as given are not repeatable and applicable everywhere in the world.
> 
> The last chapter is the main piece were they basically suggests that we might as well stop making progress in further finding the true factors for all sorts of inequalities, injustice, conflicts, social problems and accept them as a natural law.
> 
> The chapter suggests that the authors have found the ultimate explanation of everything and any other research can halt now. But then, at the same time, they take a nostalgic look backwards to philosophies of long gone centuries where the unwashed masses of dumb sheep are at the mercy of an elite.
> 
> An elite who alone have the power to choose when they are generous and when they are punitive. Although the authors are trying so hard....so, so hard to be subtle and preserve the appearance of being unbiased all the way through.
> 
> The last chapter is where they show their true colours and the true purpose of the book.
> 
> Finally, if in an allegedly scientific context authors go through the effort of making apologetic statements and/or adding praising reviews, they annihilate their own credibility.
> 
> In no serious scientific publication will you find something like “_So many non-believers were trying to discredit our work because they just don’t understand our “novelty ideas_”
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, it does make sense, those with higher intellects can plan ahead better, and that includes in their children planning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. Look at the vagueness. When you say "Those"...who do you refer to ? What do you mean when you say "Higher intellects" ?
> 
> The Unabomber was a certified genius and serial killer he would've probably would score highly on just about any standardized test you chose to give them. And what of it ?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to deny that there's some smart people with this problem, it just appears to be less common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by smart person ?
Click to expand...


Liberalism definitely brings forward out of wedlock births, Iceland's very Liberal.

White Supremacist scientists?
Most of them today say race doesn't exist, 
a 'clear fallacy to protect their beloved darker ones.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?


OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.


Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen






And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford






Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.


I am proof.

And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.

I believe racism exists.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?


No white person is African.

Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.

If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.

Let’s go back in time here

In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.

However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.

By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.

Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.

What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.

Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.

The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.

There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.

*1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *

Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.

..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is

*2) Mineral Wealth*

UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. 

Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. 

Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. 

Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.


----------



## IM2

Watch out Essen, your spreading that radicalized black shit again.

These guys can't or don't want to see the policy implications that come from racism. They are just stupid enough to think that racism is just calking someone a racial slur and so how could blacks blame their plight on whites calling them names.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
Click to expand...


1.) You picked 2 half Jews.

2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.

2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI

3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.

In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
Click to expand...



I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.

But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.

The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.

So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
Click to expand...


Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
Click to expand...


So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.

You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.
Click to expand...


I just posted data proving a Jew is more likely than  Blacks, or Muslims to be a victim of a hate crime.

Why is that?

What else? Harrison Ford, and Scarlett Johansson are both only half Jewish.

My grand-parents were very anti-Jewish, my Grandmother used to always talk about nervey Jews this,  pushy Jew that, greedy Jew this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.
> 
> You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.
Click to expand...


I'd actually support extending Native American nations  within the U.S.A to protect them, and Whites from the multiculturalism promoting both of our extinctions.

What about you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

At least 50 million non-Whites have flooded White Nations in the past 50 years.

Somehow Blacks think this is the actions of White Supremacists?

WTF?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted data proving a Jew is more likely than  Blacks, or Muslims to be a victim of a hate crime.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> What else? Harrison Ford, and Scarlett Johansson are both only half Jewish.
> 
> My grand-parents were very anti-Jewish, my Grandmother used to always talk about nervey Jews this,  pushy Jew that, greedy Jew this.
Click to expand...


They aren't. Try looking at the real FBI stats for hate crimes. Because when you do this you will see that the majority of hate crimes were done by race.

4.,216 people were victims of racial hate crimes with 52 percent if them, or 2192 blacks were victims of hate crimes. As fior religion there was 1,402 victims total.  52 percent if them or 729 were Jewish. That's from the  FBI 2015 UCR

Victims


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.
> 
> You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd actually support extending Native American nations  within the U.S.A to protect them, and Whites from the multiculturalism promoting both of our extinctions.
> 
> What about you?
Click to expand...


There is gong to be no white extinction. Native American nations already exist here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Every U.S President must be a White Supremacist.

Lyndon Johnson's Civil Rights, and Affirmative Action = White Supremacist.

Nixon's Minority Business Development Agency = White Supremacist.

Reagan's Amnesty of over a million illegal Mexicans = White Supremacist.

H.W Bush's signing of the Diversity Visa = White Supremacist.

Clinton signing of the Trafficking Victims Protection act of 2000 signed by Clinton to allow illegal minors to stay = White Supremacist.

W Bush having the largest number of illegal Hispanics flood the country = White Supremacist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure the White supremacists control the jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A part from a sizable amount of those controlling the jobs being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted data proving a Jew is more likely than  Blacks, or Muslims to be a victim of a hate crime.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> What else? Harrison Ford, and Scarlett Johansson are both only half Jewish.
> 
> My grand-parents were very anti-Jewish, my Grandmother used to always talk about nervey Jews this,  pushy Jew that, greedy Jew this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't. Try looking at the real FBI stats for hate crimes. Because when you do this you will see that the majority of hate crimes were done by race.
> 
> 4.,216 people were victims of racial hate crimes with 52 percent if them, or 2192 blacks were victims of hate crimes. As fior religion there was 1,402 victims total.  52 percent if them or 729 were Jewish. That's from the  FBI 2015 UCR
> 
> Victims
Click to expand...


As usual you don't grasp proportions.

There's far more Blacks in the U.S.A, than Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can''t prove there's a global system of White supremacy, much less prove that this is making Africans fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhodesia was the top of Africa economically, Mugabe turned it into Zimbabwe, kicked out White farmers, and long behold it became the worst economically in Africa.
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.
> 
> You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd actually support extending Native American nations  within the U.S.A to protect them, and Whites from the multiculturalism promoting both of our extinctions.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is gong to be no white extinction. Native American nations already exist here.
Click to expand...


Whites could very well go extinct, if these patterns continue.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.


Jews are white and if they weren't then how come so many of them can change there names to sound white and can easily fit into white society

Woody Allen = Allen Stewart Konigsberg
Jon Stewart = Jonathan Stuart Leibowitz
Gene Wilder -= Jerome Silberman
Kirk Douglas =  Issur Danielovitch 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI


Now your using stats from the FBI ? 

The FBI who wrote an anonymous letter to MLK encouraging him to kill himself ?
The FBI whose former leader J Edgar Hoover was a well known cross dressing gay man who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents.
The FBI who just admitted that they have been given out false information for decades which led to the imprisonment of thousands of black people.

And that's you're source ?

When I talk whiteness. I'm not really bothered about genetics. I'm discussing race as a social category. 

So Jews are white in this society (and around the world) because to most anyone with whom they would interact, 

*They will appear white*. 

Employers, loan officers, police, teachers and average everyday people on the street would look at Jewish person like (I dunno) let's say Sarah Jessica Parker. 





She's Jewish and she's white and she's gone throughout her life been treated as a white women. She has reaped the benefits of presumed whiteness (the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence) 

None of which black people can assume others will presume about _us_ 

Whiteness is given by the society based on what people presume you to be. And that presumption has nothing to do with genotype (since people cannot know your DNA just by looking at you) but everything to do with phenotype, which is to say the way certain genes are expressed outwardly, as with skin pigmentation, and a handful of other characteristics, which are controlled by about six genes out of 30,000 in the overall human genome. 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.


Your grandparents living in Poland did not know hardly any black people.

But speaking of Grandparents. My Grandparents fought in WW2. And on some ships they had German POW's. But even though German's were their enemy. They were still allowed to eat in the same mess hall as the white US soldiers and other white soldiers but the black soldiers (who were on there same side) were not.

Sure white people will fight with each other all the time. Your own Polish were shat on by the Germans but whites forget all their difference and come together when it comes to praticing white supremacy.

Getting whites to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of black people, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are routinely viewed as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whites could very well go extinct, if these patterns continue.


And here we have the root of white racism. White genetic survival.

Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.

You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity

You're right whiteness is recessive and some whites fear that integration and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race. Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy” and its subsystems of racism and segregation to prevent this from happening. 

White folks are the real numerical minority in the world. 

*Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*

Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every U.S President must be a White Supremacist.
> 
> Lyndon Johnson's Civil Rights, and Affirmative Action = White Supremacist.
> 
> Nixon's Minority Business Development Agency = White Supremacist.
> 
> Reagan's Amnesty of over a million illegal Mexicans = White Supremacist.
> 
> H.W Bush's signing of the Diversity Visa = White Supremacist.
> 
> Clinton signing of the Trafficking Victims Protection act of 2000 signed by Clinton to allow illegal minors to stay = White Supremacist.
> 
> W Bush having the largest number of illegal Hispanics flood the country = White Supremacist.


Yes. and they are all white supremacists.

I didn't say that all white people hate black people.

There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems and yet managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.

White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.

Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Floor is yours. Point out any job sector that black people controls. All jobs in the USA are controlled by the white supremacists and run for white people in the main.
> Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlett Johannssen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black guy Jew...Harrison Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are seen as whites, accepted as part of the grand schema of European civilization; viewed as intelligent, hard-working and successful, unlike black people of color who are still typified as lazy, unintelligent, prone to crime. And the Jews sure as hell know how to get board team white supremacy with how they're hating on the black Jews in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted data proving a Jew is more likely than  Blacks, or Muslims to be a victim of a hate crime.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> What else? Harrison Ford, and Scarlett Johansson are both only half Jewish.
> 
> My grand-parents were very anti-Jewish, my Grandmother used to always talk about nervey Jews this,  pushy Jew that, greedy Jew this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't. Try looking at the real FBI stats for hate crimes. Because when you do this you will see that the majority of hate crimes were done by race.
> 
> 4.,216 people were victims of racial hate crimes with 52 percent if them, or 2192 blacks were victims of hate crimes. As fior religion there was 1,402 victims total.  52 percent if them or 729 were Jewish. That's from the  FBI 2015 UCR
> 
> Victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual you don't grasp proportions.
> 
> There's far more Blacks in the U.S.A, than Jews.
Click to expand...


I grasp proportions very well . But to keep arguing using proportions is bullshit. You argue proportions only until the totals show what you want hen you don't use them. I argue using totals and that's the way its going to be. 3 times more blacks were victims if hate crimes than Jews and that's the way it is, So deal with it.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proof.
> 
> And so are the millions of black people the world over. If you still fail to understand that then there is no point for you.
> 
> I believe racism exists.
> No white person is African.
> 
> Robert Mugabe was right to declare war against the white farmers.
> 
> If someone comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what is in your home to build his empire. I don't think they can complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> Let’s go back in time here
> 
> In the early 1900s, African agriculture competed head to head with white settler farmers for the market of the growing towns and mining centres in the country. Africans taught the Europeans farming.
> 
> However, in 1915, whites stole (By force) more of the high potential land and initiated a new form of taxation to suppress the indigenous competition.
> 
> By the 1930s, the state moved more Africans to the non-fertile communal lands. The result of this was that the Africans who had wedged such competition against the white settlers were rendered idle, and forced to work as labourers to the white farmers.
> 
> Zimbabwe gained independence in 1980. Part of the talks leading up to independence included the Lancaster House Agreement, which provided that from 1980 to 1990, a fund provided by Britain would be used to buy land from those white settlers who could not, in effect, stand being ruled by black Zimbabweans.
> 
> What the agreement actually did was protect white farm owners from redistribution of their land. Britain never had any intention to let go of the farmland. The commercial farms were a reliable source of raw material for British factories; profits from commercial farming were repatriated to motherland; and so were the profits from white-owned industries set up by proceeds from commercial farming.
> 
> Not surprisingly, in the years following Independence, Britain released the money to the Zimbabwean government in dribs and drabs. As a result, not much land redistribution was done; and the situation was not helped by white farmers who were setting ridiculously high prices for their farms, and invariably offered barren, infertile and disused farms.
> 
> The Mugabe government put the economic and social interests of the majority African population of Zimbabwe ahead of the interests of others. This government clearly stands out as a Black man's Government.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe is so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism.
> 
> Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP.
> 
> Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies went against their interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it.
> 
> Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.
> 
> You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd actually support extending Native American nations  within the U.S.A to protect them, and Whites from the multiculturalism promoting both of our extinctions.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is gong to be no white extinction. Native American nations already exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites could very well go extinct, if these patterns continue.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as white genocide or the possibility of white extinction.

You are posting lunacy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

a year old thread.


did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?


----------



## IM2

Two Thumbs said:


> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?



Do any of the white potters admit they do the same things or worse?


----------



## Two Thumbs

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the white potters admit they do the same things or worse?
Click to expand...

So no, none of you had the courage to tell us why you do something so fucking stewpud.


good day


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.


What is the expectation that blacks will change away from black racism against whites (ex. Affirmative Action) ?


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no murders or black people in CZ. That's Chicago you're thinking of, or St. Louis, or NO, or Baltimore, or pretty much anywhere with lots of  blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Silence. You clown.
> 
> White people down there (Czech Repub) have been killing each other for decades, What was it ? The "_Velvet Divorce_" or the "_Kosovo war_" or who ever the fk was killing each other down there.
> 
> You split into you're own separate states (Slovakia, Slovenia).because you could not stand other white people.
> 
> And you're up here worrying about black people thousand's of miles away (lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That really makes no sense.
> First of all you say "White People" have been killing each other for decades......as if that's an excuse for drug dealers and gang members killing each other over turf or because somebody hurt their pride. It's one thing to us deadly violence because a country is invading it's neighbors. Yet another when some motherfucker called you a bitch. Wars start because one country sees that somebody has something they want and instead of trading with them they want to just take it. This isn't just White People that do this.
> 
> Try to keep it in perspective.
Click to expand...


Whites have been killing each other for drugs and they have organized crime gangsters who kill each other route routinely. They kill each other because one called the other one a bitch also. Stop trying to make excuses for poor white behavior


----------



## IM2

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the white potters admit they do the same things or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no, none of you had the courage to tell us why you do something so fucking stewpud.
> 
> 
> good day
Click to expand...


No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the expectation that blacks will change away from black racism against whites (ex. Affirmative Action) ?
Click to expand...


There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the idea is a pretty worn out stereotype, black parents dont like their kids listening to rap music, just as much as white parents do.
> 
> What i would suggest is read some books by black authors and watch a few black movies if you want to learn about black people (assuming there are no black people where you live) rather than asking a mostly white internet forum
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like this black movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eagerly await the video where you get your ass handed to you a cop in fear for his safety.
Click to expand...


You'll be waiting for the rest of your life.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
Click to expand...


Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.


----------



## healthmyths

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote "The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:"
> BUT The absolute numbers indicate that as a percent of total population this is the FACT:
> A) *Blacks in 2008* constituted 37.3 million of the population and *1.2% out of wedlock births!*
> B) Whites in 2008 constituted 227.7 million but less then *.3% of the wedlock births*
> Now you tell me which group had the largest percent of their population had the largest number of the out of wedlock births???
> hmmm... seems the "black and white" facts are BLACKS had in 2008 4 times the number of out of wedlock births in proportion their population!
> Historical racial and ethnic demographics of the United States - Wikipedia
> Just one of SEVERAL facts your biased "comments" were wrong in totality!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and explain more clearly in case you misunderstood
> *
> The American illegitimacy rate by race* in 2008 (Hispanics separate):
> 
> 72.3% Blacks
> 65.8% Natives
> 52.6% Hispanic
> 28.7% Whites
> 16.9% Asians
> These are states you look at. These are the stats you base your arguments on. This is where the “Over 70% of Black children are now born out of wedlock!” come from
> 
> The data is confusing. So I will try and explain it as clearly as possible.
> 
> When guys like you argue that there is an “illegitimacy” crisis in black America and that rising out-of-wedlock birthrates are the real cause of black folks’ problems, you demonstrate an inability to actually understand statistics.
> 
> The fact is, the birth rate for unmarried black women (births per 1000 such women of childbearing age) is _dropping_, not rising. For black teens, the birth rate has fallen by half since 1970 and is now at its lowest point ever, and for black women generally the out-of-wedlock birthrate is down by about a third in that same period of time.
> 
> It is true that the percentage of black births that _are_ out-of-wedlock _as a share of all black births_ has risen. OK ? Nearly doubling since 1970, and now stands at just over 72 percent.. OK.?
> 
> Both of these things are true: declining birth rates and fertility rates for unmarried black women (i.e., unmarried black women are increasingly being more and more “responsible” in conservative terms, not less), and also a climbing share of out-of-wedlock kids as a share of all black kids born.
> 
> The reason for these seemingly contradictory trends can best be explained like this:
> 
> Imagine a community of 100,000 people of childbearing age (50,000 men and 50,000 women), where half the men and women are married and half of each are single. Of the 25,000 single women, imagine that 500 had babies this year. This would represent a very small number, and an unmarried birth rate of 20 babies per 1000 women. You could also represent this by saying that only about 2% of single women in this community would have a baby out of wedlock this year, since most women would have only one child per year, and so the 500 babies born likely represent roughly 500 of the 25,000 women too.
> 
> But let’s say that that same year, for whatever reason, only 200 of the married women gave birth. In that case, 500 of the 700 babies born, or over 71 percent of all babies born in this community would be out-of-wedlock!
> 
> Oh my God! Send out the cultural police! But note, this result would not in any way reflect the widespread misbehavior of single women and their male companions — after all 98 percent of all unmarried women are not giving birth — but rather, it would reflect the fact that married couples were simply having even fewer kids than single women were.
> 
> And in fact, that is what has happened in the U.S. Even though single black women have cut back on how many babies they have while unmarried, married black women have cut back _even further_. So if single black women have reduced their birthrates by a third, but married couples have cut theirs by over half, or even two-thirds (which is the case), then obviously the percentage of births in the black community that are out-of-wedlock will rise.
> 
> But guys like you seize upon the latter of these facts while ignoring the context that explains it, is that your argument is first and foremost that black folks need to stop having babies out of wedlock. But the data says they are _already cutting back on that_, and dramatically so.
> 
> And since black single women are already cutting back on childbearing, there is only one other way that that 72 percent number could be brought down. But it is unlikely that ur going to push for it: namely, if black couples started having 5, 6, even 10 kids each, that number (the percentage of black births that are out of wedlock as a percentage of all black births) would be cut in half within a year or so.
> 
> So, since single black women are already behaving increasingly “responsibly” in terms of their childbearing behavior, how about it white man?
> 
> How about white people push for a massive increase in married black womens’ fertility ?
> 
> Maybe pass out fertility drugs so they can have triplets and quads ? Maybe encourage black women to go the “full Dugger family” and have 20?
> 
> That way, the share of out-of-wedlock births in the black community can plummet and everyone can stop talking about shit they don’t understand. Oh, and the black population would also skyrocket, so…
> 
> *Yeah, I didn’t think so.
> *
> Using statistics to “prove” the pathology arguments as wrong. This can become just as spurious as using statistics to prove or invalidate any other black pathology argument. When I see all sorts of statistics manipulated to prove a point (without the usual rigour of a scientific study) I start to read things with a grain of salt, esp. when I know they could be manipulated to prove a different point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the illegitimacy rates fit 100% with racial IQ in the U.S.A?
> 
> The Bell Curve book supported this too.
> 
> But, it does make sense, those with higher intellects can plan ahead better, and that includes in their children planning.
> 
> Not to deny that there's some smart people with this problem, it just appears to be less common.
Click to expand...



WAIT a minute!  We have to take into account something that the black community won't admit and much of the white community doesn't comprehend.
*Sociobiology* is a field of biology that aims to examine and explain social behavior in terms of evolution. It draws from disciplines including ethology, anthropology, evolution, zoology, archaeology, and population genetics. Within the study of human societies, sociobiology is closely allied to Darwinian anthropology, human behavioral ecology and evolutionary psychology.Sociobiology - Wikipedia

The premise regarding black IQ using Sociobiology as such.
*Blacks as a demographic DO have a lower IQ.*
FACT:African Americans score lower than European Americans on vocabulary, reading, and math tests, as well as on tests that claim to measure scholastic aptitude and intelligence. The gap appears before children enter kindergarten and it persists into adulthood. It has narrowed since 1970, but the typical American black still scores below *75 percent of American whites on almost every standardized test. *This statistic does not imply, of course, that all blacks score below all whites. There is a lot of overlap between the two groups. Nonetheless, the test score gap is large enough to have significant social and economic consequences.
The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done

Now from the sociobiological position WHY that is so is because one has to simply think like a white slave owner at that time in history.
What kind of slave would you want?
A) Strong and healthy.
B) Dumb and little if any self-esteem.

Why is obvious.  So considering the objective, what kind of breeding would a white slave owner want to see happen?
Again pretty obvious.
Consequently while most Blacks will find this offensive and most Whites won't agree it is a fact.

So "whose" fault?  Yes it was the "white slave" owner that breed his slaves but why then should the rest of the white community be responsible?
Well unknowingly WE have assumed the "reparations" that some Blacks have been pushing for...i.e. in this regard:

The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.
The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion

Total government spending on welfare annually (not including food stamps or unemployment)
Percent of recipients who are white 38.8 % 
Percent of recipients who are black 39.8 %  Even though they constitute less then 13% of the population.
http://www.statisticbrain.com/welfare-statistics/

In conclusion then... White America HAS been paying back blacks for their lack of IQ CAUSED by the objective of breeding Dumb,Strong blacks.
Blacks have succeeded in getting reparations in that with 39% blacks getting welfare, they only constitute 13% of the population!


----------



## IM2

healthmyths said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote "The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:"
> BUT The absolute numbers indicate that as a percent of total population this is the FACT:
> A) *Blacks in 2008* constituted 37.3 million of the population and *1.2% out of wedlock births!*
> B) Whites in 2008 constituted 227.7 million but less then *.3% of the wedlock births*
> Now you tell me which group had the largest percent of their population had the largest number of the out of wedlock births???
> hmmm... seems the "black and white" facts are BLACKS had in 2008 4 times the number of out of wedlock births in proportion their population!
> Historical racial and ethnic demographics of the United States - Wikipedia
> Just one of SEVERAL facts your biased "comments" were wrong in totality!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and explain more clearly in case you misunderstood
> *
> The American illegitimacy rate by race* in 2008 (Hispanics separate):
> 
> 72.3% Blacks
> 65.8% Natives
> 52.6% Hispanic
> 28.7% Whites
> 16.9% Asians
> These are states you look at. These are the stats you base your arguments on. This is where the “Over 70% of Black children are now born out of wedlock!” come from
> 
> The data is confusing. So I will try and explain it as clearly as possible.
> 
> When guys like you argue that there is an “illegitimacy” crisis in black America and that rising out-of-wedlock birthrates are the real cause of black folks’ problems, you demonstrate an inability to actually understand statistics.
> 
> The fact is, the birth rate for unmarried black women (births per 1000 such women of childbearing age) is _dropping_, not rising. For black teens, the birth rate has fallen by half since 1970 and is now at its lowest point ever, and for black women generally the out-of-wedlock birthrate is down by about a third in that same period of time.
> 
> It is true that the percentage of black births that _are_ out-of-wedlock _as a share of all black births_ has risen. OK ? Nearly doubling since 1970, and now stands at just over 72 percent.. OK.?
> 
> Both of these things are true: declining birth rates and fertility rates for unmarried black women (i.e., unmarried black women are increasingly being more and more “responsible” in conservative terms, not less), and also a climbing share of out-of-wedlock kids as a share of all black kids born.
> 
> The reason for these seemingly contradictory trends can best be explained like this:
> 
> Imagine a community of 100,000 people of childbearing age (50,000 men and 50,000 women), where half the men and women are married and half of each are single. Of the 25,000 single women, imagine that 500 had babies this year. This would represent a very small number, and an unmarried birth rate of 20 babies per 1000 women. You could also represent this by saying that only about 2% of single women in this community would have a baby out of wedlock this year, since most women would have only one child per year, and so the 500 babies born likely represent roughly 500 of the 25,000 women too.
> 
> But let’s say that that same year, for whatever reason, only 200 of the married women gave birth. In that case, 500 of the 700 babies born, or over 71 percent of all babies born in this community would be out-of-wedlock!
> 
> Oh my God! Send out the cultural police! But note, this result would not in any way reflect the widespread misbehavior of single women and their male companions — after all 98 percent of all unmarried women are not giving birth — but rather, it would reflect the fact that married couples were simply having even fewer kids than single women were.
> 
> And in fact, that is what has happened in the U.S. Even though single black women have cut back on how many babies they have while unmarried, married black women have cut back _even further_. So if single black women have reduced their birthrates by a third, but married couples have cut theirs by over half, or even two-thirds (which is the case), then obviously the percentage of births in the black community that are out-of-wedlock will rise.
> 
> But guys like you seize upon the latter of these facts while ignoring the context that explains it, is that your argument is first and foremost that black folks need to stop having babies out of wedlock. But the data says they are _already cutting back on that_, and dramatically so.
> 
> And since black single women are already cutting back on childbearing, there is only one other way that that 72 percent number could be brought down. But it is unlikely that ur going to push for it: namely, if black couples started having 5, 6, even 10 kids each, that number (the percentage of black births that are out of wedlock as a percentage of all black births) would be cut in half within a year or so.
> 
> So, since single black women are already behaving increasingly “responsibly” in terms of their childbearing behavior, how about it white man?
> 
> How about white people push for a massive increase in married black womens’ fertility ?
> 
> Maybe pass out fertility drugs so they can have triplets and quads ? Maybe encourage black women to go the “full Dugger family” and have 20?
> 
> That way, the share of out-of-wedlock births in the black community can plummet and everyone can stop talking about shit they don’t understand. Oh, and the black population would also skyrocket, so…
> 
> *Yeah, I didn’t think so.
> *
> Using statistics to “prove” the pathology arguments as wrong. This can become just as spurious as using statistics to prove or invalidate any other black pathology argument. When I see all sorts of statistics manipulated to prove a point (without the usual rigour of a scientific study) I start to read things with a grain of salt, esp. when I know they could be manipulated to prove a different point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do the illegitimacy rates fit 100% with racial IQ in the U.S.A?
> 
> The Bell Curve book supported this too.
> 
> But, it does make sense, those with higher intellects can plan ahead better, and that includes in their children planning.
> 
> Not to deny that there's some smart people with this problem, it just appears to be less common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT a minute!  We have to take into account something that the black community won't admit and much of the white community doesn't comprehend.
> *Sociobiology* is a field of biology that aims to examine and explain social behavior in terms of evolution. It draws from disciplines including ethology, anthropology, evolution, zoology, archaeology, and population genetics. Within the study of human societies, sociobiology is closely allied to Darwinian anthropology, human behavioral ecology and evolutionary psychology.Sociobiology - Wikipedia
> 
> The premise regarding black IQ using Sociobiology as such.
> *Blacks as a demographic DO have a lower IQ.*
> FACT:African Americans score lower than European Americans on vocabulary, reading, and math tests, as well as on tests that claim to measure scholastic aptitude and intelligence. The gap appears before children enter kindergarten and it persists into adulthood. It has narrowed since 1970, but the typical American black still scores below *75 percent of American whites on almost every standardized test. *This statistic does not imply, of course, that all blacks score below all whites. There is a lot of overlap between the two groups. Nonetheless, the test score gap is large enough to have significant social and economic consequences.
> The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done
> 
> Now from the sociobiological position WHY that is so is because one has to simply think like a white slave owner at that time in history.
> What kind of slave would you want?
> A) Strong and healthy.
> B) Dumb and little if any self-esteem.
> 
> Why is obvious.  So considering the objective, what kind of breeding would a white slave owner want to see happen?
> Again pretty obvious.
> Consequently while most Blacks will find this offensive and most Whites won't agree it is a fact.
> 
> So "whose" fault?  Yes it was the "white slave" owner that breed his slaves but why then should the rest of the white community be responsible?
> Well unknowingly WE have assumed the "reparations" that some Blacks have been pushing for...i.e. in this regard:
> 
> The War on Poverty has cost $22 trillion -- three times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history.
> Federal and state governments spend $1 trillion in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> One-third of all Americans receive benefits from at least one welfare program.
> The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion
> 
> Total government spending on welfare annually (not including food stamps or unemployment)
> Percent of recipients who are white 38.8 %
> Percent of recipients who are black 39.8 %  Even though they constitute less then 13% of the population.
> http://www.statisticbrain.com/welfare-statistics/
> 
> In conclusion then... White America HAS been paying back blacks for their lack of IQ CAUSED by the objective of breeding Dumb,Strong blacks.
> Blacks have succeeded in getting reparations in that with 39% blacks getting welfare, they only constitute 13% of the population!
Click to expand...


More white lunacy. Whites did not breed dumb blacks. Whites made it illegal for blacks to read and to get educated. Plessy v Ferguson made it so blacks ad whites didn't have the same decent educational materials. Laws denying job opportunities kept the majority of blacks in low paying jobs. This still happens now. So this theory is again, more white lunacy.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
Click to expand...

No shit Sherlock.
Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
Click to expand...


I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.
Click to expand...

Just because you're black doesn't mean you're not an imbecile.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you're black doesn't mean you're not an imbecile.
Click to expand...


And exactly what does this have to do with the thread topic?


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black  movies are usually about two things: slavery, or thug life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
Click to expand...

only a dumb monkey like you could come with this bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you're black doesn't mean you're not an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what does this have to do with the thread topic?
Click to expand...

So now you forget what the OP was about?
BTW, what do you consider "Black Culture"???

I've seen it evolve over 6 decades.
Do you even know what it is you're arguing against?
Christ......I heard that crap about "It's a black thing....you wouldn't know" off and on for the last 45 years. I can't believe you're actually still using it.
That's how ignorant you sound.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what movies ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyz N The Hood
> Django Unchained
> New Jack City
> Juice
> American Gangster
> Rosewood
> Amistad
> Hustle & Flow
> All About The Benjamins
> The Help
> In The Heat Of The Night
> Menace II Society
> Set It Off
> Baby Boy
> Dead Presidents
> Poetic Justice
> Four Brothers
> 8 Mile
> In Too Deep
> South Central
> Colors
> Fresh
> Do The Right Thing
> Straight Outta Compton
> American Me
> Clockers
> Crooklyn
> Friday
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you're black doesn't mean you're not an imbecile.
Click to expand...

The odds are against you being an imbecile if your Black. Since IM2 has made you look like a fool multiple times already we know who the real imbecile is.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.
> 
> Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.
> 
> Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.
> 
> I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.
> 
> People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.
> 
> And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.
> 
> The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rap is not the only music blacks listen to. Still there are some rap songs that accurately reflect how we blacks feel. Like the rap song named fuck Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . That did get a chuckle out of me I have to admit, but it appears to be a sign of capitulation on your part.. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.
Click to expand...

. Agree, but it is just one aspect of one's character, and if that aspect dominates one's character, then you (if are that character), could lose balance in life.  It's the same with heavy metal, where as if a person allows it to dominate the character, then the balance between normal and abnormal behavior might erupt, and then it could begin to control or take over the person in many ways.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But the reported sales volumes are evidence that a sufficient number of young Blacks listen to this type of _rap_ "music" to be more than adequate cause for concern:
> 
> Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
> ======================================
> "Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."
> 
> (Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."
> 
> (Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK."
> 
> (Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."
> 
> (Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."
> 
> (A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all night long.  I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."
> 
> (Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."
> 
> (Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."
> 
> (What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> "Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.
> 
> (The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."
> 
> (Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."
> 
> Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.
> 
> (Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."
> 
> (Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."
> 
> (Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."
> 
> (Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic."
> 
> (Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park."
> 
> (Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."
> 
> (Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."
> 
> (Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up."
> 
> (Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner."
> 
> (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood."
> 
> (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."
> 
> (Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."
> 
> (Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."
> 
> (Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."
> 
> (Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."
> 
> (2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about it. If you want to not be concerned end your racism.
> 
> As a white man you don't knw shit about our culture. What you are concerned about is in such small numbers that it won't happen. There happen to be back adults that do exist ok? And all those black kids will grow out of their rebellious years just like white kids do. So you're just a misguided racist talking stupid and actually I should charge you for my time.
Click to expand...

. After what happened in Ferguson, I don't think it was just a bunch of teens out for a little fun.  Many of the protest have gotten very serious, and innocent people have been killed as a result. You say end racism as so not to worry ??  Do you think that all whites are racist when made your statement in the context it was made in ??


----------



## monkrules

Paul Essien said:


> To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is nice, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in their way...
> ---------
> The white supremacist controls Africa. There is no where on the planet you can go to and escape white supremacy. Saying "Go To Africa" is like a warden saying "Go to another prison"...
> 
> ...The reason that blacks have not been able to prosper with indepedence in Africa lays with the fact that the European metropoles do not view these countries as equals they still view them as former colonies which are ripe for exploitation.


I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above, but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post. I just didn't want to qoute your entire lengthy post.
====

Well, I read through a bit over half of your post. It's well written, the tone is reasonable, and there are no insults that I saw. But it should probably be in book form because of its length. I think I’ll wait for the movie, to get to the ending.
I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
_“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_

In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.

By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.

But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.

Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet. Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to generalize or blanket a race or people like what has been going on here, but yes heavy metal music does speak to ones character or their thinking in regards to what type of person can listen to that kind of music and stuff, and rap music also exhibits a kind of character and thinking among the individuals who are into that kind of music also. There are many facet's of people's characters that are then exhibited in the music they like, the music they perform or the music they listen too, just as it is with many other traits people have, their personalities, and their actions in which can define a person or an entire group in some cases all depending. Ever heard of the "dead heads" ??  They were a huge group of people or cult following in which followed the group called the Greatful Dead. These people had specific personality traits, a specific culture, and a hard core addiction to a rock group in life. They were proud of their cultive personalities. If don't want people to label or stereotype people into categories that one might not like, then it best to really assess the situation before joining up or taking part in the trends, in the latest cool things be it in thought of or in any movements be it political or other, and/or in groups that might not represent your ideology or views on life well.
> 
> 
> 
> Imo, song lyrics almost always reflect what is happening on the ground — things that have already happened or are happening as the lyrics are written. And they express closely the thoughts and actions of the people being written about.
> 
> Remember all of the old folk songs written during and following the depression. Many described in detail what was happening to the people during that period. The awful conditions, the poverty, the lack of work, the way they were treated, etc.
> 
> Later on, Chuck Barry wrote about the cafe with an open grill and a juke box playing night and day. We had a place exactly like that a half-block from the house I was raised in. I spent more time at that cafe than I spent at home.
> 
> I don’t like rap, and I don’t consider it music. (And I’ve known a lot of musicians who feel that way about rap). But I doubt there is any difference in the way it is used to depict true-to-life feelings, occurrences, and experiences.
> 
> People who write music almost always draw from their own life experiences and the things they see around them. If they didn’t do that, their music wouldn’t be believable, and they wouldn’t be able to tap into the emotions of their listeners.
> 
> And you’re right, beagle9, people almost always listen to the music that best reflects their own thinking.
> 
> The one exception, imo, are very young people. They can like almost any kind of music. Yet they’re often too young to understand the meanings of the lyrics because they’ve usually not experienced any of the things being described in the songs. It may  be that very young listeners focus more on the sounds and rhythms rather than on the lyrics. Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And rap is not the only music blacks listen to. Still there are some rap songs that accurately reflect how we blacks feel. Like the rap song named fuck Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . That did get a chuckle out of me I have to admit, but it appears to be a sign of capitulation on your part.. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Because rap is not the only music blacks listen to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Agree, but it is just one aspect of one's character, and if that aspect dominates one's character, then you (if are that character), could lose balance in life.  It's the same with heavy metal, where as if a person allows it to dominate the character, then the balance between normal and abnormal behavior might erupt, and then it could begin to control or take over the person in many ways.
Click to expand...

Rap is obviously the greatest invention of our time. The proof is in the pudding. Many Blacks have been educated. Not in a white boy approved manner but educated nonetheless by rap.  I liken it to the great oral tradition of Africa in general.  Every single one of my inspirational songs are rap music.


----------



## LOIE

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?






BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?






BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?






BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?






BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?



m the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition, and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the Black community, the legacy of which persists to this day."




BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?






BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





Two Thumbs said:


> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?


I am not a Black poster, but I’ve been reading “The Code of the Street,” by Elijah Anderson. In it I have seen what I believe to be explanations for much of the violence in inner cities. I believe those the OP calls “quality blacks” do this also - explain, rather than excuse.  You’ll see what I mean in these excerpts:

“In 1899 W.E.B. Du Bois published _The Philadelphia Negro_, which made a major contribution to our understanding of the social situation of African Americans in cities, although this was not appreciated at the time.

In today’s ghetto there appears to be much more crime and higher levels of violence and homicide than in the earlier period. In addition, an ideology of alienation supporting an oppositional culture has developed. Nowhere is this situation better highlighted than in the connection between drugs and violence, as young men involved in the drug trade often apply the ideology glorified in rap music to the problem of making a living and survival in what has become an oppositional if not an outlaw culture.

*Du Bois was concerned with the reasons why Black Americans were poorly integrated into the mainstream system in the wake of their great migration from the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the black community, the legacy of which persists to this day. “*

“This is the code of the street. The code is not new. It is as old as the world, going back to Roman times or the world of the shogun warriors or the early American Old South. And it can be observed in working class Scotch-Irish or Italian or Hispanic communities. But profound economic dislocation and the simultaneous emergence of an underground economy that thrives on the law of the jungle implicit in the code have exacerbated conditions in many communities. Equally important, the proliferation and availability of guns have further exacerbated such conditions.  Most young boys in the inner cities know where they can get a gun without too much trouble.”

“Anyone who wants to understand the widespread social dislocation in the inner-city poor community must approach these problems – along with other urban ills *– from a structural as well as a cultural standpoint.* Liberals and conservatives alike today tend to stress values like individual responsibility when considering such issues as drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, family formation and the work ethic. Some commentators readily blame “welfare” for poverty and find it hard to see how anyone, even the poor, would deliberately deviate from the norms of the mainstream culture. *But the profound changes our society is currently undergoing in the way it organizes work have enormous cultural implications for the ability of the populations most severely affected by these developments to function in accordance with mainstream norms.*

The United States has for some time been moving from manufacturing to a service and high-tech economy in which the well-being of workers, particularly those with low skills and little education, is subordinated to the bottom line. In cities like Philadelphia certain neighborhoods have been devastated by the effects of deindustrialization. Many jobs have become automated, been transferred to developing countries or moved to nearby cities.

With widespread joblessness, many inner city people become stressed and their communities become distressed. Poor people adapt to these circumstances in the ways they know, meeting the exigencies of their situation as best they can. The kinds of problems that trigger moral outrage begin to emerge: teen pregnancy, welfare dependency, and the underground economy. The drug trade is certainly illegal, but it is the most lucrative and most accessible element of the underground economy and has become a way of life in numerous inner city communities.”

“The attraction of the violence-prone drug trade thus results from a combination of inadequate opportunity in the regular economy, on the one hand, and the imperatives of street life, on the other. The interplay between these two factors is powerfully at work in the social organization of the underground economy in inner-city neighborhoods.”


----------



## IM2

Delores Paulk said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> m the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition, and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the Black community, the legacy of which persists to this day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Black poster, but I’ve been reading “The Code of the Street,” by Elijah Anderson. In it I have seen what I believe to be explanations for much of the violence in inner cities. I believe those the OP calls “quality blacks” do this also - explain, rather than excuse.  You’ll see what I mean in these excerpts:
> 
> “In 1899 W.E.B. Du Bois published _The Philadelphia Negro_, which made a major contribution to our understanding of the social situation of African Americans in cities, although this was not appreciated at the time.
> 
> In today’s ghetto there appears to be much more crime and higher levels of violence and homicide than in the earlier period. In addition, an ideology of alienation supporting an oppositional culture has developed. Nowhere is this situation better highlighted than in the connection between drugs and violence, as young men involved in the drug trade often apply the ideology glorified in rap music to the problem of making a living and survival in what has become an oppositional if not an outlaw culture.
> 
> *Du Bois was concerned with the reasons why Black Americans were poorly integrated into the mainstream system in the wake of their great migration from the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the black community, the legacy of which persists to this day. “*
> 
> “This is the code of the street. The code is not new. It is as old as the world, going back to Roman times or the world of the shogun warriors or the early American Old South. And it can be observed in working class Scotch-Irish or Italian or Hispanic communities. But profound economic dislocation and the simultaneous emergence of an underground economy that thrives on the law of the jungle implicit in the code have exacerbated conditions in many communities. Equally important, the proliferation and availability of guns have further exacerbated such conditions.  Most young boys in the inner cities know where they can get a gun without too much trouble.”
> 
> “Anyone who wants to understand the widespread social dislocation in the inner-city poor community must approach these problems – along with other urban ills *– from a structural as well as a cultural standpoint.* Liberals and conservatives alike today tend to stress values like individual responsibility when considering such issues as drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, family formation and the work ethic. Some commentators readily blame “welfare” for poverty and find it hard to see how anyone, even the poor, would deliberately deviate from the norms of the mainstream culture. *But the profound changes our society is currently undergoing in the way it organizes work have enormous cultural implications for the ability of the populations most severely affected by these developments to function in accordance with mainstream norms.*
> 
> The United States has for some time been moving from manufacturing to a service and high-tech economy in which the well-being of workers, particularly those with low skills and little education, is subordinated to the bottom line. In cities like Philadelphia certain neighborhoods have been devastated by the effects of deindustrialization. Many jobs have become automated, been transferred to developing countries or moved to nearby cities.
> 
> With widespread joblessness, many inner city people become stressed and their communities become distressed. Poor people adapt to these circumstances in the ways they know, meeting the exigencies of their situation as best they can. The kinds of problems that trigger moral outrage begin to emerge: teen pregnancy, welfare dependency, and the underground economy. The drug trade is certainly illegal, but it is the most lucrative and most accessible element of the underground economy and has become a way of life in numerous inner city communities.”
> 
> “The attraction of the violence-prone drug trade thus results from a combination of inadequate opportunity in the regular economy, on the one hand, and the imperatives of street life, on the other. The interplay between these two factors is powerfully at work in the social organization of the underground economy in inner-city neighborhoods.”
Click to expand...


You see I wish I could say these things and not be called a radicalized black racist. Because it is what  we have been saying. Now why are whites here who really don't want to hear  an answer asking about black culture when there are as many if not more flaws in white vulture? Why does this thread even exist if you ask about black culture ad a black person tells you about black culture and you still tell them hey are wrong? What's are we trying to accomplish here? Do we want a discussion or is it that we want another white racist sounding board?

Because for whites here to even ask this question with no thread asking the same of themselves assumes they have no cultural problems which means they believe their culture is superior. And that is racist by definition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every U.S President must be a White Supremacist.
> 
> Lyndon Johnson's Civil Rights, and Affirmative Action = White Supremacist.
> 
> Nixon's Minority Business Development Agency = White Supremacist.
> 
> Reagan's Amnesty of over a million illegal Mexicans = White Supremacist.
> 
> H.W Bush's signing of the Diversity Visa = White Supremacist.
> 
> Clinton signing of the Trafficking Victims Protection act of 2000 signed by Clinton to allow illegal minors to stay = White Supremacist.
> 
> W Bush having the largest number of illegal Hispanics flood the country = White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. and they are all white supremacists.
> 
> I didn't say that all white people hate black people.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems and yet managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
Click to expand...


It's hilarious that you think all Whites are White supremacists, a complete delusional position in today's World.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites could very well go extinct, if these patterns continue.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we have the root of white racism. White genetic survival.
> 
> Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity
> 
> You're right whiteness is recessive and some whites fear that integration and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race. Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy” and its subsystems of racism and segregation to prevent this from happening.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
Click to expand...


Not really, Mulattoes don't look completely Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every U.S President must be a White Supremacist.
> 
> Lyndon Johnson's Civil Rights, and Affirmative Action = White Supremacist.
> 
> Nixon's Minority Business Development Agency = White Supremacist.
> 
> Reagan's Amnesty of over a million illegal Mexicans = White Supremacist.
> 
> H.W Bush's signing of the Diversity Visa = White Supremacist.
> 
> Clinton signing of the Trafficking Victims Protection act of 2000 signed by Clinton to allow illegal minors to stay = White Supremacist.
> 
> W Bush having the largest number of illegal Hispanics flood the country = White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. and they are all white supremacists.
> 
> I didn't say that all white people hate black people.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems and yet managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
Click to expand...


It's a big mistake on this forum for Whites to let you guys speak.

We must take the offensive.

Because there's no proof of Black equality.

Your premises is that Blacks were shat on making for Black issues, well that's true for many people who have much higher IQ's, and lower murder rates than Blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Blacks for wanting to rid their lands of Whites, just like I don't blame Whites for wanting to rid their lands of Blacks.
> 
> But, the truth is Zimbabwe failed hard-core under Mugabe.
> 
> The truth is the richest Blacks were long under White rule, like those in the Cayman Islands, Bermuda, or the U.S.A, while some of the poorest Blacks weren't under White rule like Ethiopia, or Liberia.
> 
> So, how do you figure this is the White man's issue of Blacks being behind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain America which was not a white country?.
> 
> You ask stupid questions trying to deny what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd actually support extending Native American nations  within the U.S.A to protect them, and Whites from the multiculturalism promoting both of our extinctions.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is gong to be no white extinction. Native American nations already exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites could very well go extinct, if these patterns continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as white genocide or the possibility of white extinction.
> 
> You are posting lunacy.
Click to expand...


Whites in the 1960's were more than 88% of the population, now less than 50% of babies born, are born White in the U.S.A.

Oh yeah, if these patterns continue, Whites will eventually disappear.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad these are not the only movies made about blacks. Try again and  find them all.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock.
> Doesn't matter.....most of the movies and television out there push thug life as being black culture.
> Just ask any so-called black leader that you have to act like this to be authentically black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black fool. I don't have to ask anyone in order to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you're black doesn't mean you're not an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what does this have to do with the thread topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you forget what the OP was about?
> BTW, what do you consider "Black Culture"???
> 
> I've seen it evolve over 6 decades.
> Do you even know what it is you're arguing against?
> Christ......I heard that crap about "It's a black thing....you wouldn't know" off and on for the last 45 years. I can't believe you're actually still using it.
> That's how ignorant you sound.
Click to expand...


More like how much Black culture regressed over 6 decades.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essen will ignore 99% of your points, nitpick 1% of the points, and turn around the debate to put you on the defensive.

It's a big mistake to allow this guy to get his way.

While he bounces off IM2 to push everything into blame Whitey mode.

Unfortunately most Whites here have repeatedly allowed for these 2 to get their way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) You picked 2 half Jews.
> 
> 2.) Jews are more likely to be victims of hate crimes than Blacks, or Muslims.
> 
> 2015 FBI data: Jews were nearly 3X more likely than blacks, 1.5X more likely than Muslims to be a hate crime victim - AEI
> 
> 3.) Some Whites are more anti-Jewish than anti-Black, my grand-parents, and parents were way more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black.
> 
> In fact, I'm probably more anti-Jewish, than anti-Black too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly true, but most if what you say isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted data proving a Jew is more likely than  Blacks, or Muslims to be a victim of a hate crime.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> What else? Harrison Ford, and Scarlett Johansson are both only half Jewish.
> 
> My grand-parents were very anti-Jewish, my Grandmother used to always talk about nervey Jews this,  pushy Jew that, greedy Jew this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't. Try looking at the real FBI stats for hate crimes. Because when you do this you will see that the majority of hate crimes were done by race.
> 
> 4.,216 people were victims of racial hate crimes with 52 percent if them, or 2192 blacks were victims of hate crimes. As fior religion there was 1,402 victims total.  52 percent if them or 729 were Jewish. That's from the  FBI 2015 UCR
> 
> Victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual you don't grasp proportions.
> 
> There's far more Blacks in the U.S.A, than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grasp proportions very well . But to keep arguing using proportions is bullshit. You argue proportions only until the totals show what you want hen you don't use them. I argue using totals and that's the way its going to be. 3 times more blacks were victims if hate crimes than Jews and that's the way it is, So deal with it.
Click to expand...


Just  about everybody here has noticed you don't grasp proportions.


----------



## Paul Essien

monkrules said:


> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above


Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.

I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer

*DON'T RUN*


monkrules said:


> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.


I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.

*White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
*
You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom

The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.

Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.

In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.


monkrules said:


> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_


*White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.

When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.

White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.

Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.

As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.

You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.

Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?

Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?







Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.


monkrules said:


> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.


Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.

For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.

So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4

The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.

Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.

Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?

Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.

If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?


monkrules said:


> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.


I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.

To convince someone. You need three things:

Gain the reader’s trust
Appeal to the head
Appeal to the heart
Hitler said you just need the last.

My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.

What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?

Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.

*I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
.
For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.

As if there are not enough people doing that already.
As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.

That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..


monkrules said:


> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.


Skip it.

You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.

White supremacist must wake up every day and say

*Why can’t black people just die !!!!!




*

How is it possible that we are still here?

They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.

You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.

This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.


monkrules said:


> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.


Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.

There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:

“The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”

This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.

If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.

Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism

Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.

The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.

Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.


monkrules said:


> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.


Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy

When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.

Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity, as I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
Click to expand...

So how much reparations $$$ would you be satisfied with?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
Click to expand...


The Liberal Jews tried that with All in the Family, and it failed it's objective, because more Whites identified with the Racist Archie Bunker on All in the Family, than with the anti-Racist Mike Stivic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
Click to expand...


No, more like we see more detriments, than benefits from an anti-Racist, pro-Black society.

Which is true, places like Detroit, or Saint Louis, or New Orleans, and Chicago etc. were in better shape pre-Civil Rights.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
Click to expand...


Well, then obviously Jews, Poles, and Russians were bigger victims of Nazis (German Supremacists) than Black Americans were.

How come the IQ of these groups is much higher than that of Black Americans?

Heck, even when Poland was Communist in the 1970's  - 1980's it scored a 99 IQ, and Russia a 96 IQ during Communism.

That's when people waited on breadlines starving, and if they spoke out against the government, could end up like Jerzy Popieluszko killed for the truth.

The facts are Black Americans in the 1990's scored a 85 IQ, much lower, despite better circumstances.

So, how does this prove any kind of Black equality, it proves much the opposite.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
Click to expand...


So mentally tough, and strong that they for the most part stand clear of both mentally tough, or physically tough jobs?

Actually it looks like we had to import Mexicans to replace you for manual labor...


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, then obviously Jews, Poles, and Russians were bigger victims of Nazis (German Supremacists) than Black Americans were.
> How come the IQ of these groups is much higher than that of Black Americans?



Are you saying that high IQ equals intelligence ? 
Are you saying that black people are less intelligent that white people ?
Are you saying that evolution stopped from the neck up if you have black darker skin ? 
Are you saying that the brain decided to develop differently if you had black skin ? 
Are you saying that the people at the top of Polish society (who probably have higher IQs) are just more intelligent than those at the bottom ? 
Are you saying that black people are sub species of mankind ? 
Are you saying that Poles and Russians are two different species ?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essen will ignore 99% of your points, nitpick 1% of the points, and turn around the debate to put you on the defensive.
> 
> It's a big mistake to allow this guy to get his way.
> 
> While he bounces off IM2 to push everything into blame Whitey mode.
> 
> Unfortunately most Whites here have repeatedly allowed for these 2 to get their way.


I just don't allow you to frame the debate that's all.

The problem that you have is that you try to go logical. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical then it's pretty easy to debate them.

What really frustrates you is that in the back of your mind there is some crawling doubt that........ _I might be right._

So you keep on opposing what I have to say. 

You think you're having a debate, but since you mostly derail convo’s by ad homing you think you win.

Yet at some level you know you didn't win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's a big mistake on this forum for Whites to let you guys speak.
> 
> We must take the offensive.
> 
> Because there's no proof of Black equality.
> 
> Your premises is that Blacks were shat on making for Black issues, well that's true for many people who have much higher IQ's, and lower murder rates than Blacks.


I'm not the one running around this forum trying prove how stupid white people are or trying to prove how inferior white people are.

This is what makes you comical, the inability to simply write; ‘*I don’t know*’. You try to give the impression that you do. Instead of trying to learn, you wish to argue.

If you really did believe you own claims, you would not be here debating people you claim (Black people) to have Down’s Syndrome level I.Q. That is the truly sad thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
Click to expand...


Polish people are the strongest, and mentally toughest people.

- Mariusz Pudzianowski the biggest winner of the World's Strongest Man Competition.

- Rob Gronkowski tight end records on his first season in the NFL.

- Bill Romanowski a beast in the NFL.

- Andrew Golota beat up Riddick Bowe the champion so bad, he gave him brain-damage.

- Dariusz Michalczewski one of the longest winning boxers.

-  Robert Lewandowski a top rated Soccer striker.

-  Peter Bolewslaw Schmeichel a top rated Soccer Goalie.

- Dirk Nowtizki a good basketball player.

- Adam Henryk Małysz successful Ski jumper.

- Kamil Stoch a successful Ski jumper.

- Przemyslaw Saleta a former Kick-boxing champion

- Krysztof Soszynski a good MMA fighter.

- Wayne Gretzky the king of Hockey.

- Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,500 Poles beat over 10,000 Swedes, killing, or capturing 8,000 Swedes.

- Battle of Klushino in 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian, and Swedish forces, leading to the capture, and thus conquering of Russia in the Russian Homage, the only people in Europe to do so.

- Battle of Podhajce in 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish peasants beat 20,000 Islamic Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Islamic Turk Jannisaries.

- Siege of Kemenets in 1672 1,500 Poles held 80,000 Islamic Turks for 9 days.

- Battle of Trembowla in 1676 280 Polish poorly trained peasants, held off 30,000 Islamic Turks / Tatars for about 20 days.

- Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Islamic Tatars.

- Battle  of Fuengirola in 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British ,and 1,000 Spanish forces.

-  Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831 36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russian forces.

- Battle of Zadwórze in 1920 330 Poles held off the 18,000 First Calvary Division killing 600 Soviets.

- Battle of Komarow in 1920 700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviet forces.

- Battle of Wizna in 1939 700 Poles held off over 40,000 Nazis for 3 days.

- Operation Ostra Brama in 1944  4,200 Poles beat 7,000 Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essen will ignore 99% of your points, nitpick 1% of the points, and turn around the debate to put you on the defensive.
> 
> It's a big mistake to allow this guy to get his way.
> 
> While he bounces off IM2 to push everything into blame Whitey mode.
> 
> Unfortunately most Whites here have repeatedly allowed for these 2 to get their way.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't allow you to frame the debate that's all.
> 
> The problem that you have is that you try to go logical. Once a white supremacist tries to go logical then it's pretty easy to debate them.
> 
> What really frustrates you is that in the back of your mind there is some crawling doubt that........ _I might be right._
> 
> So you keep on opposing what I have to say.
> 
> You think you're having a debate, but since you mostly derail convo’s by ad homing you think you win.
> 
> Yet at some level you know you didn't win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry
Click to expand...


Some basic research on you, shows you go so far to call all the Knights at King Arthur's Round Table as Blacks, the first King of Norway as Black, and the first Celtic Priests as Black.

Way to be beyond logical.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> m the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition, and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the Black community, the legacy of which persists to this day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Black poster, but I’ve been reading “The Code of the Street,” by Elijah Anderson. In it I have seen what I believe to be explanations for much of the violence in inner cities. I believe those the OP calls “quality blacks” do this also - explain, rather than excuse.  You’ll see what I mean in these excerpts:
> 
> “In 1899 W.E.B. Du Bois published _The Philadelphia Negro_, which made a major contribution to our understanding of the social situation of African Americans in cities, although this was not appreciated at the time.
> 
> In today’s ghetto there appears to be much more crime and higher levels of violence and homicide than in the earlier period. In addition, an ideology of alienation supporting an oppositional culture has developed. Nowhere is this situation better highlighted than in the connection between drugs and violence, as young men involved in the drug trade often apply the ideology glorified in rap music to the problem of making a living and survival in what has become an oppositional if not an outlaw culture.
> 
> *Du Bois was concerned with the reasons why Black Americans were poorly integrated into the mainstream system in the wake of their great migration from the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the black community, the legacy of which persists to this day. “*
> 
> “This is the code of the street. The code is not new. It is as old as the world, going back to Roman times or the world of the shogun warriors or the early American Old South. And it can be observed in working class Scotch-Irish or Italian or Hispanic communities. But profound economic dislocation and the simultaneous emergence of an underground economy that thrives on the law of the jungle implicit in the code have exacerbated conditions in many communities. Equally important, the proliferation and availability of guns have further exacerbated such conditions.  Most young boys in the inner cities know where they can get a gun without too much trouble.”
> 
> “Anyone who wants to understand the widespread social dislocation in the inner-city poor community must approach these problems – along with other urban ills *– from a structural as well as a cultural standpoint.* Liberals and conservatives alike today tend to stress values like individual responsibility when considering such issues as drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, family formation and the work ethic. Some commentators readily blame “welfare” for poverty and find it hard to see how anyone, even the poor, would deliberately deviate from the norms of the mainstream culture. *But the profound changes our society is currently undergoing in the way it organizes work have enormous cultural implications for the ability of the populations most severely affected by these developments to function in accordance with mainstream norms.*
> 
> The United States has for some time been moving from manufacturing to a service and high-tech economy in which the well-being of workers, particularly those with low skills and little education, is subordinated to the bottom line. In cities like Philadelphia certain neighborhoods have been devastated by the effects of deindustrialization. Many jobs have become automated, been transferred to developing countries or moved to nearby cities.
> 
> With widespread joblessness, many inner city people become stressed and their communities become distressed. Poor people adapt to these circumstances in the ways they know, meeting the exigencies of their situation as best they can. The kinds of problems that trigger moral outrage begin to emerge: teen pregnancy, welfare dependency, and the underground economy. The drug trade is certainly illegal, but it is the most lucrative and most accessible element of the underground economy and has become a way of life in numerous inner city communities.”
> 
> “The attraction of the violence-prone drug trade thus results from a combination of inadequate opportunity in the regular economy, on the one hand, and the imperatives of street life, on the other. The interplay between these two factors is powerfully at work in the social organization of the underground economy in inner-city neighborhoods.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see I wish I could say these things and not be called a radicalized black racist. Because it is what  we have been saying. Now why are whites here who really don't want to hear  an answer asking about black culture when there are as many if not more flaws in white vulture? Why does this thread even exist if you ask about black culture ad a black person tells you about black culture and you still tell them hey are wrong? What's are we trying to accomplish here? Do we want a discussion or is it that we want another white racist sounding board?
> 
> Because for whites here to even ask this question with no thread asking the same of themselves assumes they have no cultural problems which means they believe their culture is superior. And that is racist by definition.
Click to expand...


It's about percentages...you know this...but you hate it and you hate to recognize it.
Nobody gives two shits about what 2% of anybody or anything is doing. Think per capita...to large of a percentage of "your people" qualify as a true liability, dead weight, a drag on society, unproductive criminal filth.
You know this...nobody's making this shit up. Your people are their own worst enemy...they refuse to get out of their own way.
Get your people to start acting like an equal and then expect total equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then obviously Jews, Poles, and Russians were bigger victims of Nazis (German Supremacists) than Black Americans were.
> How come the IQ of these groups is much higher than that of Black Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that high IQ equals intelligence ?
> Are you saying that black people are less intelligent that white people ?
> Are you saying that evolution stopped from the neck up if you have black darker skin ?
> Are you saying that the brain decided to develop differently if you had black skin ?
> Are you saying that the people at the top of Polish society (who probably have higher IQs) are just more intelligent than those at the bottom ?
> Are you saying that black people are sub species of mankind ?
> Are you saying that Poles and Russians are two different species ?
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying that tropical people have lower IQ's because of easier survival, and tropical people have darker skin because of stronger sun-rays.

Northern Eurasians do have bigger brains, and not just bigger brains but wider brains (Higher Cephalic index)

Northern Eurasians do have more IGF-1 for brain growth, and more mutations for brain growth like MCPH1 most present in Native Americans, ASMP most present in Caucasasians, and DAB1 most present in East Asians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essen will ignore 99% of your points, nitpick 1% of the points, and turn around the debate to put you on the defensive.
> 
> It's a big mistake to allow this guy to get his way.
> 
> While he bounces off IM2 to push everything into blame Whitey mode.
> 
> Unfortunately most Whites here have repeatedly allowed for these 2 to get their way.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't allow you to frame the debate that's all.
> 
> Yet at some level you know you didn't win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry
Click to expand...


My points are winning overwhelmingly.

Points that are irrefutable.

Such as.

Liberal Argument #1.) The African condition is caused by White Colonialism, easily refuted by Ethiopia not colonized, and Liberia colonized by African Americans... On the inverse South Africa colonized the longest in Africa, has also some of the highest incomes in Africa.

Liberal Argument #2.) The African American murder rate is soly higher due to poverty, easily refuted by the fact that Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate despite being a low poverty rate, high income Black dominated county, or that Asians in NYC have the highest poverty rates, but have murder rates below the NYC average.

These Liberal arguments have been long presented as facts, which they are  obviously not.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Mariusz Pudzianowski the biggest winner of the World's Strongest Man Competition.


Pudzianowski was freaklishly strong but worlds strongest man is not really a legitimate sport. If they had proper doping rules. Most would be banned


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Rob Gronkowski tight end records on his first season in the NFL.


Come back to me when he's won the superbowl


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> -  Peter Bolewslaw Schmeichel a top rated Soccer Goalie.


He's was a half Pole and he opted to play for Denmark, even though his father was Pole. What does that tell you what he thought about Poland ?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Adam Henryk Małysz successful Ski jumper.


And like Schmeichel he's retired. Can't you get current Polish greats ? And he never won Olympic gold


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Dirk Nowtizki a good basketball player.


This guy is German and nearly 40 and I've never heard of him and I follow basketball


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Bill Romanowski a beast in the NFL.


This guy is 51 years old. Bloody hell, you'll be dragging up Zbigniew Boniek next


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Przemyslaw Saleta a former Kick-boxing champion


Another middle aged man


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Kamil Stoch a successful Ski jumper.


I can't argue with this one. Current Olympic ski jump champion 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Andrew Golota beat up Riddick Bowe the champion so bad, he gave him brain-damage.


He lost to Bowe the twice they fought. Fact.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Dariusz Michalczewski one of the longest winning boxers.


Polish-German he was. Who never fought outside Germany. Roy Jones would have fked him up


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> -  Robert Lewandowski a top rated Soccer striker.


Another one I can't argue with. Lewandowski is top quality 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wayne Gretzky the king of Hockey.


He was Canadian. You have to draw the line somewhere. Neil Diamond and Paul Newman were of polish ancestry. Are you gonna claim them too ? 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> - Krysztof Soszynski a good MMA fighter.


Jon Jones has him for breakfast.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No, I'm saying that tropical people have lower IQ's because of easier survival,


What do you mean when you say "Tropical people" and when you say "easier survival"...what do you mean by that ?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Northern Eurasians do have bigger brains, and not just bigger brains but wider brains (Higher Cephalic index)


What do you mean when you say "Northern Eurasians"

And if bigger brains was the key to intelligence then why don't whales rule the planet ?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Northern Eurasians do have more IGF-1 for brain growth, and more mutations for brain growth like MCPH1 most present in Native Americans, ASMP most present in Caucasasians, and DAB1 most present in East Asians.


What do you mean by the terms "IGF-1" and "MCPH1" and "ASMP" and "DAB1" ?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's hilarious that you think all Whites are White supremacists, a complete delusional position in today's World.


All white people are white supremacists.

That means that all white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. 

So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically embedded, it is likely that everyone in such places will have internalized that conditioning. 

All white people (as the dominant group in the U.S) have been conditioned to accept white dominance in the social, political and economic system, and to believe that white dominance is a preferable arrangement for the society in which they live, the neighborhoods in which they live, the places where they work, etc.


----------



## Two Thumbs

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the white potters admit they do the same things or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no, none of you had the courage to tell us why you do something so fucking stewpud.
> 
> 
> good day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.
Click to expand...

I don't cover for drug dealers or any other criminals.

but you knew that and lied anyway.



Why did you post in a thread whose entire subject was to find out why you cover for black criminals when you had no intention of explaining?


are you such a hateful person that you are happy that blacks live in misery b/c of how you treat the bad actors as heroes?


----------



## Two Thumbs

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> m the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition, and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the Black community, the legacy of which persists to this day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year old thread.
> 
> 
> did any of the black posters give an actual reason why they cover for their bad actors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Black poster, but I’ve been reading “The Code of the Street,” by Elijah Anderson. In it I have seen what I believe to be explanations for much of the violence in inner cities. I believe those the OP calls “quality blacks” do this also - explain, rather than excuse.  You’ll see what I mean in these excerpts:
> 
> “In 1899 W.E.B. Du Bois published _The Philadelphia Negro_, which made a major contribution to our understanding of the social situation of African Americans in cities, although this was not appreciated at the time.
> 
> In today’s ghetto there appears to be much more crime and higher levels of violence and homicide than in the earlier period. In addition, an ideology of alienation supporting an oppositional culture has developed. Nowhere is this situation better highlighted than in the connection between drugs and violence, as young men involved in the drug trade often apply the ideology glorified in rap music to the problem of making a living and survival in what has become an oppositional if not an outlaw culture.
> 
> *Du Bois was concerned with the reasons why Black Americans were poorly integrated into the mainstream system in the wake of their great migration from the rural South to the urban North after the abolition of slavery. The situation he discovered was one of race prejudice, ethnic competition and a consequent black exclusion and inability to participate in mainstream society, all in the social context of white supremacy. This pattern of exclusion resulted in deep and debilitating social pathologies in the black community, the legacy of which persists to this day. “*
> 
> “This is the code of the street. The code is not new. It is as old as the world, going back to Roman times or the world of the shogun warriors or the early American Old South. And it can be observed in working class Scotch-Irish or Italian or Hispanic communities. But profound economic dislocation and the simultaneous emergence of an underground economy that thrives on the law of the jungle implicit in the code have exacerbated conditions in many communities. Equally important, the proliferation and availability of guns have further exacerbated such conditions.  Most young boys in the inner cities know where they can get a gun without too much trouble.”
> 
> “Anyone who wants to understand the widespread social dislocation in the inner-city poor community must approach these problems – along with other urban ills *– from a structural as well as a cultural standpoint.* Liberals and conservatives alike today tend to stress values like individual responsibility when considering such issues as drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, family formation and the work ethic. Some commentators readily blame “welfare” for poverty and find it hard to see how anyone, even the poor, would deliberately deviate from the norms of the mainstream culture. *But the profound changes our society is currently undergoing in the way it organizes work have enormous cultural implications for the ability of the populations most severely affected by these developments to function in accordance with mainstream norms.*
> 
> The United States has for some time been moving from manufacturing to a service and high-tech economy in which the well-being of workers, particularly those with low skills and little education, is subordinated to the bottom line. In cities like Philadelphia certain neighborhoods have been devastated by the effects of deindustrialization. Many jobs have become automated, been transferred to developing countries or moved to nearby cities.
> 
> With widespread joblessness, many inner city people become stressed and their communities become distressed. Poor people adapt to these circumstances in the ways they know, meeting the exigencies of their situation as best they can. The kinds of problems that trigger moral outrage begin to emerge: teen pregnancy, welfare dependency, and the underground economy. The drug trade is certainly illegal, but it is the most lucrative and most accessible element of the underground economy and has become a way of life in numerous inner city communities.”
> 
> “The attraction of the violence-prone drug trade thus results from a combination of inadequate opportunity in the regular economy, on the one hand, and the imperatives of street life, on the other. The interplay between these two factors is powerfully at work in the social organization of the underground economy in inner-city neighborhoods.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see I wish I could say these things and not be called a radicalized black racist. Because it is what  we have been saying. Now why are whites here who really don't want to hear  an answer asking about black culture when there are as many if not more flaws in white vulture? Why does this thread even exist if you ask about black culture ad a black person tells you about black culture and you still tell them hey are wrong? What's are we trying to accomplish here? Do we want a discussion or is it that we want another white racist sounding board?
> 
> Because for whites here to even ask this question with no thread asking the same of themselves assumes they have no cultural problems which means they believe their culture is superior. And that is racist by definition.
Click to expand...

A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.


----------



## Paul Essien

Two Thumbs said:


> No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.
> I don't cover for drug dealers or any other criminals.
> 
> but you knew that and lied anyway.
> 
> Why did you post in a thread whose entire subject was to find out why you cover for black criminals when you had no intention of explaining?



White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
But can you also explain these questions about your white people

Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks


----------



## Two Thumbs

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.
> I don't cover for drug dealers or any other criminals.
> 
> but you knew that and lied anyway.
> 
> Why did you post in a thread whose entire subject was to find out why you cover for black criminals when you had no intention of explaining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
Click to expand...

I'll repeat for the slow learners;


Has any poster, in a year old thread, explained why blacks cover for criminal blacks?



oh and in response to you questions;  There's more of us, a lot more.


----------



## Paul Essien

Two Thumbs said:


> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.


Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?

Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?

Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.

You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.
> I don't cover for drug dealers or any other criminals.
> 
> but you knew that and lied anyway.
> 
> Why did you post in a thread whose entire subject was to find out why you cover for black criminals when you had no intention of explaining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
Click to expand...


Again, its a numbers thing...77% of this nation is white...it's also a percentage thing...I know you know this...you're a smart guy. Think per capita...nobody gives two shits about the two percentile. To large of a percentage of blacks suck.Simple shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Mariusz Pudzianowski the biggest winner of the World's Strongest Man Competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Pudzianowski was freaklishly strong but worlds strongest man is not really a legitimate sport. If they had proper doping rules. Most would be banned
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Rob Gronkowski tight end records on his first season in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back to me when he's won the superbowl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -  Peter Bolewslaw Schmeichel a top rated Soccer Goalie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's was a half Pole and he opted to play for Denmark, even though his father was Pole. What does that tell you what he thought about Poland ?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Adam Henryk Małysz successful Ski jumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And like Schmeichel he's retired. Can't you get current Polish greats ? And he never won Olympic gold
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Dirk Nowtizki a good basketball player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is German and nearly 40 and I've never heard of him and I follow basketball
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Romanowski a beast in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is 51 years old. Bloody hell, you'll be dragging up Zbigniew Boniek next
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przemyslaw Saleta a former Kick-boxing champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another middle aged man
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Kamil Stoch a successful Ski jumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't argue with this one. Current Olympic ski jump champion
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Andrew Golota beat up Riddick Bowe the champion so bad, he gave him brain-damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lost to Bowe the twice they fought. Fact.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Dariusz Michalczewski one of the longest winning boxers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polish-German he was. Who never fought outside Germany. Roy Jones would have fked him up
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -  Robert Lewandowski a top rated Soccer striker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another one I can't argue with. Lewandowski is top quality
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne Gretzky the king of Hockey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was Canadian. You have to draw the line somewhere. Neil Diamond and Paul Newman were of polish ancestry. Are you gonna claim them too ?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Krysztof Soszynski a good MMA fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Jones has him for breakfast.
Click to expand...


Interesting how you ignored all the amazing Polish battles won, or barely lost when highly outnumbered.

How many battles like this against big time powers have the Blacks won when highly outnumbered?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Interesting how you ignored all the amazing Polish battles won, or barely lost when highly outnumbered.
> 
> How many battles like this against big time powers have the Blacks won when highly outnumbered?


I never ignored it. It was just pointless. I mean great !! Polish people have fought wars and killed each other in various battles down the ages. Well done !! Your country joins pretty much every other nation on the planet who have also done the exact same thing.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
Click to expand...

Name one criminal hero post Depression.

tv shows and wild west movies?


fucking pathetic


----------



## Paul Essien

Two Thumbs said:


> Name one criminal hero post Depression.
> 
> tv shows and wild west movies?
> 
> fucking pathetic


White people always making movie about white serial killers (John Wayne Gacy, Ted Bundy, Jeffery Dahlmer) or white robbers like The Wolf Of Wall Street. about Jordan Belfort. The new Bernie Madoff move "Wizard of Lies" Madoff who stole 50 billion starring De-Niro. Or the new movie about John Gotti. Or fictional white characters running around killing everyone. White people are always making movies about death and destruction and killing and war. I'd be here all day if I had to list them.

After the dust has settled over Charles Manson....in 5 or 10 years time, white people make a movie about him too


----------



## Two Thumbs

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one criminal hero post Depression.
> 
> tv shows and wild west movies?
> 
> fucking pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet.
> 
> White people always making movie about white serial killers, John Wayne Gacy, Ted Bundy or white robbers like The Wolf Of Wall Street. about Jordan Belfort. The new Bernie Madoff move "Wizard of Lies" Madoff who stole 50 billion starring De-Niro. Or the new movie about John Gotti. Or fictional white characters running around killing everyone. White people are always making movies about death and destruction and killing and war. I'd be here all day if I had to list them.
> 
> After the dust has settled over Charles Manson....in 5 or 10 years time, white people make a movie about him too
Click to expand...

Be quiet?

fuck you

Where's your reason for covering up for black people that sell poison to kids?


oh, not man enough to answer?

thought so


----------



## Paul Essien

Two Thumbs said:


> fuck you
> Where's your reason for covering up for black people that sell poison to kids?
> oh, not man enough to answer?
> 
> thought so


Who sells drugs to kids ? Where ? I don't know any drug dealer (And I know helluva lot more than you) that pushes drugs to kids. 

Kids don't have the money to buy drugs.

Also it's good to remember that

White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
The major drug problem is in your race.

Plus the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons. The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.

For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.

For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.

Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.

And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.

1) Almost no one will hire you.
2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.

Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.

And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.

Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.


----------



## Two Thumbs

still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.



seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.


----------



## monkrules

Paul Essien said:


> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.*


Nobody's running, fool.

*But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.* It's a waste of time exchanging posts with you. That's what YOU are unable to see. At some point you have to learn a new song. The whining you do is tired and old. You never have a new thing to add, it's always the same tired bullshit.

Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people". But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers. There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.

You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together. It is NOT up to white people to bottle feed you like babies forever. At some point you will have to take responsibility for your own actions, your own decisions, your own crimes and looting and thievery, your own lack of values, and yes, you'll have to take responsibility for your own lives. There is NO other group in this country that has demanded so much, whined so much, been given so much, and returned so little. All that has ever been asked is that you start taking care of SOME of your own problems and stop behaving like fucking savages.

No white person ever made a black thug riot, or steal, or rape, or murder, or shoot another black person, or become too fucking lazy and worthless to get a job and support himself and the chlidren he fathers but rarely ever supports financially. NO white person is reponsible for any of that.

So, yeah, a lot of white people are sick and tired of the whining and rioting and BLM stupidity and kneeling drama queens and general stupidity and an apparent lack of capacity for much emotional or intellectual growth.

So take your never-ending whines and stick them up your ass.

As you may be able to tell I didn't read a whole lot of your latest rant, either. I scanned it and saw that it is just another monumental pile of horseshit. Same old whining. That's all your posts ever consist of. Never anything of value. All you ever do is waste everyone's time.


----------



## monkrules

Taz said:


> So how much reparations $$$ would you be satisfied with?


I might be willing to kick in a dime. 

I make it a point to never pay more than something is worth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that you think all Whites are White supremacists, a complete delusional position in today's World.
> 
> 
> 
> All white people are white supremacists.
> 
> That means that all white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves.
> 
> So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically embedded, it is likely that everyone in such places will have internalized that conditioning.
> 
> All white people (as the dominant group in the U.S) have been conditioned to accept white dominance in the social, political and economic system, and to believe that white dominance is a preferable arrangement for the society in which they live, the neighborhoods in which they live, the places where they work, etc.
Click to expand...


News flash, people who support multiculturalism aren't White supremacists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we just don't have to explain to  you why we do the same things whites do.
> I don't cover for drug dealers or any other criminals.
> 
> but you knew that and lied anyway.
> 
> Why did you post in a thread whose entire subject was to find out why you cover for black criminals when you had no intention of explaining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> But can you also explain these questions about your white people
> 
> Can you explain how way more white women smoke cigarettes while pregnant, a rate that is way higher than the rate for black women ?
> Can you explain how white women were more likely than black women to drink alcohol when pregnant ?
> Can you explain how whites were more likely than blacks to have binged in the past month ? Among younger whites the problem is even worse.
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to then get behind the wheel of a car and attempt to drive ?
> Can you explain how Whites are more likely than blacks to drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to smoke cancer-causing cigarettes ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely than blacks to text while driving ?
> Can you explain how whites are more likely to vomit or take laxatives so as to lose weight ?
> Can you explain how whites are less likely to have used a condom ?
> Can you explain how whites are so disrespectful to their parents? Look at the evidence
> Can you explain why white college students are far more likely to hookup with multiple sexual partners than black students
> Can you explain how white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons ? And young white men more likely than members of any other group to do so ?
> Can you explain to me how that whites end there own lives at a far higher rate than blacks
Click to expand...


It took you about 10,000 hours to research this all, or you found some Black supremacist site posting these, so you didn't have to do the research?

Sure, sometimes Whites do more bad behavior, but overall far more Blacks are criminals.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.


Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.


----------



## monkrules

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It took you about 10,000 hours to research this all, or you found some Black supremacist site posting these, so you didn't have to do the research?


He's just trying to show off how he learned to cut and paste.

Act like you're impressed...


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
Click to expand...

Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one criminal hero post Depression.
> 
> tv shows and wild west movies?
> 
> fucking pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> White people always making movie about white serial killers (John Wayne Gacy, Ted Bundy, Jeffery Dahlmer) or white robbers like The Wolf Of Wall Street. about Jordan Belfort. The new Bernie Madoff move "Wizard of Lies" Madoff who stole 50 billion starring De-Niro. Or the new movie about John Gotti. Or fictional white characters running around killing everyone. White people are always making movies about death and destruction and killing and war. I'd be here all day if I had to list them.
> 
> After the dust has settled over Charles Manson....in 5 or 10 years time, white people make a movie about him too
Click to expand...

. Not to glorify them, but to warn others about them, and to warn about their type of characters in life, and about their mental health problems.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you
> Where's your reason for covering up for black people that sell poison to kids?
> oh, not man enough to answer?
> 
> thought so
> 
> 
> 
> Who sells drugs to kids ? Where ? I don't know any drug dealer (And I know helluva lot more than you) that pushes drugs to kids.
> 
> Kids don't have the money to buy drugs.
> 
> Also it's good to remember that
> 
> White people are more likely to use heavier drugs than black people that is.according to data
> White men are more likely as black men to die from an opioid overdose (Heroin) and white women were more likely to die from such an overdose as black women
> The major drug problem is in your race.
> 
> Plus the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons. The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.
Click to expand...

. Sounds like some super good reasons not to turn to crime, so why do people turn to crime knowing these outcomes ?? Amazing really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...


Well, actually if you can't work together in cold environments you'll probably starve to death.

So, the opposite of theft, and plunder could very well hold true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...


The oldest buildings are in Europe.

Just sayin'

List of oldest buildings - Wikipedia


----------



## Paul Essien

monkrules said:


> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*


If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.


monkrules said:


> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".


Yes. They do. But I expect that.


monkrules said:


> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.


What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.

You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.


monkrules said:


> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.


And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society

You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket


monkrules said:


> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.


No. I don't speak it you.

I never ever talk about what black people wrong to white supremacists.

Why ?

Because whites try and use that to get themselves off the hook.

It is not about getting white people to change. Very much like husbands who beat their wives, white people have an extremely hard time taking a cold, hard honest look at themselves and admitting that there is anything wrong.

Instead they make a thousand and one excuses.

You're attention is to skewed in one direction. That is : Black people. Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.

But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes (racism ) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.


monkrules said:


> It is NOT up to white people to bottle feed you like babies forever.


When black people are nowhere near whites. Whites still aren’t satisfied.

Even in here. Look at SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) or Meathead (Lives in Czech Republic) they're not even around black people. Probably don't know any black people. Probably never had a black person do anything to them. Yet they still talk shit about about black people. .

Look at Rosewood in the early part of the last century







Here was a thriving black community living independent of whites, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.

Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.

*Black degradation is essential to White people.*

Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.

The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.






Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.

If black people say "OK. We don't want help. We just want a good jobs"

Then we are hit with the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a better chance of being called back for an interview even when all qualifications are the same?

Or the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?

Or the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as their white male counterparts to be out of work?

Or if black people say "OK. I'll start my own sh*t. I want to work for myself"

Then it's reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”)

This aspect does not only apply to America it applies on a global scale too. Its not just Black communities which have been prevented from organically growing and developing. Its countries and states too.

Growth of ones own community can't happen in isolation. It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place restrictions will ultimately always apply.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself.


monkrules said:


> At some point you will have to take responsibility for your own actions, your own decisions, your own crimes and looting and thievery, your own lack of values, and yes, you'll have to take responsibility for your own lives.


Several points have been overlooked by guys like you who seem to think they have the moral basis to lecture black folks.

Not only are you wrong about black folks (few of whom you actually know) and black communities (of which you have rarely ever actually spent time in), but you ignore a number of things in the _white_ community.

For instance,teen pregnancy rates have been falling considerably for African American youth, contrary to popular perception.

From 1991 to 2010, the rate of births to black teens. The birthrate for all black women under 18 fell by more than half. Indeed, the birth rate for African American teenagers is now at an _all-time low_.

Since the early 1990s, the rate of out-of-wedlock child birth for all women (not just teenagers) has fallen for blacks, while climbing for whites.

And let's talk crime. More to the point let's talk about violent crime

Homicide death rates today are actually far lower for black men than in the past. (That is still such cold comfort for those who have lost a loved one) but black men are safer today when it comes to the threat of being killed than they were 60 years ago.

And although crime and homicide spikes in a few places like Chicago have been quite real, these seem to be outliers, as violent crime nationally (including crime committed by blacks) has continued to fall in recent years and now stands at rates that are well below those of twenty years ago. In some mostly black cities, like Washington D.C. for instance, homicide rates now stand at their lowest point in the past half-century.


monkrules said:


> There is NO other group in this country that has demanded so much,


What have black people demanded ? Tell me



monkrules said:


> whined so much,


O. Please in here is








monkrules said:


> been given so much


No race has been given as much as has been given to white people

But the notion that white people may receive certain advantages generally not received by others is a sometimes maddening concept. Right ?

Even rich black folks are subject to racial profiling and stereotyping, as well as bias in mortgage lending, and unequal treatment in schools.

Even the children of well-off black families are more likely to be suspended or expelled from school than the children of poor whites, and this is true despite the fact that there is no difference in the rates of serious school rule infractions between white kids or black kids that could justify the disparity

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

White men with a criminal record are more likely to get a call-back for an interview than black male job applicants who don’t have one (even when all the qualifications, demeanor and communication styles are the same)

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

White women are more likely than black women to be hired for work through temporary agencies, even when the black women have more experience and are more qualified.
_
But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

There are about two million cases of race-based discrimination against black people every year in the United States.

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

Whites are more likely than blacks to use drugs but it's black people who comprise about 90 percent of the persons incarcerated for a drug possession offense.

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

This is true despite the fact that white men are more likely to be caught with drugs in their car.

Whites hold about most of all the management level jobs in this country, receive about most of government contract dollars, and hold most of tenured faculty positions on college campuses.

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_

Whites are more likely than members of any other racial group to be admitted to their college of first choice.

_But black people have been given so much. Right ?_


monkrules said:


> and returned so little.


Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.

_But black people have returned so little. Right ?_

Who would be hurt more ? Black folks ? If all welfare programs were shut down tomorrow ?
Or white folks ? If blacks decided we were through transferring half-a-trillion dollars each year to white people and we were going to keep our money in our own communities ?

_But black people have returned so little. Right ?_

Not to mention that whites depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate you. White people depended on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above all black people.

Whites depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans. Even the GI Bill was largely for whites only, and all of these government efforts were instrumental in creating the white middle class.

Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas. Then these same Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution, as well as allowing the textile and tobacco industries to emerge as international powerhouses.

From 1790 to 1860 alone, whites and the overall economy reaped the benefits of as much as $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
_
But black people have returned so little ?_

Whites relied on black women to suckle and care for your children. White people relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from your doorstep. Whites relied on black girls to fan your sleeping white ladies so as to ensure your comfort. Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing u back to health when we fell ill.

_But black people have returned so little. Right ?_

During the civil war, the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.

_But black people have returned so little. Right ?_

White people are so dependent on black people that you wouldn’t know what to do without us.

No black folks around ?

White people would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred;
White people would have no one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted;
White people would have no one to blame but themselves when your lives turned out to be less than you’d expected.
Face it - You need black people (especially in a inferior role) as a way to build yourselves up and provide a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.

I watched a programme a few years ago where they asked white folks and black folks what they like about being black or white

For African-Americans the answers always have to do with the pride we feel, coming from families who have struggled against the odds, fought injustice, persevered, and maintained dignity in the face of great obstacles.

For whites ? If they can come up with anything, it is typically something about how nice it is not to have to worry about being racially profiled by police, or how nice it is not to be presumed less competent by employers, or discriminated against when applying for a loan, or looking for a home.

For white people, your self-definition is wrapped up in terms of what and who you aren’t.

What it means to be white is merely to not be black.


monkrules said:


> All that has ever been asked is that you start taking care of SOME of your own problems and stop behaving like fucking savages.


I’ve always found it funny how whites want to view personal responsibility as a one-way street: In other words, _they _need to clean up their act, but _we_ don’t need to do anything

White people use the “personal responsibility” card when they no longer want to deal with the crap they put out there, whether its discrimination in lending by white banks, racial profiling by cops, or moving away from a neighborhood when too many of “those” people move in.

Tell me - How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that even when we have the same level of education and experience, we still are paid less than white and are more likely to be unable to find a job ?

How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that black men are twice as likely to have their cars stopped and searched for drugs, even though whites are twice as likely to actually have drugs on us when we’re stopped?

Black folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that such institutions have never done much to improve out situation, and nothing at all.

But I see very little responsibilty in the white community. Rarely do you spend time dealing with your own racism and which only you have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like you.

It's white folks’ job to deal with racism, not point fingers at black folks and tell them to do better.


monkrules said:


> No white person ever made a black thug riot


Why don't you sort out the problems of the stuff your complaining about in the white community ?

Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.

These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.














Or the early annual riots that happened at the hands of mostly white people in San Francisco whenever the Giants won the World Series wasn’t publicized nearly as much.














So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.

At least we (Black people) choose serous issues to raise hell over — like police brutality, poverty and racism — whites lose their minds over sports games.

That’s the fundamental difference. Black people generally don’t riot for sport and play



monkrules said:


> or rape


So are we talking about sexual perversions now ? Well why don't you sort out the sexual perverts in your own community ?


















It's all coming out now. The Harvey Weinsteins.

All the sexual freaks in your race.

But Harvey Weinstein will only end up paying off a few civil suits. Other than that nothing is gonna happen to him.

White rapists are protected.

In fact white rapists get elected President

Not to mention other white rapists like Russel Crowe, Woody Allen, Roman Polanski, Bill O’Reilly, Casey Affleck, Ben Roethlisberger the beat goes on and on like Janet said.


monkrules said:


> or shoot another black person,


And what are you doing about all the white on white killings ?

Like the mass killing of one of your people in Las Vegas a few months. Stephen Paddock killed 67 people






This was an older white man who likely voted for Trump (i.e., white supremacist mentality) killed 50+ people who likely voted for Trump (because they share his white supremacist mentality) + injured 200+ more people (likely white supremacists) who likely voted for Trump, at a country music concert where headliner Jason Aldean likely voted for Trump (because he shares Trump’s white supremacist mindset) and where the concert was full of likely Trump supporters (i.e., likely white supremacists).

Uh, I let white folks handle that one.

I bet the NRA And Trump were hoping the killer was Muslim and black Person so they could pin it on the Left, Antifa, and/or some other Progressive organization.

Also it's worth noting that white high school students are _more_ likely than black students to carry weapons, either generally or at school, with young white men being more likely than members of any other group to do so.

White males are involved in mass shootings or other killings, like spree killings, this tendency to carry weapons, either in general or on campus should make you think about the health of white culture.

I’m calling for a complete and total shut down of all white men from entering the USA until they figure out what the hell is going on!


monkrules said:


> or become too fucking lazy and worthless to get a job


Make up your mind dude.

One minute you say were lazy. The next minute you say


monkrules said:


> been given so much


Either we are lazy or we are taken all the jobs. Can't do both


monkrules said:


> As you may be able to tell I didn't read a whole lot of your latest rant, either. I scanned it and saw that it is just another monumental pile of horseshit. Same old whining.


I read what you have to say word for word. Why ? Because I'm not scared and I know how to counter all your arguments you got from stormfront.

But this proves my point. That racism is not about logic. It's about feeling.


monkrules said:


> That's all your posts ever consist of. Never anything of value. All you ever do is waste everyone's time.


So why are you replying to me then ?

if you think “_all your posts ever consist of. Never anything of value_” then don’t reply to my comments.

Who are you trying to convince of white superiority ? Because it certainly isn’t me.

That would be a complete and utter exercise in futility. Do you think I will some how magically see the light ? That history as I know it to be is false and the image the white man presents is much more factual ?

That will never ever happen.


----------



## Paul Essien

Asclepias said:


> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...


Except Moors were Arabs they recycled largely Greco-Roman knowledge in the first place.

Greco-Roman Galen spoke of Germans, and Gauls (French) as the best soap-makers.

Any questions?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's all coming out now. The Harvey Weinsteins.
> 
> All the sexual freaks in your race.
> 
> But Harvey Weinstein will only end up paying off a few civil suits. Other than that nothing is gonna happen to him.
> 
> White rapists are protected.
> 
> In fact white rapists get elected President
> 
> Not to mention other white rapists like Russel Crowe, Woody Allen, Roman Polanski, Bill O’Reilly, Casey Affleck, Ben Roethlisberger the beat goes on and on like Janet said.
> .
Click to expand...


Harvey Weinstein's a Jew, Jews aren't really White people, they have a lot of Afro-Asiatic (Semitic) DNA.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Except Moors were Arabs they recycled largely Greco-Roman knowledge in the first place.
> Greco-Roman Galen spoke of Germans, and Gauls (French) as the best soap-makers.
> Any questions?


This is just.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harvey Weinstein's a Jew, Jews aren't really White people, they have a lot of Afro-Asiatic (Semitic) DNA.


So how is it that many Jewish people the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans. Even the GI Bill was largely for whites only, and all of these government efforts were instrumental in creating the white middle class.
> 
> Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas. Then these same Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution, as well as allowing the textile and tobacco industries to emerge as international powerhouses.
> 
> From 1790 to 1860 alone, whites and the overall economy reaped the benefits of as much as $40 billion in unpaid black labor.
> _
> But black people have returned so little ?_
Click to expand...


How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?

As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.

The GI Bill on the other hand was used by quite a few Whites, but none the less it was paid for mostly by White tax-payers.

Black slaves were paid for with food, which is more to say about some starving peasants in Europe.

The fact that the Black slave population grew faster in the U.S than any White population had in Europe says it all.

The peasantry in Europe could starve to death, and no one cared, because they could be replaced.

On the other hand if Black slaves starved to death, it was loss of property.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Moors were Arabs they recycled largely Greco-Roman knowledge in the first place.
> Greco-Roman Galen spoke of Germans, and Gauls (French) as the best soap-makers.
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This is just.
Click to expand...


This is what a Moor thought about you, and your ilk.

But, they must have been Black because you say so.

Ibn Khaldun - Wikiquote


"Beyond [known peoples of black West Africa] to the south there is no civilization in the proper sense. There are only humans who are closer to dumb animals than to rational beings. They live in thickets and caves, and eat herbs and unprepared grain. They frequently eat each other. They cannot be considered human beings."
_Muqaddimah_


"Therefore, the Negro nation are, as a rule, submissive to slavery, because [Negroes] have little [that is essentially] human and have attributes that are quite similar to those of dumb animals, as we have stated."
_Muqaddimah_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey Weinstein's a Jew, Jews aren't really White people, they have a lot of Afro-Asiatic (Semitic) DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> So how is it that many Jewish people the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?
Click to expand...


Here's a genetic  PCA plot putting Jews as much closer genetically with the Moors (Maghrebian) rather than Northern Europeans.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Here's a genetic  PCA plot putting Jews as much closer genetically with the Moors (Maghrebian) rather than Northern Europeans.


OK.

So how is it that many Jewish people like the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don't speak it you.
> 
> I never ever talk about what black people wrong to white supremacists.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because whites try and use that to get themselves off the hook.
> 
> It is not about getting white people to change. Very much like husbands who beat their wives, white people have an extremely hard time taking a cold, hard honest look at themselves and admitting that there is anything wrong.
> 
> Instead they make a thousand and one excuses.
> 
> You're attention is to skewed in one direction. That is : Black people. Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes (racism ) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT up to white people to bottle feed you like babies forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people are nowhere near whites. Whites still aren’t satisfied.
> 
> Even in here. Look at SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) or Meathead (Lives in Czech Republic) they're not even around black people. Probably don't know any black people. Probably never had a black person do anything to them. Yet they still talk shit about about black people. .
> 
> Look at Rosewood in the early part of the last century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was a thriving black community living independent of whites, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.
> 
> Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.
> 
> *Black degradation is essential to White people.*
> 
> Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.
> 
> The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.
> 
> If black people say "OK. We don't want help. We just want a good jobs"
Click to expand...


I don't get the Tulsa Riots, among other ones you listed.

Truth of the matter is it's not necessary for Whites to knock down Blacks from competing.

Because it's obvious Blacks can't compete in anything other than sports, and music with Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a genetic  PCA plot putting Jews as much closer genetically with the Moors (Maghrebian) rather than Northern Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> So how is it that many Jewish people like the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?
Click to expand...


That DNA study puts Ashkenazi Jews as closer genetically to the Moors (Maghrebinian) rather than to Northern Europe?

Does that make the Moors White too, or Jews Black too?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
Click to expand...


How come this study is far more neglected?
Is
it because of White privilege?

Hiring bias study: Resumes with black, white, Hispanic names treated the same

The new study, which is forthcoming in the journal Applied Economics Letters, has important differences from the research published in 2004 by University of Chicago professor Marianne Bertrand and Sendhil Mullainathan, then at MIT and now at Harvard.

Namely, they used different names.

In the original study, Bertrand and Mullainathan sent nearly 5,000 resumes to 1,300 job ads they found in newspapers in Boston and Chicago from fictional applicants with "very white-sounding names" like Emily Walsh and Greg Baker and "very African-American sounding names" like Lakisha Washington and Jamal Jones. The names were randomly assigned to higher-quality and lower-quality resumes and submitted for administrative support, clerical, customer service and sales openings.

The white names got 50 percent more callbacks than the black names, regardless of the industry or occupation.

One of the criticisms of that study was that Lakisha and Jamal can denote socioeconomic status, and that employers may have made assumptions about education and income rather than race.

Hoping to capture the effect of race alone, Koedel and his co-author, Rajeev Darolia, conducted their experiment using surnames that the U.S. Census shows overwhelmingly belong to whites, blacks and Hispanics, while using first names to signify gender.

In the new experiment, the researchers sent nearly 9,000 resumes to online job postings in seven cities for positions in sales, administrative assistance, customer service, information technology, medical assistance and medical office/billing. The resumes from the fictional black applicants bore the last names Washington and Jefferson, while those from white candidates bore Anderson and Thompson, and those from Hispanic candidates bore Hernandez and Garcia.

On average, 11.4 percent of resumes received a response from an employer, and there were no statistically significant differences across race, ethnic or gender groups.

The study, which only measured the very first step in the hiring process, could suggest that racial discrimination is less prevalent than it was a dozen years ago, the researchers say in a policy paper.

But it also could indicate that last names are a weak signal of race.

Though 90 percent of people with the last name Washington are black and 75 percent of those named Jefferson are black, "there is the fair criticism that maybe no one knows that," Koedel said.

The first names likely didn't help strengthen the connection. Megan and Brian were used for the white candidates, and Chloe and Ryan for the black candidates.

"If I got a resume in the mail for Chloe Washington or Ryan Jefferson it would be hard for me to imagine that I would have interpreted that differently from Megan Anderson or Bryan Thompson," said Northwestern University professor David Figlio, director of the school's Institute for Policy Research, who was not involved in the study.

Doing a search on a database he has of 2 million names of kids born in Florida between 1994 and 2002, Figlio found that 90 percent of Ryans and 89 percent of Chloes are white.

"This new study is interesting and worthwhile but I don't think it changes my view in how important race is in subconscious decision-making," Figlio said. He points to a 2010 study by Stanford University researchers, titled "The Visible Hand," that showed racial bias without the complications of names and other indicators that could influence people's decisions.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don't speak it you.
> 
> I never ever talk about what black people wrong to white supremacists.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because whites try and use that to get themselves off the hook.
> 
> It is not about getting white people to change. Very much like husbands who beat their wives, white people have an extremely hard time taking a cold, hard honest look at themselves and admitting that there is anything wrong.
> 
> Instead they make a thousand and one excuses.
> 
> You're attention is to skewed in one direction. That is : Black people. Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes (racism ) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT up to white people to bottle feed you like babies forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people are nowhere near whites. Whites still aren’t satisfied.
> 
> Even in here. Look at SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) or Meathead (Lives in Czech Republic) they're not even around black people. Probably don't know any black people. Probably never had a black person do anything to them. Yet they still talk shit about about black people. .
> 
> Look at Rosewood in the early part of the last century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was a thriving black community living independent of whites, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.
> 
> Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.
> 
> *Black degradation is essential to White people.*
> 
> Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.
> 
> The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.
> 
> If black people say "OK. We don't want help. We just want a good jobs"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the Tulsa Riots, among other ones you listed.
> 
> Truth of the matter is it's not necessary for Whites to knock down Blacks from competing.
> 
> Because it's obvious Blacks can't compete in anything other than sports, and music with Whites.
Click to expand...


Well Essen, I guess these comments accurately explain the 188 years of overt laws and policies made by whites to deny blacks the  right to compete.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come this study is far more neglected?
> Is
> it because of White privilege?
> 
> Hiring bias study: Resumes with black, white, Hispanic names treated the same
> 
> The new study, which is forthcoming in the journal Applied Economics Letters, has important differences from the research published in 2004 by University of Chicago professor Marianne Bertrand and Sendhil Mullainathan, then at MIT and now at Harvard.
> 
> Namely, they used different names.
> 
> In the original study, Bertrand and Mullainathan sent nearly 5,000 resumes to 1,300 job ads they found in newspapers in Boston and Chicago from fictional applicants with "very white-sounding names" like Emily Walsh and Greg Baker and "very African-American sounding names" like Lakisha Washington and Jamal Jones. The names were randomly assigned to higher-quality and lower-quality resumes and submitted for administrative support, clerical, customer service and sales openings.
> 
> The white names got 50 percent more callbacks than the black names, regardless of the industry or occupation.
> 
> One of the criticisms of that study was that Lakisha and Jamal can denote socioeconomic status, and that employers may have made assumptions about education and income rather than race.
> 
> Hoping to capture the effect of race alone, Koedel and his co-author, Rajeev Darolia, conducted their experiment using surnames that the U.S. Census shows overwhelmingly belong to whites, blacks and Hispanics, while using first names to signify gender.
> 
> In the new experiment, the researchers sent nearly 9,000 resumes to online job postings in seven cities for positions in sales, administrative assistance, customer service, information technology, medical assistance and medical office/billing. The resumes from the fictional black applicants bore the last names Washington and Jefferson, while those from white candidates bore Anderson and Thompson, and those from Hispanic candidates bore Hernandez and Garcia.
> 
> On average, 11.4 percent of resumes received a response from an employer, and there were no statistically significant differences across race, ethnic or gender groups.
> 
> The study, which only measured the very first step in the hiring process, could suggest that racial discrimination is less prevalent than it was a dozen years ago, the researchers say in a policy paper.
> 
> But it also could indicate that last names are a weak signal of race.
> 
> Though 90 percent of people with the last name Washington are black and 75 percent of those named Jefferson are black, "there is the fair criticism that maybe no one knows that," Koedel said.
> 
> The first names likely didn't help strengthen the connection. Megan and Brian were used for the white candidates, and Chloe and Ryan for the black candidates.
> 
> "If I got a resume in the mail for Chloe Washington or Ryan Jefferson it would be hard for me to imagine that I would have interpreted that differently from Megan Anderson or Bryan Thompson," said Northwestern University professor David Figlio, director of the school's Institute for Policy Research, who was not involved in the study.
> 
> Doing a search on a database he has of 2 million names of kids born in Florida between 1994 and 2002, Figlio found that 90 percent of Ryans and 89 percent of Chloes are white.
> 
> "This new study is interesting and worthwhile but I don't think it changes my view in how important race is in subconscious decision-making," Figlio said. He points to a 2010 study by Stanford University researchers, titled "The Visible Hand," that showed racial bias without the complications of names and other indicators that could influence people's decisions.
Click to expand...


But this study doesn't show anything  but that the people who had obvious black names did not get called back. Then the natural extension of this study is how many blacks with the same names as whites get hired and the DOL shows  us that the black unemployment rate regardless of name is at least 2 times higher than whites. So you have no point here.

Think about it. If we don't know the name belongs to blacks we treat them the same. And you think this justifies something? C'mon ,Mr I'm white and more genetically intelligent  than you dumb blacks, you've got to do better than this.


----------



## Wry Catcher

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?



On two occasions I attended black churches for funerals of colleagues.  You cannot be any more bigoted or wrong on the black culture.  In  fact it is people like you who exclude minorities from equal rights, equal opportunities and equal acceptance.

Simple minded people like you are incapable of panoptic and sagacious thought, only one of the many problems which have infected race relations for two centuries.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?


Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.

Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.


I know about Polish history. The Warsaw Ghetto. I know. Yeah - They fought with every fiber of their beings to hold off the Nazi and close to 100,000 died of hunger and disease.






Day after day thousands were put on trains and sent to Treblinka and killed.

But that did not matter to the Poles when they came to the USA. In fact after a very short time in the states, Polish immigrants were rioting against blacks, joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to “become white” by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The GI Bill on the other hand was used by quite a few Whites, but none the less it was paid for mostly by White tax-payers.


Yes it did and the GI Bill was meant for the white soldiers (not the black ones) who were able to return from World War II and make use of the Bill to go to college, or get job training. 

For blacks returning from military service, discrimination in employment was still allowed to trump our “right” to utilize GI Bill benefits. 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Black slaves were paid for with food, which is more to say about some starving peasants in Europe.
> The peasantry in Europe could starve to death, and no one cared, because they could be replaced.
> On the other hand if Black slaves starved to death, it was loss of property.


And here's the hypocrisy of what your saying.

Yeah Hiter's soldiers in Treblinka killed about 870,000 Jewish people with many Polish people in the space of about a year (As I'm sure you know)

The way black slaves and the whole slave trade was conducted was almost the identical to what the Nazis did to the Jews in Poland and Polish people. They (Hitler) saw them as sub humans who were to be eliminated at once..

Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)

You can't have both ways.

You're against white supremacy when it affects you and your people. But you're not against white supremacy when it affects others.

OK. Got it.






But now you want empathy and understanding for 'your' people and want to win gold medal at the oppression Olympics


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That DNA study puts Ashkenazi Jews as closer genetically to the Moors (Maghrebinian) rather than to Northern Europe?
> 
> Does that make the Moors White too, or Jews Black too?


So how is it that many Jewish people like the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about Polish history. The Warsaw Ghetto. I know. Yeah - They fought with every fiber of their beings to hold off the Nazi and close to 100,000 died of hunger and disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day after day thousands were put on trains and sent to Treblinka and killed.
> 
> But that did not matter to the Poles when they came to the USA. In fact after a very short time in the states, Polish immigrants were rioting against blacks, joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to “become white” by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GI Bill on the other hand was used by quite a few Whites, but none the less it was paid for mostly by White tax-payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did and the GI Bill was meant for the white soldiers (not the black ones) who were able to return from World War II and make use of the Bill to go to college, or get job training.
> 
> For blacks returning from military service, discrimination in employment was still allowed to trump our “right” to utilize GI Bill benefits.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves were paid for with food, which is more to say about some starving peasants in Europe.
> The peasantry in Europe could starve to death, and no one cared, because they could be replaced.
> On the other hand if Black slaves starved to death, it was loss of property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here's the hypocrisy of what your saying.
> 
> Yeah Hiter's soldiers in Treblinka killed about 870,000 Jewish people with many Polish people in the space of about a year (As I'm sure you know)
> 
> The way black slaves and the whole slave trade was conducted was almost the identical to what the Nazis did to the Jews in Poland and Polish people. They (Hitler) saw them as sub humans who were to be eliminated at once..
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> You can't have both ways.
> 
> You're against white supremacy when it affects you and your people. But you're not against white supremacy when it affects others.
> 
> OK. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now you want empathy and understanding for 'your' people and want to win gold medal at the oppression Olympics
Click to expand...


Thank you, a very informative post, and one sure to receive hateful responses from the usual suspects.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Wry Catcher said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On two occasions I attended black churches for funerals of colleagues.  You cannot be any more bigoted or wrong on the black culture.  In  fact it is people like you who exclude minorities from equal rights, equal opportunities and equal acceptance.
> 
> Simple minded people like you are incapable of panoptic and sagacious thought, only one of the many problems which have infected race relations for two centuries.
Click to expand...


WOW...touching story...I'm all warm and fuzzy with a few goosebumps...thanks for sharing.
Soooo, you spent three hours (two funerals) with Blacks in mourning at a church and you were able to create an opinion of their "culture"? Because Blacks while in mourning at a funeral for a couple of hours would display their NORMAL behavioral traits? Did you follow them to the streets of Chicago on Saturday night? Did they arm you with one of their AK's or AR15's?
Come on bud...I know you're smarter than that. I've read atleast two rational posts of yours. Do yourself a favor and delete this retarded post before it's too late.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don't speak it you.
> 
> I never ever talk about what black people wrong to white supremacists.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because whites try and use that to get themselves off the hook.
> 
> It is not about getting white people to change. Very much like husbands who beat their wives, white people have an extremely hard time taking a cold, hard honest look at themselves and admitting that there is anything wrong.
> 
> Instead they make a thousand and one excuses.
> 
> You're attention is to skewed in one direction. That is : Black people. Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes (racism ) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT up to white people to bottle feed you like babies forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people are nowhere near whites. Whites still aren’t satisfied.
> 
> Even in here. Look at SobieskiSavedEurope (Lives in Poland) or Meathead (Lives in Czech Republic) they're not even around black people. Probably don't know any black people. Probably never had a black person do anything to them. Yet they still talk shit about about black people. .
> 
> Look at Rosewood in the early part of the last century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was a thriving black community living independent of whites, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.
> 
> Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.
> 
> *Black degradation is essential to White people.*
> 
> Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.
> 
> The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.
> 
> If black people say "OK. We don't want help. We just want a good jobs"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the Tulsa Riots, among other ones you listed.
> 
> Truth of the matter is it's not necessary for Whites to knock down Blacks from competing.
> 
> Because it's obvious Blacks can't compete in anything other than sports, and music with Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Essen, I guess these comments accurately explain the 188 years of overt laws and policies made by whites to deny blacks the  right to compete.
Click to expand...


Blacks are further behind now, than before Civil Rights.

Wow, what good competitors.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But every one of your whining points has been refuted many times by a lot of members.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean saying "your stupid" "you have a low IQ" "your wrong" is refuting someone then your right.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're blaming whites for having a "heart of stone when it comes to black people".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They do. But I expect that.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you NEVER once have acknowledged the never-ending problems blacks cause in this society — and in every society where blacks are found in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What problems ? Crime ? And I'll show that white people are biggest criminals. Drugs ? And I'll show you that white people are the biggest drug dealers and takers ? Violence ? And I'll show that white people have been the most violent ever to walk the earth.
> 
> You don't like it because my arguments put you and white people on the back foot.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been, in any of your posts that I have read, any recognition of the fact that black thugs are a cancer on this society and on decent black people as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there is never any recognition from you of the fact that white thugs are cancer on this society
> 
> You name the problem, the disease, the human suffering, or the abject misery visited upon millions, and I'll bet you 10 bucks I can put a white face on it faster than a speeding ticket
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER speak about black responsibility in getting their own lives together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come this study is far more neglected?
> Is
> it because of White privilege?
> 
> Hiring bias study: Resumes with black, white, Hispanic names treated the same
> 
> The new study, which is forthcoming in the journal Applied Economics Letters, has important differences from the research published in 2004 by University of Chicago professor Marianne Bertrand and Sendhil Mullainathan, then at MIT and now at Harvard.
> 
> Namely, they used different names.
> 
> In the original study, Bertrand and Mullainathan sent nearly 5,000 resumes to 1,300 job ads they found in newspapers in Boston and Chicago from fictional applicants with "very white-sounding names" like Emily Walsh and Greg Baker and "very African-American sounding names" like Lakisha Washington and Jamal Jones. The names were randomly assigned to higher-quality and lower-quality resumes and submitted for administrative support, clerical, customer service and sales openings.
> 
> The white names got 50 percent more callbacks than the black names, regardless of the industry or occupation.
> 
> One of the criticisms of that study was that Lakisha and Jamal can denote socioeconomic status, and that employers may have made assumptions about education and income rather than race.
> 
> Hoping to capture the effect of race alone, Koedel and his co-author, Rajeev Darolia, conducted their experiment using surnames that the U.S. Census shows overwhelmingly belong to whites, blacks and Hispanics, while using first names to signify gender.
> 
> In the new experiment, the researchers sent nearly 9,000 resumes to online job postings in seven cities for positions in sales, administrative assistance, customer service, information technology, medical assistance and medical office/billing. The resumes from the fictional black applicants bore the last names Washington and Jefferson, while those from white candidates bore Anderson and Thompson, and those from Hispanic candidates bore Hernandez and Garcia.
> 
> On average, 11.4 percent of resumes received a response from an employer, and there were no statistically significant differences across race, ethnic or gender groups.
> 
> The study, which only measured the very first step in the hiring process, could suggest that racial discrimination is less prevalent than it was a dozen years ago, the researchers say in a policy paper.
> 
> But it also could indicate that last names are a weak signal of race.
> 
> Though 90 percent of people with the last name Washington are black and 75 percent of those named Jefferson are black, "there is the fair criticism that maybe no one knows that," Koedel said.
> 
> The first names likely didn't help strengthen the connection. Megan and Brian were used for the white candidates, and Chloe and Ryan for the black candidates.
> 
> "If I got a resume in the mail for Chloe Washington or Ryan Jefferson it would be hard for me to imagine that I would have interpreted that differently from Megan Anderson or Bryan Thompson," said Northwestern University professor David Figlio, director of the school's Institute for Policy Research, who was not involved in the study.
> 
> Doing a search on a database he has of 2 million names of kids born in Florida between 1994 and 2002, Figlio found that 90 percent of Ryans and 89 percent of Chloes are white.
> 
> "This new study is interesting and worthwhile but I don't think it changes my view in how important race is in subconscious decision-making," Figlio said. He points to a 2010 study by Stanford University researchers, titled "The Visible Hand," that showed racial bias without the complications of names and other indicators that could influence people's decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this study doesn't show anything  but that the people who had obvious black names did not get called back. Then the natural extension of this study is how many blacks with the same names as whites get hired and the DOL shows  us that the black unemployment rate regardless of name is at least 2 times higher than whites. So you have no point here.
> 
> Think about it. If we don't know the name belongs to blacks we treat them the same. And you think this justifies something? C'mon ,Mr I'm white and more genetically intelligent  than you dumb blacks, you've got to do better than this.
Click to expand...


Well, I wonder if funny White names like Boguslav, Boris, Guido, Cletus etc. also don't get as many call backs?

Did they even study that?

The usual anti-White propaganda, to vilify Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
Click to expand...


Haven't Blacks gotten FHA loans for years now?
Shouldn't they be catching up?
No such luck.

Blacks, and Native Americans participated in the Homestead Act.

Besides, the North-East where Whites have higher IQ's, and incomes didn't benefit from the Homestead Act.

If anything the Homestead Act was a bit of a dead-end, giving people land they would struggle to cultivate, and isolate themselves.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, I wonder if funny White names like Boguslav, Boris, Guido, Cletus etc. also don't get as many call backs?
> Did they even study that?
> The usual anti-White propaganda, to vilify Whites.


Dude. Polish people were dominated by the Germans. You're the scum of the white race






Look at that Polish girl in the Warsaw Ghetto. She's probably got low IQ. Why couldn't she help herself ? If she had a higher IQ those Polish people in WW2 could have defeated Hitler. I mean. It's all about IQ.






Look at the those begging Polish people. Pathetic. Now wonder Hitler murked so many of your people. 

_Not so funny now is it ?_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that did not matter to the Poles when they came to the USA. In fact after a very short time in the states, Polish immigrants were rioting against blacks,
Click to expand...


Name some Polish immigrant riots against Blacks?

Many former Polish neighborhoods have become garbage because  of minorities, this includes violent savage dirty ghettos which popped up in former Polish neighborhoods like Slavic Village (Becoming a bad Black ghetto) like Hamtranck, Michigan (Becoming a bad Muslim ghetto) or like Humboldt Park, Chicago (Became a bad Puerto Rican ghetto)


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Moors were Arabs they recycled largely Greco-Roman knowledge in the first place.
> 
> Greco-Roman Galen spoke of Germans, and Gauls (French) as the best soap-makers.
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...

No they recycled the knowledge the Greeks got from the Egyptians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
Click to expand...


Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.

How's that White Supremacist?

In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.

I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.

I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.

I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.

In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.

I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.

Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
Click to expand...

You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wonder if funny White names like Boguslav, Boris, Guido, Cletus etc. also don't get as many call backs?
> Did they even study that?
> The usual anti-White propaganda, to vilify Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Polish people were dominated by the Germans. You're the scum of the white race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Polish girl in the Warsaw Ghetto. She's probably got low IQ. Why couldn't she help herself ? If she had a higher IQ those Polish people in WW2 could have defeated Hitler. I mean. It's all about IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the those begging Polish people. Pathetic. Now wonder Hitler murked so many of your people.
> 
> _Not so funny now is it ?_
Click to expand...


Germany had controlled over Germany with 2 X more population as Poland in WW2, but also Austria, and Czechs.
So, Germany had 3 X more population as Poland when invading.

They also got Soviets, and Slovakia to invade Poland, and also got Soviet resources flowing in to fuel their war effort, in the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.

Germans lost many times in history to Poland.

The German Teutons got decimated by Poland in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410 destroying much of their leadership, and nation,  leading to much of their territories becoming a Polish Vassal called Royal Prussia,
as well as in the Siege of Allenstein where Copernicus commanded a Polish army to victory against German Teutons in 1521.

The Germans even bowed before the Polish crown in the Prussian Homage.

Prussian Homage - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
Click to expand...


Hitler was a German Supremacist.


----------



## Wry Catcher

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a genetic  PCA plot putting Jews as much closer genetically with the Moors (Maghrebian) rather than Northern Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> So how is it that many Jewish people like the actor Kirk Douglas or Woody Allen can whiten there names and have no problem fitting into white society if they're not white ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That DNA study puts Ashkenazi Jews as closer genetically to the Moors (Maghrebinian) rather than to Northern Europe?
> 
> Does that make the Moors White too, or Jews Black too?
Click to expand...


My great grandparents on both my paternal and maternal side were from France, Germany, Italy and Romania.  My Romania born paternal grandmother was Jewish. 

23&Me reported that I am 99.1% European, but 26.5 % Ashkenazi Jew.  I was raised Catholic as were all of my other ancestors with the exception of my dad's mother  and have never been seen as or considered a minority.

If one believe in Science and History, all of us today can be traced back to Africa, and most of us also have a percentage of Neanderthal in our make up:

More traits associated with your Neanderthal DNA

For those too chicken to find out their make up they should not take the DNA test.  However 23&Me is much more comprehensive  & more expensive than that offered by Ancestry.com. 

23&me lets us know any defects in our DNA which can lead to or be passed on to our children, causing some serious illnesses, what percent we may be Neanderthal and contact information for those who agreed to be identified as our close and not so close relatives around the world.


----------



## Wry Catcher

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
Click to expand...


Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Wry Catcher said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
Click to expand...


Austrians are Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know about Polish history. The Warsaw Ghetto. I know. Yeah - They fought with every fiber of their beings to hold off the Nazi and close to 100,000 died of hunger and disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day after day thousands were put on trains and sent to Treblinka and killed.
> 
> But that did not matter to the Poles when they came to the USA. In fact after a very short time in the states, Polish immigrants were rioting against blacks, joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to “become white” by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GI Bill on the other hand was used by quite a few Whites, but none the less it was paid for mostly by White tax-payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did and the GI Bill was meant for the white soldiers (not the black ones) who were able to return from World War II and make use of the Bill to go to college, or get job training.
> 
> For blacks returning from military service, discrimination in employment was still allowed to trump our “right” to utilize GI Bill benefits.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves were paid for with food, which is more to say about some starving peasants in Europe.
> The peasantry in Europe could starve to death, and no one cared, because they could be replaced.
> On the other hand if Black slaves starved to death, it was loss of property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here's the hypocrisy of what your saying.
> 
> Yeah Hiter's soldiers in Treblinka killed about 870,000 Jewish people with many Polish people in the space of about a year (As I'm sure you know)
> 
> The way black slaves and the whole slave trade was conducted was almost the identical to what the Nazis did to the Jews in Poland and Polish people. They (Hitler) saw them as sub humans who were to be eliminated at once..
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> You can't have both ways.
> 
> You're against white supremacy when it affects you and your people. But you're not against white supremacy when it affects others.
> 
> OK. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now you want empathy and understanding for 'your' people and want to win gold medal at the oppression Olympics
Click to expand...


Poland suffered enormously in the 20th Century, African Americans not so much.

So, why did both Rindermann, and Lynn put the IQ of Poland at 99?

Which is much higher than the African American IQ of 85.

There's no such explanation for this except genetic differences.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
Click to expand...

No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wonder if funny White names like Boguslav, Boris, Guido, Cletus etc. also don't get as many call backs?
> Did they even study that?
> The usual anti-White propaganda, to vilify Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Polish people were dominated by the Germans. You're the scum of the white race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that Polish girl in the Warsaw Ghetto. She's probably got low IQ. Why couldn't she help herself ? If she had a higher IQ those Polish people in WW2 could have defeated Hitler. I mean. It's all about IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the those begging Polish people. Pathetic. Now wonder Hitler murked so many of your people.
> 
> _Not so funny now is it ?_
Click to expand...


The Peace of Bautzen in 1018 was perhaps the biggest military embarrassment in history.

Poland at 1000 AD had only 1 million.

German Holy Roman Empire at 1000 AD had 7 million.

Germany also had Italian Venetians, and Czech Bohemians on their side in the Polish - German War of 1002 - 1018.

Germany lost, and handed over territory to Poland in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
Click to expand...


The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Whites even took advantage of the Homestead Act?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Polish American who's ancestors moved to New York in the early 20th century, this doesn't have anything to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why he loved eugenics.
Click to expand...


Hitler didn't even practice eugenics correctly.

He thought Dolichocephalic people were superior.

Well, Africans, Arabs, Asian Indians, Australoids, Neanderthals,  Homo Erectus, Gorillas, Chimpanzees, and Orangutans are all Dolichocephalic.

Actually many of the best, and brightest Germans were hyper- Brachycephalic, including Schopenhauer, Immanuel Kant, Leibniz etc.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians are Germans.
Click to expand...

No dummy they are Austrians. The different name should have given you a clue.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler didn't even practice eugenics correctly.
> 
> He thought Dolichocephalic people were superior.
> 
> Well, Africans, Arabs, Asian Indians, Australoids, Neanderthals,  Homo Erectus, Gorillas, Chimpanzees, and Orangutans are all Dolichocephalic.
> 
> Actually many of the best, and brightest Germans were hyper- Brachycephalic, including Schopenhauer, Immanuel Kant, Leibniz etc.
Click to expand...

Like most white supremacists he wasnt very bright. Just good at being a carnival barker like Drumpf.


----------



## Wry Catcher

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians are Germans.
Click to expand...


At one time they were considered German; Austria was part of the Holy Roman Empire as part of the German Confederation, until the Austro-Prussian War in 1866; as a result  Prussia expelled Austria from the Confederation well before Hitler's birth.

The language spoken in Austria is not German, per se, there are several dialects which prevent some regions in Austria incapable of understanding German.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious ? The Homestead Act resulted in the distribution of over 240 million acres of essentially free land to white families.
> 
> Not to mention the government-backed FHA loans that helped 15 million white families afford housing from the 1940s to the 1960s, while blacks were essentially excluded.
> Even though Hitlers white supremacist ideology has dehumanized many of your people. You have no problem using that same white supremacist ideology on others (Blacks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.
Click to expand...

He also killed and sterilized many Blacks you idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians are Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy they are Austrians. The different name should have given you a clue.
Click to expand...


Germany mostly speaks High German today, like Austrians.

In fact the Low German speakers from the North of Germany, have just as much in common with Dutch, as High German speakers.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians are Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy they are Austrians. The different name should have given you a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany mostly speaks High German today, like Austrians.
> 
> In fact the Low German speakers from the North of Germany, have just as much in common with Dutch, as High German speakers.
Click to expand...

none of that makes Austrians German. Next your going to tell me Puerto Ricans are Mexicans because the both speak Spanish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> In fact, the Nazis propped up Muslims, and didn't attack them in many cases like in Bosnia, or Chechnya.
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> 
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> I like mostly the Visegrad Nations.
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> I mean East Asians aren't the idiots supporting their own extinctions by multiculturalism.
> 
> Although, I do think that Visegrad Nations are very solid people.
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also killed and sterilized many Blacks you idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Most people know he was born Austrian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians are Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy they are Austrians. The different name should have given you a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany mostly speaks High German today, like Austrians.
> 
> In fact the Low German speakers from the North of Germany, have just as much in common with Dutch, as High German speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none of that makes Austrians German. Next your going to tell me Puerto Ricans are Mexicans because the both speak Spanish.
Click to expand...


Hitler invaded Austria, to make them part of Germany.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.


Hitler killed a lot of Jews. We can all agree on that. But then you'll say


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hitler killed mostly White people,


But then you'll contradict yourself and say


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jews aren't really White people





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How's that White Supremacist?


A white supremacist has no problem killing other white people. Anders Behring Breivik killing in Norway for example


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.


And that's the thing for the better part of the history of European nations that time was spent conquering one another, fighting one another, slaughtering one another.

But getting white people to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of non-white, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.

Yeah sure whites will beef with each other all day. But they are still white. But racism, by prioritizing certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization, is a whole different ball game


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.


Once again. What do you mean when say "intellectually inferior" ?

What is intelligence ? Because if you can't define intelligence exactly then how can you define it in others ?

Claiming that whites or Asians have some intrinsic mental advantage would be an extraordinary claim and lacking extraordinary evidence, should be rejected.

But here is the thing

If by some chance such extraordinary evidence became available, then the claim would stand.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed a lot of Jews. We can all agree on that. But then you'll say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you'll contradict yourself and say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews aren't really White people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white supremacist has no problem killing other white people. Anders Behring Breivik killing in Norway for example
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing for the better part of the history of European nations that time was spent conquering one another, fighting one another, slaughtering one another.
> 
> But getting white people to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of non-white, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.
> 
> Yeah sure whites will beef with each other all day. But they are still white. But racism, by prioritizing certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization, is a whole different ball game
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. What do you mean when say "intellectually inferior" ?
> 
> What is intelligence ? Because if you can't define intelligence exactly then how can you define it in others ?
> 
> Claiming that whites or Asians have some intrinsic mental advantage would be an extraordinary claim and lacking extraordinary evidence, should be rejected.
> 
> But here is the thing
> 
> If by some chance such extraordinary evidence became available, then the claim would stand.
> 
> You don't properly define the construct of race prior to addressing the relationship between race and IQ.
> 
> That's were your arguments has no basis
> 
> In all those IQ tests that measure racial differences, how was the race of test takers determined? Blood tests? DNA analysis? Detailed reconstruction of ancestry?
> 
> The answer is: none of the above.
> 
> .Racial purity exists almost nowhere. And that isn't science.
> 
> Because if it was real science they would want to understand why there are differences. It would be like the medical community saying, "_There are more men with diabetes than women. Huh, isn't that interesting? Anyway, let's move on. Nothing to see here_."
> 
> Or
> 
> "_90% rise in Men under 30 getting lung cancer. Big deal. So what_"
> 
> Nope. Those would be studied and studied and researched extensively.
Click to expand...


Hitler killed way more Russians than Jews.

A fact which is rarely spoken of.

Han Chinese look pretty racially pure to me.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly trying to claim Hitler wasnt a white supremacist?  I made you for an idiot a while back but thanks for reaffirming my earlier conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also killed and sterilized many Blacks you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Blacks during the Holocaust


“the Jews had brought the Negroes into the Rhineland with the clear aim of ruining the hated white race by the necessarily-resulting bastardization.”
-Hitler


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed a lot of Jews. We can all agree on that. But then you'll say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you'll contradict yourself and say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews aren't really White people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white supremacist has no problem killing other white people. Anders Behring Breivik killing in Norway for example
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing for the better part of the history of European nations that time was spent conquering one another, fighting one another, slaughtering one another.
> 
> But getting white people to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of non-white, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.
> 
> Yeah sure whites will beef with each other all day. But they are still white. But racism, by prioritizing certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization, is a whole different ball game
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. What do you mean when say "intellectually inferior" ?
> 
> What is intelligence ? Because if you can't define intelligence exactly then how can you define it in others ?
> 
> Claiming that whites or Asians have some intrinsic mental advantage would be an extraordinary claim and lacking extraordinary evidence, should be rejected.
> 
> But here is the thing
> 
> If by some chance such extraordinary evidence became available, then the claim would stand.
> 
> You don't properly define the construct of race prior to addressing the relationship between race and IQ.
> 
> That's were your arguments has no basis
> 
> In all those IQ tests that measure racial differences, how was the race of test takers determined? Blood tests? DNA analysis? Detailed reconstruction of ancestry?
> 
> The answer is: none of the above.
> 
> .Racial purity exists almost nowhere. And that isn't science.
> 
> Because if it was real science they would want to understand why there are differences. It would be like the medical community saying, "_There are more men with diabetes than women. Huh, isn't that interesting? Anyway, let's move on. Nothing to see here_."
> 
> Or
> 
> "_90% rise in Men under 30 getting lung cancer. Big deal. So what_"
> 
> Nope. Those would be studied and studied and researched extensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed way more Russians than Jews.
> 
> A fact which is rarely spoken of.
> 
> Han Chinese look pretty racially pure to me.
Click to expand...

They were russian jews idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

[


Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed a lot of Jews. We can all agree on that. But then you'll say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you'll contradict yourself and say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews aren't really White people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white supremacist has no problem killing other white people. Anders Behring Breivik killing in Norway for example
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing for the better part of the history of European nations that time was spent conquering one another, fighting one another, slaughtering one another.
> 
> But getting white people to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of non-white, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.
> 
> Yeah sure whites will beef with each other all day. But they are still white. But racism, by prioritizing certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization, is a whole different ball game
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. What do you mean when say "intellectually inferior" ?
> 
> What is intelligence ? Because if you can't define intelligence exactly then how can you define it in others ?
> 
> Claiming that whites or Asians have some intrinsic mental advantage would be an extraordinary claim and lacking extraordinary evidence, should be rejected.
> 
> But here is the thing
> 
> If by some chance such extraordinary evidence became available, then the claim would stand.
> 
> You don't properly define the construct of race prior to addressing the relationship between race and IQ.
> 
> That's were your arguments has no basis
> 
> In all those IQ tests that measure racial differences, how was the race of test takers determined? Blood tests? DNA analysis? Detailed reconstruction of ancestry?
> 
> The answer is: none of the above.
> 
> .Racial purity exists almost nowhere. And that isn't science.
> 
> Because if it was real science they would want to understand why there are differences. It would be like the medical community saying, "_There are more men with diabetes than women. Huh, isn't that interesting? Anyway, let's move on. Nothing to see here_."
> 
> Or
> 
> "_90% rise in Men under 30 getting lung cancer. Big deal. So what_"
> 
> Nope. Those would be studied and studied and researched extensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed way more Russians than Jews.
> 
> A fact which is rarely spoken of.
> 
> Han Chinese look pretty racially pure to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were russian jews idiot.
Click to expand...


About 24 - 28 million were killed in Russia... About 1  million of them were Jews.

The other 23 - 27 million were mostly  Russian Christians.


​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a German Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also killed and sterilized many Blacks you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks during the Holocaust
> 
> 
> “the Jews had brought the Negroes into the Rhineland with the clear aim of ruining the hated white race by the necessarily-resulting bastardization.”
> -Hitler
Click to expand...


10's of millions of Russians killed, 6 million Jews, and 10's of thousands of Blacks killed if that.

How come the Jewish, and Black lives matter more than the White  Christian (Russian) ones?

Maybe because Western European society is a sickness of anti-White sentiments?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> [
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people, enslaved mostly White people, looted mostly White people, destroyed mostly White cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed a lot of Jews. We can all agree on that. But then you'll say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler killed mostly White people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then you'll contradict yourself and say
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews aren't really White people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that White Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A white supremacist has no problem killing other white people. Anders Behring Breivik killing in Norway for example
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a White Supremacist, I actually hate most Whites.
> I don't like Western Europeans, Southern Europeans, Russians, Albanians, Ukrainians, nor Lithuanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing for the better part of the history of European nations that time was spent conquering one another, fighting one another, slaughtering one another.
> 
> But getting white people to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them in terms of religion and certain cultural traditions) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of non-white, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare.
> 
> Yeah sure whites will beef with each other all day. But they are still white. But racism, by prioritizing certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization, is a whole different ball game
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd say  many White nations are generally intellectually inferior, and savage compared to East Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. What do you mean when say "intellectually inferior" ?
> 
> What is intelligence ? Because if you can't define intelligence exactly then how can you define it in others ?
> 
> Claiming that whites or Asians have some intrinsic mental advantage would be an extraordinary claim and lacking extraordinary evidence, should be rejected.
> 
> But here is the thing
> 
> If by some chance such extraordinary evidence became available, then the claim would stand.
> 
> You don't properly define the construct of race prior to addressing the relationship between race and IQ.
> 
> That's were your arguments has no basis
> 
> In all those IQ tests that measure racial differences, how was the race of test takers determined? Blood tests? DNA analysis? Detailed reconstruction of ancestry?
> 
> The answer is: none of the above.
> 
> .Racial purity exists almost nowhere. And that isn't science.
> 
> Because if it was real science they would want to understand why there are differences. It would be like the medical community saying, "_There are more men with diabetes than women. Huh, isn't that interesting? Anyway, let's move on. Nothing to see here_."
> 
> Or
> 
> "_90% rise in Men under 30 getting lung cancer. Big deal. So what_"
> 
> Nope. Those would be studied and studied and researched extensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler killed way more Russians than Jews.
> 
> A fact which is rarely spoken of.
> 
> Han Chinese look pretty racially pure to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were russian jews idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 24 - 28 million were killed in Russia... About 1  million of them were Jews.
> 
> The other 23 - 27 million were mostly  Russian Christians.
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

You white people dont know when to stop once you get going do you?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy. He was a white supremacist. He thought your people would be worth killing off too. Thats why he loved eugenics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis attacked much of White Europe , causing 10's of millions of White Christian Europeans to die senselessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also killed and sterilized many Blacks you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks during the Holocaust
> 
> 
> “the Jews had brought the Negroes into the Rhineland with the clear aim of ruining the hated white race by the necessarily-resulting bastardization.”
> -Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10's of millions of Russians killed, 6 million Jews, and 10's of thousands of Blacks killed if that.
> 
> How come the Jewish, and Black lives matter more than the White  Christian (Russian) ones?
> 
> Maybe because Western European society is a sickness of anti-White sentiments?
Click to expand...

You can never tell what drives cray cray white men so it would be an exercise in futility. All you can do is go off their stated words like the ones I provided you.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 10's of millions of Russians killed, 6 million Jews, and 10's of thousands of Blacks killed if that.
> 
> How come the Jewish, and Black lives matter more than the White  Christian (Russian) ones?
> 
> Maybe because Western European society is a sickness of anti-White sentiments?


There’s nothing wrong with people of European descent being proud of their specific ethnic and national heritage.

But here's the thing those cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England and the Russian Jews and Poles. Those are traditions that have been lost or diminished in the name of this pan-European unity called whiteness.

It's white people who celebrate this fking ridiculous notion of whiteness. A notion which nobody can actually explain what white culture is, because white culture has only existed as a concept for maybe three hundred years.

So suck it up. It's white people's fault that the Russian cultures, Polish cultures, Irish cultures, Scottish cultures or Italian cultures have had to take a back seat for whiteness. The languages, the history, the customs have been lost to such an extent that you're grasping at straws.

That's why your up here like "What about me ?" "What about my people" "What about my history" "What about my people's suffering ?"

White people have been culturally castrated but not by liberalism, not by the Left and for sure not by black people. White people have been castrated culturally by whiteness.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.


Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.
Click to expand...


It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.


----------



## protectionist

healthmyths said:


> Blacks have succeeded in getting reparations in that with 39% blacks getting welfare, they only constitute 13% of the population!


In addition to affirmative action, and all of its unfair effects.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.
Click to expand...

Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have succeeded in getting reparations in that with 39% blacks getting welfare, they only constitute 13% of the population!
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to affirmative action, and all of its unfair effects.
Click to expand...


Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.


What did you think it discriminated by ?  Belly button shape ?  Sheeesh!  Incredible the dopey things we see in these threads.   

It discriminates against whites AND other non-blacks, and has been doing it for 50+ years.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have succeeded in getting reparations in that with 39% blacks getting welfare, they only constitute 13% of the population!
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to affirmative action, and all of its unfair effects.
Click to expand...

You mad because white women compete with you for your position as the bread winner?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.


1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.

2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think it discriminated by ?  Belly button shape ?  Sheeesh!  Incredible the dopey things we see in these threads.
> 
> It discriminates against whites AND other non-blacks, and has been doing it for 50+ years.
Click to expand...


I can bring facts that support me snowflake. It doesn't discriminate against whites nor does it discriminate against other non backs.  That is a fact.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> You mad because white women compete with you for your position as the bread winner?


1. No

2.  Dumb question.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> I can bring facts that support me snowflake. It doesn't discriminate against whites nor does it discriminate against other non backs.  That is a fact.


The FACT is, of course it discriminates against whites and other non-blacks.  That's what it does. What kind of BS have you been listening to ?

  You didn't answer my question.  What do you think I the criteria for AA discrimination ?  Belly button shape ?

When you talk idiocy, you get ridiculed (properly)


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action



FALSE BS propaganda, like much fake news spouted by the ludicrous left.


----------



## protectionist

Oh _"Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action" ?   _Do you really think anyone I dumb enough to believe that ?

FALSE BS propaganda, like much fake news spouted by the ludicrous left.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.
> 
> 2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.
Click to expand...


The 400 years include today. So there are people in the work force this applis to.  Like you..

You've refuted nothing. You can't refute  the truth.

*While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.

Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.

Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*

Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

*But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.*

Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost

*About 50 years ago, President Johnson amended the first affirmative action law to extend its protection to women. There was a realization that women, along with minorities, dealt with obstacles in the job market and in other areas. Today, women are benefiting from affirmative action more than people of color. According to **past research**, six million women—who were mostly white—got their jobs through affirmative action.
*
*One other study** shows that women have made the most gains in employment in the federal government. Federal jobs are subject to “federal affirmative-action requirements”, Time says which in turn shows the services affirmative action provides for women.

Employment of females in federal companies rose 15.2 percent, but only 2.2 percent in other fields.

The article also explains that **IBM **implemented its own affirmative action policies, which tripled the number of women in management positions in less than a decade. Although data from the following years show that managers of color grew, the rate wasn’t nearly as fast the growth for white women.*

Studies Show Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring facts that support me snowflake. It doesn't discriminate against whites nor does it discriminate against other non backs.  That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT is, of course it discriminates against whites and other non-blacks.  That's what it does. What kind of BS have you been listening to ?
> 
> You didn't answer my question.  What do you think I the criteria for AA discrimination ?  Belly button shape ?
> 
> When you talk idiocy, you get ridiculed (properly)
Click to expand...


You are not ridiculing anyone. You are showing everyone t hat you are an idiot.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Oh _"Whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action" ?   _Do you really think anyone I dumb enough to believe that ?
> 
> FALSE BS propaganda, like much fake news spouted by the ludicrous left.



Doesn't matter what you believe. The only thing that matters is what is. And what is, is whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action. The opinions of 5-6 stormfront regulars don't change this and  your opinions certainly don't matter.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Doesn't matter what you believe. The only thing that matters is what is. And what is, is whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative action. The opinions of 5-6 stormfront regulars don't change this and  your opinions certainly don't matter.


FALSE BS propaganda, like much fake news spouted by the ludicrous left. I've refuted this dopey line 1000 times. How could whites benefit most from AA when they're the ones being discriminated against ?  Sheeesh!

What doesn't matter, is your fool ideas propagated by the lying left.


----------



## BrokeLoser

There is no thread more comical than one with people defending the behavior of TODAYS African American....FUCKING HILARIOUS!


----------



## protectionist

BrokeLoser said:


> There is no thread more comical than one with people defending the behavior of TODAYS African American....FUCKING HILARIOUS!


Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
_
If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.

Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.


----------



## monkrules

Paul Essien said:


> if you think “_all your posts ever consist of. Never anything of value_” then don’t reply to my comments.


You're wrong. You're delusional. You're a waste of bandwidth. You're a waste of space.

Bye.


----------



## monkrules

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO!!!!!

Shit, you must be kidding. Hell, most blacks don't seem to know what soap is for even today!

If you doubt me, take a ride on an inner city bus. But be prepared when you inhale...


----------



## emilynghiem

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?





BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


Dear


beagle9 said:


> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.


Dear BrokeLoser
Thanks for your honest question.
If everyone asked and talked openly as you did here, we would all have a chance to discuss and resolve these issues and reach a greater understanding. I really hope you continue asking and encouraging others to be this free to share.

To answer your question in the equivalent context, I'd compare it with conservatives especially white middle to upper class who seem to excuse or even applaud the financial exploitations and profits by big corporate owners and interests. Excusing Soros Bush Clinton Gore, any big corporate players despite mass accusations of financial legal or political abuses is part of the Good Old Boy system.

The good benefits that people do and get from capitalism and free market are often used to justify excusing the wrongs and even crimes committed.

It is also just as wrongful to blame all blacks or poor ppl on welfare for the wrongs of thugs, as it is to punish all wealthy or blame all rich or corporate heads for the wrongs of others of their class.

So I'd say blaming the poor or the blacks for thuggery is like blaming all the wealthy or whites for greed.  Either way, if you attack people as a whole class, rich or poor, black or white, it creates a defensive backlash where ppl are so busy defending their own group from attacks they even go too far and end up denying wrongs that are actually committed or downplaying them as a response.

If we quit attacking whole groups, maybe we won't see this defense mechanism where ppl excuse themselves while attacking the other. There is the equivalent on the other side, and I've run into conservatives downplaying the corporate thievery and destruction by corporate abuses at taxpayer expense because they want to promote free Enterprise and capitalism as greater good than harm. It looks like cover up and excuses as well!


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.
Click to expand...

Sure it does. Even the Supreme Court said so.

_The Supreme Court ruled Thursday in a 4-3 decision that it is lawful for the University of Texas at Austin to consider race when determining student admissions._


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.
> 
> 2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 400 years include today. So there are people in the work force this applis to.  Like you..
> 
> You've refuted nothing. You can't refute  the truth.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
Click to expand...

So your point is that gender discrimination happens so racial discrimination is OK? One doesn't prove the other doesn't exist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10's of millions of Russians killed, 6 million Jews, and 10's of thousands of Blacks killed if that.
> 
> How come the Jewish, and Black lives matter more than the White  Christian (Russian) ones?
> 
> Maybe because Western European society is a sickness of anti-White sentiments?
> 
> 
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with people of European descent being proud of their specific ethnic and national heritage.
> 
> But here's the thing those cultures, the traditions of Scotland and Ireland and England and the Russian Jews and Poles. Those are traditions that have been lost or diminished in the name of this pan-European unity called whiteness.
> 
> It's white people who celebrate this fking ridiculous notion of whiteness. A notion which nobody can actually explain what white culture is, because white culture has only existed as a concept for maybe three hundred years.
> 
> So suck it up. It's white people's fault that the Russian cultures, Polish cultures, Irish cultures, Scottish cultures or Italian cultures have had to take a back seat for whiteness. The languages, the history, the customs have been lost to such an extent that you're grasping at straws.
> 
> That's why your up here like "What about me ?" "What about my people" "What about my history" "What about my people's suffering ?"
> 
> White people have been culturally castrated but not by liberalism, not by the Left and for sure not by black people. White people have been castrated culturally by whiteness.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A has a pan-White culture because it supports assimilation to "American" what ever that is some kind of inferior "Junk Capitalist culture" of Walmart, and McDonald's.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
Click to expand...

So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
Click to expand...


Go take some classes and find out. Because it damn sure wasn't because whites were inherently superior.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take some classes and find out. Because it damn sure wasn't because whites were inherently superior.
Click to expand...

I thought you negroes were supposed to teach us stupid, uncivilized whites. So what are you waiting for? Butthurt much? Want some cream for that?

Whites used better tactics and equipment. Not sure how they got those, being stupid and all. I suppose the guns just fell into their laps after materializing out of thin air and the tactics just happened to work better accidentally, throughout all of Africa. I suppose it's _possible_ to win the lottery 100 times in a row and maybe something like that happened to the whites. Or maybe, each time the blacks were about to land the finishing blow on the whites, it just so happened that they were all struck by lightning. At the same time.

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Even the Supreme Court said so.
> 
> _The Supreme Court ruled Thursday in a 4-3 decision that it is lawful for the University of Texas at Austin to consider race when determining student admissions._
Click to expand...


Whites are a race bgrouse, I hate to inform you of the obvious.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take some classes and find out. Because it damn sure wasn't because whites were inherently superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you negroes were supposed to teach us stupid, uncivilized whites. So what are you waiting for? Butthurt much? Want some cream for that?
> 
> Whites used better tactics and equipment. Not sure how they got those, being stupid and all. I suppose the guns just fell into their laps after materializing out of thin air and the tactics just happened to work better accidentally, throughout all of Africa. I suppose it's _possible_ to win the lottery 100 times in a row and maybe something like that happened to the whites. Or maybe, each time the blacks were about to land the finishing blow on the whites, it just so happened that they were all struck by lightning. At the same time.
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


Well the problem with all this is those tactically and equipment superior whites got forced out of those nations.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no thread more comical than one with people defending the behavior of TODAYS African American....FUCKING HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
Click to expand...


These are lies.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.
> 
> 2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 400 years include today. So there are people in the work force this applis to.  Like you..
> 
> You've refuted nothing. You can't refute  the truth.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your point is that gender discrimination happens so racial discrimination is OK? One doesn't prove the other doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


White women are white people black, Asian, native American middle eastern and pacific island women are all part of the gender. But somehow white women benefitted the most.There is no racial discrimination against whites. Only you few storrmfront troopers believe this.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !


Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.

Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx. 

It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.

But the real game changer was gunpowder

African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.

And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)

The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)

But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear BrokeLoser
> Thanks for your honest question.
> If everyone asked and talked openly as you did here, we would all have a chance to discuss and resolve these issues and reach a greater understanding. I really hope you continue asking and encouraging others to be this free to share.
> 
> To answer your question in the equivalent context, I'd compare it with conservatives especially white middle to upper class who seem to excuse or even applaud the financial exploitations and profits by big corporate owners and interests. Excusing Soros Bush Clinton Gore, any big corporate players despite mass accusations of financial legal or political abuses is part of the Good Old Boy system.
> 
> The good benefits that people do and get from capitalism and free market are often used to justify excusing the wrongs and even crimes committed.
> 
> It is also just as wrongful to blame all blacks or poor ppl on welfare for the wrongs of thugs, as it is to punish all wealthy or blame all rich or corporate heads for the wrongs of others of their class.
> 
> So I'd say blaming the poor or the blacks for thuggery is like blaming all the wealthy or whites for greed.  Either way, if you attack people as a whole class, rich or poor, black or white, it creates a defensive backlash where ppl are so busy defending their own group from attacks they even go too far and end up denying wrongs that are actually committed or downplaying them as a response.
> 
> If we quit attacking whole groups, maybe we won't see this defense mechanism where ppl excuse themselves while attacking the other. There is the equivalent on the other side, and I've run into conservatives downplaying the corporate thievery and destruction by corporate abuses at taxpayer expense because they want to promote free Enterprise and capitalism as greater good than harm. It looks like cover up and excuses as well!
Click to expand...


I get headaches reading this really. I understand what you are trying to do but what you say just doesn't match the realty of how laws and policies are put together and why. We are dealing with macro level problems. So when talking about dealing with things that affect millions of people all at the same time  talking about one individual at a time just isn't going to get anything done. And really the truth here is that one group is responsible for these problems whether they want  to hear or read it or not.  There are tens of millions of whites who recognize that as a group whites have done things that have negatively affected other groups and don't cry about it. So that's who you work with not these guys. All you do when you start talking as you  with these guys is validate their racism and they  just double down. They don't want to see change, they want this nation be for whites and whites only. Not white individuals, but whites. They think this is a white nation, not a nation of white individuals but a nation that belongs to the white race as a group. So we need to stop appeasing people like this and if they don't like what's being said, if they get defensive or mad, oh well.

Because we have been asking that whites treat us as individuals since the 1600's and they decided we were individuals that should be enslaved until I got  hot for them. After that they decided that we were lesser individuals than whites and did not deserve equal treatment or facilities. All of us. And in 1965 after the overt racism was made illegal, they decided that we were individuals who they did not have to follow laws to ensure e quality and here we are today, still arguing about how we are  individuals as blacks to people who never saw it that way and now want to fake and shake a lie to get over. You don't seem to understand the trick Emily. These people here think they all are better smarter and genetically superior to us. So if we move to their way, then we go back to de jure segregation, Jim Crow and apartheid because they will claim they are looking at things by merit and by this so called merit, since we are dumber, more violent and all the things we get accused of, then as individuals we will not get the opportunities we truly deserve.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
Click to expand...


Source for bear fat, cow, and goat butter used in European hair?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source for bear fat, cow, and goat butter used in European hair?
Click to expand...

Cant you read?


----------



## Paul Essien

protectionist said:


> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.


Racism is affirmative action for whites

You can't have a down with an up.

Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system

You can't have a down with an up.

And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships

Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?

Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?

if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
Click to expand...

clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.

and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.

pathetic


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.
> 
> and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.
> 
> pathetic
Click to expand...

Clearly you are beginning to understand your weak attempts to get me to address your question fails on people of superior intellect.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.
> 
> and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.
> 
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are beginning to understand your weak attempts to get me to address your question fails on people of superior intellect.
Click to expand...

The op stated a basic question, if you had no intention of answering it, why post?


you just show how weak you are.  Not that you needed to do it again.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.
> 
> and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.
> 
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are beginning to understand your weak attempts to get me to address your question fails on people of superior intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The op stated a basic question, if you had no intention of answering it, why post?
> 
> 
> you just show how weak you are.  Not that you needed to do it again.
Click to expand...

I agree it was a basically stupid question. Unfortunately stupid questions get my mockery, not serious consideration.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't answered the question posted, a year ago, in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> seems the black members of this board are weak, scared little children who fear the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.
> 
> and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.
> 
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are beginning to understand your weak attempts to get me to address your question fails on people of superior intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The op stated a basic question, if you had no intention of answering it, why post?
> 
> 
> you just show how weak you are.  Not that you needed to do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it was a basically stupid question. Unfortunately stupid questions get my mockery, not serious consideration.
Click to expand...

and the cycle continues.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men scared of a silly white boy on the internet huh? OK.
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you are afraid to answer the question, the only reason for that is that you fear the truth.
> 
> and you fear it so much that you had to pretend this was about me.
> 
> pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are beginning to understand your weak attempts to get me to address your question fails on people of superior intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The op stated a basic question, if you had no intention of answering it, why post?
> 
> 
> you just show how weak you are.  Not that you needed to do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it was a basically stupid question. Unfortunately stupid questions get my mockery, not serious consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the cycle continues.
Click to expand...

So will my mockery of the idiotic OP.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
Click to expand...

. What I don't understand myself, is that if you or any others feel the way you do about "whites", then why don't you and others who think like you catch the first plane or boat out of here, and go back to Africa where the original sin took place ??  Mount an invasion force, land on the beaches, take back the continent in which you stake your African roots and claim in. That would be better than living here with whites you can't stand, and feel you will forever be oppressed by.  

An agenda to someday make whites pay will never materialize in the way that you dream of, and whites who never had a dam thing to do with the bullcrap won't be putting up with your guilt trips much longer. Part of the reason Obama failed as a President, was because people like you wanted him to exact vengence on the whites for the sins of the past in which had been settled throughout the generations by blacks and by whites working together. 

Everyone is moving forward except for a few here and a few there in which can't cope in society on either side of the issue, but we have laws for that, and if those laws are violated then consequences will follow.  Justice is blind, but activist judges are the next issue this nation must solve, because they have been doing the bidding for their handlers in an unjust way. Turning our justice system into a laughing stock or worse must come to an end. This goes for anyone who is guilty of this be it white or black.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no black racism against whites as affirmative action was a policy created by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who created it.  What matters is it discriminates by race - against whites.  And both whites and blacks (mostly them) support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't discriminate by race and most certainly not against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. Even the Supreme Court said so.
> 
> _The Supreme Court ruled Thursday in a 4-3 decision that it is lawful for the University of Texas at Austin to consider race when determining student admissions._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites are a race bgrouse, I hate to inform you of the obvious.
Click to expand...


You said "It doesn't discriminate by race." Obviously, you were wrong.






IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go take some classes and find out. Because it damn sure wasn't because whites were inherently superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you negroes were supposed to teach us stupid, uncivilized whites. So what are you waiting for? Butthurt much? Want some cream for that?
> 
> Whites used better tactics and equipment. Not sure how they got those, being stupid and all. I suppose the guns just fell into their laps after materializing out of thin air and the tactics just happened to work better accidentally, throughout all of Africa. I suppose it's _possible_ to win the lottery 100 times in a row and maybe something like that happened to the whites. Or maybe, each time the blacks were about to land the finishing blow on the whites, it just so happened that they were all struck by lightning. At the same time.
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the problem with all this is those tactically and equipment superior whites got forced out of those nations.
Click to expand...


The question I asked is why they defeated and colonized so much of Africa, not why they left and decolonized it. I realize you're a member of a stupid, degenerate race, but even you should be able to read and understand a simple question.





IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.
> 
> 2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 400 years include today. So there are people in the work force this applis to.  Like you..
> 
> You've refuted nothing. You can't refute  the truth.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your point is that gender discrimination happens so racial discrimination is OK? One doesn't prove the other doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women are white people black, Asian, native American middle eastern and pacific island women are all part of the gender. But somehow white women benefitted the most.There is no racial discrimination against whites. Only you few storrmfront troopers believe this.
Click to expand...


Once again, how does the presence of gender discrimination prove racial discrimination doesn't exist? If I hire a black person over a white person because of Affirmative Action, would it prove that anti-black discrimination doesn't exist?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
Click to expand...

So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
Click to expand...

I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?  

AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.

I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.


----------



## protectionist

Even in retirement, I still suffer losses$$ from AA, with a reduced Social Security payment, from the reduced wages of the working years. 

Same with millions of others.


----------



## protectionist

monkrules said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are instinctively criminals. Its all genetics. They came from an area of very few resources so they are genetically geared to steal, plunder, and kill to acquire more resources. You have to think about who we are dealing with here. Whites are the remnants of people that were trapped in europe and thoroughly inbred. To top it off they interbred with Neanderthals who were basically the equivalent of an autistic child with superb visual acuity.  They dont really want to know about Black culture. They want information on how to further crush their enemy. We are the antithesis of whites in many ways. We are the hue-mans. Were we have a connection with the world via our melanin they lack that connection and the ability to gain it. Where we have built multiple amazing civilizations from scratch they have only been able to sorta copy and  even that was after we educated them. They dont really want to actually know us because they are missing what is required to communicate with us. They lack what we have and instinctively wish to destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> Shit, you must be kidding. Hell, most blacks don't seem to know what soap is for even today!
> 
> If you doubt me, take a ride on an inner city bus. But be prepared when you inhale...
Click to expand...

Wear a gas mask.  Or just throw the smelly black guy off the bus.  LOL


----------



## protectionist

beagle9 said:


> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.


Then they blow it by voting democrat.  Unless welfare is their goal.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
Click to expand...


Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Even in retirement, I still suffer losses$$ from AA, with a reduced Social Security payment, from the reduced wages of the working years.
> 
> Same with millions of others.



You don't suffer from shit because of AA.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
Click to expand...

That's a wonderful theory, but it has no truth to it. Ethiopia had hundreds of thousands of rifles during their war so there goes your stupid theory right out the window. They were certainly interested in white firearms, but apparently were too stupid to make them (so the rifles they had were old for the time, and the newer ones they had were handouts from white countries and in smaller supply).


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
Click to expand...

You really are quite dumb, aren't you? Even if some white women did benefit from AA, how does that prove he wasn't denied assistantship due to affirmative action?


----------



## beagle9

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

. Don't forget the education field. The horror stories in that situation are endless as well. The thing that is not to be forgotten however, is that it's not all blacks that have created this unfairness in which has creeped into every corner of society in an unfair way, but rather it has been a movement by liberal whites and liberal blacks that have joined forces in order to exact vengence upon a white so called privileged conservative society in which they both hate sorely. One hates for one reason, and the other hates for various other reasons, but they both have joined forces to try and get what they both want even if it is wrong.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
Click to expand...

. Didn't worry about gun powder, because the machete was the weapon of choice by mobs who went through the villages killing every man, woman, and child, and did so over the extreme lacking of resources that we're present during drought stricken times or government turmoils/movements.  It appears that in those cases in Africa, there were extreme bubbles that created population explosions that would swell up the numbers to unsustainable amounts that ended in disaster.  This resulted in some horrendous acts to take place between the tribes. Over running resources is never a good thing, and always has tragic consequences as a result of.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't worry about gun powder, because the machete was the weapon if choice by mobs who went through the villages killing every man, woman, and child, and did so over the extreme lacking of resources that we're present during drought stricken times or government turmoils/movements.  It appears that in those cases in Africa, there were extreme bubbles that created population explosions that would swell up the numbers to unsustainable amounts that ended in disaster.  This resulted in some horrendous acts to take place between the tribes. Over running resources is never a good thing, and always has tragic consequences as a result of.
Click to expand...


Maybe you would like to post up links from credible historians supporting this claim? Because we all know there was tribal warfare just as there  was among whites.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget the education field. The horror stories in that situation are endless as well. The thing that is not to be forgotten however, is that it's not all blacks that have created this unfairness in which has creeped into every corner of society in an unfair way, but rather it has been a movement by liberal whites and liberal blacks that have joined forces in order to exact vengence upon a white so called privileged conservative society in which they both hate sorely. One hates for one reason, and the other hates for various other reasons, but they both have joined forces to try and get what they both want even if it is wrong.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't worry about gun powder, because the machete was the weapon if choice by mobs who went through the villages killing every man, woman, and child, and did so over the extreme lacking of resources that we're present during drought stricken times or government turmoils/movements.  It appears that in those cases in Africa, there were extreme bubbles that created population explosions that would swell up the numbers to unsustainable amounts that ended in disaster.  This resulted in some horrendous acts to take place between the tribes. Over running resources is never a good thing, and always has tragic consequences as a result of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you would like to post up links from credible historians supporting this claim? Because we all know there was tribal warfare just as there  was among whites.
Click to expand...

. You know the wars, famine and situations I'm talking about.  Don't act ignorant.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> 
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't worry about gun powder, because the machete was the weapon if choice by mobs who went through the villages killing every man, woman, and child, and did so over the extreme lacking of resources that we're present during drought stricken times or government turmoils/movements.  It appears that in those cases in Africa, there were extreme bubbles that created population explosions that would swell up the numbers to unsustainable amounts that ended in disaster.  This resulted in some horrendous acts to take place between the tribes. Over running resources is never a good thing, and always has tragic consequences as a result of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you would like to post up links from credible historians supporting this claim? Because we all know there was tribal warfare just as there  was among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You know the wars, famine and situations I'm talking about.  Don't act ignorant.
Click to expand...


Post up information from credible historians to back up your statement.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 said:


> What I don't understand myself, is that if you or any others feel the way you do about "whites", then why don't you and others who think like you catch the first plane or boat out of here, and go back to Africa where the original sin took place ??


Because we live in a system of white supremacy.

There is no-where on the planet you can go to escape white supremacy. That's how white supremacy works. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You won white man. You took us over. We have to come to for a job. We have to come to you for a home. You won white man. You won. We have to come to you for everything. Why ? Because we live in a global system of white supremacy.

And the white supremacist on this planet run everything. So saying to black people "If you don't like it here. Why don't you go back to Africa" is like the warden of a prison saying to a prisoner "Well if you don't like it here move to another prison"


beagle9 said:


> Mount an invasion force, land on the beaches, take back the continent in which you stake your African roots and claim in. That would be better than living here with whites you can't stand, and feel you will forever be oppressed by.


And the white supremacist would blow up all of Africa tomorrow because the white supremacists make sure they have bigger and badder weaponry.

One only has to look at the likes of Colonel Gaddifi who was trying to create a central african bank and an african communication network in Africa. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I've worked with, dated, lived with, celebrated with, worshiped with, slept with, traveled with, argued with, laughed with, cried with and ate with blacks, all my adult life. I personally have found their hopes, dreams and aspirations to be no different than whites.


----------



## IM2

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I've worked with, dated, lived with, celebrated with, worshiped with, slept with, traveled with, argued with, laughed with, cried with and ate with blacks, all my adult life. I personally have found their hopes, dreams and aspirations to be no different than whites.



Thy aren't but its the ability to get to those things that are a little bit different. I'm black so I am not gong to keep arguing with white people who always want to tell me how things are no so for blacks And don't try that dumb you aren't white so you don't know how it is to be white stuff..


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> That's a wonderful theory, but it has no truth to it. Ethiopia had hundreds of thousands of rifles during their war so there goes your stupid theory right out the window. They were certainly interested in white firearms, but apparently were too stupid to make them (so the rifles they had were old for the time, and the newer ones they had were handouts from white countries and in smaller supply).


White people have something going for them that black people don't to the same extent.

Whites love to kill.

In Africa, they generally kill for food. In Europe, they kill for sport.























Look how happy they are. White get their kicks killing.

I mean you have white supremacist who majored in physics and what does he do ?

He think's "_well if I cut an an atom in half, which in turn cuts other atoms in half and so on. I can make a nuclear bomb that would kill thousands and thousands_"

Who thinks like that ? Fking crazy. The white supremacist thinks like that, because that's how it must have been back in 1930's when nuclear bombs were first created and put into operation.

I've watched white people; when I was a kid, on a farm my dad used to take me. When they'd shoot something, they just go crazy, like they were really getting their kicks.
.
You see, it takes a man to use sword. It takes a man to use a sword and a spear, because you've got to have the heart to get up to someone close enough to work with him. Right now, you notice you probably have nightmares if you think a black man has got a blade.

But anybody can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him.


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand myself, is that if you or any others feel the way you do about "whites", then why don't you and others who think like you catch the first plane or boat out of here, and go back to Africa where the original sin took place ??
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> There is no-where on the planet you can go to escape white supremacy. That's how white supremacy works. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You won white man. You took us over. We have to come to for a job. We have to come to you for a home. You won white man. You won. We have to come to you for everything. Why ? Because we live in a global system of white supremacy.
> 
> And the white supremacist on this planet run everything. So saying to black people "If you don't like it here. Why don't you go back to Africa" is like the warden of a prison saying to a prisoner "Well if you don't like it here move to another prison"
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mount an invasion force, land on the beaches, take back the continent in which you stake your African roots and claim in. That would be better than living here with whites you can't stand, and feel you will forever be oppressed by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the white supremacist would blow up all of Africa tomorrow because the white supremacists make sure they have bigger and badder weaponry.
> 
> One only has to look at the likes of Colonel Gaddifi who was trying to create a central african bank and an african communication network in Africa. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
Click to expand...

. So you are mad about Africa being modernized and civilized in many areas or ways ??  What would you want to go back to, grass huts, and depending on the natural resources that would be dependent upon the seasonal droughts and pillaging of tribes Waring with one another over population explosions and class warfare ???? Yeah you got it soooooooo bad here don't you ??? Well one things for sure, and that is that you won't be turning America into primitive Africa anytime soon, and if that's your goal someday, then I got some ocean front property to give you in Arizona.  

That whitey will just mess up and civilize something in a heart beat won't they ??  LOL


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful theory, but it has no truth to it. Ethiopia had hundreds of thousands of rifles during their war so there goes your stupid theory right out the window. They were certainly interested in white firearms, but apparently were too stupid to make them (so the rifles they had were old for the time, and the newer ones they had were handouts from white countries and in smaller supply).
> 
> 
> 
> White people have something going for them that black people don't to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill.
> 
> In Africa, they generally kill for food. In Europe, they kill for sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how happy they are. White get their kicks killing.
> 
> I mean you have white supremacist who majored in physics and what does he do ?
> 
> He think's "_well if I cut an an atom in half, which in turn cuts other atoms in half and so on. I can make a nuclear bomb that would kill thousands and thousands_"
> 
> Who thinks like that ? Fking crazy. The white supremacist thinks like that, because that's how it must have been back in 1930's when nuclear bombs were first created and put into operation.
> 
> I've watched white people; when I was a kid, on a farm my dad used to take me. When they'd shoot something, they just go crazy, like they were really getting their kicks.
> .
> You see, it takes a man to use sword. It takes a man to use a sword and a spear, because you've got to have the heart to get up to someone close enough to work with him. Right now, you notice you probably have nightmares if you think a black man has got a blade.
> 
> But anybody can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him.
Click to expand...

. You are one brainwashed feller.. Interesting seeing the brainwashing being exposed in your words here. This way people can actually work their way to the cult leaders who are perpetuating such tragic teachings upon the young, gullible, vulnerable and impressionable Paul's of the world.  The education of a society is important, and the intent to highjack the educational systems and platforms for nefarious purposes has got to be stopped.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Windparadox said:


> `
> `I personally have found their hopes, dreams and aspirations to be no different than whites.



My hopes, dreams, and aspirations are that Whites, and all other ethnics will be saved from extinction.

Is that no different than what Blacks feel?

P.S

You didn't say that Blacks, and Whites were equal, just their hopes, dreams, and aspirations are no different.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful theory, but it has no truth to it. Ethiopia had hundreds of thousands of rifles during their war so there goes your stupid theory right out the window. They were certainly interested in white firearms, but apparently were too stupid to make them (so the rifles they had were old for the time, and the newer ones they had were handouts from white countries and in smaller supply).
> 
> 
> 
> White people have something going for them that black people don't to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill.
> 
> In Africa, they generally kill for food. In Europe, they kill for sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how happy they are. White get their kicks killing.
> 
> I mean you have white supremacist who majored in physics and what does he do ?
> 
> He think's "_well if I cut an an atom in half, which in turn cuts other atoms in half and so on. I can make a nuclear bomb that would kill thousands and thousands_"
> 
> Who thinks like that ? Fking crazy. The white supremacist thinks like that, because that's how it must have been back in 1930's when nuclear bombs were first created and put into operation.
> 
> I've watched white people; when I was a kid, on a farm my dad used to take me. When they'd shoot something, they just go crazy, like they were really getting their kicks.
> .
> You see, it takes a man to use sword. It takes a man to use a sword and a spear, because you've got to have the heart to get up to someone close enough to work with him. Right now, you notice you probably have nightmares if you think a black man has got a blade.
> 
> But anybody can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him.
Click to expand...


Whites  today at least, also are the main supporters of Animal rights, and Human rights.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Whites rise to power (UK, French, German etc) was done with the barrel of gun. At the time of the whites first contact with the Africans. The white northerners were savages, greased in rancid bear fat with cow and goat butter used in their hair. The African historians mention the foul smell of them on several occasions.
> 
> Not to mention they were inept and disorganized warriors who got their heads handed to them by the African legions at every encounter. Their military strategy consisted of screaming, yelling, shouting, and charging head-on into the African archers and phalanx.
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
> 
> But the real game changer was gunpowder
> 
> African armies were only defeated when the Europeans got access to gunpowder. Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, and whites immediately started using it to kill people with.
> 
> And even then white Europeans never did a Rambo on Africa (At First)
> 
> The came in as friends, with smiles. That's the tactic they still use to Today with the Red Cross, Oxfam and missionaries (A bag of rice for a bag of diamonds)
> 
> But there is no question that whites used to gunpowder to take over the world. That meant they could shoot and kill someone from distance. Rather up close and personal, Sword with Sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why were blacks so stupid that they couldn't figure out firearms? What happened? I mean, almost all of Africa was taken over/colonized. Are you saying blacks are so retarded that they fell behind and stayed behind ever since Ancient Roman times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are whites so stupid to believe what you believe? Maybe Africans weren't interested in finding out the best way to kill the most people. They lived on a continent that was fertile and had all the food you could want with nice weather most of the time and good living conditions. Why did they have to worry about gunpowder? You just don't think. You are an example of a stupid person.
Click to expand...


Well, the Zebra could have been domesticated, but Africans did not.

Why is this? Obviously there's much advantages to being more mobile on a Zebra.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> I've worked with, dated, lived with, celebrated with, worshiped with, slept with, traveled with, argued with, laughed with, cried with and ate with blacks, all my adult life. I personally have found their hopes, dreams and aspirations to be no different than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thy aren't but its the ability to get to those things that are a little bit different. I'm black so I am not gong to keep arguing with white people who always want to tell me how things are no so for blacks And don't try that dumb you aren't white so you don't know how it is to be white stuff..
Click to expand...


You're so hostile to someone who's pro-Black.

Wow, you wonder why a lot of Whites don't like your people very much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
Click to expand...


That used to be routine for Jews, and White Catholics like Italians, Irish, and Poles too.

Actually, I'd argue pre-Civil rights, Jews, and White Catholics who were by the 1950's already mostly Middle-Class, had worse circumstances than the Blacks of today.

Prove me otherwise?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it discriminated against Blacks for over 400 years. Suck it up buttercup. Just be happy white women benefit the most from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The over 400 years doesn't apply to anyone in the work force, alive today.
> 
> 2.  White women DON'T benefit the most from it. I've refuted that lame line 1000 times in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 400 years include today. So there are people in the work force this applis to.  Like you..
> 
> You've refuted nothing. You can't refute  the truth.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your point is that gender discrimination happens so racial discrimination is OK? One doesn't prove the other doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women are white people black, Asian, native American middle eastern and pacific island women are all part of the gender. But somehow white women benefitted the most.There is no racial discrimination against whites. Only you few storrmfront troopers believe this.
Click to expand...


Because White women are the biggest demographic Affirmative Action covers, obviously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did these mentally deficient, inbred, stupid primitives (who probably couldn't read or do math without a negro teaching them how) with no resources and barely any organization in the form of civilization manage to defeat and/or colonize pretty much all of Africa (which was filled with their complete superiors who I am told are better at pleasing their women and physically superior to boot)?
> !
> 
> 
> 
> It was only after centuries of being defeated and later trained by Africans then fighting and trained by Romans that the Northen barbarians became more efficient.
Click to expand...


Because Northern Europe caught up in population size, obviously.

Italy 2,000 years ago had 8 million people.

Britain 1,000 years ago had 1 million people.

Italy just had more manpower, and genius potential earlier on.

Now Italy, and Britain have nearly an equal amount of people... Obviously Britain's superior over Italy.

Because of a few main factors.

1.) The Plague hit Italy harder, killing way more Italians than Brits.

2.) The Colonies of Britain bought in more resources for more children, and less famine of people dying.

3.) The Industrial Revolution increased production, for more wealth, and less famine of people dying.


----------



## beagle9

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I've worked with, dated, lived with, celebrated with, worshiped with, slept with, traveled with, argued with, laughed with, cried with and ate with blacks, all my adult life. I personally have found their hopes, dreams and aspirations to be no different than whites.


. You just made Paul barf.... He probably says yeah, but those blacks were indoctrinated to believe that whitey's ways are the right ways, and that makes your long list nothing but sell outs to him.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand myself, is that if you or any others feel the way you do about "whites", then why don't you and others who think like you catch the first plane or boat out of here, and go back to Africa where the original sin took place ??
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> There is no-where on the planet you can go to escape white supremacy. That's how white supremacy works. You create a dependency on the people you are shitting on. You won white man. You took us over. We have to come to for a job. We have to come to you for a home. You won white man. You won. We have to come to you for everything. Why ? Because we live in a global system of white supremacy.
> 
> And the white supremacist on this planet run everything. So saying to black people "If you don't like it here. Why don't you go back to Africa" is like the warden of a prison saying to a prisoner "Well if you don't like it here move to another prison"
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mount an invasion force, land on the beaches, take back the continent in which you stake your African roots and claim in. That would be better than living here with whites you can't stand, and feel you will forever be oppressed by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the white supremacist would blow up all of Africa tomorrow because the white supremacists make sure they have bigger and badder weaponry.
> 
> One only has to look at the likes of Colonel Gaddifi who was trying to create a central african bank and an african communication network in Africa. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders to emerge in this century, was assinated by the Belgians with the aid of US, so that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> The constant interference on the part of certain powerful Flemmish interests are the principle reasons for all of the power struggles in the history of the Congo and the bloody civil war which is raging on now. The reason that black nations have not been able to prosper is the constant interference from outsiders who are still eager to exploit them.
Click to expand...


You claim Gaddafi was targeted for putting Blacks first.

Well, Poland's being targeted for putting Poles first.

The EU's threatening sanctions on Poland.

EU threatens sanctions, stripped voting rights of Poland

How is it White supremacy for the EU to push Islamic refugees on everybody in the EU?

That's Liberalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any black speaking against another black is considered an uncle Tom.  Uncle Tom's are sell out's to those who hate the white race, hate the history of the nation, and want to remain seperate from those in which they hate including the known sell out. However, when it comes to voting, there is unity among most blacks regardless of individual character or differences they might have, because they see strength in the numbers when voting in hopes that all will get something out of it (uncle Tom's not included).  They wish they could hold it together afterwards, but they are just like the whites after the election, where as most go back to doing what they need in order to survive just like any other American does, and they hope for the best to come as a result of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear BrokeLoser
> Thanks for your honest question.
> If everyone asked and talked openly as you did here, we would all have a chance to discuss and resolve these issues and reach a greater understanding. I really hope you continue asking and encouraging others to be this free to share.
> 
> To answer your question in the equivalent context, I'd compare it with conservatives especially white middle to upper class who seem to excuse or even applaud the financial exploitations and profits by big corporate owners and interests. Excusing Soros Bush Clinton Gore, any big corporate players despite mass accusations of financial legal or political abuses is part of the Good Old Boy system.
> 
> The good benefits that people do and get from capitalism and free market are often used to justify excusing the wrongs and even crimes committed.
> 
> It is also just as wrongful to blame all blacks or poor ppl on welfare for the wrongs of thugs, as it is to punish all wealthy or blame all rich or corporate heads for the wrongs of others of their class.
> 
> So I'd say blaming the poor or the blacks for thuggery is like blaming all the wealthy or whites for greed.  Either way, if you attack people as a whole class, rich or poor, black or white, it creates a defensive backlash where ppl are so busy defending their own group from attacks they even go too far and end up denying wrongs that are actually committed or downplaying them as a response.
> 
> If we quit attacking whole groups, maybe we won't see this defense mechanism where ppl excuse themselves while attacking the other. There is the equivalent on the other side, and I've run into conservatives downplaying the corporate thievery and destruction by corporate abuses at taxpayer expense because they want to promote free Enterprise and capitalism as greater good than harm. It looks like cover up and excuses as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we have been asking that whites treat us as individuals since the 1600's
Click to expand...


When have you ever treated Whites as individuals?

You even think that I being descended of 20th century Polish immigrants to New York, somehow is a Whitey who owes you too.


----------



## Windparadox

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My hopes, dreams, and aspirations are that Whites, and all other ethnics will be saved from extinction.Is that no different than what Blacks feel? P.S *You didn't say that Blacks, and Whites were equal, just their hopes, dreams, and aspirations are no different*.


`
So what? Are you one of those people that needs to have everything spelled out to you? In the words of the late great Louis Armstrong,

_If you had to ask the question, you ain't never gonna know the answer._


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Windparadox said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes, dreams, and aspirations are that Whites, and all other ethnics will be saved from extinction.Is that no different than what Blacks feel? P.S *You didn't say that Blacks, and Whites were equal, just their hopes, dreams, and aspirations are no different*.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> So what? Are you one of those people that needs to have everything spelled out to you? In the words of the late great Louis Armstrong,
> 
> _If you had to ask the question, you ain't never gonna know the answer._
Click to expand...


So, Blacks are "Only" equal in their hopes, dreams, and aspirations?


----------



## Windparadox

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, Blacks are "Only" equal in their hopes, dreams, and aspirations?


`
Learn how to read.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Windparadox said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Blacks are "Only" equal in their hopes, dreams, and aspirations?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> Learn how to read.
Click to expand...


Well, it should be pretty easy to answer.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful theory, but it has no truth to it. Ethiopia had hundreds of thousands of rifles during their war so there goes your stupid theory right out the window. They were certainly interested in white firearms, but apparently were too stupid to make them (so the rifles they had were old for the time, and the newer ones they had were handouts from white countries and in smaller supply).
> 
> 
> 
> White people have something going for them that black people don't to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill.
> 
> In Africa, they generally kill for food. In Europe, they kill for sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how happy they are. White get their kicks killing.
> 
> I mean you have white supremacist who majored in physics and what does he do ?
> 
> He think's "_well if I cut an an atom in half, which in turn cuts other atoms in half and so on. I can make a nuclear bomb that would kill thousands and thousands_"
> 
> Who thinks like that ? Fking crazy. The white supremacist thinks like that, because that's how it must have been back in 1930's when nuclear bombs were first created and put into operation.
> 
> I've watched white people; when I was a kid, on a farm my dad used to take me. When they'd shoot something, they just go crazy, like they were really getting their kicks.
> .
> You see, it takes a man to use sword. It takes a man to use a sword and a spear, because you've got to have the heart to get up to someone close enough to work with him. Right now, you notice you probably have nightmares if you think a black man has got a blade.
> 
> But anybody can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him.
Click to expand...

So how do your delusions explain that the murder/homicide rate in Europe is 3 per 100,000 and in Africa 12.5 per 100,000?


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
Click to expand...

Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
Click to expand...

Ha ha.  While stumbling through your illiteracy, you said the opposite of what you tried to say.  Benefactors are who GIVE aid.  The word you meant is beneficiary.

But to say whites are the largest benefiiciares of AA,  is preposterous leftist lying, at its worst.

Doesn't even deserve dignity of a response.  Just another example of left creating ideas.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist

[QUOTE="IM2, po
You don't suffer from shit because of AA.[/QUOTE]
Lying won't win you any  debates.. The supporters of AA must pay reparations to whites, and it should come from them personally, not the government


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.
Click to expand...

Last 50 yrs, blacks get AA.  Whites must be paid reparations $$$$$$$


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
Click to expand...

Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.


----------



## protectionist

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.
Click to expand...

. And that's because the country was conquered by whitey, structured by whitey, ruled by whitey, and secured by whitey for those hundreds of years. Now why was that not achieved by the so called African's who were "Americans" upon their triumphant return to the continent of Africa ??? Wasn't that what Liberia was created for ?  How come there wasn't an expansion from that area once the foothold took hold in the region by the returning African's who were Americans upon their departure  ???   Could it be said that African's aren't conquerors, but rather they are more in tune as worker bees instead ??  Who are the true conquerors in the world through out time as we know it ??


----------



## beagle9

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
Click to expand...

. Exactly, and then the people must make an individual choice as to either celebrate the gangster's in the movies and/or real life or to denounce them.


----------



## bgrouse

protectionist said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
Click to expand...

The problem is they can't act properly.


----------



## protectionist

bgrouse said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
Click to expand...

Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.


----------



## bgrouse

protectionist said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...

Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And that's because the country was conquered by whitey, structured by whitey, ruled by whitey, and secured by whitey for those hundreds of years. Now why was that not achieved by the so called African's who were "Americans" upon their triumphant return to the continent of Africa ??? Wasn't that what Liberia was created for ?  How come there wasn't an expansion from that area once the foothold took hold in the region by the returning African's who were Americans upon their departure  ???   Could it be said that African's aren't conquerors, but rather they are more in tune as worker bees instead ??  Who are the true conquerors in the world through out time as we know it ??
Click to expand...


You are truly a nutcase. Whites invade a country, commit genocide and think that they have the right to impose themselves as the sole beneficiaries of every opportunity after they do so. The blacks and all other non whites who worked here and built this nation did not have to go back to anywhere. They contributed to the creation and building of this nation just as much if not more than whitey. So they had the same right to be here. You see while you think you make sense with this idiocy, there is this matter of laws that we are bound to called the constitution whereby it was declared that all those in this nation had equal rights. Not that whites got all the rights. So then let me inform you of one last whitebread fallacy, the world is not to be conquered. The world was made for people to live here, where they live and in peace. For some reason whitey decided I was a great thing to take from others what was not his. That's called coveting son, and there is a penalty for that.

You are not superior because you conquer. Maybe when the white man grows up he'll learn that. He'll also learn to man up and stop trying to make excuses.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha.  While stumbling through your illiteracy, you said the opposite of what you tried to say.  Benefactors are who GIVE aid.  The word you meant is beneficiary.
> 
> But to say whites are the largest benefiiciares of AA,  is preposterous leftist lying, at its worst.
> 
> Doesn't even deserve dignity of a response.  Just another example of left creating ideas.  Ho hum.
Click to expand...


It is fact. You just can't deal with it. Whites have gained t he most from Affirmative Action. I posted links to information that says so you do nothing but make declarations.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.
Click to expand...


You guys aren't quality  Caucasians. On top of that whites really need to stop trying to lecture others on how the should do things. Because you really don't want us to do things like whites did it.

Who is afraid of whites?. When we look at the totality of America it has been whites who have been the scared ones.

Now as to that last in passing a law won't make a racist obey it.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> [QUOTE="IM2, po
> You don't suffer from shit because of AA.
> Lying won't win you any  debates.. The supporters of AA must pay reparations to whites, and it should come from them personally, not the government



I'm not worried about wining this debate. I've already won. You aren't suffering from shit because of AA and your ass isn't getting reparations.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
Click to expand...


But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are.. 

I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.

Like this:

*Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*


But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys aren't quality  Caucasians. On top of that whites really need to stop trying to lecture others on how the should do things. Because you really don't want us to do things like whites did it.
> 
> Who is afraid of whites?. When we look at the totality of America it has been whites who have been the scared ones.
> 
> Now as to that last in passing a law won't make a racist obey it.
Click to expand...

Whites would benefit if blacks started doing things the way whites do them: thinking first, then doing. It would cut down on black crime and enforcement expenses, not to mention incarceration costs and welfare. Our legal system is one of rules and consequences. You break a rule, you suffer the consequences. Blacks tend not to get this, which is why they are so overrepresented in violent crime. So I guess whites are stuck trying to at least make the blacks religious. If they're too dumb to follow the rules and understand the consequences, I suppose the next best thing is telling them a bedtime story with a moral and hoping the blacks learn that way.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys aren't quality  Caucasians. On top of that whites really need to stop trying to lecture others on how the should do things. Because you really don't want us to do things like whites did it.
> 
> Who is afraid of whites?. When we look at the totality of America it has been whites who have been the scared ones.
> 
> Now as to that last in passing a law won't make a racist obey it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites would benefit if blacks started doing things the way whites do them: thinking first, then doing. It would cut down on black crime and enforcement expenses, not to mention incarceration costs and welfare. Our legal system is one of rules and consequences. You break a rule, you suffer the consequences. Blacks tend not to get this, which is why they are so overrepresented in violent crime. So I guess whites are stuck trying to at least make the blacks religious. If they're too dumb to follow the rules and understand the consequences, I suppose the next best thing is telling them a bedtime story with a moral and hoping the blacks learn that way.
Click to expand...


Well given we commit less crime, that's the first thing you've got wring. And you really don't want to discuss how whites have dine things, nor do we have to concern ourselves with what benefits whites. You seethe way whites have really done things and your version are not the same. Nor is your opinion on our legal system the way it operates. You are just an example of a white dude with delusions of white racial grandeur.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
Click to expand...

. No, no, no... If we see black people or try to see black people in any other way, then you break ties with your brother or sista because he or she might have decided to live a different lifestyle that causes you to see him or her as sell outs, uncle Tom's, whitey want be's etc. Pathetic.. lol


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, no, no... If we see you or try to see you in any other way, then you break ties with your brother because he might have decided to live a different lifestyle that seems him or her as a sell out, an uncle Tom, a whitey want be etc. Pathetic.. lol
Click to expand...


Why is it that your white ass thinks you can tell me how things happen with blacks?

The way you see things is not how it works. Again you refuse to see the reality because you want only to see us in a certain way. There are approximately 2.6 million black business owners, we have millions who have graduated from college while living decently and successfully So if all this is supposed to be acting white we'd all be sellouts and uncle toms. But that's not how it happens. You only hear blacks who validate your racism and you think that is a successful black person. So when they get called an Uncle Tom. because that's what it is they are, you want to fallback on your perception of blacks don't want to succeed because they see a successful black person as a Tom.  That's not how things go, but its how you want to see it.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> 
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And that's because the country was conquered by whitey, structured by whitey, ruled by whitey, and secured by whitey for those hundreds of years. Now why was that not achieved by the so called African's who were "Americans" upon their triumphant return to the continent of Africa ??? Wasn't that what Liberia was created for ?  How come there wasn't an expansion from that area once the foothold took hold in the region by the returning African's who were Americans upon their departure  ???   Could it be said that African's aren't conquerors, but rather they are more in tune as worker bees instead ??  Who are the true conquerors in the world through out time as we know it ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a nutcase. Whites invade a country, commit genocide and think that they have the right to impose themselves as the sole beneficiaries of every opportunity after they do so. The blacks and all other non whites who worked here and built this nation did not have to go back to anywhere. They contributed to the creation and building of this nation just as much if not more than whitey. So they had the same right to be here. You see while you think you make sense with this idiocy, there is this matter of laws that we are bound to called the constitution whereby it was declared that all those in this nation had equal rights. Not that whites got all the rights. So then let me inform you of one last whitebread fallacy, the world is not to be conquered. The world was made for people to live here, where they live and in peace. For some reason whitey decided I was a great thing to take from others what was not his. That's called coveting son, and there is a penalty for that.
> 
> You are not superior because you conquer. Maybe when the white man grows up he'll learn that. He'll also learn to man up and stop trying to make excuses.
Click to expand...

. Yes, you have equal rights and everything else the whites have under the laws of our constitution, but if you act as an individual or group in ways that take away those rights (like being incarcerated for crimes etc.), then you lose those rights just like white criminals as well.  Not sure what the story is on Liberia, otherwise not sure if the Africans went there voluntarily or were sent there by the whites after the war ended. Wonder how all that went, and was it a good thing for those Africans or not upon their occupying that area of Africa upon their return there ?

Hey we landed here, and we attempted to live here with the inhabitants, but didn't we see that the inhabitants were primitive, and we're engaging in cult ritual's that we're primitive, dangerous, and uncivilized in many ways ?? At this point didn't tensions begin to rise between us and them, where eventually war broke out ?? We didn't invade a country, but rather we landed peacefully on the shores here.. We made contact with the inhabitants in peace. Now where it all goes wrong is vague to me because I'm no historian, but I'm sure you have your created versions of events, so do tell little spin myster.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, no, no... If we see you or try to see you in any other way, then you break ties with your brother because he might have decided to live a different lifestyle that seems him or her as a sell out, an uncle Tom, a whitey want be etc. Pathetic.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that your white ass thinks you can tell me how things happen with blacks?
> 
> The way you see things is not how it works. Again you refuse to see the reality because you want only to see us in a certain way. There are approximately 2.6 million black business owners, we have millions who have graduated from college while living decently and successfully So if all this is supposed to be acting white we'd all be sellouts and uncle toms. But that's not how it happens. You only hear blacks who validate your racism and you think that is a successful black person. So when they get called an Uncle Tom. because that's what it is they are, you want to fallback on your perception of blacks don't want to succeed because they see a successful black person as a Tom.  That's not how things go, but its how you want to see it.
Click to expand...

. So these black spokesperson's we see on these news channels, media outlets, movies, protest and such, for whom constantly belittle the conservative blacks or blacks who don't support the idiocy that goes on in a sector representing the racist black community or is constantly being stirred up by radical racist blacks in the communities are not to be listened to or believed by whites is what you are saying ??


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the last 50 years? Hell, whites have had AA from the inception of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And that's because the country was conquered by whitey, structured by whitey, ruled by whitey, and secured by whitey for those hundreds of years. Now why was that not achieved by the so called African's who were "Americans" upon their triumphant return to the continent of Africa ??? Wasn't that what Liberia was created for ?  How come there wasn't an expansion from that area once the foothold took hold in the region by the returning African's who were Americans upon their departure  ???   Could it be said that African's aren't conquerors, but rather they are more in tune as worker bees instead ??  Who are the true conquerors in the world through out time as we know it ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a nutcase. Whites invade a country, commit genocide and think that they have the right to impose themselves as the sole beneficiaries of every opportunity after they do so. The blacks and all other non whites who worked here and built this nation did not have to go back to anywhere. They contributed to the creation and building of this nation just as much if not more than whitey. So they had the same right to be here. You see while you think you make sense with this idiocy, there is this matter of laws that we are bound to called the constitution whereby it was declared that all those in this nation had equal rights. Not that whites got all the rights. So then let me inform you of one last whitebread fallacy, the world is not to be conquered. The world was made for people to live here, where they live and in peace. For some reason whitey decided I was a great thing to take from others what was not his. That's called coveting son, and there is a penalty for that.
> 
> You are not superior because you conquer. Maybe when the white man grows up he'll learn that. He'll also learn to man up and stop trying to make excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, you have equal rights and everything else the whites have under the laws of our constitution, but if you act as an individual or group in ways that take away those rights (like being incarcerated for crimes etc.), then you lose those rights just like white criminals as well.  Not sure what the story is on Liberia, otherwise not sure if the Africans went there voluntarily or were sent there by the whites after the war ended. Wonder how all that went, and was it a good thing for those Africans or not upon their occupying that area of Africa upon their return there ?
> 
> Hey we landed here, and we attempted to live here with the inhabitants, but didn't we see that the inhabitants were primitive, and we're engaging in cult ritual's that we're primitive, dangerous, and uncivilized in many ways ?? At this point didn't tensions begin to rise between us and them, where eventually war broke out ?? We didn't invade a country, but rather we landed peacefully on the shores here.. We made contact with the inhabitants in peace. Now where it all goes wrong is vague to me because I'm no historian, but I'm sure you have your created versions of events, so do tell little spin myster.
Click to expand...


I don't need the white boy lecture on rights and laws. This post s full of garbage. You only know 2 words for blacks, Liberia and Detroit. Until you learn more try to not debate me.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, no, no... If we see you or try to see you in any other way, then you break ties with your brother because he might have decided to live a different lifestyle that seems him or her as a sell out, an uncle Tom, a whitey want be etc. Pathetic.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that your white ass thinks you can tell me how things happen with blacks?
> 
> The way you see things is not how it works. Again you refuse to see the reality because you want only to see us in a certain way. There are approximately 2.6 million black business owners, we have millions who have graduated from college while living decently and successfully So if all this is supposed to be acting white we'd all be sellouts and uncle toms. But that's not how it happens. You only hear blacks who validate your racism and you think that is a successful black person. So when they get called an Uncle Tom. because that's what it is they are, you want to fallback on your perception of blacks don't want to succeed because they see a successful black person as a Tom.  That's not how things go, but its how you want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So these black spokesperson's we see on these news channels, media outlets, movies, protest and such, for whom constantly belittle the conservative blacks or blacks who don't support the idiocy that goes on in a sector representing the racist black community or is constantly being stirred up by radical racist blacks in the communities are not to be listened to or believed by whites is what you are saying ??
Click to expand...


No the black conservatives are not to be listened to. There is no black racist segment. These guys aren't being stirred up by blacks. They are being stirred up by continuing white racism. You see whites like you love it when Clarence Thomas gets up talking about how bad affirmative action is. Butt hats how his black ass got accepted into Yale. And its pretty much why he's a SCOTUS Justice. That's how Ben Carsons black ass got  into Yale,  Michigan medical school and a job at Johns Hopkins, That's how Tomas Sowell got to go to a white college. Ward Connerly got rich from affirmative action government construction contracts, and these are the people you want us to listen to. We know these things about them and apparently you don't. So them we call them sellouts and you can't understand why.

None of these blacks you talk about support any idiocy, They've been fighting for years to get what's needed to improve the community. You have never spent any time in a black community but you assume the world about them from no basis of knowledge. Maybe' you spend some time there talking to those who have had businesses there for years then try talking to me. Because when you talk about idiocy look at your own community punk. White men pulling out their dicks on the job, white men getting butt nekkid and jacking off in front of women on the job. Alcoholism, drunk and inpaired driving. Opioid use out the ass.  Spare me your racist bullshit boy.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, no, no... If we see you or try to see you in any other way, then you break ties with your brother because he might have decided to live a different lifestyle that seems him or her as a sell out, an uncle Tom, a whitey want be etc. Pathetic.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that your white ass thinks you can tell me how things happen with blacks?
> 
> The way you see things is not how it works. Again you refuse to see the reality because you want only to see us in a certain way. There are approximately 2.6 million black business owners, we have millions who have graduated from college while living decently and successfully So if all this is supposed to be acting white we'd all be sellouts and uncle toms. But that's not how it happens. You only hear blacks who validate your racism and you think that is a successful black person. So when they get called an Uncle Tom. because that's what it is they are, you want to fallback on your perception of blacks don't want to succeed because they see a successful black person as a Tom.  That's not how things go, but its how you want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So these black spokesperson's we see on these news channels, media outlets, movies, protest and such, for whom constantly belittle the conservative blacks or blacks who don't support the idiocy that goes on in a sector representing the racist black community or is constantly being stirred up by radical racist blacks in the communities are not to be listened to or believed by whites is what you are saying ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the black conservatives are not to be listened to. There is no black racist segment. These guys aren't being stirred up by blacks. They are being stirred up by continuing white racism. You see whites like you love it when Clarence Thomas gets up talking about how bad affirmative action is. Butt hats how his black ass got accepted into Yale. And its pretty much why he's a SCOTUS Justice. That's how Ben Carsons black ass got  into Yale,  Michigan medical school and a job at Johns Hopkins, That's how Tomas Sowell got to go to a white college. Ward Connerly got rich from affirmative action government construction contracts, and these are the people you want us to listen to. We know these things about them and apparently you don't. So them we call them sellouts and you can't understand why.
> 
> None of these blacks you talk about support any idiocy, They've been fighting for years to get what's needed to improve the community. You have never spent any time in a black community but you assume the world about them from no basis of knowledge. Maybe' you spend some time there talking to those who have had businesses there for years then try talking to me. Because when you talk about idiocy look at your own community punk. White men pulling out their dicks on the job, white men getting butt nekkid and jacking off in front of women on the job. Alcoholism, drunk and inpaired driving. Opioid use out the ass.  Spare me your racist bullshit boy.
Click to expand...

 The only racist here is you... You are a man of many words, yet it's all bullcrap. The knowledge you claim somebody has none of, comes right out of the mouths of blacks that you claim don't exist, and that the whites are just making them up. LOL... Talk about being delusional.. It's hard to create a defense against the indefensible, but here you are doing it. There most definitely is a racist segment in your group or race, and you are a prime example of it. You attack white's as a race, and then you try to hide your hand afterwards in your endless BULLCRAP.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 said:


> So you are mad about Africa being modernized and civilized in many areas or ways ??  What would you want to go back to, grass huts, and depending on the natural resources that would be dependent upon the seasonal droughts and pillaging of tribes Waring with one another over population explosions and class warfare ???? Yeah you got it soooooooo bad here don't you ??? Well one things for sure, and that is that you won't be turning America into primitive Africa anytime soon, and if that's your goal someday, then I got some ocean front property to give you in Arizona.
> That whitey will just mess up and civilize something in a heart beat won't they ??  LOL


I'm saying that we live in system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run the planet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are mad about Africa being modernized and civilized in many areas or ways ??  What would you want to go back to, grass huts, and depending on the natural resources that would be dependent upon the seasonal droughts and pillaging of tribes Waring with one another over population explosions and class warfare ???? Yeah you got it soooooooo bad here don't you ??? Well one things for sure, and that is that you won't be turning America into primitive Africa anytime soon, and if that's your goal someday, then I got some ocean front property to give you in Arizona.
> That whitey will just mess up and civilize something in a heart beat won't they ??  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that we live in system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run the planet.
Click to expand...


No, just no.

The people who bring in tons of Brown people to White nations aren't White Supremacists.

Nice try.


----------



## Paul Essien

beagle9 said:


> You are one brainwashed feller.. Interesting seeing the brainwashing being exposed in your words here. This way people can actually work their way to the cult leaders who are perpetuating such tragic teachings upon the young, gullible, vulnerable and impressionable Paul's of the world.  The education of a society is important, and the intent to highjack the educational systems and platforms for nefarious purposes has got to be stopped.


Not brain washed. I don't expect you to feel for the black people the way I feel for black people. The same way I don't feel for white people. The way you feel for white people.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whites  today at least, also are the main supporters of Animal rights, and Human rights.


White supremacist acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You claim Gaddafi was targeted for putting Blacks first.
> 
> Well, Poland's being targeted for putting Poles first.
> 
> The EU's threatening sanctions on Poland.
> 
> EU threatens sanctions, stripped voting rights of Poland
> 
> How is it White supremacy for the EU to push Islamic refugees on everybody in the EU?
> 
> That's Liberalism.


Are Islamic refugees running anything in Polish society ? And how many of them are there ?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> So how do your delusions explain that the murder/homicide rate in Europe is 3 per 100,000 and in Africa 12.5 per 100,000?


Source ?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.


So goodfellas and the Godfather and various movies about white violence (To many to name) is not celebrating white criminal and white violence ?


----------



## Death Angel

Paul Essien said:


> I'm saying that we live in system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run the planet.


You long for a return to the Golden Age of Africa, don't you?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim Gaddafi was targeted for putting Blacks first.
> 
> Well, Poland's being targeted for putting Poles first.
> 
> The EU's threatening sanctions on Poland.
> 
> EU threatens sanctions, stripped voting rights of Poland
> 
> How is it White supremacy for the EU to push Islamic refugees on everybody in the EU?
> 
> That's Liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Islamic refugees running anything in Polish society ? And how many of them are there ?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with White Liberals in the EU bullying Poland?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
Click to expand...

I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> 
> 
> So goodfellas and the Godfather and various movies about white violence (To many to name) is not celebrating white criminal and white violence ?
Click to expand...

It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?


----------



## protectionist

bgrouse said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to stop being afraid of whites.  If blacks act properly, they have nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.
Click to expand...

Correct.  And giving jobs, promotions, college seats etc. to unqualified dum dums creates problems.  Sometimes even loss of life.


----------



## protectionist

Like nonwhites haven't been imperialists (conquerers) ?

Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling when you read the poppycock they expect intelligent people to believe.  Like that_ "whites have benefitted the most from Affirmative Action"
> _
> If they actually believe this, it just goes to show hw stupid they are.
> 
> Very few white women get helped by affirmative action *compared to wives & daughters of white men who are discriminated against*. Far more white women have been HARMED by Affirmative Action than have been helped by it. 1000 to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is affirmative action for whites
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> Black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, the justice system. So whites are being elevated above black people in housing, employment and the justice system
> 
> You can't have a down with an up.
> 
> And all of this so-called preferential treatment that you think black get has hardly put a dent in white supremacy. White men still get most of all government contract dollars. White men still hold most of the of top jobs. White men still get most of the tenured professorships
> 
> Is George W. Bush stigmatized because his daddy got him into Yale?
> 
> Are the white baby-boomers who are currently inheriting nearly $10 trillion of property and wealth from their parents (wealth that was accumulated under conditions of formal apartheid) stigmatized by receipt of that wealth?
> 
> if black folks are being stigmatized by affirmative action (and by the way it's not even in existence in pretty much all states) whites must be the most self-hating bunch around. Years of favoritism must have brought whites to the point of paralysis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see they've got YOU programmed.  Wanna compensate me for 40 years of lost wages, since I was denied an assistantship, by affirmative action ?
> 
> AA is the largest discrimination, against (by far) the largest number of people (Whites), in America, for 50 years.  Nothing else even comes close.
> 
> I've told this to black guys, and they run like scared rabbits.  They can't face up to their own hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA has  denied you nothing. Whites have been the largest benefactors of this policy over the past 50 years. The evidence shows this. You repeating your bs doesn't make what you say anything more than repeated bs. Get rid of the amnesia son. Whites got everything for 188 years now they have to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha.  While stumbling through your illiteracy, you said the opposite of what you tried to say.  Benefactors are who GIVE aid.  The word you meant is beneficiary.
> 
> But to say whites are the largest benefiiciares of AA,  is preposterous leftist lying, at its worst.
> 
> Doesn't even deserve dignity of a response.  Just another example of left creating ideas.  Ho hum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fact. You just can't deal with it. Whites have gained t he most from Affirmative Action. I posted links to information that says so you do nothing but make declarations.
Click to expand...

I saw no links, and if you had any, I refuted them years ago in this forum, in addition to right here in this thread.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is they can't act properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Even after receiving all the advantages of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing a law won't make an amoeba into a rocket scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys aren't quality  Caucasians. On top of that whites really need to stop trying to lecture others on how the should do things. Because you really don't want us to do things like whites did it.
> 
> Who is afraid of whites?. When we look at the totality of America it has been whites who have been the scared ones.
> 
> Now as to that last in passing a law won't make a racist obey it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites would benefit if blacks started doing things the way whites do them: thinking first, then doing. It would cut down on black crime and enforcement expenses, not to mention incarceration costs and welfare. Our legal system is one of rules and consequences. You break a rule, you suffer the consequences. Blacks tend not to get this, which is why they are so overrepresented in violent crime. So I guess whites are stuck trying to at least make the blacks religious. If they're too dumb to follow the rules and understand the consequences, I suppose the next best thing is telling them a bedtime story with a moral and hoping the blacks learn that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well given we commit less crime, that's the first thing you've got wring*. And you really don't want to discuss how whites have dine things, nor do we have to concern ourselves with what benefits whites. You seethe way whites have really done things and your version are not the same. Nor is your opinion on our legal system the way it operates. You are just an example of a white dude with delusions of white racial grandeur.
Click to expand...

See, this is what I mean when I say blacks are stupid. I say "overrepresented," which is a per capita measure, and you say I am wrong and just say "less," which means total numbers. It's that kind of negro stupidity and inability to comprehend basic language that makes me believe what I believe.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do your delusions explain that the murder/homicide rate in Europe is 3 per 100,000 and in Africa 12.5 per 100,000?
> 
> 
> 
> Source ?
Click to expand...

UNODC
List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture not based on seeing criminals as heroes is by any definition superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white people don't celebrate white criminals. I mean. People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Yeah no one has ever heard of them have they ?
> 
> Or how about films and programmes to show how stylish and “mysterious” white gangsters are ? Goodfellas ? Sopranos anyone? Biker gangs ? Game of Thrones ? Bonnie and Clyde ?
> 
> Or let's go back to the Wild West and films about killers like Billy The Kid, Wild Bill Hickcock, Jessie James.
> 
> You didn't really think this through.....Did ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are many more white ones. Look, everything whites say we do, whites do more of. So learn to take responsibility for the wrongs your race has done instead of always blacks do this and blacks do that, Or we may do the same  thing  but it doesn't mean we're doing it like you guys are..
> 
> I've watched several black gang movies and interviews with hose who made then. What they are used for is to teach lessons especially to young blacks that such a lifestyle is not good.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> *Tales from da hood movie 1995-ending*
> 
> 
> But to you whites we are celebrating being thugs. And that's because this is the way you want to see us. And that's why I say you are a racist.
Click to expand...

There is a reason Billy the Kid is celebrated.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> 
> 
> So goodfellas and the Godfather and various movies about white violence (To many to name) is not celebrating white criminal and white violence ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
Click to expand...

Every single Black gang movie I have ever seen was made to instruct Black youth about the harm that comes from being involved in gangs.  They pretty much point out that gangs are a white invention they are emulating and the lifestyle assists whites in their attempts to imprison Black youth.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> 
> 
> So goodfellas and the Godfather and various movies about white violence (To many to name) is not celebrating white criminal and white violence ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single Black gang movie I have ever seen was made to instruct Black youth about the harm that comes from being involved in gangs.  They pretty much point out that gangs are a white invention they are emulating and the lifestyle assists whites in their attempts to imprison Black youth.
Click to expand...

American Gangster?


----------



## MizMolly

There are more black gangs than white ones today


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> There are more black gangs than white ones today


There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a gangster movie doesn't mean anyone celebrates the criminals. There are many black gang movies.
> 
> 
> 
> So goodfellas and the Godfather and various movies about white violence (To many to name) is not celebrating white criminal and white violence ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single Black gang movie I have ever seen was made to instruct Black youth about the harm that comes from being involved in gangs.  They pretty much point out that gangs are a white invention they are emulating and the lifestyle assists whites in their attempts to imprison Black youth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American Gangster?
Click to expand...

Classic example of what I just said.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more black gangs than white ones today
> 
> 
> 
> There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.
Click to expand...

Demographics


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more black gangs than white ones today
> 
> 
> 
> There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Demographics
Click to expand...

Was there something in that I was supposed to believe? The largest gang wasnt even listed on there.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more black gangs than white ones today
> 
> 
> 
> There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Demographics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was there something in that I was supposed to believe? The largest gang wasnt even listed on there.
Click to expand...

It does show that blacks have more gangs than whites
Average Race/Ethnicity of Gang Members
by Area Type, 2011
*  Larger Cities* *Suburban Counties* *Smaller Cities* *Rural Counties
Black or African American* 39.0% 32.7% 20.3% 56.8%
*Hispanic or Latino* 45.5 51.0 53.8 24.8
*White* 9.7 9.1 14.6 14.9
*Other* 5.8 7.2 11.3 3.4


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more black gangs than white ones today
> 
> 
> 
> There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Demographics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was there something in that I was supposed to believe? The largest gang wasnt even listed on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does show that blacks have more gangs than whites
Click to expand...

Thats probably because whites made up that chart and left their gangs out.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more black gangs than white ones today
> 
> 
> 
> There are more white gangsters than Black ones today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Demographics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was there something in that I was supposed to believe? The largest gang wasnt even listed on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does show that blacks have more gangs than whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats probably because whites made up that chart and left their gangs out.
Click to expand...

 geez, typical response. Just like IQ tests, whites made up the test so it must be wrong, SAT tests, whites made it up so it must be wrong..etc etc....


----------



## MizMolly

There are some things I do agree with though. There is not enough real black history taught in schools.


----------



## beagle9

The nation will soon awaken to find that it was being duped by these black racist, and I mean big time bad too. 

I hope real soon it awakens completely.  Just look at the bullcrap rhetoric spewed, and the sad weak idiots who are falling for it all now. Pathetic !!


----------



## IM2

The only duping going on is you lying racists with your white victimization scam. And I do believe the nation is wakened to that.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> The only duping going on is you lying racists with your white victimization scam. And I do believe the nation is wakened to that.


. The nation will see who the real racist are, and it will be an eye opener for the majority of whites who were being duped, and the Black's who love this country as *Americans* already know what has been going on, so it is no surprise to them.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only duping going on is you lying racists with your white victimization scam. And I do believe the nation is wakened to that.
> 
> 
> 
> . The nation will see who the real racist are, and it will be an eye opener for the majority of whites who were being duped, and the Black's who love this country as *Americans* already know what has been going on, so it is no surprise to them.
Click to expand...


The nation sees who the real racists are. And whites who supported the racists are waking up to see they shouldn't have. Yes we blacks who love this country as Americas have seen this since 7-4-1776, so what's going on with whites like you is no surprise..


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What does that have to do with White Liberals in the EU bullying Poland?


Well, A bully gets to control your life. So how do islamic refuguess contol Poand ? How are they bullying Poland ?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia


So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?

Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)

Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)







And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)






Very white-Don't you think ? 

And this is from their website. 

So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.

If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.

Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates

They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"

It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
Click to expand...

Alright fine but let me leave you with this. It is very hard to get a job even when you are white. I’ve been unemployed and applied at dozens of places and didn’t get the jobs. I have a degree, references, experience, I speak well, etc. 

Consider a lot of times what you may think is racism isnt


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?


White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?


O. Yeah the Mafia was just entertainment. Why ? Because they were white. Goodfellas ? Godfather ? Sopranos ? That's just fun !!

 Yet from the 1920’s up to now white gang crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.

At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder. 

That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. 

And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.

Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s. 

How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? 

Thousands at least.

The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? Just entertainment ?

Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.

*There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *

If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs. 

The murder is the message.

It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality in movies somehow forgets all that


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright fine but let me leave you with this. It is very hard to get a job even when you are white. I’ve been unemployed and applied at dozens of places and didn’t get the jobs. I have a degree, references, experience, I speak well, etc.
> 
> Consider a lot of times what you may think is racism isnt
Click to expand...


Consider that I might actually understand when I see racism and when I don't. This is the problem with whites. You don't face racism, and you think you can tell us based in your experience  what is and is not racist. Really you can't.

For example I was interviewed once by a group whereby the leader made mention of how he wants someone who is wiling to work hard and with a string work ethic at least 20 different times during the interview. Why? Can you not see the racism in this? I could understand how  you could say race had nothing to do with this had he said it once or twice, but that many times? Almost every other sentence?  When we talk about racism we are talking from things we have endured that are obvious. We learn all about the different kinds of racism the hard way by our 20's. I'm 56 now.  Just because YOU have an education and YOU have a hard time getting a job as a white person doesn't preclude that I as a black person with similar education, with references, who speaks well, with experience may face a completely different interview than you do with assumptions made that are not made about you.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
Click to expand...

According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
> 
> 
> 
> O. Yeah the Mafia was just entertainment. Why ? Because they were white. Goodfellas ? Godfather ? Sopranos ? That's just fun !!
> 
> Yet from the 1920’s up to now white gang crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? Just entertainment ?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality in movies somehow forgets all that
Click to expand...

I have watched biographies on the German Holocaust, that doesn't mean I agree with the extermination of those innocent Jews. Although I didn't watch it for entertainment, I did watch it for education. Watching any media, be it bios, movies, etc, does not mean we are celebrating. So, you enjoy watching black gang movies?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
Click to expand...


Lets be honest.  This is a white man's country.  Women and blacks are not treated equal and they never will.  Even when white men become the overwhelming minority they will still control the rest of us.  Just look at our government.  The top 1% richest Americans control all of our politicians.  

When women are 50% of the CEO's and Senate let me know.

Blacks may actually achieve their fair share.  They make up 15% of the population.  It's possible that one day blacks will be 15% of our government and 15% of the CEO's might one day be black but no way 50% of our government or corporations will be run by women.  No way!  

As of the date of publication, women held *6.4 percent* of Fortune 500 CEO roles.

Census population, 157.0 million were female (*50.8 percent*) while 151.8 million were male (*49.2 percent*). 

This is not discrimination.  Women are stupid.  Or only about 7% of them are qualified and capable of being CEO's.


----------



## deanrd

BrokeLoser said:


> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?


What happens to the Republican Party if poor whites stop voting GOP?

Considering the number and plight of poor whites, I would think you have a few comments for them.


----------



## deanrd

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...







Is that rubber duckie bling?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

deanrd said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that rubber duckie bling?
Click to expand...


That's your selfie?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
> 
> 
> 
> O. Yeah the Mafia was just entertainment. Why ? Because they were white. Goodfellas ? Godfather ? Sopranos ? That's just fun !!
> 
> Yet from the 1920’s up to now white gang crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? Just entertainment ?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality in movies somehow forgets all that
Click to expand...


Mediterranean's..... Rather than Whites.

Jews = biggest gangsters. Italians #2

Arabs = biggest slave traders, Portuguese #2

All = Mediterraneans 

But, blame the Blonde, haired, Blue eyed Northern European for this all.

Because he looks more different than you, than does the Mediterranean.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's entertainment. Care to address the black gang movies?
> 
> 
> 
> O. Yeah the Mafia was just entertainment. Why ? Because they were white. Goodfellas ? Godfather ? Sopranos ? That's just fun !!
> 
> Yet from the 1920’s up to now white gang crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? Just entertainment ?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality in movies somehow forgets all that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mediterranean's..... Rather than Whites.
> 
> Jews = biggest gangsters. Italians #2
> 
> Arabs = biggest slave traders, Portuguese #2
> 
> All = Mediterraneans
> 
> But, blame the Blonde, haired, Blue eyed Northern European for this all.
> 
> Because he looks more different than you, than does the Mediterranean.
Click to expand...


You forgot asians.  I heard if you added up all the illegal asians in this country working at all the chinese restaurants or japanese or thai or vietnam restaurants they far outnumber all the illegal mexicans that are here. 

That would make them the biggest slave traders because these people pay to come here and they have to work years before they have paid off their debt.

This happened in my neighborhood

Novi restaurant owner and wife plead guilty to harboring illegal immigrants killed in house fire

Roger Tam and his wife Ada Lei both pleaded guilty to two charges of harboring and conspiracy to harbor illegal immigrants in federal court today.

They will be sentenced in June and could face up to 10 years in prison and property seizure.

A year ago, their Novi home caught fire. Five illegal immigrants living in their basement were killed.

The victims were off the books workers at Tam’s Novi restaurant.


----------



## sealybobo

Actually it turns out these Asians were harboring Mexican illegals.  

Novi restaurant owner and his wife charged with harboring illegal immigrants after five Mexican nationals died in a fire at their home, records show.


----------



## BrokeLoser

deanrd said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the Republican Party if poor whites stop voting GOP?
> 
> Considering the number and plight of poor whites, I would think you have a few comments for them.
Click to expand...


"Number of plight"?
Only one in ten whites ride the backs of taxpayers while nearly five in ten blacks are pet humans requiring a spoon feeding....add in the crime stats and incarceration ratios and blacks are this nations largest liability...far and away the largest.
My guess is, when whites run their negative numbers up by 400-500% people will start to address your concerns....Nobody really gives two shits about micro percentages...you know this.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> I have watched biographies on the German Holocaust, that doesn't mean I agree with the extermination of those innocent Jews. Although I didn't watch it for entertainment, I did watch it for education. Watching any media, be it bios, movies, etc, does not mean we are celebrating. So, you enjoy watching black gang movies?


Who green-light's these movies ? Who green-lighted  Boyz In The Hood ? Straight Outta Compton ? Menace To Society ?

I'll give you a clue, it's not black people. Black people don't have that kinda muscle in hollywood.

The vast majority of people who go to the movies in the USA white. So white consumers must be responding to an already held impression of black people. That is the images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos”

It's whites who have made the thug image marketable and created a financial reason for black actors to play to play up to that image.

If white movie goers were interested in going to see movies about radical social transformation, community uplift, racism and black history (And no I don't mean slave movies where black people are getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and yes there are many, many such movies out there, then that’s the movies that would be churned out in larger numbers.

But whites aren’t are not looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. Whites would rather watch movies about guns and drugs, and being a thug

It's white buyers who make that kind of black gang movies you are moaning about profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.

But it's odd how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone, or the Saw movie trilogy, or Johnny Cash, who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.”

Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life,” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him or Johnny Paycheck’s  “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill,” or Spade Cooley in the 1950s: a man who didn’t just sing of violence, but also practiced what he preached, by beating his wife to death in front of their teenage daughter in 1961.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched biographies on the German Holocaust, that doesn't mean I agree with the extermination of those innocent Jews. Although I didn't watch it for entertainment, I did watch it for education. Watching any media, be it bios, movies, etc, does not mean we are celebrating. So, you enjoy watching black gang movies?
> 
> 
> 
> Who green-light's these movies ? Who green-lighted  Boyz In The Hood ? Straight Outta Compton ? Menace To Society ?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, it's not black people. Black people don't have that kinda muscle in hollywood.
> 
> The vast majority of people who go to the movies in the USA white. So white consumers must be responding to an already held impression of black people. That is the images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos”
> 
> It's whites who have made the thug image marketable and created a financial reason for black actors to play to play up to that image.
> 
> If white movie goers were interested in going to see movies about radical social transformation, community uplift, racism and black history (And no I don't mean slave movies where black people are getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and yes there are many, many such movies out there, then that’s the movies that would be churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But whites aren’t are not looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. Whites would rather watch movies about guns and drugs, and being a thug
> 
> It's white buyers who make that kind of black gang movies you are moaning about profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> But it's odd how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone, or the Saw movie trilogy, or Johnny Cash, who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.”
> 
> Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life,” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him or Johnny Paycheck’s  “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill,” or Spade Cooley in the 1950s: a man who didn’t just sing of violence, but also practiced what he preached, by beating his wife to death in front of their teenage daughter in 1961.
Click to expand...


But we loved the Cosby Show.  That is what we hope for the black family.  They were a good family.  I'm not talking about the real Bill Cosby I'm talking about Hethcliff Huckstable and Clair.  A doctor and lawyer.  Us whites loved seeing that and wish the black community would use them as rolemodels.  In fact I bet many of you did.  Those blacks are living successful lives out in the suburbs.

Notice the Huckstables didn't live in the hood?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
Click to expand...


My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:

Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit

Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said. 

At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.

Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said. 

Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.

Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.

"Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired. 

"It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."

This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched biographies on the German Holocaust, that doesn't mean I agree with the extermination of those innocent Jews. Although I didn't watch it for entertainment, I did watch it for education. Watching any media, be it bios, movies, etc, does not mean we are celebrating. So, you enjoy watching black gang movies?
> 
> 
> 
> Who green-light's these movies ? Who green-lighted  Boyz In The Hood ? Straight Outta Compton ? Menace To Society ?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, it's not black people. Black people don't have that kinda muscle in hollywood.
> 
> The vast majority of people who go to the movies in the USA white. So white consumers must be responding to an already held impression of black people. That is the images of blacks as gangstas, pimps, dealers and “hos”
> 
> It's whites who have made the thug image marketable and created a financial reason for black actors to play to play up to that image.
> 
> If white movie goers were interested in going to see movies about radical social transformation, community uplift, racism and black history (And no I don't mean slave movies where black people are getting there asses kicked for two and half hours) and yes there are many, many such movies out there, then that’s the movies that would be churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But whites aren’t are not looking to watch films about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. Whites would rather watch movies about guns and drugs, and being a thug
> 
> It's white buyers who make that kind of black gang movies you are moaning about profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> But it's odd how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone, or the Saw movie trilogy, or Johnny Cash, who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.”
> And the black actors are forced to act in gang movies lol
> Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life,” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him or Johnny Paycheck’s  “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill,” or Spade Cooley in the 1950s: a man who didn’t just sing of violence, but also practiced what he preached, by beating his wife to death in front of their teenage daughter in 1961.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
Click to expand...


*"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
Click to expand...

So you'll disbelieve any source that shows negroes to be as stupid and violent as they really are. OK. Why even ask for a source then?

The reason they get $ from white nations is because white nations are the ones smart enough to have money to give. We know what happens when we let blacks do math or handle the economy:


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
Click to expand...


True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.

Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.  

You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
Click to expand...


Google public shootings this Christmas

Silver Spring, Maryland - Wikipedia

Sunday evening, a 31-year-old man was leaving a store on the 1200 block of South Jefferson Street when a man, 34, confronted him and demanded his belongings, the Tribune said. Once the robber took the man’s belongings, the victim pulled out a gun and shot him in the chest.

3 Dead, 21 Wounded In Christmas Weekend Shootings Across Chicago

Christmas Eve shootings in Syracuse send 3 to hospital in less than 9 hours

Are these all black communities?

Cleveland is heavy black https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-drive-by-christmas-eve-shooting-in-cleveland

New Orleans Man killed in Christmas shooting, New Orleans police say

Arkansas?




Richard Gilliam
CREDIT LONOKE COUNTY SHERIFF'S OFFICE
One man is in custody and Arkansas authorities are searching for a second suspect following a Christmas Day shooting in which one person was killed, another wounded and a woman was kidnapped.

Thirty-three-year-old Richard Gilliam of Little Rock was being held without bond Tuesday at the Lonoke County jail on charges that include capital murder.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you celebrated thugs. You posted how whites celebrate criminals, I point out that there are also black gang movies and voila, I'm racist?
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.
> 
> Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.
> 
> You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.
Click to expand...

You can't expect blacks to understand statistics.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White celebrate criminals and the white supremacists on the planet are the biggest crminals
> 
> 
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.
> 
> Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.
> 
> You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't expect blacks to understand statistics.
Click to expand...


And I always thought PBS was a liberal station.  I didn't think they would lie and exaggerate how dangerous black communities are

The Interrupters | Putting an End to Inner City Violence | Chicago | PBS

Why Chicago hasn’t yet escaped an epidemic of gun violence

And I'm not trying to argue why blacks are more violent.  It very well may be because of centuries of treating them like second class citizens.  But Asclepias is arguing this is a myth.  He says us whites are more violent.  

How do you stop a “contagious” outbreak of violence? For Chicago, 2016 is already the deadliest year in more than two decades. John Yang visits the city to understand why the problem is so entrenched and to meet the people who are trying to change things.

So John Yang is trying to fix the problem white Asclepias is denying they have a problem.  If we were all blacks discussing this I think Asclepias would be a little more intellectually honest.  He doesn't want to admit they have a problem but if he does ever admit it then he will blame it all on whites.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you we are all white supremacists, so your comments are null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.
> 
> Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.
> 
> You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't expect blacks to understand statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I always thought PBS was a liberal station.  I didn't think they would lie and exaggerate how dangerous black communities are
> 
> The Interrupters | Putting an End to Inner City Violence | Chicago | PBS
> 
> Why Chicago hasn’t yet escaped an epidemic of gun violence
> 
> And I'm not trying to argue why blacks are more violent.  It very well may be because of centuries of treating them like second class citizens.
Click to expand...

Centuries-old blacks are not the ones being violent.





> But Asclepias is arguing this is a myth.  He says us whites are more violent.


Some of them think they can create wealth by printing trillion unit bills. When he goes to the supermarket and hands them a bill, he gets food, right?





> How do you stop a “contagious” outbreak of violence? For Chicago, 2016 is already the deadliest year in more than two decades. John Yang visits the city to understand why the problem is so entrenched and to meet the people who are trying to change things.
> 
> So John Yang is trying to fix the problem white Asclepias is denying they have a problem.  If we were all blacks discussing this I think Asclepias would be a little more intellectually honest.  He doesn't want to admit they have a problem but if he does ever admit it then he will blame it all on whites.


His kind can _create _problems. Acknowledging and solving them is for another race.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in laws are really naive.  They went to this event this week:
> 
> Wayne State campus on lockdown after four teens shot at Noel Night in Detroit
> 
> Four teenagers were injured when gunshots rang out during the popular holiday festival Noel Night in Detroit's Midtown Saturday, police said.
> 
> At about 7:40 p.m., the streets around the Detroit Institute of Arts were teeming with crowds of festival-goers when about four gunshots went off near John R and Farnsworth. People started screaming and running in the chaos.
> 
> Detroit Police Sgt. Nicole Kirkwood said there were four people struck, three male teens ages 14, 15 and 19 and one 17-year-old female. Their injuries are non-life-threatening, Kirkwood said.
> 
> Kirkwood described the shooter as a light-skinned black man wearing tan pants. He was observed firing shots into the ground before opening fire.
> 
> Asked what may have been the cause of the shooting, she said she did not have additional details but police are investigating.
> 
> "Some pushing, some shoving, and then shots fired.
> 
> "It's ridiculous. ... Why? For what?" Craig said. "Why is there a need to use a weapon. We're going to do as much as we can to ID the shooter."
> 
> This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.
> 
> Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.
> 
> You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't expect blacks to understand statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I always thought PBS was a liberal station.  I didn't think they would lie and exaggerate how dangerous black communities are
> 
> The Interrupters | Putting an End to Inner City Violence | Chicago | PBS
> 
> Why Chicago hasn’t yet escaped an epidemic of gun violence
> 
> And I'm not trying to argue why blacks are more violent.  It very well may be because of centuries of treating them like second class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Centuries-old blacks are not the ones being violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Asclepias is arguing this is a myth.  He says us whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them think they can create wealth by printing trillion unit bills. When he goes to the supermarket and hands them a bill, he gets food, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you stop a “contagious” outbreak of violence? For Chicago, 2016 is already the deadliest year in more than two decades. John Yang visits the city to understand why the problem is so entrenched and to meet the people who are trying to change things.
> 
> So John Yang is trying to fix the problem white Asclepias is denying they have a problem.  If we were all blacks discussing this I think Asclepias would be a little more intellectually honest.  He doesn't want to admit they have a problem but if he does ever admit it then he will blame it all on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His kind can _create _problems. Acknowledging and solving them is for another race.
Click to expand...


Here is a great example of how "the man" or "white people" are fucking with poor minorities but who's fault is it that they fall for this?

*Most lottery tickets are bought in places with more minorities*

*Powerball isn't the problem. It's the smaller games.

A lot of people in financial trouble think it's the only way to accumulate money
One in five Americans believe the lottery is the only way they can accumulate a significant amount of savings.

This might indicate that people are bad at math, but it's also a sign of desperation.

During the Great Recession, more than half the states in the US saw growth in lottery sales. Of the 42 states with lotteries, 25 saw a spike in instant and daily games.

In addition, one study found that 15 percent of millennials say the lottery is their retirement plan. It's easy to mock, but the authors of the study wrote that there are several very real challenges millennials say they face. One is that they'll have to care for their parents financially. Another is that they feel Social Security will provide them no meaningful income by the time they retire. Last, the survey found 28 percent believed they wouldn't be able to retire when they want — and another 28 percent believe they will never be able to retire.

In short, the lottery preys on vulnerable people

*


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"This is not a problem in the white community.  Pushing and shoving usually doesn't lead to gun shots."*
> Bullshit. White people are known shooters.  Whenever you hear about a school or a concert being shot up the first thing I know you do is pray it wasnt a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but that's one nut who snapped.  What happened this weekend happens all the time in Detroit.  Someone gets pushed and they can't be disrespected like that so guns get pulled.
> 
> Haven't you guys admitted how violent and dangerous the black community can be?  Trust me, no gun shots went off in my community this Xmas or 4th of July.  In fact I went to Dearborn, MI for the 4th of July where there are a lot of Muslims and there weren't any gun shots there.
> 
> You can't have a black block party in Detroit without shots being heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't expect blacks to understand statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I always thought PBS was a liberal station.  I didn't think they would lie and exaggerate how dangerous black communities are
> 
> The Interrupters | Putting an End to Inner City Violence | Chicago | PBS
> 
> Why Chicago hasn’t yet escaped an epidemic of gun violence
> 
> And I'm not trying to argue why blacks are more violent.  It very well may be because of centuries of treating them like second class citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Centuries-old blacks are not the ones being violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Asclepias is arguing this is a myth.  He says us whites are more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of them think they can create wealth by printing trillion unit bills. When he goes to the supermarket and hands them a bill, he gets food, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you stop a “contagious” outbreak of violence? For Chicago, 2016 is already the deadliest year in more than two decades. John Yang visits the city to understand why the problem is so entrenched and to meet the people who are trying to change things.
> 
> So John Yang is trying to fix the problem white Asclepias is denying they have a problem.  If we were all blacks discussing this I think Asclepias would be a little more intellectually honest.  He doesn't want to admit they have a problem but if he does ever admit it then he will blame it all on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His kind can _create _problems. Acknowledging and solving them is for another race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great example of how "the man" or "white people" are fucking with poor minorities but who's fault is it that they fall for this?
> 
> *Most lottery tickets are bought in places with more minorities*
> 
> *Powerball isn't the problem. It's the smaller games.*
> 
> *A lot of people in financial trouble think it's the only way to accumulate money*
> *One in five Americans believe the lottery is the only way they can accumulate a significant amount of savings.*
> 
> *This might indicate that people are bad at math, but it's also a sign of desperation.*
> 
> *During the Great Recession, more than half the states in the US saw growth in lottery sales. Of the 42 states with lotteries, 25 saw a spike in instant and daily games.*
> 
> *In addition, one study found that 15 percent of millennials say the lottery is their retirement plan. It's easy to mock, but the authors of the study wrote that there are several very real challenges millennials say they face. One is that they'll have to care for their parents financially. Another is that they feel Social Security will provide them no meaningful income by the time they retire. Last, the survey found 28 percent believed they wouldn't be able to retire when they want — and another 28 percent believe they will never be able to retire.*
> 
> *In short, the lottery preys on vulnerable people*
Click to expand...

So it's white people's fault that blacks are retarded and utterly incapable of understanding statistics?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
Click to expand...

. Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
Click to expand...


So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.

I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL


----------



## beagle9

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates
> 
> They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"
> 
> It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.
Click to expand...

. Well let me ask you this - If a white guy commits a violent act, does this make him a smart guy for doing so or a dumb guy for doing so ???  

Isn't it true that until one is educated properly, and is taught to become an educated human being who turns away from using his physical ways to get results, and he begins to use his mind instead to get results, that at this point he becomes an educated citizen who gains respect in that way ??  

Does it make since to call an educated person ignorant or dumb ?  Nope.  What causes people to begin to look at a person, and to then think that the person might be ignorant or dumb on the issues or upon life events etc. ?? It's when the person does things in which causes these profiles to take shape against them. 

Now what people do in response to it all is anybody's guess, but that is why law's are so important, because it stops people from causing harm to those who have not been educated or raised up to standards expected in a civilized society. 

The stats are an embarrassing thing, but they can be a great tool to use in fixing problems, but it always depends on who is using the stats, and what they are using them for.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
Click to expand...

. Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
Click to expand...

While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them. 

I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers. 

So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.

If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.


----------



## BrokeLoser

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
Click to expand...


I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
Click to expand...

. Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?


----------



## BrokeLoser

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
Click to expand...


Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
Click to expand...

. What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> 
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks
Click to expand...

Black ghetto slang talk


----------



## BrokeLoser

beagle9 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> 
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
Click to expand...


This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
Click to expand...


We can't take advice about things that don't happen. And look fuckhead, the NY and Boston accents are just as bad as any southern accent there is. So is the Minnesota, Michigan, South and North Dakota, Wisconsin Canadian like accents.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates
> 
> They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"
> 
> It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well let me ask you this - If a white guy commits a violent act, does this make him a smart guy for doing so or a dumb guy for doing so ???
> 
> Isn't it true that until one is educated properly, and is taught to become an educated human being who turns away from using his physical ways to get results, and he begins to use his mind instead to get results, that at this point he becomes an educated citizen who gains respect in that way ??
> 
> Does it make since to call an educated person ignorant or dumb ?  Nope.  What causes people to begin to look at a person, and to then think that the person might be ignorant or dumb on the issues or upon life events etc. ?? It's when the person does things in which causes these profiles to take shape against them.
> 
> Now what people do in response to it all is anybody's guess, but that is why law's are so important, because it stops people from causing harm to those who have not been educated or raised up to standards expected in a civilized society.
> 
> The stats are an embarrassing thing, but they can be a great tool to use in fixing problems, but it always depends on who is using the stats, and what they are using them for.
Click to expand...


Stats are embarrassing that why whites like you ignore them. It's funny  how USMB works. A thread about black greatness that shuts down all this ignorant white racist bullshit about the  black culture gets closed. But this shitstain whereby whites run their mouths off  full of crap calling themselves the judges and experts of black culture gets to stand.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates
> 
> They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"
> 
> It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well let me ask you this - If a white guy commits a violent act, does this make him a smart guy for doing so or a dumb guy for doing so ???
> 
> Isn't it true that until one is educated properly, and is taught to become an educated human being who turns away from using his physical ways to get results, and he begins to use his mind instead to get results, that at this point he becomes an educated citizen who gains respect in that way ??
> 
> Does it make since to call an educated person ignorant or dumb ?  Nope.  What causes people to begin to look at a person, and to then think that the person might be ignorant or dumb on the issues or upon life events etc. ?? It's when the person does things in which causes these profiles to take shape against them.
> 
> Now what people do in response to it all is anybody's guess, but that is why law's are so important, because it stops people from causing harm to those who have not been educated or raised up to standards expected in a civilized society.
> 
> The stats are an embarrassing thing, but they can be a great tool to use in fixing problems, but it always depends on who is using the stats, and what they are using them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats are embarrassing that why whites like you ignore them. It's funny  how USMB works. A thread about black greatness that shuts down all this ignorant white racist bullshit about the  black culture gets closed. But this shitstain whereby whites run their mouths off  full of crap calling themselves the judges and experts of black culture gets to stand.
Click to expand...

A thread about black greatness? Was that in the stand-up comedy board?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
Click to expand...

Not true. The unemployed in Detroit don’t know how to speak or interview.

I’m not talking about all blacks. I’m talking about the poorest neighborhoods. What do you want us to do for people who can’t even talk?

So my advice is to teach those kids better. Just like white southerners are doing with their hillbilly kids


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't take advice about things that don't happen. And look fuckhead, the NY and Boston accents are just as bad as any southern accent there is. So is the Minnesota, Michigan, South and North Dakota, Wisconsin Canadian like accents.
Click to expand...

We don’t have accents in Michigan. We speak proper. Lol


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
Click to expand...

. Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ? 

We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Accents are cool, and I hope we don't lose the various accents that make this nation so cool. I've met plenty of people with great accents that are culturally in tune with their region or area, and the people were very smart.  Not sure if we can describe ones intelligence through their accents. Most of it is based on their actions only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't take advice about things that don't happen. And look fuckhead, the NY and Boston accents are just as bad as any southern accent there is. So is the Minnesota, Michigan, South and North Dakota, Wisconsin Canadian like accents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t have accents in Michigan. We speak proper. Lol
Click to expand...

. Bet you do have an accent (northern), because like it or not you can't escape it. If you live in an area of the country long enough, you will take on an accent, and if traveled to other parts of the country they would almost immediately know from where it is that you come from by that accent.  Not a question of speaking properly, but having an accent while doing so. Nothing wrong at-t'all with having an accent when speaking.. lol


----------



## beagle9

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. The Demon-crats put this poor soul into the situation him and his family are most likely in, but of course blame Trump. Now the thing for the Republicans to recognize is that yes there has been years of dependency growing out of control in the country, and to solve such a thing in a few years can't be done. It will take years of carefully unraveling the situation or to defuse the explosives. Don't let the Dems use the situations to set you up Republicans or you Trump, because that will be their next moves through out the next 8 years.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates
> 
> They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"
> 
> It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well let me ask you this - If a white guy commits a violent act, does this make him a smart guy for doing so or a dumb guy for doing so ???
> 
> Isn't it true that until one is educated properly, and is taught to become an educated human being who turns away from using his physical ways to get results, and he begins to use his mind instead to get results, that at this point he becomes an educated citizen who gains respect in that way ??
> 
> Does it make since to call an educated person ignorant or dumb ?  Nope.  What causes people to begin to look at a person, and to then think that the person might be ignorant or dumb on the issues or upon life events etc. ?? It's when the person does things in which causes these profiles to take shape against them.
> 
> Now what people do in response to it all is anybody's guess, but that is why law's are so important, because it stops people from causing harm to those who have not been educated or raised up to standards expected in a civilized society.
> 
> The stats are an embarrassing thing, but they can be a great tool to use in fixing problems, but it always depends on who is using the stats, and what they are using them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats are embarrassing that why whites like you ignore them. It's funny  how USMB works. A thread about black greatness that shuts down all this ignorant white racist bullshit about the  black culture gets closed. But this shitstain whereby whites run their mouths off  full of crap calling themselves the judges and experts of black culture gets to stand.
Click to expand...

. So you want the thread closed. Can't blame ya.


----------



## BrokeLoser

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
Click to expand...


I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why? 
If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you think think accents are cool I know immigrants with college degrees who don’t interview well because of them.
> 
> I like southern accents too. But statistically the south has figured out employers think the person isn’t professional, polished, it comes of as slow and ignorant. Goobers.
> 
> So white southerners are having their kids learn how to speak northern.
> 
> If blacks don’t want to take the same advice that’s their fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with you...don't get me wrong, if someone sounds like a swamp creature from the deep backwoods of Mississippi they'll be hard pressed to land a good job without impactful credentials. However, the common southern accent is very much embraced as the accent alone tells people you're genuine, honest, polite, respectful and trustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Or hidden behind those last things mentioned is a serpent from Hell... Never know regardless of an accent, so one's actions is the only way to judge a person on.  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true....also, let's remember, there's accents and then there's flat out illiterate street slang or Ebonics. Big differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ebonics exactly ? Heard of it, but not sure what it is.. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ghetto slang talk
Click to expand...

Wrong. Blacks everywhere can use it and understand it.  Its not confined to the ghetto.  I use it all the time when not working with whites.  Even a lot of mexicans and puerto ricans understand it.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
Click to expand...

Blacks came up with Ebonics regardless of if you are speaking of the term or the language.

No dummy. It originally started as way to communicate so whites slave owners couldnt understand them.  Since they were forbidden under pain of death or having their tongues cut out to use any of the African languages they created it.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl who was home for the holidays in Michigan but she moved to Atlanta for a job. I asked her if southerners are losing the accent. She said they are. People view the southern drall as ignorant. That’s all I’m asking blacks to do. Lose the ignorant drawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. The unemployed in Detroit don’t know how to speak or interview.
> 
> I’m not talking about all blacks. I’m talking about the poorest neighborhoods. What do you want us to do for people who can’t even talk?
> 
> So my advice is to teach those kids better. Just like white southerners are doing with their hillbilly kids
Click to expand...


Sealybobo, this is untrue. .


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
Click to expand...


All of this is untrue.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So all the most murderous countries are in Africa ? We live in a system of white supremacy and the white supremacist run Wiki. What do you expect them to say ?
> 
> Let's have a look who runs UNODC (United Nations On Drugs On Crime) the place where you got those stats from. The UNODC which is based in Austria - Vienna (Suspected white supremacist)
> 
> Executive Director of UNODC - Yuri Fedotov (White Russian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's look at where there money is coming from (This is from there own website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very white-Don't you think ?
> 
> And this is from their website.
> 
> So of course they are gonna put white nations who give them the most money at the bottom and black nations who don't give them a biscuit at the top.
> 
> If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.
> 
> If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.
> 
> If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.
> 
> If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.
> 
> Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - RIGHT UP UNTIL - it's clearly a racist statement. So white people will not say "Black people are violent savages" but they will throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates
> 
> They won't say "Black people are stupid" but they will throw out stats about black people have a low IQ. They say think things that lead up to an obvious conclusion "Black people are violent and stupid"
> 
> It's simply trying to masquerade their internal chaos into a form of rationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well let me ask you this - If a white guy commits a violent act, does this make him a smart guy for doing so or a dumb guy for doing so ???
> 
> Isn't it true that until one is educated properly, and is taught to become an educated human being who turns away from using his physical ways to get results, and he begins to use his mind instead to get results, that at this point he becomes an educated citizen who gains respect in that way ??
> 
> Does it make since to call an educated person ignorant or dumb ?  Nope.  What causes people to begin to look at a person, and to then think that the person might be ignorant or dumb on the issues or upon life events etc. ?? It's when the person does things in which causes these profiles to take shape against them.
> 
> Now what people do in response to it all is anybody's guess, but that is why law's are so important, because it stops people from causing harm to those who have not been educated or raised up to standards expected in a civilized society.
> 
> The stats are an embarrassing thing, but they can be a great tool to use in fixing problems, but it always depends on who is using the stats, and what they are using them for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats are embarrassing that why whites like you ignore them. It's funny  how USMB works. A thread about black greatness that shuts down all this ignorant white racist bullshit about the  black culture gets closed. But this shitstain whereby whites run their mouths off  full of crap calling themselves the judges and experts of black culture gets to stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you want the thread closed. Can't blame ya.
Click to expand...


This thread s not productive. It's a bunch of whites making racist comments and repeating untrue bullshit no matter how blacks who are actually part of the black culture tell your dumb asses what you say is untrue..


----------



## Asclepias

Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.



Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
Click to expand...

Pointing out racism is only bitching and crying when you lay down and down and dont move forward.  Pointing out racism is for my people. I could give a fuck what whites think. They cant stop me no matter how hard they try.  

Why would I repeat what some lice carrying monkey like you wants me to repeat?  You should repeat that to yourself simian.


----------



## MizMolly

BrokeLoser said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
Click to expand...

Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. The unemployed in Detroit don’t know how to speak or interview.
> 
> I’m not talking about all blacks. I’m talking about the poorest neighborhoods. What do you want us to do for people who can’t even talk?
> 
> So my advice is to teach those kids better. Just like white southerners are doing with their hillbilly kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo, this is untrue. .
Click to expand...

Not entirely. Didn’t you admit yesterday that eubonics dates back to slavery when the slaves didn’t want master knowing what they were talking about? And eubonics still exists? Time to stop that shit. Unlearn it


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is untrue.
Click to expand...

Jeff foxworthy has a bit “you know your a hillbilly if....” and there is some truth to it. There’s a black comedian who says you know your ghetto if... and there was a lot of truth to what he was saying. If not it wouldn’t be funny


----------



## BrokeLoser

MizMolly said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.
Click to expand...


I agree...but apparently most Blacks feel as though racism in this nation is still of grand magnitude. If that’s true and or one truly believed that, why would a parent hinder the child right from the womb by giving him/her a “Black” name?
I receive emails and faxes from applicants and potential hires every day...attached to these emails and faxes are resumes...if I were a racist and saw one come in from a ShaQuita Johnson I may be inclined to discard or delete it before reading any further or forwarding it to the appropriate department...right?
Now what if that resume was from Christina Johnson?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.


But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree...but apparently most Blacks feel as though racism in this nation is still of grand magnitude. If that’s true and or one truly believed that, why would a parent hinder the child right from the womb by giving him/her a “Black” name?
> I receive emails and faxes from applicants and potential hires every day...attached to these emails and faxes are resumes...if I were a racist and saw one come in from a ShaQuita Johnson I may be inclined to discard or delete it before reading any further or forwarding it to the appropriate department...right?
> Now what if that resume was from Christina Johnson?
Click to expand...

Put on your cover letter that you were involved in black lives matter


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to stop asking blacks to do anything and you lose your racist stereotypes. Sealy Lobo, you have nothing to offer us as long as you think you are doing us a favor or that you are making suggestions on how we need too act coming from the perspective of how whites see things .I'm telling you that as a black person.  The way whites have done things is not what needs to be emulated. Not when you honestly look at how whites did things. Now if you remain in this delusion of grandeur it appears whites have then you ignore how whites actually did things thinking you have something to say that we must listen to. Drop your own accent. We are very capable of seeing our own mistakes and understanding why they happen. We are more than equipped to reduce those mistakes.  The mistakes are fewer than you want to admit and in fact things are far worse in the white community. White kids go to work tatted with all kinds of piercings but you are talking about blacks. The problem is not what you say it is and as long as you don't know the problem you damn sure cannot provide a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. The unemployed in Detroit don’t know how to speak or interview.
> 
> I’m not talking about all blacks. I’m talking about the poorest neighborhoods. What do you want us to do for people who can’t even talk?
> 
> So my advice is to teach those kids better. Just like white southerners are doing with their hillbilly kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo, this is untrue. .
Click to expand...

How can you say it is untrue there are entire neighborhoods in Detroit filled with very low income parents who send their kids to very inferior schools and these kids basically graduate with no education. I went to Detroit public schools until fourth grade. When I moved to the suburbs the counselor told my mother besides what she taught me I learned nothing in those five years out of Detroit public school


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
Click to expand...

Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree...but apparently most Blacks feel as though racism in this nation is still of grand magnitude. If that’s true and or one truly believed that, why would a parent hinder the child right from the womb by giving him/her a “Black” name?
> I receive emails and faxes from applicants and potential hires every day...attached to these emails and faxes are resumes...if I were a racist and saw one come in from a ShaQuita Johnson I may be inclined to discard or delete it before reading any further or forwarding it to the appropriate department...right?
> Now what if that resume was from Christina Johnson?
Click to expand...

There’s this black lady she moved into my all white community. Are there whites who wish she weren’t there? Sure. But most of us don’t care as long as they don’t bring trouble with them or ghetto up the place with their kids toys. I could tell you stories about blacks who’ve ghettoed up the place and then of course couldn’t pay rent.

Anyways, if she’s a good person she will experience no racism. 

This is what pisses me off. I’m a racist because I’ve experienced horrible black neighbors. And I’ve seen white flight. I know both sides of that argument. Anyways what grinds my gears is bad blacks crying racism. Boy who cried wolf. Makes it hard on the blacks who truly experience racism


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
Click to expand...

What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?

This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer. 

I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong


----------



## BrokeLoser

sealybobo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree...but apparently most Blacks feel as though racism in this nation is still of grand magnitude. If that’s true and or one truly believed that, why would a parent hinder the child right from the womb by giving him/her a “Black” name?
> I receive emails and faxes from applicants and potential hires every day...attached to these emails and faxes are resumes...if I were a racist and saw one come in from a ShaQuita Johnson I may be inclined to discard or delete it before reading any further or forwarding it to the appropriate department...right?
> Now what if that resume was from Christina Johnson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s this black lady she moved into my all white community. Are there whites who wish she weren’t there? Sure. But most of us don’t care as long as they don’t bring trouble with them or ghetto up the place with their kids toys. I could tell you stories about blacks who’ve ghettoed up the place and then of course couldn’t pay rent.
> 
> Anyways, if she’s a good person she will experience no racism.
> 
> This is what pisses me off. I’m a racist because I’ve experienced horrible black neighbors. And I’ve seen white flight. I know both sides of that argument. Anyways what grinds my gears is bad blacks crying racism. Boy who cried wolf. Makes it hard on the blacks who truly experience racism
Click to expand...


*“Anyways, if she’s a good person she will experience no racism*.”
Blacks can’t allow themselves to believe they are only discriminated against due to their own behavior and actions....they have to stay programmed to believe they experience discrimination due to skin color...this allows them to remain unaccountable and unchanged.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Good grief.. Care to stay on topic ?? You answer by bringing up 40 more topics, so are you attempting to muddy the waters ??  How about addressing one thing at a time in your responses ??.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he completely blew off my suggestion that blacks lose the ignorant accent.  This is no different than what we are asking white southerners to do.  The only difference is white southerners will do it and they won't have that hick accent costing them jobs.
> 
> I think IM2 knows I'm right.  He won't admit it in front of us but when he goes home tonight he will beat his kid like Adrian Peterson if the kid doesn't speak eubonics properly.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I say you have nothing to suggest to me as a white person. It's also why your stupid ass comment was ignored. .Ebonics was denounced by black leaders and educators a long time ago. Nobody black supports or teaches it. Only dumb ass whites who want  make excuses to deny their racism and what it continues doing use ebonics as an excuse. Fix the white community white boy. End your racism and you will see how that improves he lives of everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. The unemployed in Detroit don’t know how to speak or interview.
> 
> I’m not talking about all blacks. I’m talking about the poorest neighborhoods. What do you want us to do for people who can’t even talk?
> 
> So my advice is to teach those kids better. Just like white southerners are doing with their hillbilly kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo, this is untrue. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely. Didn’t you admit yesterday that eubonics dates back to slavery when the slaves didn’t want master knowing what they were talking about? And eubonics still exists? Time to stop that shit. Unlearn it
Click to expand...


No I don't think I have ever said that. And you as a white person has no right to tell us what we need to stop doing until you listen to us and stop your racism.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
Click to expand...


.No one cares what whites are skeptical about. Whites have been skeptical that we didn't want to be slaves whites were skeptical hat we didn't like segregation all drug  t his sorry history of white racism here in America whites have been skeptical.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Who came up with it or invented the Ebonics ?
> 
> We're they thinking they were preserving a portion of the black African culture to be kept among African Americans, is it an accent of some kind, a created slang, heritage or what ??  Must have been something that was viewed as bad among black leaders, so they distanced themselves from it. Can't blame them if was something bad in their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't understand many of the behavioral traits and habits of Blacks or why they do much of what they do.
> Why do they take great pride in being "ghetto minded"?
> Why do they glamorize ghetto behavior?
> The more ignorant a Black speaks the "harder" he / she is...why?
> If parents honestly believe racism and true racial discrimination is still alive and well, why do they continue to give their children Zulu names?
> Why do quality Blacks refuse to denounce said behaviors?
> Why are Blacks so shameless as it pertains to needing others to feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naming a child something other than the "norm" is okay. It gives the child character, unless it is offensive. There is nothing offensive about African names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree...but apparently most Blacks feel as though racism in this nation is still of grand magnitude. If that’s true and or one truly believed that, why would a parent hinder the child right from the womb by giving him/her a “Black” name?
> I receive emails and faxes from applicants and potential hires every day...attached to these emails and faxes are resumes...if I were a racist and saw one come in from a ShaQuita Johnson I may be inclined to discard or delete it before reading any further or forwarding it to the appropriate department...right?
> Now what if that resume was from Christina Johnson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s this black lady she moved into my all white community. Are there whites who wish she weren’t there? Sure. But most of us don’t care as long as they don’t bring trouble with them or ghetto up the place with their kids toys. I could tell you stories about blacks who’ve ghettoed up the place and then of course couldn’t pay rent.
> 
> Anyways, if she’s a good person she will experience no racism.
> 
> This is what pisses me off. I’m a racist because I’ve experienced horrible black neighbors. And I’ve seen white flight. I know both sides of that argument. Anyways what grinds my gears is bad blacks crying racism. Boy who cried wolf. Makes it hard on the blacks who truly experience racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *“Anyways, if she’s a good person she will experience no racism*.”
> Blacks can’t allow themselves to believe they are only discriminated against due to their own behavior and actions....they have to stay programmed to believe they experience discrimination due to skin color...this allows them to remain unaccountable and unchanged.
Click to expand...


That would be so nice if it was true. But we are here in this forum where you have made racist comments while trying to tell us how racism doesn't happen and that we are just programmed.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
Click to expand...


You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
Click to expand...


Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?

Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
Click to expand...


They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
Click to expand...


Oh hell yes we need to do a lot of changing.  I'm not saying we aren't 75% or even 80% of the problem.  I'm simply saying that a lot of the impoverished blacks need to work on themselves.  Don't blame whites if you are too ghetto to get a job in corporate America.

Maybe things have changed but I went to Eastern Michigan University in the 90's.  A school where a lot of blacks went.  Not expensive and you don't have to be super smart to get in like at UofM or MSU.  So I took a speech class my senior year and there were blacks who could not speak.  Not professionally anyways.  

So not only are highschools graduating blacks who can't speak properly, so are UNIVERSITIES!

Now you may tell me that things have changed since the 90's.  Have they?  I'd be willing to bet this still happens.  And you are denying it.  

Now I'm not saying that whites graduate highschool and college as great interviewers and orators but god damn these blacks had zero public speaking skills.

I'm not trying to bash blacks but I believe this to be a problem only they can fix.  Denying it is a problem will not help so stop it.  Stop being so fucking defensive.  You are 20% of the problem bro.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
Click to expand...


I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.  

And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
Click to expand...


Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
Click to expand...


This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent. 
How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
Click to expand...


Real simple when you look at how people voted by race.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
Click to expand...


Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.

Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.  

Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
Click to expand...


Because it is.  Consider how many hiring managers and business owners are white racist republicans with bad attitudes about black people.

Now consider who voted for Obama.  Liberals, poor black people, poor white people, young people who have no hiring power, women who are also treated like second class citizens in the workforce....

If only the people who voted for Obama had any power outside of the voting booth.


----------



## koshergrl

rdean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian male here....generalizing ofcourse.
> Us quality Caucasians tend to condemn and distance ourselves from the white criminals, white trash, white drug addicts and just overall poor quality Caucasians among us...we do this not only because they are poor quality humans but also because we are mindful that we are and can be grouped in with the common behaviors of our majority...like it or not generalizing and stereotyping isn't going away....It seems like more times than not the quality blacks are too quick to make excuses for the lesser quality and almost never condemn their piers who make them look bad...in fact, I've even seen them almost support the behaviors. Isn't this constant excuse making for bad behavior basically giving the youth a justification for their actions and behaviors? How will they ever hold themselves accountable if it's always someone else or another cause that made them do it. Aren't you in a sense condoning such bad behaviors by not condemning?
> It seems blacks only follow and listen to blacks so until well respected blacks who are basically mentors to the youth...such as the Drake and Kanye's condemn bad behaviors can't we be pretty certain that X cycles will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about:
Click to expand...

Mentally ill children of lesbian parents.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real simple when you look at how people voted by race.
Click to expand...


They also have to consider the situation.  The GOP put us into a Great Recession.  Voting for McCain would have been like voting for a 3rd GW Bush term.  This to me is all the evidence I need that the GOP did such a horrible job ruling from 2000-2008 that America was willing to elect a young black 1st term community organizer with a middle name Hussain over a decorated white war hero with years of experience.  Anyone could have beaten the GOP nominee that year.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
Click to expand...


You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
Click to expand...

What is "speech class"? Are they trying to get you to talk properly? 10 bucks says you failed that class.


----------



## sealybobo

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "speech class"? Are they trying to get you to talk properly? 10 bucks says you failed that class.
Click to expand...


You never took a speech class in college?  They want to see if you can get up and comfortably speak for 3 minutes, then 5, then 10 minutes.  

You know what?  I'm trying to help but you black people don't want any help or advice.  You know what?  You are doing a great job.  Keep up the good work.  Don't expect any help from me anymore. 

You know what?  Fuck you guys.  Trump is going a great job

Good news: America’s crime and murder rates are down this year

Numbers don't lie.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
Click to expand...


I think us liberals have coddled you blacks for way too long.  Looks like Trump is doing a good job.  Remember when he asked you what do you have to lose?  

Good news: America’s crime and murder rates are down this year

Based on its preliminary analysis for 2017, the overall crime rate is projected to decline by 1.8 percent compared to 2016, the violent crime rate by 0.6 percent, and the murder rate by 2.5 percent.


----------



## koshergrl

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "speech class"? Are they trying to get you to talk properly? 10 bucks says you failed that class.
Click to expand...



Did you not finish high school?


----------



## Taz

koshergrl said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "speech class"? Are they trying to get you to talk properly? 10 bucks says you failed that class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not finish high school?
Click to expand...

I didn’t have that in my schools, it must be a public school thingy.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "speech class"? Are they trying to get you to talk properly? 10 bucks says you failed that class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not finish high school?
Click to expand...

I forgot about speech classes.

I hate it that usmb blacks won’t have an honest discussion. Correct me if things have changed since my days in school but I remember school did a bad job teaching us public speaking and interviewing skills.

I’m not saying whites are teaching their kids how to interview and public speaking enough either. Public speaking is something you have to learn. It’s a top fear most people have. A white hiring manager is judging your words, body language, etc.

Not being good at this will cost anyone a job. Don’t want my advice? Fine. It’s not racism.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
Click to expand...

I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.  

How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
Click to expand...

Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama. 

You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think us liberals have coddled you blacks for way too long.  Looks like Trump is doing a good job.  Remember when he asked you what do you have to lose?
> 
> Good news: America’s crime and murder rates are down this year
> 
> Based on its preliminary analysis for 2017, the overall crime rate is projected to decline by 1.8 percent compared to 2016, the violent crime rate by 0.6 percent, and the murder rate by 2.5 percent.
Click to expand...

You think Drumpf had something to do with? Whats your proof?  The weather has been colder this year as well. Thats more likely to be the cause.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
Click to expand...

It wasn’t racism. He was a horrible neighbor just trust me. A white wouldn’t have gotten away with the shit he pulled.

And they didn’t experience racism that’s the point


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t racism. He was a horrible neighbor just trust me. A white wouldn’t have gotten away with the shit he pulled.
> 
> And they didn’t experience racism that’s the point
Click to expand...

You didnt tell me how you know they didnt experience racism? Are you doing the white boy deflect?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t racism. He was a horrible neighbor just trust me. A white wouldn’t have gotten away with the shit he pulled.
> 
> And they didn’t experience racism that’s the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt tell me how you know they didnt experience racism? Are you doing the white boy deflect?
Click to expand...

Like I have to trust what you say sometimes trust me he was a horrible neighbor. Too many people living there, friends sleeping under the stairwell cause their mom wouldn’t let them sleep in the condo. Kids coming to my door wall hungry. Ghetto fights. Putting his boat on the shoreline thinking he could avoid the dues. Toys all over the lawn. Friends came and stole. We used to keep our doors open. No more. I could go on and on. Selling painkillers, not paying rent, asking for favors constantly. Trashed his place on the way out.

If they fined him he just didn’t pay. 

See I’m the fool liberal who gives the brother the benefit of the doubt and he fully takes advantage. So you may experience what you think is racism and stereotyping but now I do it to everyone.

And to be fair I’ve had worst white neighbors. Fucking renters. We stopped letting people buy them to rent them. You can buy one and rent it but you have to show you’re moving out of the area and you can’t buy with the purpose of renting. But I don’t befriend anyone till they live here a year. Let everyone else vet them first


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
Click to expand...

According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol

Now blackish is on shhh


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama.
> 
> You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.
Click to expand...


Oh I see....your Neanderthal peanut brain has to believe that any white who didn’t vote for the Black dude HAS to be motivated by racism.
So what’s up with the 93% of Blacks that voted for the Black dude?
Racist fuckin Nigerians!


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't hiring anyone who is speaking ebonics. Look son  I have hired people and I have hired your so called poor blacks and not one of them ever spoke any mother fucking ebonics. I have hired whites from the south and did not have any fucking problem understanding what they say. .You don't need  to point out shit. You need to listen. There are 46 million blacks, probably 23 million eligible to work. Not all 23 million are speaking Ebonics. I've been to McDonalds in hoods and those kids standing at the cash register were not speaking ebonics. You are full of shit.  Work on white folks please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
Click to expand...

I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.

Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism. 

I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change. 

Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.

You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach


----------



## sealybobo

Last year we talked about Americans who’ve been out of work so long they’ve given up. Some of them must be blacks who thought they didn’t get hired because of racism.  Well companies are hiring again and unemployment is low. Time to get out and start trying. But you got to be a good interview. They don’t care if you think it’s racism in fact if I thought you were that kind of black I wouldn’t hire you. Saying goes Fake it till you make it


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama.
> 
> You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see....your Neanderthal peanut brain has to believe that any white who didn’t vote for the Black dude HAS to be motivated by racism.
> So what’s up with the 93% of Blacks that voted for the Black dude?
> Racist fuckin Nigerians!
Click to expand...

You ignorant monkey. I'm Black. I dont have neanderthal DNA like you do. You claimed that voting for Obama meant whites were not racist. Your retarded ass doesnt get that if that is the case then the opposite applies for the monkeys like you that didnt vote for Obama.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
Click to expand...

You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't put the Ebonics speaking ones on the cash register they put them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
Click to expand...


I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.

What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.

So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
Click to expand...


Turn black then tell us what we experience,


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.
> 
> So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.
Click to expand...

When Sealy kicks your ass, you're in terrible shape.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its apparent that the OP and other whites would love nothing more for Blacks to apologize for whatever behavior whites feel offends or frightens them. Well thats not going to happen. If whites are frightened about Ebonics, tough shit. They have the choice to learn it, deal with it, or distance themselves from it. I personally could give a shit which they choose.  It takes intelligence to understand behaviors that are a mystery to you. Any other reactions is simply ignorance and low intellect. Pretty much what I expect from whites anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama.
> 
> You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see....your Neanderthal peanut brain has to believe that any white who didn’t vote for the Black dude HAS to be motivated by racism.
> So what’s up with the 93% of Blacks that voted for the Black dude?
> Racist fuckin Nigerians!
Click to expand...


Hw about the 67 plus percent of Hispanics,  62 percent of Asians or the 68 percent of native Americans, pacific islanders, etc, who voted for Obama? .Were they racists too?

55 percent of all Whites voted for McCain even though he wanted to expand the war to Iran and continue the implementation of policies that created an economic collapse. Why?

You see white man, when we talk about racism it's because we have experienced it and can see it. You just blurt out the word as a defensive mechanism because you are white and racist so you want to try making comparisons where they don't exist to deny what you are. .


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.
> 
> So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Sealy kicks your ass, you're in terrible shape.
Click to expand...


Sealy can't kick my ass on the issue of being black. So when YOU think sealy has said something right about blacks sealy might want to rethink his position.


----------



## Lysistrata

I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do. 
I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.


----------



## IM2

Lysistrata said:


> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.



Thank you. We know that whites voted for Obama but these guys here want to pretend that if not for whites Obama would ever have won. They want to pretend that the mere election of Obama means this nation is not racist. I've heard this silly argument so many times before and no doubt you have also. It's 2018 and it's time racist white men shut up. Racist White men no longer get to define what's American, what is "normal" and what every body else should do in order to succeed. White men are where they are because of legislation. Not more intelligence, education, or initiative. The government gave them opportunity they refused to give all others and you know that as a white lady who is woke.

We give the orders now, that's how I see it. All white men who want to share in power instead of dominating the power are more than welcome to be with us. They exist and are not included in those I have mentioned in my post. I'm taking about these racist white men who think hey are superior. when in reality they have been nothing but wards of the government.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
Click to expand...


I know he wasn't evicted because of racism because I experienced him.  Of course he probably saw lots of racism just like you do but again, maybe it wasn't racism.  Maybe he was such a bad neighbor that's why people didn't like him.  Had nothing to do with his color. 

But he made us more racist by being the stereotype everyone fears.  

I remember him and his old lady got in a fight.  She pulled a gun on him.  Then she pulled a huge tree branch out of the woods and she was going to smash his doorwall.  I remember I had to hold his gun for him because the cops were coming and either he wasn't supposed to have a gun or the gun was hot.

See I befriended this guy.  He was nice but sooo fucking ghetto.  I called them the Clumps because they were fat like in that Eddie Murphy movie.  The entire family was fat.  They all had the sugar.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
Click to expand...


I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"  

The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may hire someone who speaks poor english to work on the line but he's not going in the executive offices.
> 
> And these blacks you hired may have been more comfortable interviewing with a brother.  They need to loosen up when they are being interviewed by whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.
> 
> So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.
Click to expand...


Yes you blacks have it all figured out and you are doing everything right.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.
> 
> So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Sealy kicks your ass, you're in terrible shape.
Click to expand...


Blacks are even losing us liberals.  Even we are growing tired of their excuses.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn black then tell us what we experience,
Click to expand...


You don't know what it's like to be white listening to ignorant blacks make the same 30 year old excuses.  Your ghetto communities haven't advanced at all since the 70's.  Most have taken a step backward.

Luckily Trump is president now and crime went down last year.  

Good news: America’s crime and murder rates are down this year

Good news in a bad jobs report: Wages going up

U.S. unemployment rate remains low in strong jobs report


----------



## danielpalos

How about some quantum perspective by interviewing white women after a Mandingo party?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama.
> 
> You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see....your Neanderthal peanut brain has to believe that any white who didn’t vote for the Black dude HAS to be motivated by racism.
> So what’s up with the 93% of Blacks that voted for the Black dude?
> Racist fuckin Nigerians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hw about the 67 plus percent of Hispanics,  62 percent of Asians or the 68 percent of native Americans, pacific islanders, etc, who voted for Obama? .Were they racists too?
> 
> 55 percent of all Whites voted for McCain even though he wanted to expand the war to Iran and continue the implementation of policies that created an economic collapse. Why?
> 
> You see white man, when we talk about racism it's because we have experienced it and can see it. You just blurt out the word as a defensive mechanism because you are white and racist so you want to try making comparisons where they don't exist to deny what you are. .
Click to expand...


You just made a false connection.  Do you think all the people who voted for McCain were racist?  And racism was all of their motives?  Or do these people always vote Republican?  Chances are the people who voted for McCain voted for Bush over Clinton and Bush over Gore and Reagan over Carter.  Had nothing to do with being white.  Now you are assuming the same people who voted in 2008 for McCain did so because they are racist?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what we are saying. White people are hiring blacks who speak Ebonics. We’re trying to point out some of the things black people could do to improve their job prospects. We have Southerners the same advice. If you don’t want to take it then remain poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn black then tell us what we experience,
Click to expand...


I can't tell you what it's like to be black but I do know when someone is being a victim instead of an owner


----------



## danielpalos

Are there, "reverse Mandingo parties" for guys; for perspective purposes?


----------



## BrokeLoser

IM2 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks...Blacks continuously bitch and cry about inequality, oppression and lack of opportunity yet they refuse to make a change....they say, “fuck the world, we’re going to continue doing what we do...it’s the world that’s fucked up...not us.”
> Reputations are built on actions. Say that 1,000 times and report back please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that whites might just need to be the ones who change?
> 
> Whitey you have a 400 year reputation of racism. Say that 1,000 times and report that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This nation elected a black President in favor of a white opponent.
> How could anyone sane and not looking to hold onto an excuse for failure honestly believe that racism is still vast and prevalent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a retarded monkey like you would think there is no racism because less than 44% of whites voted for Obama.
> 
> You fucking moron! That leaves a 56% majority of whites that are primarily racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see....your Neanderthal peanut brain has to believe that any white who didn’t vote for the Black dude HAS to be motivated by racism.
> So what’s up with the 93% of Blacks that voted for the Black dude?
> Racist fuckin Nigerians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hw about the 67 plus percent of Hispanics,  62 percent of Asians or the 68 percent of native Americans, pacific islanders, etc, who voted for Obama? .Were they racists too?
> 
> 55 percent of all Whites voted for McCain even though he wanted to expand the war to Iran and continue the implementation of policies that created an economic collapse. Why?
> 
> You see white man, when we talk about racism it's because we have experienced it and can see it. You just blurt out the word as a defensive mechanism because you are white and racist so you want to try making comparisons where they don't exist to deny what you are. .
Click to expand...


“*Hw about the 67 plus percent of Hispanics,  62 percent of Asians or the 68 percent of native Americans, pacific islanders, etc, who voted for Obama? .Were they racists too?”*

ABSOLUTELY.....All minorities hate Whitey...you know this...I get it....I sometimes dislike people I envy as well. Whitey sets the bar high...and makes filth look bad...filth hates to be compared and judged...I get that too. Shit, if Whitey was as illegitimate as minorities...minority filth wouldn’t stand out like the sore thumb they do...right? Minorities only love Whitey on the 1st and the 15th when they get that Whitey funded welfare check.

“*55 percent of all Whites voted for McCain even though he wanted to expand the war to Iran and continue the implementation of policies that created an economic collapse. Why?”*

THINK for once Negro....this one isn’t complicated, only a third grade education is required....50+% of whites are Republican...wouldn’t it make sense that they vote Republican?

I can’t figure out why it pains you people to admit the only true racists in this nation these days are minorities. It was you people that voted on race alone as the Demographics clearly PROVE....it’s you people who rape and kill Whitey...it’s you people who insist on breathing life into racism over and over again.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Asclepias

Lysistrata said:


> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.


Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ok if they hire Blacks that speak Ebonics.  They should make sure they also speak standard english if they are going to be interacting with the public. I tell Black people that all the time and I am far from the only one. I speak both but my preference is Ebonics.  What I dont like is the tendency for whites and uncle toms to label Ebonics as ignorance. Thats like telling Asian people that speaking their language is ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
Click to expand...

He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?


----------



## Lysistrata

Asclepias said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
Click to expand...

I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
Click to expand...

I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is. 

See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.


----------



## IM2

Lysistrata said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
Click to expand...


True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look white boy, I'm black and I'm telling YOU what's what. You have no argument or talk back to give me. Just listen and maybe you will learn the error of how you think about black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias I am not trying to be insulting to you.  If I'm wrong tell me how or why but stop telling me that I haven't got a clue because I'm not black.  You seem to know an awful lot about whites for someone who isn't white.
> 
> Did you see my post about being in college with young blacks and they couldn't even stand up in front of a class and give a speech?  They still passed the class so consider that these college graduates are going out on interviews and can hardly speak english.  I'm not kidding.
> 
> Maybe this isn't the case anymore?  I mean that was the 1990's.  Have inner city blacks learned to speak in the last 20 years?  I am going to guess and say this problem still exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop using a small number example to make  these declarations. I was in speech classes where whites were too scared to stand up and speak. So what? You keep trying to believe you have something to say that we blacks need to listen to. You don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m trying to show some things are on your people not a behavior whites have to change.
> 
> Yes a lot of whites don’t get jobs because they don’t interview well too. But they don’t leave thinking the problem is racism.
> 
> I believe a few weeks ago you showed me that college educated blacks had a harder time finding jobs.  I’m simply pointing out the ability to communicate intelligently isn’t being pushed in the ghettos. In fact you guys are arguing you shouldn’t have to change.
> 
> Either you’re being intellectually dishonest or you’ve never been to a ghetto. I went to college with black kids from flint saginaw and Detroit. I remember my boy ephrum never knew any whites but first semester we were buddies. Second semester the brothers got a hold of him and suddenly he had a chip on his shoulder. He was suddenly hyper sensitive about race.
> 
> You guys need to let it go. Try a new approach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to ghettos. You are the dishonest one. The 3 backs you went to college with are not every black person. There are no chips n shoulders. The brothers didn't do anything. You showed yourself just like you are here and he got tired of it. That's usually what happens.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that you are not telling me anything  and that your stereotypes are 99 percent false. Blacks are not having a hard time being hired because we can't speak properly. The study that shows how black sounding names written on resumes don't get interviews shows your assumption to be false on it's fucking face. .I say what I do as a black man and you keep arguing with me using more stereotypes about blacks. We don't need to listen to what whites have to tell  us. OK? You whites are where you are  through years of legislation that provided your asses advantages. And that includes Greeks. You didn't get  where you are because all of you can speak proper English or how you wear your clothing. Get it? So like I said, I am black, you have no talk back or suggestions for me. You need to listen and that's all you need to be doing.
> 
> So you let it go white boy. You do not have a m- fucking thing to suggest to me that I need to do as a black man or to teach other blacks that we need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you blacks have it all figured out and you are doing everything right.  Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


You whites damn sure don't have it figured out. Not without excessive government help.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
Click to expand...


What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.

You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.


----------



## Lysistrata

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
Click to expand...


You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.

My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.

I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.


----------



## IM2

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.
> 
> My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.
> 
> I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.
Click to expand...


Amen.


----------



## Lysistrata

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of Irish and Russian background. I am a light pink with blue eyes. I voted for President Obama twice. I stood on a corner on election day holding a sign encouraging motorists to vote for him. This lumping of all persons of a particular racial/ethnic/religious background, and all persons of a particular gender together has got to stop. Otherwise, I might have to issue my list of what straight, white, "conservative" males ought, or must do.
> I fondly recall that a white, straight, talented, Christian man, Bruce Springsteen, went on the campaign road with President Obama. He didn't have to do this, but his love of the U.S., its values, and it's people shown through.
> As a "white" person, I'm still trying to figure out how to get the orange pervert in the Oval Office to STFU. He clearly is a person who does not hold to the same values that we Americans hold dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.
> 
> My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.
> 
> I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Maybe my post was TMI, but you've got to get your guts from somewhere. Just one more tidbit because I'm remembering Dad today. I'm 15. I've gone to an anti-war candle-light vigil in the town square without permission. I'm standing there silently holding a candle. Who comes walking by but my Dad, who never took the car anywhere that he could have walked. I thought "Oh shit. Here it comes." He walked wordlessly by me, giving me the "thumbs up." God bless him and I hope he is in Heaven and I will meet him there. There is so much unsong virtue in this world.


----------



## IM2

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you were in the minority of whites that voted for Obama.  These clowns that keep saying whites as a group are not racist are idiots when a majority of whites did not vote for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.
> 
> My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.
> 
> I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Maybe my post was TMI, but you've got to get your guts from somewhere. Just one more tidbit because I'm remembering Dad today. I'm 15. I've gone to an anti-war candle-light vigil in the town square without permission. I'm standing there silently holding a candle. Who comes walking by but my Dad, who never took the car anywhere that he could have walked. I thought "Oh shit. Here it comes." He walked wordlessly by me, giving me the "thumbs up." God bless him and I hope he is in Heaven and I will meet him there. There is so much unsong virtue in this world.
Click to expand...


Not a problem. Your dad was a good man. And perfection is not required for heaven or none of us get to go.


----------



## Lysistrata

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote as a "white," I voted as an American. Good grief! I have no problem with saying that some, perhaps, many European-descended Americans did not vote for President Obama because they are racist because, yes, they are. I also have no problem with saying that there are some, perhaps a great deal, of male voters who did not vote for Clinton because she is female. Everyone must look inside and examine their own souls as per the actions that they took in the voting booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.
> 
> My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.
> 
> I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Maybe my post was TMI, but you've got to get your guts from somewhere. Just one more tidbit because I'm remembering Dad today. I'm 15. I've gone to an anti-war candle-light vigil in the town square without permission. I'm standing there silently holding a candle. Who comes walking by but my Dad, who never took the car anywhere that he could have walked. I thought "Oh shit. Here it comes." He walked wordlessly by me, giving me the "thumbs up." God bless him and I hope he is in Heaven and I will meet him there. There is so much unsong virtue in this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a problem. Your dad was a good man. And perfection is not required for heaven or none of us get to go.
Click to expand...

Thank you. The best human beings are the ones who never get to speak in public or become yapping politicians. I bet there are similar people in your family, who just soldiered on through life, living their solid values every day without fanfare, even when life got tough. These are the unsung people who keep humanity going. These are the people we have to emulate. Wishing you, as Springsteen wrote, all the blessings that Heaven will allow.


----------



## IM2

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. You not a racist. As for me I thank you for how you stand up to the racists here when you really don't have to. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. My late father, back in the 1960's, decided that he liked the then-popular saying "tell it like it is." He drove my teenage self to any religious service I wanted to go to, after I got disgusted with Roman Catholicism. Actually, his Irish Catholic self quit going to mass and just walked to the church every Sunday after mass was over and sat, meditating, so I guess he got pissed, too. I never heard him say a bad word about anyone and he never said a swear word in our house. During that time, we saw how the bodies of the three civil-rights workers unearthed from the levy in Mississippi, and all the rest of the murders. Later, in high school, we were shown the pictures of the Nazi death-camps being liberated and the extent of the carnage. We had to read _Native Son _and watch _Raisin in the Sun _as part of our schooling.
> 
> My mother told me of an evening after WWII broke out, before they were married, when someone whom my father knew took them to one of NYC's finest night clubs as a send-off for my father, who was an employee of the Waldorf Astoria, going into the Army. She never quite said it, but I got the impression that this friend of my father's friend was gay, and as such, could not serve in the military and was trying to give what he could. My father, however, was a flaming heterosexual. My mother was a "bathing beauty" in the 1940's calendar style, and my father made no secret of appreciating it. When I was a little kid, they used to neck while doing the dishes. We went through some tough times, though, when my older brother started showing signs of mental illness and someone at school got him involved with right-wing hate groups and he brought anti-Jewish and anti-black crap into our house, my house. Eventually, it was up to me to remove his guns from the house and have him arrested (on advise of counsel), and get him into treatment.
> 
> I guess what I learned from all of this is that you have to love and care for your fellow human beings, you have to allow everyone to tell the stories of their own lives, and you have to stand by the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Maybe my post was TMI, but you've got to get your guts from somewhere. Just one more tidbit because I'm remembering Dad today. I'm 15. I've gone to an anti-war candle-light vigil in the town square without permission. I'm standing there silently holding a candle. Who comes walking by but my Dad, who never took the car anywhere that he could have walked. I thought "Oh shit. Here it comes." He walked wordlessly by me, giving me the "thumbs up." God bless him and I hope he is in Heaven and I will meet him there. There is so much unsong virtue in this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a problem. Your dad was a good man. And perfection is not required for heaven or none of us get to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. The best human beings are the ones who never get to speak in public or become yapping politicians. I bet there are similar people in your family, who just soldiered on through life, living their solid values every day without fanfare, even when life got tough. These are the unsung people who keep humanity going. These are the people we have to emulate. Wishing you, as Springsteen wrote, all the blessings that Heaven will allow.
Click to expand...


Same to you. I've met some decent humans who were politicians, hey usually operate at the local and state level or they operate in DC but are not the ones who get the cameras put in their faces.. They are unsung and they toil trying to make certain those they represent get what they need.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
Click to expand...


No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.  

And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.

For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.  

According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique. 

Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks

Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
Click to expand...


two of the most basic truths on the subject: 1. entrenched, multigenerational poverty is largely black; and 2. it is intricately intertwined with the collapse of the nuclear family in the inner city.

The Black Family: 40 Years of Lies


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
Click to expand...


Almost 70 percent of black children are born to single mothers. Those mothers are far more likely than married mothers to be poor, even after a post-welfare-reform decline in child poverty. They are also more likely to pass that poverty on to their children. Sophisticates often try to dodge the implications of this bleak reality by shrugging that single motherhood is an inescapable fact of modern life, affecting everyone from the bobo Murphy Browns to the ghetto “baby mamas.” Not so; it is a largely low-income—and disproportionately black—phenomenon. The vast majority of higher-income women wait to have their children until they are married. The truth is that we are now a two-family nation, separate and unequal—one thriving and intact, and the other struggling, broken, and far too often African-American.


----------



## sealybobo

The breakdown of the black family is a sensitive topic, though it's not new and it's not in dispute. President Barack Obama, who grew up with an absent father, often urges black men to be responsible parents.

Nor is there any doubt that African-American children would be better off living with their married parents. Kids who grow up in households headed by a single mother are far more likely than others to be poor, quit school, get pregnant as teens and end up in jail.

Whites have a role in the plight of black families


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
Click to expand...


I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.

No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
Click to expand...

But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.

It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.

My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.

It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
Click to expand...


It's still about race.

I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t serve on the board so don’t know what he ultimately didn’t pay. He was behind on monthly dues and never paid fines. Now we just fine the shit out of whoever the homeowner is.
> 
> See you don’t know what it’s like to be a good white dealing with a bad black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
Click to expand...


That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.  

You need to wake up

How Single Parent Households Affect Children -

22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.

In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.  

Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.

In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.

This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.

As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.

Can't deny this stuff.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a good white? Because  you are defining a bad black in terms if unpaid rent  How about the white person who assumes things about backs then think that by their assumptions based on stereotypes they can make suggestions? When racists talk about white liberals you are exactly what they use as an example. The liberal who thinks they know more we do about being black so they suggest that because they are sympathetic to blacks that we should stay democrats even though the are just as racist as the republicans.
> 
> You call racists out on their racism, then you turn around and tell me how we blacks need to all learn to stop talking Ebonics. White racists believe we all talk  Ebonics. And then when I as a black man tell you that all blacks don't do that, since you think your punk ass knows more about being black than I, and because you met 2 hood rats in Detroit, you think that you can tell me how wrong I am. You have the gall to tell me that we need to listen to the very people who put us in this situation by not allowing us equal opportunity for at east 188 years and who fight tooth and nail very day trying to erase things hat have allowed us what little chances we get now?. Are you fucking crazy? Who are you to make such suggestions?  I have built 3 businesses and I have to take suggestions from your punk ass? No I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
Click to expand...


I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.

Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
Click to expand...

*POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien


----------



## IM2

MarcATL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
Click to expand...


Now that's a brother who has broke it down.

Amen Essen! Preach!


----------



## IM2

*Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*

*When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*

*Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.

Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes

These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.


This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
Click to expand...

He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.



Yes. This happened in Perris, California. My wife's office is in that area. Methheads and some of the worst of humanity reside in that area.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
Click to expand...


It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
Click to expand...


What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not commenting on the points quoted directly above
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they do show the overall pessimistic tone of your every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have saved yourself hours of typing by condensing your message into a single, well-worn line:
> _“It’s Whitey’s Fault!!!!!!!”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, your overall message is the same old, same old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> By this point it’s clear that neither of us will convince the other to accept our position on the matter. No matter how right I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I will add one last thought regarding work, life in general, pretty much anything you ever attempt: If you believe you can't make it, then you’re right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your every post blames white people for everything negative that happens in your life, and in the life of every other black person on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  your overall message could be published under the title: The Victim’s Manifesto: How To Be A Loser — Even In A Country Where Opportunity Beats A Path To Your Door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
Click to expand...

I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
Click to expand...


No, you are an unemployed loser.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are an unemployed loser.
Click to expand...

Ya, but I give black folks a good deal on their food stamps.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are an unemployed loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but I give black folks a good deal on their food stamps.
Click to expand...


Yawn!


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike me who tries to comment on all of your points.
> 
> I know it's heavy. You white supremacists get running when you run into black men like me and IM2 and Asclepias  who  can counter all your points you got from stormfromt or the dailystormer
> 
> *DON'T RUN*
> I don't care about being pessimistic. I don't sugar coat shit when I talk to white supremacists. Because white supremacists don't sugar-coat shit to black people. And understand I'm not in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites, As I've said many times.
> 
> *White people have a heart of stone when it comes to black people.
> *
> You're the one coming at me with the usual "Black people are criminal, rapists, no good low lifes" etc your the one coming with the venom
> 
> The destructive behavior of whites towards black people is absolutely irrefutable. It’s basically constant across time and place. Whether we jumped back 200 years, 60 years, or stayed put; whether we went to South Africa, Congo, or the United States we’d find evidence of whites systematically destroying black people.
> 
> Yet whites behave as if this isn’t the case. In any analysis of present conditions, you become deliberately oblivious of context.
> 
> In Whitelandia (places where whites live as far away from black people) they’re not only physically separated from those who are not white but from their own group’s past and therefore, any causal relationship between the past and the present racial situation.
> *White people blame blacks all the time for the fallout of white racism*.
> 
> When was the last time you saw something on television that showed how racist most whites are? Almost never.
> 
> White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist.
> 
> Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on.
> 
> As if black people want to be out of work and want to be poor and want to get in trouble with the police.
> 
> You want the advantages of living in a racist society but don't want to face up to the fact that that is what you are doing. Because that would mean you are a terrible, evil people.
> 
> Why in the world would a white person (like you) want to talk about black illegitimacy or black crime in particular?
> 
> Because you care about black crime or black illegitimacy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person who tries to prove how screwed up black ppl supposedly are have no true concern for blacks. Because if you did, you'd be just as concerned about about white illegitimacy and white crime too.
> Yup. It's the same because white supremacy is the same old.
> 
> For you to accept that white supremacy is the root of the system we live in the U.S. as well as its extension throughout the planet, it would require a complete adjustment of everything you know to be true.
> 
> So it’s much easier to blame black people. Right ? As I've said b4
> 
> The issue is not about being white, and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.
> 
> Jesus, how anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is, What are you going to do about the problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to this question is nothing, then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black peoples you criticize think you’re full of shit.
> 
> If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause?
> I do not write these posts to try and convince you or anyone.
> 
> To convince someone. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust
> Appeal to the head
> Appeal to the heart
> Hitler said you just need the last.
> 
> My style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So it will not convince most of them.
> 
> What ? Do you think that I think that what I write in hear is going to convince the likes of you Taz, bgrouse , SobieskiSavedEurope, Meathead or Mudda ?
> 
> Convincing whites to give up the benefits of racism, to give up a false pride in their race, to become outcasts from white society, to face their shame and guilt at benefiting from a racist society – all that is way, way, _way _beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> .
> For some reason you expect me to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> As if there are not enough people doing that already.
> As if white supremacists haven't got a man in the Oval Office who is going to do just that
> You expect everything to be written for the white supremacist POV, even if a person in question isn’t white. On the other hand, who can blame you ? Most of the things ARE written to their POV. White people are generally unaccustomed to see stuff not written from their POV.
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you speaks plenty about the privilege you posses, where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano..
> Skip it.
> 
> You know perfectly well that black people have to be strongest and mentally toughest race out there.
> 
> White supremacist must wake up every day and say
> 
> *Why can’t black people just die !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here?
> 
> They never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If whites were placed in our situation they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> This is what they fear most but will never dare admit.
> Essentially, in these debates about race on USMB. I’ve often come across this slight of hand in many a long discussion.
> 
> There is this tendency to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of black social dysfunction with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If a bully is beating up a 3rd grader, the CAUSE of his black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t run fast enough to get away. The CAUSE was not he couldn’t negotiate a deal with the bully not to hurt him. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism
> 
> Causation simply establishes the historical precedent as to how the problem got started. It is not meant to say that Blacks don’t bring their own problems to the table. It also doesn’t mean that we don’t concentrate strongly on promoting education, renovating our communities, giving young people better examples to follow, and speaking out against Black pathology whenever we encounter it.
> 
> The problem is that many racists (like yourself) want to begin the discussion based on Black pathology (what black people do wrong) with no acknowledgement of White causation. You want to make the CAUSE the fact that Blacks aren’t doing this or that instead of beginning with the White pathology the brought us to this point in the first place.
> 
> Once you correctly identify the CAUSE, this gives you a better perspective, and you can then move on to the prescribed SOLUTION.
> Yes and black people are victim of the system of white supremacy
> 
> When whites complain about reverse racism or affirmative action, I do not notice anyone telling them to “Stop being a victim”.
> 
> Instead their complaints are taken seriously. You know, like they truly matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
Click to expand...



Sure you do..


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *POWERFUL!!!* Paul Essien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do..
Click to expand...

Aren't you offended that your emoji isn't black?


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you offended that your emoji isn't black?
Click to expand...


What does my "emoji" have to do with anything? 

Especially your "imaginary" Black employees?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you offended that your emoji isn't black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does my "emoji" have to do with anything?
> 
> Especially your "imaginary" Black employees?
Click to expand...

My black employees say that your outrage is imaginary.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
Click to expand...

What is posted about blacks that isn't common?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is posted about blacks that isn't common?
Click to expand...


Where do you want me to start?  But you aren't a racist, oh no.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is posted about blacks that isn't common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you want me to start?  But you aren't a racist, oh no.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is posted about blacks that isn't common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you want me to start?  But you aren't a racist, oh no.
Click to expand...

Please do you will not find anything I have said that is racist, except for your imaginary thoughts


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> 
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you offended that your emoji isn't black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does my "emoji" have to do with anything?
> 
> Especially your "imaginary" Black employees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My black employees say that your outrage is imaginary.
Click to expand...


Why would I be "outraged" by some anonymous  azz clown on the Internet who imagines that  black people  work for him?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is posted about blacks that isn't common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you want me to start?  But you aren't a racist, oh no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes*
> 
> *When investigators checked out the home, they discovered "several children shackled to their beds with chains and padlocks in dark and foul-smelling surroundings," sheriff's officials said. They added that the parents could not provide a "logical" explanation for why the kids were restrained.*
> 
> *Authorities located what they thought were 12 children, but were stunned to find out that seven of them were adults between the ages of 18 and 29, the release stated. The victims looked to be malnourished and filthy, authorities said*.
> 
> Sheriff: A dozen siblings found ‘starving,’ some chained inside California home after teen escapes
> 
> These stories are rather common in white communities. Yet not one time here at USMB have we seen such a story posted or a thread made. I know from experience that if there is such a thread it will be moved promptly. But there are several threads still here with stories about blacks where whites here have ran off at the mouth about blacks and black culture, how we are violent animals and all the sane old stupid racist bullshit seen here every day. But take a look at this white folks. These are two white parents who had their children chained to their beds and imprisoned in their home. I guess it's easier  for whites to ignore this and bitch about black single parent families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not common in white communities, you chose to post a story, which is horrendous, but not common. Also, I believe most whites would find this story appalling, instead of making excuses for this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just as common as the shit you white people post about us. So I'm not hearing your crap about what whites would or would not do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is posted about blacks that isn't common?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you want me to start?  But you aren't a racist, oh no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do you will not find anything I have said that is racist, except for your imaginary thoughts
Click to expand...


Molly, you are a racist. I a, not going to waste my valuable time scrolling through threads tp prove to you, a person who never criticizes whites, inly shows up in threads to say shit abut blacks, a person who is here saying crimes like this are not common in the white community but all the acts of individual crime made into thread by the other racists are common in the black community, how you are a racist. What the do you think making a racist comment is besides your ignorance which makes a lack person a racist for pointing out the racism in whites? Is it that you never used a racial slur therefore your comments aren't racist?

And then you tried the dumbest crap of all time. "You don't know what it's like to be white." OK I'll play your game.

Tell me Molly just how tough is it to be white?


----------



## MizMolly

You are really an idiot. Did I say it was tough? No. And yes, I have criticized whites. But even if I don't, it doesnt' make me racist. You are the one who hates another race, you hate whites, it' obvious. You can't scroll to find my racist post because they don't exist.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> You are really an idiot. Did I say it was tough? No. And yes, I have criticized whites. But even if I don't, it doesnt' make me racist. You are the one who hates another race, you hate whites, it' obvious. You can't scroll to find my racist post because they don't exist.



The white racist thinks a person hates all whites just because you point out the racism in whites who are racists. I've not seen you criticize one racist post made by a white person here. A nd here you are in a thread pontificating in the negative about black culture like you actually know. Then when a black person who actually lives in the black culture says you are wrong, you try arguing with them about how they don't know, or how hey are just blaming whites, another white racist line. Then when you are called a racist for making these comments about back culture, you want to argue about how you aren't a racist. Then you use the most common white racist defense, you don't know what it's like to be white just because you get told that you knw nothing about being black as you comment consistently in the negative abut black culture. That is idiocy Molly.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really an idiot. Did I say it was tough? No. And yes, I have criticized whites. But even if I don't, it doesnt' make me racist. You are the one who hates another race, you hate whites, it' obvious. You can't scroll to find my racist post because they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist thinks a person hates all whites just because you point out the racism in whites who are racists. I've not seen you criticize one racist post made by a white person here. A nd here you are in a thread pontificating in the negative about black culture like you actually know. Then when a black person who actually lives in the black culture says you are wrong, you try arguing with them about how they don't know, or how hey are just blaming whites, another white racist line. Then when you are called a racist for making these comments about back culture, you want to argue about how you aren't a racist. Then you use the most common white racist defense, you don't know what it's like to be white just because you get told that you knw nothing about being black as you comment consistently in the negative abut black culture. That is idiocy Molly.
Click to expand...

The truth isn't racist. The problem is, blacks like you have skin that's way too thin, and you explode no matter what a white person says about black people, even legitimate criticism. You need to grow yourself a bigger pair, so to speak, ma'am.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a brother who has broke it down.
> 
> Amen Essen! Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> He must have a lot of time on his hands, does Paul have a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter? You say you own a business and you're here more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me sum black folks to makes my moneys for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are an unemployed loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but I give black folks a good deal on their food stamps.
Click to expand...


How do you do that? Give discounts on what you likely steal?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really an idiot. Did I say it was tough? No. And yes, I have criticized whites. But even if I don't, it doesnt' make me racist. You are the one who hates another race, you hate whites, it' obvious. You can't scroll to find my racist post because they don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist thinks a person hates all whites just because you point out the racism in whites who are racists. I've not seen you criticize one racist post made by a white person here. A nd here you are in a thread pontificating in the negative about black culture like you actually know. Then when a black person who actually lives in the black culture says you are wrong, you try arguing with them about how they don't know, or how hey are just blaming whites, another white racist line. Then when you are called a racist for making these comments about back culture, you want to argue about how you aren't a racist. Then you use the most common white racist defense, you don't know what it's like to be white just because you get told that you knw nothing about being black as you comment consistently in the negative abut black culture. That is idiocy Molly.
Click to expand...

What did I say about black culture? Again, you lie


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't have to take my advice or suggestions.  It sounds like you already have taken my advice.  You sound like a successful American.  I'm simply telling poor Americans who sit around crying racism that there are things they need to do themselves to improve their situation.
> 
> And I don't think I know more than you.  I think you know everything I'm saying is true but you won't admit it with whites in the room.
> 
> For example, you don't believe fatherlessness is a big reason why people are poor.  I think it is regardless of if they are black or white.  But now consider that fatherless person is living in a inner city with bad schools, crime and no economic opportunity and they are disadvantaged when it comes to getting hired.  Seems very important to me.
> 
> According to the modern-day civil-rights establishment, most of the problems that currently afflict African Americans result directly from the intractable white racism that allegedly continues to plague blacks in every region of the country -- across all age groups, all educational levels, and all income brackets. This civil-rights elite largely ignores the role of issues within the black community, such as the calamitous breakdown of the black family since the 1960s, in framing its critique.
> 
> Breakdown of the Black Family, and Its Consequences - Discover the Networks
> 
> Turns out what I'm telling you aren't my original thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
Click to expand...


I thought this needed repeating:

It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken my parents advice. You know, those dumb black people. Look idiot you post up a link about some breakdown in the black family wen poverty was higher when black families were supposedly more intact. That's a false narrative, quit trying to preach that bullshit to a man who knows what the problem is. If you don't think decades of racist polices have had no impact, and caused no damage that have not been fixed is the problem, then you really don't have anything to say.
> 
> No the civil rights "elites" do not avoid sht. And again before the 60's blacks had a higher rate of poverty and poor. Maybe you do the research to learn the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
Click to expand...


Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.

Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?

All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.

All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say about the bad black employee or neighbor who sues for racism when he or she is fired or evicted?
> 
> This is why some white people are skeptical when blacks cry racism? You say we dont know because we aren’t black well I can tell you my horrible neighbor wasn’t evicted because of racism but we had to get a lawyer.
> 
> I’m sure he was sure it was racism just like you’re sure. But he was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
Click to expand...


I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:

It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL

Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself. 

Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.

What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
Click to expand...


Well anyone who is looking to distract from the point I was making would do what you just did.  Instead of addressing the subject you are going to focus on the mistake I made when I said ALL black people.  Do you do that on purpose as a way of avoiding the difficult fact that black people are more to blame for their situation than white people are?      

Can we agree that too many poor black men have no fathers and that's the biggest problem they have growing up in America.  NOT white racism.  

Lets do a test.  Next time you knock a woman up, stay with her and the child for the next 18 years and see if that one turns out better than the other ones you didn't raise right.  Deal?


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say more power to them. If they experienced racism while being a bad employee then they should sue. The problem is that unless they have proof they wont win. So short of the person that fired them admitting to racism there is no way they could win.
> 
> How do you know your neighbor wasnt evicted because of racism and why did you have to get an attorney?
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
Click to expand...


Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well anyone who is looking to distract from the point I was making would do what you just did.  Instead of addressing the subject you are going to focus on the mistake I made when I said ALL black people.  Do you do that on purpose as a way of avoiding the difficult fact that black people are more to blame for their situation than white people are?
> 
> Can we agree that too many poor black men have no fathers and that's the biggest problem they have growing up in America.  NOT white racism.
> 
> Lets do a test.  Next time you knock a woman up, stay with her and the child for the next 18 years and see if that one turns out better than the other ones you didn't raise right.  Deal?
Click to expand...


The only reason that I brought it up is that it is common to hear people say that "blacks blame all their problems on racism". No.....we don't. All I can go by is what you said....not what you meant to say. You have to admit that it certainly makes the black argument seem not credible when you change the argument or claim to "ALL"...and isn't the goal really to discredit the argument blacks are making about racism?


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I don’t deny those things. I’m saying fatherlessness is contributing. It’s a fact. The 17 year olds who get pregnant next year did that shit to themselves.
> 
> It used to be a white could get away with that and find a job that could provide but those days are gone. What was true in 1970 isn’t necessarily true today. So it’s not about race anymore although the lack of opportunity in your neighbors make it worse.
> 
> My parents are a great example. Today they would never have got their jobs. A chef at ford and a medical biller with one high school diploma between them. Anyone who does what they did today sort of deserves to be poor. We are all free. Free to do dumb shit. Republicans are about personal responsibility.
> 
> It’s a fact kids in single parent homes don’t do as well. Keep denying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
Click to expand...


Lets take out the hyperbole

Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.    

When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you every black experiences racism every time they walk outside. They just have to prove it. If you’re on the jury we know you’d be fair. Lol
> 
> Now blackish is on shhh
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
Click to expand...


White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.

And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still about race.
> 
> I'm not denting anything. The reality is that fatherless homes are not the problem that lack of resources are and lack of resources have nothing to do with a father being in the home in the black community if you honestly look at the reduction in the rate of black poverty since 1960.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
Click to expand...


I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame. 

First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did the white boy deflect again and didnt even come close to addressing my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
Click to expand...


Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.

That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a false positive.  Stop putting all your eggs in that one basket about the poverty rate going up or down since the 60's.  It's common fucking sense.
> 
> You need to wake up
> 
> How Single Parent Households Affect Children -
> 
> 22 million children in the US go home to one parent and approximately 83 percent of these parents are moms.
> 
> In addition, nearly 50 percent of children who live with their mother do not see their father on a regular basis two years after the breakup of their family.  I will give you this.  The 50% who do not see their fathers are probably the real problem.
> 
> Varied research shows that children in single-parent homes fare worse than those with two parents. There is a prevalence of lower birth-rates and higher death rates among infants in one-parent homes. The number of children aged 15 to 17 years in school and in good health is much lower in children from single-parent homes as compared to two-parent homes. The number of children becoming pregnant at these ages is also increasing.
> 
> In addition, children who have gone through a divorce are more likely to suffer from depression, emotional stress and difficulties in school. Adolescents from single parent families were found to be three times more likely to be depressed than those living with two parents. Criminal activity is also more associated with single parent homes. Children from single-parent households account for 72% of teenage murderers and 60% rape crimes. Children from single-parent homes are eleven times more likely to exhibit violent behavior.
> 
> This does not mean that problems found in single-parent homes are because of the parent who raises the children. It can be related to things other than single parenting. Single-parent households are generally less well-off financially and this may be a major reason for family problems. Low income families face issues of lower education levels and lower economic achievement which can often leave the child feeling lonely and isolated. Also, children in single-parent households are generally less supervised and there is also less communication between the child and the parent.
> 
> As already mentioned, single-mother households are the most common types of one parent family. Compared to single fathers, single mothers face different challenges. Nearly 70% of single parent mothers live in poverty and earn less than $13,000 annually. They have a tough time providing for their families because they usually have lower paying jobs.
> 
> Can't deny this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
Click to expand...

I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them

Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.

I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.

I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.

And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.

Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one day he woke me up and said, "hey man, you need to ride me to the store"  I said, "man I was up late and I'm still sleeping, sorry" and he got MAD!!!  As if I was obligated to do whatever the fuck he asked me to do?  He said "that's bullshit man you're an asshole" and I said, "oh so I'm cool as long as I do whatever you ask but the second I say no to something I'm an asshole?  Man, FUCK YOU" and then I got into fighting stance.  He said, "oh you want to fight me?" I said "if you come over here fucking with me again like this I'll beat your fucking ass.  Don't bother me anymore ok?"
> 
> The thing about guys like this is they are shameless.  The next day he acted like nothing happened.  Why? Because he may need me for something again in the future.  I certainly didn't need shit from him. I befriended him because I'm a nice guy/sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
Click to expand...

I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.

The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them
> 
> Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.
> 
> I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.
> 
> I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.
> 
> And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.
> 
> Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us
Click to expand...


Well.....I cannot argue about what those other guys tell because I do not know the history of your conversations to say whether your claim is true or not. You have, however, demonstrated a pattern with me of embellishment or other fallacies. 

I don't.know what whites go through and what life is like lived as a white person in America. I can't even tell you for sure what life is like for a black person other than myself. However, I do know history and I am privy to many studies on race and racial attitudes and based upon that conclude that although blacks and whites may go through some of the same experience, there is a difference in the DEGREE that they experience it and that difference creates the distinction in the rates/expression of social ills.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepius and im2 help me out


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them
> 
> Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.
> 
> I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.
> 
> I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.
> 
> And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.
> 
> Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.....I cannot argue about what those other guys tell because I do not know the history of your conversations to say whether your claim is true or not. You have, however, demonstrated a pattern with me of embellishment or other fallacies.
> 
> I don't.know what whites go through and what life is like lived as a white person in America. I can't even tell you for sure what life is like for a black person other than myself. However, I do know history and I am privy to many studies on race and racial attitudes and based upon that conclude that although blacks and whites may go through some of the same experience, there is a difference in the DEGREE that they experience it and that difference creates the distinction in the rates/expression of social ills.
Click to expand...

Can’t argue any of that. I was just telling them there are some things poor blacks could do themselves. I was saying it’s not all whiteys fault but they are stubborn. Won’t even admit fatherlessness is a problem and huge contributing factor to why so many black kids are living in poverty


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like someone no one has any use for....even other Black people. Did he end up paying court costs when he couldnt prove he was discriminated against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
Click to expand...


Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
Click to expand...

Agreed. And I know what you guys are saying is true


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much awake. You're white, You haven't lived one day black. Your argument is based upon stereotypes that do not exist in large numbers. You talk dumb shit about fatherless homes without understanding any other societal shift like people not wanting to get married, people getting married later etc. The reality of what your silly argument misses is that marred black females are deciding not have children, the number of black women who are unmarried have had fewer children but, since fewer married women are having children he number of unmarried women having babies is higher. Now if you want to end that take your white ass to a married black female and tell her she needs to have more children and see what  you get.
> 
> Now stop trying to tell me what blacks need to do. I know what we need to do. You go work on ending the racism in the white community. That's what YOU need to do and that racism is the much larger problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them
> 
> Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.
> 
> I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.
> 
> I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.
> 
> And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.
> 
> Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us
Click to expand...


The problem with what you say sealy is that racism is the root cause of the problem. That's where the problem starts. .I showed you POLICIES that enacted in your own city over the past 50 years done primarily by whites that have had negative impacts upon back communities and you stick with this silly assertion based upon white racial stereotypes then can't see why we say racism is the problem. You at completely wrong about  the black community. You don't live there. Your interactions have been few and you base what .you say in maybe 10 percent of the blacks that live in Detroit. More blacks are entering college today than ever before, This kills your premise of blacks not taking school seriously. So this is  why you need to stop trying to tell actual black people what we need to do from your perspective. We see the problems and have a complete understanding of the impact pf racism. You were shown hat he reason unwed mothers increased was because married women decided to have fewer children but you are convinced that your stupid ass stereotyped bullshit is true even after being shown a situation that was studied and put into a published article by Ta Nehisi Coates. Since you so strongly believe your stereotype is fact you walk up to a married black female and tell her she should have more children. And when you do hat, may God have mercy on your soul..

So why can't you just go work in the white community and try addressing the major problems you whites there choose to ignore in order to lecture us. Doesn't the opioid disaster in your community say anything to you whites about the problems that exist in the white community?

I don't think you understand what AKIP said. He was particularly eloquent in his explanation to  you ad now you are lost because you don't understand.. AKIP stated how things are rooted a history of racism which is exactly what we are saying. The root cause of the problems blacks face in America is white racism. Like AKIP said, you seem to think racism is a thought and not an action that produced negative consequences.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
Click to expand...


As you know yourself, we are not here because we have t tried.  We are here because of consistent resistance from whites who seem to think hey know better what we need to do than we do. Or those who don't want us tp advance because being ignorant they cannot see how increased black businesses creates more jobs  for everyone, they just. think that the better we do the more whites will lose. But sealylobo doesn't seem to understand his.


----------



## MarcATL

When blacks were married in higher percentages in America. They were still being persecuted and still poor and suffered under the racist bigotry and policies of white supremacy. 

Sealy ignores this, and this is totally bogus, incompetent and wrong in this subject matter. 

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

MarcATL said:


> When blacks were married in higher percentages in America. They were still being persecuted and still poor and suffered under the racist bigotry and policies of white supremacy.
> 
> Sealy ignores this, and this is totally bogus, incompetent and wrong in this subject matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk



Yeah I  talked to him about that, but he tried dismissing it because he can' deal with the fact that his white ass has no advice to offer to blacks about what we need to  do.  He seems to think that because we mention racism as a problem that whites have equal time to tell us what we need to do according to what they see like we don't see everything.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> When blacks were married in higher percentages in America. They were still being persecuted and still poor and suffered under the racist bigotry and policies of white supremacy.
> 
> Sealy ignores this, and *this *is totally bogus, incompetent and wrong in this subject matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


Second "this" is supposed to be "thus."


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo said:


> Can’t argue any of that. I was just telling them there are some things poor blacks could do themselves. I was saying it’s not all whiteys fault but they are stubborn. Won’t even admit fatherlessness is a problem and huge contributing factor to why so many black kids are living in poverty


Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find. Proper northern European. Real white. Blond hair, blue eyes. Proper Ayran stock n all that sh*t. Right ?) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?






_
Now stats put white people in a negative light watch how_ sealybobo _backtracks n all of sudden start questioning the stats or explaining them.

But when it stats showing black people in a negative light. No questioning. No explanations_.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you on another thread and wanted to share what I wrote:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> Same goes for poor white kids.  Their parents did that shit to them.  You can't blame politicians for the poor cities in our country.  There will always be poor people.  The question is, do you have to be one of them?  According to you you are stuck in poverty because you are black.  I say if you have kids before you got out of poverty, you did that shit to yourself.
> 
> Don't expect any government anytime soon to fix the poor cities of America.  Doesn't matter if they are black or white.  What poor people who want more need to do is leave.  And don't have kids you can't afford.
> 
> What I think you don't understand is that us middle class whites have to follow the same advice.  If we don't guess what we end up becoming?  Poor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
Click to expand...


You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.

I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.

So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them
> 
> Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.
> 
> I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.
> 
> I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.
> 
> And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.
> 
> Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with what you say sealy is that racism is the root cause of the problem. That's where the problem starts. .I showed you POLICIES that enacted in your own city over the past 50 years done primarily by whites that have had negative impacts upon back communities and you stick with this silly assertion based upon white racial stereotypes then can't see why we say racism is the problem. You at completely wrong about  the black community. You don't live there. Your interactions have been few and you base what .you say in maybe 10 percent of the blacks that live in Detroit. More blacks are entering college today than ever before, This kills your premise of blacks not taking school seriously. So this is  why you need to stop trying to tell actual black people what we need to do from your perspective. We see the problems and have a complete understanding of the impact pf racism. You were shown hat he reason unwed mothers increased was because married women decided to have fewer children but you are convinced that your stupid ass stereotyped bullshit is true even after being shown a situation that was studied and put into a published article by Ta Nehisi Coates. Since you so strongly believe your stereotype is fact you walk up to a married black female and tell her she should have more children. And when you do hat, may God have mercy on your soul..
> 
> So why can't you just go work in the white community and try addressing the major problems you whites there choose to ignore in order to lecture us. Doesn't the opioid disaster in your community say anything to you whites about the problems that exist in the white community?
> 
> I don't think you understand what AKIP said. He was particularly eloquent in his explanation to  you ad now you are lost because you don't understand.. AKIP stated how things are rooted a history of racism which is exactly what we are saying. The root cause of the problems blacks face in America is white racism. Like AKIP said, you seem to think racism is a thought and not an action that produced negative consequences.
Click to expand...


Alright you got me.  I agree.  Damn it!  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> When blacks were married in higher percentages in America. They were still being persecuted and still poor and suffered under the racist bigotry and policies of white supremacy.
> 
> Sealy ignores this, and this is totally bogus, incompetent and wrong in this subject matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


No I don't ignore or deny any of that.  All I am saying, for example having a baby out of wedlock, is contributing to not only the parent being stuck in poverty but also the kid.  And then the kid ends up making the same mistake.

I have a white aunt who did this.  Then her daughter did it.  Then her son did it and now we are waiting for his daughter to make the mistake and get knocked up before she gets her own life together.

Are you guys telling me this isn't happening in the black community?    

You guys think I'm bashing the black community and not picking on the white community but really I do pick on poor whites for doing this same shit.  Only difference is they don't tell me I'm wrong and that the real problem is racism.  

Who's fault is it my aunt got knocked up?  And who's fault is it her daughter got knocked up when she was young single and poor?  And who told her son to knock up a girl when he was young single poor and stupid?  

So yes blacks were persecuted even when they were married at a higher percentage.  I never said racism didn't exist.  I wasn't denying racism exists.  I'm simply telling you guys that there are a lot of black AND WHITE people out there who are poor because of their own doing.  And I gave some advice on things I would do to not repeat the mistake again.  1.  Don't get pregnant when you are poor and single.  2.  Make sure your kid takes school seriously.  Etc.  

If you are poor and have kids you fucked yourself.  You should get out of poverty first and then have kids.  So when I see a person who's poor and they tell me it's because of racism, I might look at their life and determine they were at least partially responsible for their poverty.  Them and their parents.  It's not all whitey's fault right?  Yes whites may have put your parents in that position and now you have to get out of poverty but it isn't impossible if you don't have kids.  It won't be easy but it's not easy for any of us.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....you throwing in criticism of whites is only camouflage for your real target. You just throw in whites so you don't sound racist. That is not to say that you do not hold whites to the same standard, but there is obviously a statistical difference between the rates for whites and the rates for blacks in terms of poverty and the like. What accounts for the racial discrepancy is what is really at issue, for if the rates of poverty, unemployment, crime, etc, were pretty much even across the races.....we would never talk about these issues as if they were endemic to a particular race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.
> 
> I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.
> 
> So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.
Click to expand...


AKIP didn't kill the conversation, he just repeated what you've ben told over and over. If your criticism was based on accuracy you'd not be denied, but it's not and you continue trying to push this bullshit demanding how we must listen to whites. We've listened to whites since 1776 if not before. Time for whites to listen to us.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this needed repeating:
> 
> It really blows my mind that a black single father here on USMB has the balls to blame white racism for the current situation of all the black kids living in poor communities and he REFUSES to acknowledge that black people are doing it to themselves. When you are poor and black and you have a baby, you fucked yourself. Racist America didn't fuck you, you fucked yourself with that big black dick of yours. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole is a fallacy. The use of fallacy in an argument is a sign that the speaker or writer realizes their argument is weak, for if the argument was believed to be strong, without the use of hyperbole, there would be no need for hyperbole.
> 
> Black people do not blame "All" of black peoples problems on racism or in particular, no one has attributed the phenomenon of poor black children "All" on racism. Point out where that was done? If you are intelligent....if you are honest.....if you have a solid argument.....why make slit up?
> 
> All black problems are not the result of racism. As a general rule, however, the degree that a socioeconomic statistic, like rate of poverty, wealth, unemployment, etc, differs between blacks and whites......is likely the accrued impact of this nations racism against blacks.
> 
> All actions create REACTIONS. Some whites are hell bent on coming up with theories on the black condition devoid of this natural law. In other words, in their theory and reasoning......the reaction and consequences of centuries of white racism is NEVER part of the logic.....as if racism existed only as a thought....but never an action that produced negative consequences as a reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets take out the hyperbole
> 
> Black single fathers blame white racism for the current situation of poor blacks more than they do themselves for not raising their own kids.  The evidence I'm right is in prison.  Most prisoners didn't have dads when they grew up.
> 
> When you are poor and you have a baby you fucked yourself and your kid. White America didn't fuck you.  You fucked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to clarify your argument. It has not gone unnoticed. That said, you left one fallacy behind and brought a different one.Namely, where is the study/polling on the opinions of black single fathers? If I were to make a claim about racial racial attitudes, I have document history and countless studies that I can link to to support my premise/claim. Thus, the fallacy is that you have supporting evidence on the thoughts of single black fathers in regards to whom they blame for their kid not having a father in the home.  The fact that most prisoners did not have fathers when they grew up is not in anyway evidence supporting who these single black men blame.
> 
> First you said that blacks or single black fathers blame "ALL" of this on white racism. You correctly stepped back from that. Now you are making a claim that black single fathers "more often than not" blame white racism. Where is the supporting evidence of the thoughts of single black fathers on the subject matter? Without that.....you are not making an intellectually grounded argument. Now....as a married father of children, I will make the claim that the primary reason for the different rates of out of wedlock births between blacks and whites is rooted in the history of racism. However, I cannot tell you what percentage of other black married fathers believe that....because I am not aware of any studies and I have not met the majority of married black fathers to ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going by the blacks I debate with here. Im2 and that other guy mainly so please tell them if most blacks disagree with them
> 
> Two smart guys and I agree with about 90% of what they have to say.
> 
> I simply tell them that it may not be racism that’s keeping poor blacks down because the same shit happens to white people too.
> 
> I tell them those poor blacks have to follow the same advice us middle class people had to follow. If you get pregnant before you get a career you might be poor forever.
> 
> And you have to take school seriously learn to speak and interview and you aren’t going to get every job you interview for.
> 
> Wait, now you’re focusing on who black men blame? Who do they blame? On usmb they blame racism. They say the ignorant stuff going on in the black community is not the problem. I’ll drag you in to discuss with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with what you say sealy is that racism is the root cause of the problem. That's where the problem starts. .I showed you POLICIES that enacted in your own city over the past 50 years done primarily by whites that have had negative impacts upon back communities and you stick with this silly assertion based upon white racial stereotypes then can't see why we say racism is the problem. You at completely wrong about  the black community. You don't live there. Your interactions have been few and you base what .you say in maybe 10 percent of the blacks that live in Detroit. More blacks are entering college today than ever before, This kills your premise of blacks not taking school seriously. So this is  why you need to stop trying to tell actual black people what we need to do from your perspective. We see the problems and have a complete understanding of the impact pf racism. You were shown hat he reason unwed mothers increased was because married women decided to have fewer children but you are convinced that your stupid ass stereotyped bullshit is true even after being shown a situation that was studied and put into a published article by Ta Nehisi Coates. Since you so strongly believe your stereotype is fact you walk up to a married black female and tell her she should have more children. And when you do hat, may God have mercy on your soul..
> 
> So why can't you just go work in the white community and try addressing the major problems you whites there choose to ignore in order to lecture us. Doesn't the opioid disaster in your community say anything to you whites about the problems that exist in the white community?
> 
> I don't think you understand what AKIP said. He was particularly eloquent in his explanation to  you ad now you are lost because you don't understand.. AKIP stated how things are rooted a history of racism which is exactly what we are saying. The root cause of the problems blacks face in America is white racism. Like AKIP said, you seem to think racism is a thought and not an action that produced negative consequences.
Click to expand...


I went to an all black school from K-4th grade.  That's 5 years of Detroit Public Schools.  We left in 1978 but my grandmother stayed and lived there till 2010 when she died.  She never left.  The ONLY white to never leave.  We visited her every weekend.  I was born in 1970 so that's 40 years of either living in Detroit or going to Detroit every week.  Having conversations with neighbors, seeing how run down their neighborhoods are, seeing how dangerous the neighborhood was at night, no jobs.  

My counselor at the all white school told my mom besides what she taught me I learned nothing at that Detroit Public School.  Are you suggesting DPS are better today?  I don't think they are.    

You said "You don't live there. Your interactions have been few"

So you are wrong.  Yes, I did live there and my interactions were MANY.  40 years worth.  Sorry I could only live there for 9 years but it was a shit hole.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.
> 
> I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.
> 
> So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AKIP didn't kill the conversation, he just repeated what you've ben told over and over. If your criticism was based on accuracy you'd not be denied, but it's not and you continue trying to push this bullshit demanding how we must listen to whites. We've listened to whites since 1776 if not before. Time for whites to listen to us.
Click to expand...


He killed the conversation because he was honest.  Blacks are trying.  Blacks are preaching the stuff I'm preaching.  It's just not that easy especially when whites are still descriminating against the ones who are trying.

I only knock the blacks who aren't trying.  The ones who have baby mamas or daddys, didn't do well in school, can't speak english and then cry racism because they don't have a good job.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people in poor communities aren't crying about racism.  If they cried that something other than themselves were keeping them poor I would tell them too.
> 
> And I'll agree with you that blacks have it harder than whites.  Even more reason not to handicap a poor black kid with just one parent.  Have you ever heard black people say how they have to be twice as good as a white to get the job?  If that is true, raising a black kid in a 1 person home is a recipe for disaster dont' you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.
> 
> I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.
> 
> So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AKIP didn't kill the conversation, he just repeated what you've ben told over and over. If your criticism was based on accuracy you'd not be denied, but it's not and you continue trying to push this bullshit demanding how we must listen to whites. We've listened to whites since 1776 if not before. Time for whites to listen to us.
Click to expand...


AKIP said:  Blacks have told their kids the things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.

So he admitted that you are telling your kids to stop having babies out of wedlock and to take school seriously and to pull up the pants and learn to interview/speak properly and despite being told these things.....we are where we are.

That's the truth but I never heard it from you.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks were married in higher percentages in America. They were still being persecuted and still poor and suffered under the racist bigotry and policies of white supremacy.
> 
> Sealy ignores this, and this is totally bogus, incompetent and wrong in this subject matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't ignore or deny any of that.  All I am saying, for example having a baby out of wedlock, is contributing to not only the parent being stuck in poverty but also the kid.  And then the kid ends up making the same mistake.
> 
> I have a white aunt who did this.  Then her daughter did it.  Then her son did it and now we are waiting for his daughter to make the mistake and get knocked up before she gets her own life together.
> 
> Are you guys telling me this isn't happening in the black community?
> 
> You guys think I'm bashing the black community and not picking on the white community but really I do pick on poor whites for doing this same shit.  Only difference is they don't tell me I'm wrong and that the real problem is racism.
> 
> Who's fault is it my aunt got knocked up?  And who's fault is it her daughter got knocked up when she was young single and poor?  And who told her son to knock up a girl when he was young single poor and stupid?
> 
> So yes blacks were persecuted even when they were married at a higher percentage.  I never said racism didn't exist.  I wasn't denying racism exists.  I'm simply telling you guys that there are a lot of black AND WHITE people out there who are poor because of their own doing.  And I gave some advice on things I would do to not repeat the mistake again.  1.  Don't get pregnant when you are poor and single.  2.  Make sure your kid takes school seriously.  Etc.
> 
> If you are poor and have kids you fucked yourself.  You should get out of poverty first and then have kids.  So when I see a person who's poor and they tell me it's because of racism, I might look at their life and determine they were at least partially responsible for their poverty.  Them and their parents.  It's not all whitey's fault right?  Yes whites may have put your parents in that position and now you have to get out of poverty but it isn't impossible if you don't have kids.  It won't be easy but it's not easy for any of us.
Click to expand...


That's not the issue really sealy. 76 percent of all blacks don't live in poverty. Racism is the problem not fatherless kids. Now you've been shown that married black women decided to have fewer kids, you've been shown that more than once. That should tell you to shut the hell up who that having children out of wedlock bullshit. You have ben told that right now more blacks are entering college than ever before. That should tell you to shut the hell up with your you backs need to take school seriously bullshit. You are white so when you look at a poor back person your ass is unable to comprehend how racism created their lives. And that's why you get told that your opinion is wrong. .Until you truly face racism you can't tell us how or what we can do.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.
> 
> I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.
> 
> So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AKIP didn't kill the conversation, he just repeated what you've ben told over and over. If your criticism was based on accuracy you'd not be denied, but it's not and you continue trying to push this bullshit demanding how we must listen to whites. We've listened to whites since 1776 if not before. Time for whites to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He killed the conversation because he was honest.  Blacks are trying.  Blacks are preaching the stuff I'm preaching.  It's just not that easy especially when whites are still descriminating against the ones who are trying.
> 
> I only knock the blacks who aren't trying.  The ones who have baby mamas or daddys, didn't do well in school, can't speak english and then cry racism because they don't have a good job.
Click to expand...


You really have no right to knock any blacks. Blacks aren't preaching the stuff you preach. I'm back and I can say that with certainty..


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people in poor communities are not living in a nation as historically oppressed racial minority whose ancestors were brought to this country in chains against their will. However, many did cry about "Obama", as if he was oppressing the white race.
> 
> That is an expectation of blacks to be SUPERIOR, as a solution to racism .However, the root of racism is assumptions that a race can be inherently superior to another race. Thus, you are suggesting that blacks become racist as a means to offset white racism? I mean.....if two entities are equal in speed capacity and one entity is given more resistance to forward progress as the other, if they both are doing their best the entity with the burden can never make up the difference....without HELP. To expect blacks to be SUPERIOR to whites when we are arguing against the notion that a race is superior to another is unrealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whites are hypocrites. They want to ignore hundreds of years of real oppression then claim to be oppressed.
> 
> The second part it’s like you are reading into what I’m saying and changing. I’m not saying it’s right blacks have to be twice as good or that’s how it should be. I’m saying that’s the general lesson black people teach their kids about being black in America. Is that not true either? Do I have to tell you what percent teach their kids that? Did I say all? Stop doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I don't want to put words in your mouth. What you are saying about what a good percentage of older blacks have told their children is true. Blacks parents also stressed education. Blacks have told their kids and leaders in the community have told their people things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were so honest truthful and sincere you killed the conversation.  LOL.
> 
> I know black people are trying.  I know white people put them in the situation they are in and I know white people are fighting them as they try to get out.  And I know that is why a lot of blacks in poor communities have given up.  And that's why their kids aren't starting off on a good foot.
> 
> So I agree and admit it's more white people's fault than it is blacks.  Imagine you put me in a hole and remove the ladder and then criticize me for how long it's taking me to crawl out.  Sure it's not impossible to get out but it sure ain't easy.  And then to be a white who has never had to start off in a hole.  How dare me criticize right?  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AKIP didn't kill the conversation, he just repeated what you've ben told over and over. If your criticism was based on accuracy you'd not be denied, but it's not and you continue trying to push this bullshit demanding how we must listen to whites. We've listened to whites since 1776 if not before. Time for whites to listen to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AKIP said:  Blacks have told their kids the things people think blacks are not being told......and despite being told these things......we are where we are.
> 
> So he admitted that you are telling your kids to stop having babies out of wedlock and to take school seriously and to pull up the pants and learn to interview/speak properly and despite being told these things.....we are where we are.
> 
> That's the truth but I never heard it from you.
Click to expand...


You never heard it from me because it's not what he said nor is it the truth. Blacks had a higher rate of poverty when there was suppose to be fewer fatherless homes in the black community. So what you say is not the problem. I'm black you idiot. I know what the truth is. You don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t argue any of that. I was just telling them there are some things poor blacks could do themselves. I was saying it’s not all whiteys fault but they are stubborn. Won’t even admit fatherlessness is a problem and huge contributing factor to why so many black kids are living in poverty
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find. Proper northern European. Real white. Blond hair, blue eyes. Proper Ayran stock n all that sh*t. Right ?) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Now stats put white people in a negative light watch how_ sealybobo _backtracks n all of sudden start questioning the stats or explaining them.
> 
> But when it stats showing black people in a negative light. No questioning. No explanations_.
Click to expand...

It’s a bad phenomenon happening all over the world. Having kids you can’t afford keeps you in poverty and not having a father contributes to the lack of success that kid has. If it’s happening less and less in every poor community that’s a good thing for all of us.

Are people in Iceland poor? You could show me fatherlessness is up in Switzerland but no ones living in poverty or filling our jails.

It’s natural. This even happens in the animal kingdom. Poachers come in and kill all the adults and the teens don’t grow up right.

Actually that supports your argument because it’s not the teen elephants fault it’s the poachers


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo said:


> Actually that supports your argument because it’s not the teen elephants fault it’s the poachers


The part  that never gets attached to your argument is that historically it's white men who have'nt stood up to their responsibility to their children.

Many, blacks in the US have European ancestors. Many have no idea who these men are because the white male would have exited from the life of the woman shortly after impregnation.

White men impregnated black women and girls all the time. Often through rape (though not exclusively), but they didn't recognize these children from those women as their flesh and blood and heirs. In fact they would often sell them as slaves

Did they feel obligated to feed, clothe, educate and protect those children, as fathers do?

I think not.

The many, many white men who “sired” children with black women were not any example of responsible fatherhood.

Yet this historical context, gets left out of you stale old narratives about black men. As if fatherlesness is essential trait of being black and male, rather than the standard practice of white male supremacy.


sealybobo said:


> It’s a bad phenomenon happening all over the world.


O right now that Iceland has the highest rates of father-lessness all of sudden it's now a worldwide problem.






All the countries with highest rates are majority white.


sealybobo said:


> Having kids you can’t afford keeps you in poverty and not having a father contributes to the lack of success that kid has. If it’s happening less and less in every poor community that’s a good thing for all of us.








As you can see white people have the highest out-of-wedlock births. Clean your own house first


sealybobo said:


> Are people in Iceland poor? You could show me fatherlessness is up in Switzerland but no ones living in poverty or filling our jails.


No one is living in poverty in Swizz ? So how do you explain this and this ?

The Black illegitimacy argument causes way more harm than actual illegitimacy. Yes illegitimate children are way better off in Swizz or Iceland than in the US.

Why ?

Because no one in Iceland or Swizz uses the illegitimacy argument as an excuse to shred the social safety net so that the rich can get big tax cuts.

I do agree that father-lessness is a bad thing. But father-lessness and illegitimacy are not the same thing. And given that half of marriages end in divorce, the legitimacy rate is not a particularly useful number.

Stop getting your talking points from stormfront






Black illegitimacy has gone up since 1960, yet crime has been up and down, while poverty has dropped by half.

And the reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.

The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 (meaning that they are acting more responsibly) not less.






Also an illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).



sealybobo said:


> It’s natural. This even happens in the animal kingdom. Poachers come in and kill all the adults and the teens don’t grow up right.
> 
> Actually that supports your argument because it’s not the teen elephants fault it’s the poachers


It is like this: I am driving down the road and a Mac truck plows into me. I lose both my legs. The truck driver says it is my fault because I was not wearing my seat belt.

I used to believe him. Generally speaking, people I knew who wore seat belts had better outcomes. But then I noticed something else: that not wearing a seat belt was never the cause of an accident. People who wore them all the time got in accidents just as much. Some even died.

Should I have been wearing my seat belt? Of course. Did it cause the accident? No way. It is just a cheap excuse the truck driver tells himself to avoid facing up to the consequences of his actions.


----------

